# [Sammelthread] The Crew



## ak1504 (21. August 2013)

*The Crew/Wild Run
*


The Crew ist ein revolutionäres Action-Rennspiel der nächsten Generation. Es nimmt dich und deine Freunde mit auf eine waghalsige Fahrt durch die Open-World-Nachbildung der USA.

Website: Die offizielle Website des Autorennspiels auf Xbox One und PS4

Deutsches Forum bei Ubisoft: The Crew | Forums






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LVDUbfdfBPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






*Minimale Systemvoraussetzungen*




Betriebssystem: Windows 7 SP1, Windows 8/8.1 (beides nur in 64-Bit-Version!)
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 mit 2,5 Gigahertz oder AMD Athlon II X4 620 mit 2,6 Gigahertz
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 Gigabyte RAM
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX260 oder AMD Radeon HD4870 mit 512 Megabyte VRAM und Shader Model 4.0
Sonstiges: DirectX Juni 2010 Redistributable, DirectX-kompatible Soundkarte, Tastatur

*Empfohlene Systemvoraussetzungen*





Betriebssystem: Windows 8/8.1 (nur in 64-Bit-Version!)
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-750 mit 2,66 Gigahertz oder AMD Phenom II X4 940 mit 3 Gigahertz (oder besser)
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 Gigabyte RAM
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX580 oder AMD Radeon 6870 mit 1 Gigabyte VRAM und Shader Model 5.0
Sonstiges: DirectX Juni 2010 Redistributable, DirectX-kompatible Soundkarte, Tastatur
*Optimale Systemvoraussetzungen*





 Betriebssystem: Windows 8/8.1 (nur in 64-Bit-Version!)
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-2600K mit 3,4 Gigahertz oder AMD FX-8150 mit 3,6 Gigahertz
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 Gigabyte RAM
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX670 oder AMD Radeon 7870  mit 2 Gigabyte VRAM und Shader Model 5.0
Sonstiges: DirectX Juni 2010 Redistributable, DirectX-kompatible Soundkarte, Tastatur
Unterstützte Grafikkarten bei Veröffentlichung:  Nvidia Geforce GTX260 oder besser, GTX400-, GTX500-, GTX600-, GTX700-  und GTX900-Serie; AMD Radeon HD4870 oder besser, HD5000-, HD6000-,  HD7000-, R7- und R9-Serie;
Neueste getestete Treiber:  Geforce 340.52 für alle DX10 Nvidia-Karten (GTX200) und 344.48 für alle  DX11 Nvidia-Karten (GTX400 - GTX900). Catalyst 13.1 für die  HD4000-Serie und Catalyst 14.9 für alle anderen Radeon-Karten.



*Kompatible Lenkräder**XB1*
Mad Catz® Pro Racing™ Force Feedback Wheel
Thrustmaster TX (officially supported by MS)

Paddle XB1

*PS4*
Thrustmaster T100
Thrustmaster Thrustmaster T80 (officially supported by Sony)
Thrustmaster T300RS (officially supported by Sony)
Thrustmaster T500RS
Shifter Th8A
Shifter Th8RS

*PC*
Fanatec ClubSport Wheel
Thrustmaster TX Racing Wheel
Thrustmaster T500 RS Racing wheel (with Ferrari GTE 458 Challenge Rim )
Thrustmaster T300RS Racing WHEEL
T500 RS Gear Shift
Thrustmaster T100 (Thrustmaster F430 Force Feedback)
Thrustmaster Ferrari Red Legend
Logitech Driving Force GT
Logitech G27
Top Drive Free Bird Wireless Racing Wheel & Top Drive GT Wheel / Pedals
Twin Wheel F1 Combo Wheel
Simraceway SRW-S1



Grafik u. Wetter Update + Erweiterung des größten und einzigen Racing MMO






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1i6ucSHu24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






*THE CREW WILD RUN-UPDATE*


Der 17. November ist der Starttermin für The Crew Wild Run! Das bringt ein paar ziemlich große Änderungen mit sich, also sehen wir uns einmal an, was uns erwartet.


*Übersicht:*


Als Einstieg für die Spieler ist The Crew Wild Run mit einem Prolog ausgestattet worden, um die neuen Fahrzeuge vorzustellen. Da The Crew Wild Run mit mehreren neuen Funktionen aufwartet, wurden Tutorials eingebaut, die diese neuen Funktionen erklären.
Dieser Prolog steht auch den Spielern des The Crew-Grundspiels zur Verfügung, damit sie eine Vorstellung von den Inhalten der Erweiterung bekommen.


*NEUE FUNKTIONEN*


*Der Summit:*


Der Summit ist ein monatlich stattfindender, zeitlich begrenzter Wettkampf zwischen Spielern. Um am Summit teilnehmen zu können und erfolgreich zu sein, müssen die Spieler eine Reihe von Events absolvieren, wie zum Beispiel Missionen, PvP-Events, Freifahrtherausforderungen, Tests und Stunts.
Zugang zum Summit erhält der Spieler über Qualifikationen, von denen 2 pro Woche stattfinden.


*Neue Fahrzeuge und Ausstattungen:*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In The Crew Wild Run können die Spieler neue Fahrzeuge gewinnen, kaufen und tunen, mit denen sie dann an Missionen, Freifahrt-Events und Tests teilnehmen können.Zu den neuen Fahrzeugen und Ausstattungen gehören Motorräder, Monster Trucks, Dragster und Drift-Fahrzeuge. Jedes Fahrzeug und jede Ausstattung bietet ein einzigartiges Handling und einen einzigartigen Fahrstil und kann in speziellen Missionen eingesetzt werden.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Freifahrt-Spiel:*


Im Freien Fahren stehen den Spielern 3 neue Spielmodi zur Verfügung:




Koop-Stunts: Stunts sind schnelle Herausforderungen, die im Freien Fahren zur Verfügung stehen und in den Optionen aktiviert oder deaktiviert werden können. Im Freien Fahren können Stunts jederzeit vom Spieler ausgelöst werden. Es gibt verschiedene Arten von Stunts – Driften, Fahren über eine bestimmte Distanz, Sprünge ... Wenn der Spieler einen Stunt ausführt, verdient er eine bestimmte Anzahl Bucks und es folgt ein neuer, schwierigerer Stunt. Je weiter der Spieler vorankommt, desto mehr Bucks verdient er (Siegessträne). Wenn dem Spieler ein Stunt misslingt, wird die Siegessträne zurückgesetzt. Befindet sich der Spieler in einer Crew, werden aus den Stunts Koop-Stunts, die der Mitgliederzahl der Crew angepasst werden.
Freifahrt-Herausforderung : Die Freifahrtherausforderung ist ein Wettkampf, den der Spieler mit seiner Crew spielt. Ein Spieler erstellt eine Herausforderung, indem er auf einer vereinfachten Landkarte mehrere Wegpunkte und eine Ziellinie platziert. Sobald die Strecke für das Rennen festgelegt ist, kann es anderen Spielern zur Teilnahme angeboten werden. Am Ende des Rennens erhalten alle Teilnehmer je nach Position und Teilnehmerzahl eine Belohnung.
Die Crew-Suche ist ein System, das Spieler zusammenbringt, die einen speziellen Spielmodus spielen möchten. Das Crew-Suche-System ist ein automatischer Matchmaking-Prozess, der auch für den Summit, Freifahrt-Herausforderungen und Koop-Stunts verwendet werden kann.



*Neues Wettersystem:* 


The Crew Wild Run wurde um ein neues Wettersystem erweitert, mit verschiedenen Voreinstellungen für Himmel, Wolken, Regen, Wind und Nebel. Das Wetter zeichnet sich durch verschiedene Intensitätsgrade und Effekte aus und ist in jeder Region des Spiels anders.


*Handling-Update:*




Verbesserte Aerodynamik
Verbesserte Lenkradempfindlichkeit
Verbessertes Gegenlenken
Verbessertes Grip-Verhalten
Tuning und verbesserte Unterscheidung der Modi: Alle Fahrhilfen/Sport/Hardcore.



Die Fahrzeuge, an denen das Handling-Update vorgenommen wurde, sind die folgenden:




Chevrolet Camaro RS 1969 PERFORMANCE
Pagani Huayra SERIE/PERFORMANCE
Koenigsegg Agera R SERIE/PERFORMANCE
2010 Chevrolet Camaro SS SERIE/STRASSE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN/GELÄNDE/RALLYE
2013 SRT Viper GTS 2013 SERIE/PERFORMANCE
McLaren F1 SERIE/PERFORMANCE
2013 Nissan 370Z (Z34) SERIE/STRASSE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN/GELÄNDE/RALLYE
Ford F-150 SVT Raptor 2010 SERIE/STRASSE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN/GELÄNDE/RALLYE
Ferrari 458 Speciale SERIE/PERFORMANCE
Dodge Challenger SRT-8 SERIE/STRASSE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN/GELÄNDE/RALLYE
Buggy A1 RALLYE
Ford Mustang GT 2011 SERIE/STRASSE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN/GELÄNDE/RALLYE
LaFerrari SERIE/PERFORMANCE
2011 Aston Martin V8 Vantage S SERIE/PERFORMANCE
Ruf 3400 K RALLYE
Nissan Skyline GT-R (R34) SERIE/STRASSE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN/GELÄNDE/RALLYE
Ford GT 2005 SERIE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN
Lamborghini Aventador LP 700-4 SERIE/PERFORMANCE
BMW M5 2011 SERIE/PERFORMANCE
Lamborghini Gallardo LP 570-4 Superleggera SERIE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN
Ford Focus RS 2010 SERIE/STRASSE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN/GELÄNDE/RALLYE
Ruf CTR-3 SERIE/PERFORMANCE
Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG (C197) SERIE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN
Maserati Gran Turismo S SERIE/PERFORMANCE
2015 Ford Mustang GT Fastback SERIE/STRASSE/PERFORMANCE
2010 Dodge Viper SRT-10 Coupe SERIE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN



Bitte beachte, dass in Kürze das zusätzliche Tuning für mehr Fahrzeuge zur Verfügung stehen wird.








*DIE SPIELBARE DEMO IST JETZT ERHÄLTLICH FÜR PC, PLAYSTATION 4 UND XBOX ONE*




The Crew Wild Run-Probe-Details:


2 STUNDEN GRATIS-SPIELZEIT
GRAPHISCH ÜBERARBEITET MIT BRANDNEUEM WETTERSYSTEM
NIMM MIT DRIFT-FAHRZEUGEN, DRAGSTERN UND MONSTERTRUCKS AN WETTKÄMPFEN FÜR EXOTISCHE AUSSTATTUNGEN TEIL
SUCHE DEN MOTORRADHÄNDLER IN SAINT-LOUIS AUF, UM DIE ANGEBOTENEN MOTORRÄDER AUSZUPROBIEREN
KOOP-SPIEL FÜR SPIELER MIT MEHRSPIELER-ZUGANG (GOLD/PS+ -MITGLIEDSCHAFT ERFORDERLICH)
ANMERKUNG: Fortschritte, die während der kostenlosen Testphase gemacht werden, können in die Vollversion des Spiels übernommen werden.


----------



## Galford (21. August 2013)

*AW: The Crew*

Du hast dich gerade freiwillig dafür gemeldet, dies hier in einen Sammelthread umzugestalten. Gratulation.


----------



## Monsjo (21. August 2013)

*AW: The Crew*

Viel Spaß, Sammelthreads sind hart.


----------



## ak1504 (25. August 2013)

*AW: The Crew*

Was..? Wieso das denn..? 



*Team VVV @ Gamescom: The Crew*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zt1Uvyydw5M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGHEokqmtjU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jf5P8yNGts

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZlrzyWCT7I


----------



## Ich 15 (25. August 2013)

*AW: The Crew*

das wird so geil und auch die Grafik gefällt mir sehr in abbrachtet der Größe der Map  NFS kann einpacken


----------



## zobl93 (26. August 2013)

*AW: The Crew*

Wird bestimmt super das Spiel. 
Toller Ausgleich zu Project Cars :p

Jetzt wird es Zeit das der Tag der Veröffentlichung der Xbox One kommt


----------



## Ich 15 (27. August 2013)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich würde weder das eine noch das andere auf der Konsole spielen PC FTW


----------



## Iro540 (27. August 2013)

Freue mich auch schon. Fuer pc kann mans ja noch nicht ueber den ubisoft shop vorbestellen. Was ich hart finde sind die preise. 70 euro fuer nen pc spiel. Hammer.

Freue mich schon voll drauf. Wenn man da alles tunen / aendern kann wirds der hammer.


----------



## Kerkilabro (29. August 2013)

*AW: The Crew*

Soweit ich weiß hat das Spiel auch einen Frameslock auf 30. Das ist nicht gut.


----------



## Jor-El (29. August 2013)

*AW: The Crew*

Auf Konsole bestimmt.
Das letzte große Spiel mit 30fps Lock auf dem PC war glaub Dark Souls und selbst da gab es nen fix nach ca. 6 Std. oder so. 
Also locker bleiben.


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2013)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja die neuen Konsolen sind scheinbar echte "Hochleistungsgeräte"


----------



## The1nsider (29. August 2013)

*AW: The Crew*

Mich interessiert das Spiel überhaupt nicht aber grafisch sieht es ziemlich altbacken aus und das es mit nur 30 FPS auf den NextGen Konsolen läuft verstehe ich auch nicht. Der Titel kommt ja nicht mal an Grid2 in Medium heran und das läuft dann bereits mit geschätzten 200 FPS.
Wird wohl allgemein ziemlich schlecht optimiert sein so wie es aussieht oder aber die langsame CPU Einheit der Jag/Kab APU limitiert im Multi-Player.

Naja nur der technische Aspekt. Wenn das Gameplay passt kann man sichs ja trotzdem kaufen.


The Division und The Crew ist auf jeden Fall für den PC bestätigt.


----------



## ak1504 (30. August 2013)

*AW: The Crew*

Für alle die den Knall nich gehört haben  : wir reden hier von einem Open World Titel... Und dafür ist die Grafik 1A...


----------



## ak1504 (3. September 2013)

*AW: The Crew*

So bildet ihr eine Crew! Der Creative Director gibt Auskunft


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ6IDjJnteo


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (9. September 2013)

*AW: The Crew*

Man kann ganz Nordamerika bereisen, dafür ist die Grafik ganz Ok.


----------



## Galford (9. September 2013)

*AW: The Crew*



GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> Man kann ganz Nordamerika bereisen, dafür ist die Grafik ganz Ok.


 
Also das Spiel mag zwar riesig sein, und deshalb die Grafik dafür recht gut, aber die Spielwelt umfasst "nur" die USA, und nicht ganz Nordamerika. Und das ganze natürlich nicht 1:1.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (10. September 2013)

*AW: The Crew*

Hast recht, mein Fehler


----------



## maxscmitz (14. September 2013)

*AW: The Crew*

richtig tofte das Spiel 
Freue mich schon total darauf


----------



## Ich 15 (14. September 2013)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habe gelesen das es auf dem PC doch nicht auf 30 FPS limitiert ist.


----------



## ak1504 (14. September 2013)

*AW: The Crew*

Tatsache 

Thx for Link


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2013)

*AW: The Crew*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WteJoJRuUlE


----------



## Rasha (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich mag das Spiel...


----------



## ak1504 (13. November 2013)

*AW: The Crew*

The Crew Q&A, Oktober 2013 - Eure Fragen beantwortet!

The Crew Q&A, Oktober 2013 - Eure Fragen beantwortet! | Forums



• Q: Wir groß ist die Spielwelt?
A: Ungefähr 5000 km2.


----------



## ak1504 (8. April 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Neuer Trailer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fnqRWyq8ou8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




THE CREW Gameplay | Erste Eindrücke zum Auto-MMORPG 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tlIkOnUR3J0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (8. April 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Bei Gametrailers gibt es auch eine Video-Bericht zum Spiel (fast 13 Minuten), bietet aber nicht mehr neues Videomaterial als die von ak1504 Videos.
The Crew Video - Field Report | GameTrailers


----------



## ricoroci (8. April 2014)

The Crew hört sich irgendwie zu perfekt an.  
Hoffe die haben sich da nicht übernommen mit ihrem Vorhaben.


----------



## Galford (9. April 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Für mich war die Sache neu, aber vielleicht nicht für andere. Es wird Mikrotransaktionen geben, was zumindest ich nicht wusste, und das in einem Vollpreisspiel. 

http://www.videogamer.com/ps4/the_c...y_performance_parts_with_real_world_cash.html

Das ist für mich tatsächlich ein Grund das Spiel evtl. gar nicht zu kaufen. Würde es sich hierbei um einen F2P-Titel handeln, würde ich natürlich nichts sagen, aber bei einem Vollpreistitel? Natürlich muss ich selbst keine Autoteile etc. kaufen, aber wer Geld dafür ausgibt, hat es wieder einfacher. Wenn das dann auch noch schlecht balanciert ist, darf man sich für bestimmte Teilen den Wolf abfahren, wenn man nicht Geld dafür locker machen will.

Gut, jetzt wird vielleicht mancher sagen, dass auch DLCs im Grunde nichts weiter sind, als Inhalte für die man Geld bezahlen muss. Aber bei einem normalen DLC ist es so, das wenn ich ihn nicht kaufe, ich zwar z.B. auf neue Autos verzichten muss, aber es im Normalfall trotzdem nicht meinen Fortschritt im Hauptspiel verzögert oder erschwert. Bisher blieb die Anzahl von DLCs für andere Spiel auch noch im übersichtlichen Rahmen und man wusste was man genau bekommt, aber mit Mikrotransaktionen gibt es kaum eine Grenze wieviel Geld man dafür ausgeben kann.




> The Crew has microtransactions built into its ecosystem, coupled with an in-game currency. I was assured that players can get through the whole game without spending any additional money at the expense of time. But the trouble is, everything in the game has a price. You even have to pay to fast travel: the further you go, the higher the price, although you can save a little cash by using public transport positioned at certain parts throughout the map.


 
http://www.videogamer.com/ps4/the_crew/preview-3616.html


----------



## ak1504 (9. April 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Onlinezwang und die Möglichkeit Tuningzeugs vor Freischaltung durchs Gameplay zu erhalten... Ja und ? Who cares...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KuMVtgc6-xE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (9. April 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Online-Zwang stört mich nicht, immerhin scheint das Spiel auch stark auf Multiplayer ausgerichtet zu sein. Da geht es halt nicht ohne Online-Verbindung. Aber Mikrotransaktionen? Nein, sorry. Wenn ich das in jedem Vollpreis-Spiel akzeptiere, dann wird es auch bald in jedem Spiel zu finden sein. Vielleicht bin ich für den Dreck zu altmodisch, aber es bringt für mir absolut keine Vorteile. Im Gegenteil, Nachteile sind weit eher wahrscheinlich. Irgendwo wird der Publisher und Entwickler ja Anreize schaffen wollen, dass wenigstens einige Leute zu Mikrotransaktionen greifen. Problem dabei: um so mehr Anreize geschaffen werden sollen, umso wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass die kaufbaren Teile schwerer (vor allem im Bezug auf den Faktor Zeit) zu erspielen sind, und es dann für nicht-zahlende Spieler ebenso zum Problem wird. Who cares? Anstatt mein Hobby mit noch mehr Mist anzureichen, könnte man auch mal damit aufhören - irgendwann reicht es auch. Wenn ich Mist A akzeptiere, kommt der Publisher mit Mist B. Wenn ich Mist B akzeptiere, kommt der Publisher mit Mist C.

 Aber gut, ihr bekommt was ihr verdient. Bin mal gespannt ob ihr das in 2-3 Jahren auch alles noch so locker seht.


----------



## Goyoma (9. April 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ja die neuen Konsolen sind scheinbar echte "Hochleistungsgeräte"



Haha ja, absolut xD


----------



## ak1504 (9. April 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> Aber gut, ihr bekommt was ihr verdient. Bin mal gespannt ob ihr das in 2-3 Jahren auch alles noch so locker seht.


 

Solche Games wie the Crew sind Futter für zwischendurch für mich. Wenn es so kommen sollte kann ich gut drauf verzichten aber im Moment hab ich Bock drauf einfach mla ne Stunde in eine Richtung durch die Pampa zu heizen ^^


----------



## ak1504 (10. April 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Fun fact: The Crew's open world is bigger than GTA V, Forza Horizon, Need for Speed Rivals and more combined

Veni Vidi Vici - The Crew's open world is bigger than GTA V, Red Dead, Forza Horizon, NFS Rivals & more combined


----------



## Bert2007 (10. April 2014)

Warten wir mal die Beta ab. Interessant ist es auf jeden Fall


----------



## enrager7 (14. April 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Mhh joa, sieht nach Spaß aus. Mal schauen ob es mit Lenkrad auch fahrbar sein wird...


----------



## tsd560ti (19. April 2014)

Ich häzte bei dem Hud mehr auf Gamepadbomber getippt, aber man kann sich irren. Hartes ForceFeedback und das ricjtige Gefühl, im Auto zu sitzen wird da eher weniger aufkommen.


----------



## Galford (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Anmeldung zur Beta:

The Crew Beta - Register here! Official Website



Stage-Demo bei Gamespot:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A0CWzl-rJ84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bert2007 (13. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe ich bekomme einen key. Das Spiel klingt zu gut, wehe die verhunzen das :/


----------



## ak1504 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hoffe auch das es großartig wird.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Crew*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7JtsCFgPmiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Goyoma (13. Juni 2014)

Ich freue mich rießig auf das Game


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich freue mich auch, wobei meine Vorfreude stark durch die Erlebnisse auf der Gamescom 2013 getrübt wird.
Hatte letztes Jahr die Gelegenheit The Crew anzuzocken und das Handling der Autos war katastrophal.
Das kriegen selbst Spiele wie GTA und Co. besser hin.
Wenn Ubisoft das Game verhaut, bin ich echt böse


----------



## ErbsenPommes (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also wenn das Spiel das Handling von GTA V hätte oder es vergleichbar ist würde ich mich schon freuen. 
Ich finde es sieht bis jetzt echt gut aus aber bei den ganzen Videos schaut das Fahrverhalten so arg nach Arcade aus.. Ich weiß auch nicht wieso. Dennoch freue ich mich riesig auf das Game, will unbedingt mal wieder ein Spiel haben in dem man eine riesige Spielwelt hat und mit Freunden mit einer anständigen Fahrphysik und Fahrzeugtuning zusammen durch die Städte/Landschaften und was es noch so gibt reist. Bis jetzt gab es da nur GTA V, und das sieht auf den alten Konsolen einfach nur schrecklich aus, zumindest im Vergleich zu Spielen auf dem PC. 
Naja, ich lass ich mich überraschen, hab mich jetzt mal für die Beta registriert. Hoffentlich wird's was.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hoffe ich bekomme einen Beta Key  Wann werden diese den verschickt?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Das weiß ich auch nicht, hab bis jetzt aber keine Mail bekommen. Denke das passiert kurz bevor die Beta startet.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Crew*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bert2007 (18. Juni 2014)

The Crew mit Lenkrad? Wird das nicht eher sehr arcadelastig? Hmm naja wenn's gut läuft kann ich mein G27 mal wieder anschließen  *-*


----------



## ak1504 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Logo warum nicht... Versteh nur nicht warum der Kollege da im Bild nich mit der Cockpit View fährt ^^


----------



## Bert2007 (18. Juni 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Logo warum nicht... Versteh nur nicht warum der Kollege da im Bild nich mit der Cockpit View fährt ^^



Das Spiel wird mir immer sympathischer


----------



## thekerub (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Logo warum nicht... Versteh nur nicht warum der Kollege da im Bild nich mit der Cockpit View fährt ^^


Weil er schon in einem Cockpit sitzt? Sonst hat er ja zwei Lenkräder... Das einzige was fehlt ist die Motorhaube.


----------



## RotariCatfish (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Gibts eigentlich schon irgendwelche Informationen zum Umfang der Beta? Die werden ja kaum die komplette Karte zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Bert2007 (26. Juni 2014)

23.7. Start der Closed Beta


----------



## Galford (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> 23.7. Start der Closed Beta



 Sorry, aber das stand da schon auf der Anmeldeseite, seit sie zu E3 online ist.


----------



## Bert2007 (26. Juni 2014)

Dann hab ich es übersehen sry


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: The Crew*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7O99LPlJOwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Laut IGN geht die Closed Beta für PC Spieler schon am 21. Juli los (statt dem 23.) und dauert bis zum 25. Juli.

The Crew PC Closed Beta Starting Early - IGN

 Steht auch hier:
http://thecrew-game.ubi.com/portal/....aspx?c=tcm:156-156204-16&ct=tcm:148-76770-32

Hatte von euch jemand das Glück eingeladen zu werden? Ich habe mich zwar für die Beta registriert, aber bin wohl nicht dabei, wenn nicht doch noch ein/e Einladung/Beta-Key kommen sollte.


----------



## DerBusch13 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Habe auch noch keinen Key bekommen trotz der sehr frühen Anmeldung, aber vllt kommen die noch


----------



## Ramons01 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Weiß jemand etwas zum Vorbestellerbonus/Special Edition?

Auf Amazon bekommt man ja 4 Wagen  (Mini Cooper S, MW Z4 SDRIVE VE35IS, 2015 Ford Mustang, sowie RAM SRT 10). Auf der The Crew Homepage stehen aber nur 3 Wagen und die Links zu den diversen Shops (auch Amazon) wo man bestellen kann. 


Ich bin etwas verwirrt.


----------



## Galford (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand etwas zum Vorbestellerbonus/Special Edition?
> 
> Auf Amazon bekommt man ja 4 Wagen (Mini Cooper S, MW Z4 SDRIVE VE35IS, 2015 Ford Mustang, sowie RAM SRT 10). Auf der The Crew Homepage stehen aber nur 3 Wagen und die Links zu den diversen Shops (auch Amazon) wo man bestellen kann.
> 
> ...



Den Mini Cooper bekommst du, wenn du die Limited Edition kaufst. Den Z4, den Mustang und RAM SRT 10 bekommst du, wenn du das Spiel vorbestellst (Standard oder Limited Edition).

Du musst halt auf der offiziellen Webseite richtig nachschauen und zwischen Limited Edition und Standard Edition unterscheiden:
Bestelle hier "The Crew" für Xbox One oder PS4 vor und erhalte es direkt am ersten Tag.


----------



## Bert2007 (18. Juli 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Laut IGN geht die Closed Beta für PC Spieler schon am 21. Juli los (statt dem 23.) und dauert bis zum 25. Juli.
> 
> The Crew PC Closed Beta Starting Early - IGN
> 
> ...



Irgendwie hat noch niemand einen key oder sehe ich das falsch?!


----------



## ak1504 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja weil es noch nich LOS geht sondern erst am 21.


----------



## RavionHD (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hab mich auch früh angemeldet, bin gespannt ob noch ein Key kommt.


----------



## Bert2007 (18. Juli 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ja weil es noch nich LOS geht sondern erst am 21.



Hätte ja sein können das die die schon verschicken.


----------



## ak1504 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QezI_X3fGs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PrMOCRaL0Ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RavionHD (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Gibt es welche die einen Key bekommen haben?


----------



## Bert2007 (19. Juli 2014)

Hab ne Mail wo drin steht evtl 21.-25. bekomme ich n key. Ich hoffe es, habe sonst immer Glück!


----------



## ak1504 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Die kommen erst 21.-25. Juli


----------



## FAKKERZ (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

hab meinen Key schon, aber leider noch nicht verwendbar. Dachte man kann es wenigstens pre-loaden.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hier ein Video zur Beta:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AJQiyuX6VRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hast Du den Key per Mail bekommen?


----------



## ak1504 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

....?


----------



## RavionHD (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



ak1504 schrieb:


> ....?


 
Habe gerade auch die Mail erhalten welche sagt dass die Keys erst dann kommen.

Wundert mich weil @FAKKERZ ja schon einen Key hat.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Und dieser Thread hat genau was mit "Rainbow Six" zu tun?


----------



## RavionHD (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Oh tut mir Leid, falscher Link zum falschem Thread.


----------



## Galford (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bobi schrieb:


> Oh tut mir Leid, falscher Link zum falschem Thread.



Dumm nur, dass ak1504 das Video zur The Crew Beta bereits verlinkt hat.

Es zeugt auch von Respekt gegenüber den Beiträgen anderer, wenn man sich mal 3 Sekunden die Mühe macht, nachzusehen, ob das Video schon verlinkt wurde.

 Edit:
 Kann natürlich jedem mal passieren. Ich weiß auch nicht, was mich jetzt da geritten hat. Also, sorry.


----------



## FAKKERZ (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Jo, kam mit Mail. Wenn ich diesen Code aber bei Uplay registrieren will, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wenn man hier wirklich noch Ingame Geld ausgeben muss oder kann um schneller zu Leveln kauf ich es mir gar nicht erst


----------



## ak1504 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Geht das jetzt bei jedem Game mit diesem Thema seitenweise los ?

Mein Gott es hat nichmal die Beta angefangen und niemand weiß wie es im November aussieht.


----------



## Bert2007 (20. Juli 2014)

Selbst wenn man ingame gegen Geld schneller leveln kann. Man muss es j nicht machen. Erstmal warten bis das Spiel da ist und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## ak1504 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hier gibts Infos ohne Ende > Alles über The Crew [Wird aktualisiert wenn möglich] | Forums


----------



## Ramons01 (21. Juli 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Den Mini Cooper bekommst du, wenn du die Limited Edition kaufst. Den Z4, den Mustang und RAM SRT 10 bekommst du, wenn du das Spiel vorbestellst (Standard oder Limited Edition).
> 
> Du musst halt auf der offiziellen Webseite richtig nachschauen und zwischen Limited Edition und Standard Edition unterscheiden:
> Bestelle hier "The Crew" für Xbox One oder PS4 vor und erhalte es direkt am ersten Tag.



Danke dir.

Ich hab auf der Homepage geschaut, aber ok war anscheinend zu dumm um zu lesen. 

Bin gespannt wie das Handling der Autos ist und wie viele Wagen tatsächlich verfügbar sind.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habe mich vor einem Monat auch mal registriert.
Bisher noch nichts von Ubisoft bekommen. 
Noch nicht mal eine Bestätigung dass ich mich registriert habe.


----------



## Bert2007 (21. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe mich vor einem Monat auch mal registriert.
> Bisher noch nichts von Ubisoft bekommen.
> Noch nicht mal eine Bestätigung dass ich mich registriert habe.



Die hab ich schon, fehlt nur der key


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Dito.

Ich schau Stream auf Twitch.


----------



## Ich 15 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habe auch noch keinen  Es einmal antesten zu können wäre echt cool. Aber notfalls tuen es auch die Videos.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch keinen


 
Wird wohl nichts werden. 
Wahrscheinlich haben nur die einen Key bekommen die sich das Game auch gleich vorbestellt haben.


----------



## Bert2007 (21. Juli 2014)

Das ist traurig wenn es so ist. Ich bestell mir nichts vor was ich nicht kenne. Tolle Videos hin oder her.


----------



## RavionHD (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Eine Registrierungsbestätigung habe ich vor Kurzem bekommen (vor einem Monat registriert), einen Key habe ich noch immer nicht bekommen.


----------



## FAKKERZ (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hab das Spiel nicht vorbestellt, dennoch einen key erhalten. 

Bei mir wird es wohl doch eher Driveclub werden. Die Spielwelt wirkt recht leer und unbelebt. Die Grafik geht sonst in Ordnung. Hab mit 8GB Ram, i5 CPU und einer GTX 570 mit Vsynch 30 FPS @1080p/Ultra/nonAA. Wieder einmal ein typisches Ubisoft Spiel. Total merkwürdige Fahrphysik, bzw. generell merkwürdige Physik, sehr schwache Story und überladenes HUD. Das Spiel hat sehr viel Potenzial gehabt, leider wie W_D nichts daraus gemacht. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung...


----------



## Galford (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Laut anderen Foren ist das Spiel in der Beta auf 30 Frames gelockt, was heißen will, dass es egal ist ob Vsync an oder aus ist, zumindest was die Framerate angeht. Scheinbar kann man bei den Grafikeinstellungen normalerweise das Häkchen hinter der 30 FPS Option entfernen, für die Beta ist dies aber scheinbar ausgegraut und der 30 FPS-Lock somit (noch) nicht de-aktivierbar.

Hab das so nur in einem anderen Forum gelesen, und muss mich also darauf verlassen, dass dies so stimmt.


*Edit:* Vergesst das mit dem Häkchen. Es gibt keines, nur die Option für die Framerate ist trotzdem ausgegraut und auf 30 Frames festgesetzt. Also bis auf das "Häkchen", eigentlich so, wie ich geschrieben habe.

 Bild ist von einem Stream:


----------



## Kerkilabro (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

PC Gameplay mit dem 30 framelock Game  voll schwammig 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCyBWq-wzq4


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Es wird 60 fps haben auf PC.

Das wurde schon im November 2013 bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Kerkilabro (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Es wird 60 fps haben auf PC.
> 
> Das wurde schon im November 2013 bekannt gegeben.


 
Auch wenn.....für´n PC sehr lächerlich!


----------



## RavionHD (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hoffe die 60fps werden freigeschaltet in der Beta, den Konsolenmist will sich hier sicher keiner antun.

Rennspiele und 30fps gehen absolut nicht.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zCyBWq-wzq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wieso?
60FPS reichen locker oder kannste net fahren unter 300FPS 
Also ich hör z.Z nur gutes von denen die Streamen das Fahrverhalten soll recht gut und auch sehr verschieden bei allen Autos sein was man durchs tunig richtig gut verbessern kann.
Und leblos kann ich jetzt net sagen ist genug los.
Mal schauen ob ich noch nen key bekomme hab mich gleich am anfang angemeldet.
Also das Spiel könnte sogar was werden was wieder mal fesseln tut.


----------



## Galford (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Scheinbar kann man die 30 Frames auch in der Beta umgehen, wenn man eine Datei (EDIT: PScalability.xml) in der die Grafik-Settings gespeichert sind, mit einem Editor öffnet und selber Hand anlegt. Würde es ja selber testen, habe aber keinen Key.


----------



## RavionHD (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> Scheinbar kann man die 30 Frames auch in der Beta umgehen, wenn man eine Datei in der die Grafik-Settings gespeichert sind, mit einem Editor öffnet und selber Hand anlegt. Würde es ja selber testen, habe aber keinen Key.


 
Hoffentlich gibt es dann nicht dasselbe Problem wie in Need for Speed:Rivals wo die Autos dann einfach doppelt so schnell werden.


----------



## Galford (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bobi schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibt es dann nicht dasselbe Problem wie in Need for Speed:Rivals wo die Autos dann einfach doppelt so schnell werden.


 
 Wenn man es RICHTIG macht, fahren die Autos auch bei Rivals nicht doppelt so schnell. Aber das ist hier Off-Topic. Schau in den Rivals Thread, da stehen alle ZWEI Parameter, die man braucht.


----------



## Ramons01 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



FAKKERZ schrieb:


> Hab das Spiel nicht vorbestellt, dennoch einen key erhalten.
> 
> Bei mir wird es wohl doch eher Driveclub werden. Die Spielwelt wirkt recht leer und unbelebt. Die Grafik geht sonst in Ordnung. Hab mit 8GB Ram, i5 CPU und einer GTX 570 mit Vsynch 30 FPS @1080p/Ultra/nonAA. Wieder einmal ein typisches Ubisoft Spiel. Total merkwürdige Fahrphysik, bzw. generell merkwürdige Physik, sehr schwache Story und überladenes HUD. Das Spiel hat sehr viel Potenzial gehabt, leider wie W_D nichts daraus gemacht. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung...


 
Das Spiel ist in der Beta, sogar mit 30 FPS und du wunderst dich das die Spielwelt noch etwas leer ist... 

Ich schätze das ist Absicht, weil es in der Beta darum gehen soll das man einfach nur fährt und es so viele Spielrr(PCs) wie möglich spielen können. Eine vollere Spielwelt würde auch mehr Performance brauchen, ich schätze das kommt schon nocht.

Musst halt bissl Geduld haben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Juli 2014)

Also hab meinen key gerade bekommen. Schade grad auf Arbeit.  Werd es mal heut Abend testen. ^^

Und nein, hab es auch nicht vorbestellt.


----------



## ricoroci (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Beta Code aktiviert; Spiel downloadet !


----------



## Bert2007 (22. Juli 2014)

Dito hab auch gerade den key bekommen. Wie gut das ich gerade nach Hause fahre


----------



## Galford (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habe noch keinen Code von Ubisoft bekommen, aber jemand hat mir seinen Code netterweise geschenkt. Gibt auch noch nette Leute. Sollte ich je noch einen Code von Ubisoft direkt bekommen (wenn überhaupt) gebe ich den natürlich weiter.

Bei Gamespot hatte sie The Crew gestreamt und die waren teilweise selbst überrascht, wie genau manche bekannte Gebäude im Spiel vertreten sind, sogar die in Salt Lake City. Die Grafik scheint recht gut zu sein, wenn man bedenkt wie groß das Spiel ist. Sobald der Download fertig ist, werde ich mal schauen ob mir auch das Fahrverhalten taugt.


----------



## Trieb01 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hab auch noch kein Code bekommen...


----------



## RavionHD (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Trieb01 schrieb:


> Hab auch noch kein Code bekommen...


 
Ich auch.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habe immer noch keine Bestätigung gekommen dass meine Registrierung bei denen überhaupt angekommen ist.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Tag 2 und auch kein Code in der Post


----------



## Bert2007 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

so liebe leute, 
ich habe es nun jetzt 2 std mal angetestet und muss sagen das es mit meinen specs absolut flüssig auf ultra @ 1080p 4x aa läuft. hätte ich nicht gedacht da ich nur ne gtx 580 habe!
handling ist ok mit dem xbox pad, mit meinem g27 hab ich es noch nicht getestet. grafik ist ok, kann man aber hier und da noch optimieren. dem spielverlauf stört es aber nicht. sollte man mal keine 30fps haben wird das spiel meiner meinung nach etwas zäh, dies tritt bei mir aber nur ganz ganz selten mal auf. das spiel hat potenzial und verspricht viel spass. all zu viel kann ich noch nicht sagen da ich noch wenig spielzeit habe und es ja eine beta ist. 
kurz was zum ingame:


Spoiler



da man die möglichkeit hat diverse wagen zu fahren, kann ich auch was zum handling sagen. man merkt schon ob man in einem geländewgen sitzt oder in einem streetcar. das musclecar bricht gern mal aus was aber nicht tragisch ist sondern spass bringt. beim tuning merkt man schnell das sich was verändert. sei es neue reifen die man sich erspielt hat oder mehr leistung.


----------



## Ramons01 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Sollte jemand ein Lenkrad haben bzw. sogar ein Logitech G27 Lenkrad, dann bitte testen und berichten wie gut es damit läuft. 

Edit: Ich warte auf den Bericht von Bert2007 und lerne derweil lesen. 


Wäre cool wenn jemand mal durch die Gegend fährt, ich frage mich ob man wirklich mit jedem Car bzw. Setup über all fahren kann - sprich Wüste und Stadtsetup oder ob man für solches Gelände das Setup ändern muss.


----------



## Bert2007 (22. Juli 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Sollte jemand ein Lenkrad haben bzw. sogar ein Logitech G27 Lenkrad, dann bitte testen und berichten wie gut es damit läuft.



Ich teste es heute Abend mit meinem G27 und melde mich dann


----------



## Galford (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Bisher habe ich nur den Prolog gespielt, aber bin bisher positiv überrascht. Den Prolog kann man auch schon spielen, wenn das Spiel nur zum Teil runtergeladen ist.

Beim Handling habe ich mich mal auf die Einstellung "Sport" festgelegt (gibt auch "Hardcore" und "all driving help"), und finde es eigentlich so auch ziemlich gut. Arcade-Rennspiele zocke ich gerne in der Verfolgeransicht, aber in The Crew ist mir die Kamera irgendwie in der nahen Verfolgerperspektive zu träge - ich wünsche die Kamera wurde besser mit dem Auto mitschwenken. Ist vielleicht nicht leicht zu erklären, und vielleicht versteht es jemand, wenn er es mal selber gespielt hat. Deshalb spiele ich auch in der Cockpitperspektive. 

Auch die Grafik ist recht gut. Ich hätte durchaus Schlechteres erwartet.

Zu Story kann man mMn noch nicht viel sagen. Ich finde die Zwischensequenzen recht okay, aber natürlich muss man sehen ob die Story sich auch interessant weiterentwickelt. Zwar ist diese in ihrer Grundidee nicht besonders originell, aber jetzt schon die Story als schwach zu beurteilen ist mMn noch zu früh. Und selbst wenn, die Story ist sowieso nicht das wichtigste am Spiel.

Edit: Ich spiele mit einem Xbox360 Controller.


Edit: 
Die Off-Road-Rennen sind mir in der Cockpitperspektive zu unübersichtlich, dass ich zumindest dort in die Außenperspektive wechsle.

Ich bin jetzt in Chicago und muss sagen, dass ich erstmals von der Grafik enttäuscht bin.

 Maximallevel in der Beta ist bis jetzt Level 10.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Falls wer noch nen Key über hat bitte melden.

Sollte noch ein Wunder geschehen und ich dich noch einen bekommen werde ich den weitergeben.


----------



## Bert2007 (22. Juli 2014)

So liebe Leute, hier mal ein kurzer Test mit dem Logitech G27 Lenkrad. Einige haben ja bereits im Video das G27 in Aktion gesehen. Stellt sich jetzt die Frage: Arcade und Lenkrad? Da ich Besitzer eines G27 bin, wollte ich es auch mal testen. 
Frage lässt sich einfach beantworten: ja es geht und sogar sehr gut! Als Vergleich ziehe ich das Xbox Pad ran. Als Auto habe ich einen getunten Nissan 370z mit ca. 400ps und anderem schnick schnack.

Handlingmode ist Hardcore, Schaltung per Paddel.
Auf Handschaltung mit Kupplung gehe ich noch ein.
Es gibt in den Optionen viele Verstellmöglichkeiten um sein Lenkrad anzupassen, dies habe ich aber nicht gemacht.

Zum Pad:
Das Xbox Pad ist ganz ok aber für schnelle Runden nicht optimal wenn man alles raus holen will, aber für Anfänger oder Padspieler eine gute Wahl.

G27:
Das Fahrverhalten ist sehr gut und ebenso das Forcefeedback. Man kann wenn man gut ist bequem in jede Kurve sauber driften ohne gleich die Haftung zu verlieren, übertreiben sollte man es aber nicht, sonst endet es in einem Dreher. Den Drift kann man perfekt mit dem Gaspedal steuern. Ebenso kann man eine saubere Linie fahren. Sollte man mal abseits der Strasse sein, braucht man sich auch keine Gedanken zu machen, denn auch hier ist das Handling sehr gut.
Nun zur H-Schaltung mit Kupplung. Ist eine nette Spielerrei und macht auch Spaß, nur ist man schnell überfordert wenn man über Bordsteinkanten oder andere Hindernisse fahren will/muss. Warum überfordert? Das Fahrzeug bricht schnell mal aus wenn es den Bodenkontakt verliert und man dann schnell den Gang wechseln muss und das Auto mal nicht eben einen 360 machen lassen kann. Ich bevorzuge deshalb die Paddel. Ist man mit einem Lenkrad schneller? Ja, wenn man einige Erfahrung damit hat. Ich kann nur empfehlen das Lenkrad aus dem Keller zu holen und damit zu spielen!

Es gibt auch ein nettes Gimmick für G27 Besitzer. Die Schaltanzeige am Lenkrad funktioniert! Nicht selbstverständlich.


----------



## Ramons01 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Auf genau so einen Post habe ich die ganze Zeit gewartet. 

Ich habe das G27 zusammen mit The Crew schon im Einkaufswagen liegen und jetzt kommst du daher sagst genau das was ich wissen wollte....jetzt freue ich mich noch mehr auf das Spiel.


----------



## Bert2007 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

das lenkrad ist auch sehr gut 
gut das ich helfen konnte


----------



## ricoroci (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> das lenkrad ist auch sehr gut
> gut das ich helfen konnte


 
kann ich nur bestätigen 

Hat noch jemand das Problem in der Beta, dass nach dem Starten ewig Loading angezeigt wird  ?


----------



## Ramons01 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie genau schaltest du mit dem Paddel? Einen Gang runter per Knopfdruck oder einen Knopf für jeden Gang?


----------



## Bert2007 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

nee du hast schaltwippen hinten, links gang runter und rechts gang rauf


----------



## RavionHD (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich bekomme ständig die Meldung "Failed to connect to proxy", weiß wer Rat?


----------



## Bert2007 (22. Juli 2014)

Glaube die wollten die Server warten


----------



## ricoroci (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bobi schrieb:


> Ich bekomme ständig die Meldung "Failed to connect to proxy", weiß wer Rat?


 
Jetzte bekomme ich die gleiche Meldung..


----------



## RavionHD (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Vermutlich sind die Server einfach down.


----------



## ricoroci (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

 also heute Nacht wenn Alles schläft probieren


----------



## Ramons01 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> nee du hast schaltwippen hinten, links gang runter und rechts gang rauf


 
Achso die meinst du. 

Benutzt die du LED überhaupt? Die sollen ja beim Schalten helfen und dir den optimalen Zeitpunkt anzeigen.


----------



## Bert2007 (22. Juli 2014)

Also ich bin direkt verloved in das Spiel. Der Winter kann kommen :p

Edit: naja ich fahr nach motorsound. Ist bei mir nice to have und n bissl Rallyefeeling


----------



## ricoroci (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Achso die meinst du.
> 
> Benutzt die du LED überhaupt? Die sollen ja beim Schalten helfen und dir den optimalen Zeitpunkt anzeigen.


 
Die LEDs gehen nur bei ausgewählten Spielen (leider)


----------



## RavionHD (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Anscheinend haben das Problem gerade sehr viele, siehe Ubisoft Forum:
[Other] Failed To Connect To Proxy. | Forums


----------



## RavionHD (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hier eine Anleitung wie man den 30fps Lock entfernt:

Geht auf Dokumente/The Crew/PCScalability.xml und beaerbeitet die 30fps einfach zu 60fps, speichern und habt Spaß!

Mit dem 30fps Lock habe ich mit meinem System (HD7870, i5 3470, 8GB Ram) in @max FullHD ohne AA immer die 30fps.

Bin gespannt wie das ohne Lock aussieht.

Edit:

Also das Spiel hat schon eine ganz ordentliche Performance, ohne Lock habe ich in @Ultra FullHD ohne AA immer durchgehend 60fps, in wenigen Situationen 50-55 fps.

Die angebotene Optik ist aber auch nicht wirklich "Next Gen", sie sieht ganz schick aus, mehr aber auch nicht, insgesamt gibt es da deutlich schönere Rennspiele.

Frag mich wieso die neuen Konsolen in diesem Spiel nur 30fps haben, vermutlich kann die Tablet CPU die Welt nicht gut darstellen, aber auf einem Mittelklasse PC läuft das Spiel locker in @max FullHD und durchgehend 60fps, 4 MSAA jedoch frisst schon viel Leistung!


----------



## ak1504 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Leute wann denkt ihr endlich mal bei der Beurteilung der Grafik daran das es ein verdammt riesieges Open World Game ist und somit nich vergleichbar mit welchen wo nen Paar Wagen und ne Strecke geladen werden. Da kann nunmal nicht die gleiche Qualität erreicht werden. Gleiche wie bei GTA. Und es sieht verdammt gut aus dafür. Immer diese elendige Unzufriedenheit. Die Konsolen schaffen es ausserdem nur mit 30fps. Wieviel Next Gen brauchst noch ?


----------



## Bert2007 (22. Juli 2014)

Ich finde die 30fps noch ok, es darf nur nicht darunter fallen


----------



## RavionHD (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Leute wann denkt ihr endlich mal bei der Beurteilung der Grafik daran das es ein verdammt riesieges Open World Game ist und somit nich vergleichbar mit welchen wo nen Paar Wagen und ne Strecke geladen werden. Da kann nunmal nicht die gleiche Qualität erreicht werden. Gleiche wie bei GTA. Und es sieht verdammt gut aus dafür. Immer diese elendige Unzufriedenheit. Die Konsolen schaffen es ausserdem nur mit 30fps. Wieviel Next Gen brauchst noch ?


 
Mit meiner lausigen HD7870 schaffe ich durchgehend 60fps in @Ultra und FullHD, da habe ich etwas mehr von den Konsolen erwartet.
Die Playstation 4 besitzt ja eine abgeschwächte HD7850, mit Optimierung hätte ich mir hier auch 60fps erwartet, das Spiel frisst, sofern man nicht mit 4 MSAA oder mehr spielt, fast 0 Leistung.

Zeigt mal wieder welch unglaubliche "Power" die Konsolen haben.


----------



## Bert2007 (22. Juli 2014)

Das hängt nicht nur von der Grafikkarte ab.
So wir lassen mal das gebashe. Wenn es Probleme oder Unstimmigkeiten gibt dann wendet euch an den Hersteller


----------



## ricoroci (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Das Spiel an sich und auch die Idee dahinter ist wirklich gut gelungen!

Jetzt alles noch ein wenig "rund-schleifen" und das Spiel ist zum Release Termin bei mir


----------



## Bert2007 (22. Juli 2014)

Das ist eigendlich genau das was man sich gewünscht hat. Tdu hat das ja nie so richtig hin bekommen.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Rund schleifen... Das is das was mir bei TDU immer gefehlt hat weswegen beide Teile gleich wieder flogen nach ner Probefahrt... Boa allein die grausig animierten 3 Polygon Charaktere ^^


----------



## Bert2007 (22. Juli 2014)

Tdu hat ja auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Rundschliff ist das Stichwort, aber bei den Funktionen die mittlerweile geboten werden wird's auch immer schwerer mit dem Rundschliff


----------



## RavionHD (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Das Spiel macht schon richtig fun, und gerade eben habe ich bemerkt wie riesig die Welt doch ist, ich wollte von Detroid schnell nach New York, habe nach 10 Minuten jedoch bemerkt dass ich nichtmal einen kleinen Bruchteil der Strecke gefahren bin und habe mich wieder auf dem "Heimweg" Richtung Detroid gemacht.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie gesagt ich suche immer noch nen Key falls wer mitliest der noch nen Sack voll hat ^^


----------



## Bert2007 (22. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe ihr bekommt alle einen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

So jetzt endlich auch mal ausprobiert. Lief bei meiner Hardware auf max wirklich sehr rund. Auch stört die 30 fps limitierung meiner Meinung nach nicht. 
Ich merk davon hier zumindest nichts.

Die Grafik sieht auch sehr schön aus und besonders die Cutscenes haben es mir angetan. Wirklich sehr gut gemacht.
Das Fahren selbst ist jedoch eher an Arcade Gaming anstatt einer Simulation angelegt. Ist wohl aber auch so gedacht gewesen. 

Mit persönlich gefällt es mir so, da ich in Simulationen meist eine Niete bin und hier wunderbar zurecht komme. 

Zock es mit dem Xbox 360 Pad und läuft wie geschmiert, ohne große Probleme. Musste bloß die Sensibilität beim Lenken etwas höher stellen. Sonst war alles supi. Auch die Spielwelt ist recht groß und es wird alles sehr gut und übersichtlich erklärt. 

Was eventuell etwas störend ist, das jedes Rennen mit ner Cutscene beginnt und erst dann das eigentliche Rennen abläuft.
Kann die Cutscene auch nicht überspringen (zumindest ist es mir mit dem Pad nicht gelungen)

Ansonsten gefällt es mir wie gesagt auf den ersten Blick recht gut. Werd mir überlegen, das Spiel eventuell zu kaufen.


----------



## RavionHD (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich zitiere mich mal selber wie man den 30fps Lock "brechen" kann:



> Geht auf Dokumente/The Crew/PCScalability.xml und beaerbeitet die 30fps einfach zu 60fps, speichern und habt Spaß!



Geht schnell und einfach!


----------



## Galford (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Was eventuell etwas störend ist, das jedes Rennen mit ner Cutscene beginnt und erst dann das eigentliche Rennen abläuft.
> Kann die Cutscene auch nicht überspringen (zumindest ist es mir mit dem Pad nicht gelungen)



Versuch es mal mit dem roten B-Button des Xbox360 Gamepads. Normalerweise steht das bei "skip movie" unten rechts dabei.


----------



## Bert2007 (22. Juli 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> So jetzt endlich auch mal ausprobiert. Lief bei meiner Hardware auf max wirklich sehr rund. Auch stört die 30 fps limitierung meiner Meinung nach nicht.
> Ich merk davon hier zumindest nichts.
> 
> Die Grafik sieht auch sehr schön aus und besonders die Cutscenes haben es mir angetan. Wirklich sehr gut gemacht.
> ...



Da hast du recht. Grafik ist nicht alles.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> Versuch es mal mit dem roten B-Button des Xbox360 Gamepads. Normalerweise steht das bei "skip movie" unten rechts dabei.


 
XDD Na, so beschränkt bin ich ja nu nicht und nö geht nicht. ^^
Ich sprach ja von den Cutscenes beim Start des Rennens.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also mir gefällt das Spiel schon ziemlich gut, wenn das Spiel auf Mikrotransaktion verzichtet hole ich es mir wahrscheinlich.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Unglaublich aber mein Key is grad gekommen...


----------



## Ich 15 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

meiner auch heute aber keine Zeit dafür


----------



## Bert2007 (23. Juli 2014)

Dann wünsche ich viel Spaß


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Danke


----------



## Bert2007 (23. Juli 2014)

An die Spieler: wie läuft es bei euch? Also gibt es abstürze oder freezes? Ich hab gerade das Problem das der Uplay Launcher abschmiert und er dann das Spiel beendet.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hab den fps limiter noch nich gekickt aber es läuft wie Sahne selbst mit 30...

Das Tutorial schon zusammen mit anderen Fahren gemacht. Toll integriert der MP.


----------



## loser321 (23. Juli 2014)

lol
Key heute bekommen...
Bin am Downloaden.

Muss ich es mit G27 spielen?


----------



## Galford (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Es ist halt noch eine Beta. Bei mir ist es 2x abgestürzt; 2x eine Fehlermeldung bekommen, aber das Spiel lies sich weiterspielen; und 2-3 Fehlermeldung, wo ich dann wieder zum Titelbildschirm zurück musste. Hört sich nach viel an, aber ich hab gestern auch viel gespielt.

Gamespot wollte gestern zur mexikanischen Grenze, haben es aber zeitlich nicht geschafft. Deshalb bin ich selber mal dahin, und ja es gibt einen richtigen Grenzübergang nach Mexiko, wobei man natürlich zurückversetzt wird, wenn man rüber möchte. Die Dame im Spiel fragt dann u.a. ob Max (der Charakter, den man spielt) die USA nicht groß genug wären.

Irgendwann können sie ja noch den Mexiko-DLC nachreichen. Immerhin scheint Ubisoft ja über einen längeren Zeitraum mit dem Spiel zu planen.

Als jemand der eher Singleplayer bevorzugt, muss ich sagen, dass ich froh bin, dass es eine Story gibt. Eigentlich kann ich in Rennspiele auf eine Story verzichten, aber wenn die Spielwelt so riesig ist, wie bei The Crew, finde ich es positiv, wenn die Story dem Spieler einen roten Faden gibt. Nach (und während) der Story kann man ja immer noch sich der Freiheit hingeben. 




Bobi schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt das Spiel schon ziemlich gut, wenn das Spiel auf Mikrotransaktion verzichtet hole ich es mir wahrscheinlich.



Weil es bisher noch keiner gesagt hat, aber Mikrotransaktionen sind bereits angekündigt, und wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man auch schon wo man Geld ausgeben kann, u. a. bei den Skillpunkten etc.


----------



## Bert2007 (23. Juli 2014)

Nee musst du nicht, wenn du ein pad hast reicht das dicke aus.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> An die Spieler: wie läuft es bei euch? Also gibt es abstürze oder freezes? Ich hab gerade das Problem das der Uplay Launcher abschmiert und er dann das Spiel beendet.


 
Habe bisher keinen Absturz oder Probleme gehabt.

Nur konnte ich gestern Abend weil Ubisoft die Server kurz gewartet hat nicht spielen, aber ansonsten läuft es wie geschmiert.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Unglaublich aber mein Key is grad gekommen...


 
Das freut mich für dich. 
Ich habe immer noch keine bekommen und da die Beta nur bis Freitag geht rechne ich auch nicht mehr damit dass ich noch einen kriege.
Schade.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Cockpit View schonmal fürn Popo im Moment. Kann mit diesem Head Movement nicht fahren in dieser Ansicht.

Hoffe das kann man irgendwie noch abstellen.


----------



## Bert2007 (23. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre mit der Motorhaubenperspektive.
Ist eine Open Beta geplant?


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Uplay: x_Ak1504_x falls wer Crew Features ausprobieren will.


----------



## Bert2007 (23. Juli 2014)

Wenn jemand mich adden möchte: Bert2007_285
Edit: hab mal ne Tour durchs Land gemacht. Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Leitwolf200 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Sagt mal bin ich der einzigste der findet das der Sound zu leise ist?
Ich muss meine Boxen schon gewaltig aufdrehen so auf de hälfte
Bei allen anderen spiele reicht nen viertel^^
Ansonsten gefällt es mir sehr gut läuft auch auf Ultra mit konstanten 30FPS hab das limit jetzt mal aufgehoben mal schauen ob 60konstant drinne sind.
Wenn ich dann mal wieder rein komme die ladezeiten sind ja abartig.^^
Steuern lässt es sich auf jedenfall sehr schön ka was viele da zu meckern haben.
Grafik ist jetzt kein Augenschmaus dafür macht es aber schon Spaß und das ist ja was zählt ne
Ok glaub der Server ist off?
bei mir kommt immer Failed connection to Proxy oder so.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Server werden neu gestartet grad stand vorhin da.

Wegen Sound mal hier Senf abgeben : [Sound] Overall and engine sound loudness | Forums


----------



## ricoroci (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Es gibt ein paar Dinge die noch nicht so toll sind:

Der Motorensound der Wagen allgemein, ebenso das "Geruckel" wenn man mit dem Auto fährt.
Die Grafik passt für die größe des Spieles, ist aber wahrlich keine Wucht.

Den Demomodus beim Tunen finde ich ja richtig geil  
Autoporno für Arme


----------



## ak1504 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Fahr den Camaro und der klingt wie es sich gehört...


Je länger ich zocke desto mehr begeistert mich das Game.

Die Map is unglaublich.

Tuningteile en Masse genauso wie tonnenweise Karrosserieteile. Der Camaro den ich fahre hat 11 Schürzen und das in den 5 verscheidenen Kategorien. Street, Dirt, Performance, Raid und Circuit...

Falls wer noch die Beta zockt:

Fps auf 60 setzten > Go to my documents, and find "The Crew" folder and open the PCSCapability file and find the FPS area and just change that to 60, then save and make the file read only.


----------



## ricoroci (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hab mir leider den Z gekauft


----------



## Carnifexed (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hey,
falls jemand noch n Beta Key haben sollte den er tauschen möchte - ich könnte einen Wildstar Gästepass oder WoW Pets anbieten(kann ich euch auf euren Server bringen).
Versuchs jetzt schon seit 3 Tagen auf x Seiten und langsam wirds echt traurig :/


----------



## RavionHD (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ubisoft will im Herbst wohl ziemlich viel Geld von mir: Assassin's Creed:Unity, Far Cry 4 und jetzt auch noch The Crew.


----------



## Galford (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich glaube ich habe mittlerweile alle Radarschüssel angefahren und es gibt trotzdem noch so viel auf der Map, das grau/bläulich hinterlegt ist. Zwar schalten die Radarschüsseln nur die Symbole der Events auf der Karte frei, aber es liefert so ungefähr einen Eindruck, wo man dafür überall rumgekommen sein muss. Die Map ist wirklich riesig. Grafisch muss man da Einbußen hinnehmen, aber das ist bei der Größe nur logisch.

Ich war in Cape Cod, am Lake Tahoe, in den Everglades, im Grand Canyon, in den Rockies, in Jackson, Cape Canaveral, Monument Valley etc. Und dann gibt es ja auch noch eine ganze Menge an Städten. Schon Wahnsinn wie viel Arbeit in das Spiel geflossen sein muss, alleine wenn man bedenkt wie viele Sehenswürdigkeiten da nachgebaut werden mussten. Das man das alles in einer ersten Closed Beta besuchen darf. Ich glaube manch andere Publisher hätte zunächst nur die Regionen zugänglich gemacht, die man für die Story während der ersten 10 Level braucht, was auch noch viel gewesen wäre.

Da tut es mir fast schon weh, wenn ich denke, dass nach der Beta wohl sicher die Savegames gelöscht werden. Deshalb werde ich wohl nicht mehr ganz so viel Zeit in die Beta investieren.

Die Beta hat sich für Ubisoft gelohnt, zumindest was mich betrifft. Ich war eher skeptisch was das Spiel angeht, vor allem weil es ein Vollpreistitel mit Mikrotransaktionen ist. Mal abwarten wie sich das in der Vollversion entwickelt. Level 10 in der Beta erreicht man ja relativ schnell, und man hat nicht das Gefühl dafür grinden zu müssen. Natürlich werden einem die Autos selber nicht hinterhergeworfen, wie in vielen anderen Rennspielen. Aber auch das muss man in der Vollversion sehen, wie lange man braucht um seine Lieblingsautos kaufen zu können.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2G2EOfj0tY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



ak1504 schrieb:


>


 
The Crew: Mikrotransaktionen Das meinte er wohl. Wenn es wirklich soweit kommt lass ich das Spiel liegen, kann ja nicht angehen das man sich dann wieder diese kack vorteile erkaufen kann wozu fahren wenn jeder es kauft... Pay 2 Win ist hier dann wohl der Tag. UND DAS BEI EINEM VOLLPREISSPIEL


----------



## alm0st (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Kann mir einer sagen wie groß die Downlaodgröße für die Beta ca. ist? Hab meinen Key grad bekommen aber bei mehr als 20 Gb erspars ichs mir mit meiner Holzleitung


----------



## ak1504 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

über 15gb


----------



## Ramons01 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> The Crew: Mikrotransaktionen Das meinte er wohl. Wenn es wirklich soweit kommt lass ich das Spiel liegen, kann ja nicht angehen das man sich dann wieder diese kack vorteile erkaufen kann wozu fahren wenn jeder es kauft... Pay 2 Win ist hier dann wohl der Tag. UND DAS BEI EINEM VOLLPREISSPIEL


 
Ich bin auch kein Fan davon, allerdings kommt es immer darauf an wie es umgesetzt ist. Bei vielen Spielen ist es Fair gemacht und nur weil du Upgrade-Teile schneller kaufen kannst, heißt es noch lange nicht das du Rennen gewinnst.

Es zwingt euch niemand mehr Geld zu bezahlen, jeder kann spielen wie er will und wer zahlen möchte kann das tun. Ich weiß nicht wie lange es Dauert z.b. einen Betrag X an Ingame Währung zu erspielen, aber selbst wenn es länger dauern sollte und das Game trotzdem Spaß macht ist es doch egal?

Wenn es Spaß macht fahre ich von mir auch aus ein paar Stunden mehr und bin dann stolz auf das was ich erreicht habe.

Das Spiel nicht zu kaufen, wäre meiner Meinung nach nur bergründet wenn es unfair gestaltet ist....


----------



## Ich 15 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Es ist schon nicht schön aber es ist halt auch ein MMO womit man viele Stunden mit verbringen soll. Dabei ist das Auto dein Char und nicht zur einmaligen Benutzung gedacht.(wie es in anderen Rennspielen wie GT oft der Fall ist) Um sich alles für ein Auto zu erspielen muss man ~20h investieren. Ansonsten hätte man sich nicht die Arbeit gemacht so eine riesige Karte zu bauen.


----------



## BlackCarlos (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hab meinen Key auch bekommen,aber der Key scheint nicht zu funtzen!!! Als wenn das noch nicht genug wäre,hab Ich mich auch noch für 60 min. aus UPlay ausgesperrt,weil Ich es zu heufig versucht habe den Key in sämtlichen Varianten einzugeben,sprich ohne Bindestrich , mit Strich,kleinschrift,grosschrift!!! Zum Kotzen sowas!!!

EDIT : 

Hat sich erledigt, downloade es gerade!!!
Was da wohl schiefgelaufen ist?
Vielleicht war der Ansturm zu gross?!


----------



## RavionHD (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Sie sollten maximal dieses Valve Modell einführe, so dass man nur Skins und optische Merkmale erkaufen kann, aber Performance Merkmale eben nicht.


----------



## Bert2007 (24. Juli 2014)

Ich sehe es so. Die ganzen Leute die sich Vorteile erkaufen sind meist eh schlechte Spieler  
Das ist wie mit einem 7000euro pc, damit spielt man auch nicht unbedingt besser als mit einem für 1500 :p


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Trotzdem wozu soll ich Stolz auf etwas sein was sich andere Spieler erkaufen? Ich hasse Spiele wo man Geld ausgeben "Kann" Gut es ist noch nicht draußen, *ABER* Wenn es bestimmte Teile nur für echt Geld gibt, ist es unten durch... Es ist ein Vollpreis Spiel was denken die sich dabei? Maximale einnahmen egal ob P2W oder nicht. Für mich macht das keinen Sinn Stundenlang für etwas zu Fahren was andere "Schlechte Spieler" in paar Sekunden haben... Ich weiß schon warum ich den größteil aller Spiele erstmal Lade bevor ich sie mir kaufe  Wenn ich Mikrotransaktionen schon höre.... Könnte ich jedem Ubisoft Entwickler von The Crew eine verpassen dafür


----------



## ak1504 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich werd das nie raffen warum so ein überflüssiges Theater gemacht wird nur weil sie Leuten die wenig Zeit haben die Möglichkeit geben für extra Cash irgendwas freizuschalten.


----------



## Bert2007 (24. Juli 2014)

Meine Zeit ist auch begrenzt, aber lieber fahre ich richtig als mir Vorteile zu erkaufen. Ich verurteile niemanden deswegen. Wer es machen will bitte sehr! Ich hab lieber spass am freischalten.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

The Crew [HD+] ★ Closed Beta ★ Camaro SS 2010 ★ Roadtrip - Detroit to New York





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fQf8stTLAog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bert2007 (24. Juli 2014)

Bin gestern auch mal quer durch die USA gefahren. Klasse sag ich nur


----------



## RavionHD (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> Bin gestern auch mal quer durch die USA gefahren. Klasse sag ich nur


 
Habe ich auch bald vor, soll ja sehr abwechslungsreich sein die Landschaft.


----------



## Bert2007 (24. Juli 2014)

Ja das auf jeden Fall.Plan mal schön viel Zeit ein :p


----------



## ak1504 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramons01 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Und ich dachte, es macht nichts wenn ich erst mit meinem neuen PC dann zocke wenn das Spiel rauskommt....aber ich auch will.  

Es sieht schon verdammt geil aus.


----------



## Bert2007 (24. Juli 2014)

Die Hardwareanforderung ist sehr bescheiden.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Bei der CPU vielleicht aber das AA frisst sagenhaft viel. Denke da wird noch optimiert werden müssen.


----------



## Ramons01 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habe ein Schenker Notebook momentan (P502) mit i7 Quad-3710 ? und AMD Radeon 7970M (bin bei der CPU nicht 100%ig sicher, weiß nur aus dem FF das es was mit 3 und am ende 10 ist ).

Ich schätze das dürfte für The Crew schon reichen. Ich meinte halt nur das ich mich nicht für die Beta anmelden brauch....so kann man sich täuschen.


----------



## Carnifexed (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wollte nochmal hervorheben -
falls jemand noch n Beta Key haben sollte den er tauschen möchte - ich könnte einen Wildstar Gästepass oder WoW Pets anbieten(kann ich euch auf euren Server bringen)... oder euch in Diablo 3 ziehen ?
Versuchs jetzt schon seit mehreren Tagen auf x Seiten ... hab einfach kein Glück.. ^^


----------



## RavionHD (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Bin jetzt auch etwas rumgefahren, ist schon wirklich riesig die Welt, da braucht man wohl aberhunderte Stunden um alles zu sehen.

Die Grafik ist ganz gut, nichts Besonderes, aber insgesamt hübsch.

Das Spiel läuft ja selbst auf sehr schwachen Mittelklasserechnern in @max FullHD und durchgehend 60fps, da gibt es noch genug Platz für Grafikfeatures, aber man muss leider auch auf die antike Konsolentechnik Rücksicht nehmen, die schafft das Spiel ja gerade mal mit 30fps.


----------



## KornDonat (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Schade das ich bis jetzt immer noch keinen Key bekommen habe


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Kann ich mir eig. kaum vorstellen das es auf den next gen. konsolen nur mit 30FPS laufen soll...
Wenn doch ist es ziemlich traurig weil von nex gen ist The Crew weit entfernt.
Da kommt man mit nem 500€ PC sogar besser weg^^


----------



## RavionHD (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir eig. kaum vorstellen das es auf den next gen. konsolen nur mit 30FPS laufen soll...
> Wenn doch ist es ziemlich traurig weil von nex gen ist The Crew weit entfernt.
> Da kommt man mit nem 500€ PC sogar besser weg^^


 
Das kann sogar ein 400 Euro PC weitaus besser.

Wird wirklich nur mit 30fps laufen:
http://www.videogamer.com/xboxone/t...ked_30fps_with_ps4_and_xbox_one_the_crew.html

60fps technisch auf den Konsolen nicht möglich!

Liegt vermutlich an der Tablet CPU, tut sich schwer die Riesenwelt inkl. den ganzen echten Spielern und NPC's zu berechnen.


----------



## MeikzZz (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> So liebe Leute, hier mal ein kurzer Test mit dem Logitech G27 Lenkrad. Einige haben ja bereits im Video das G27 in Aktion gesehen. Stellt sich jetzt die Frage: Arcade und Lenkrad? Da ich Besitzer eines G27 bin, wollte ich es auch mal testen.
> Frage lässt sich einfach beantworten: ja es geht und sogar sehr gut! Als Vergleich ziehe ich das Xbox Pad ran. Als Auto habe ich einen getunten Nissan 370z mit ca. 400ps und anderem schnick schnack.
> 
> Handlingmode ist Hardcore, Schaltung per Paddel.
> ...



Hab mir gerade dein Feedback durchgelesen, habe aber eine Frage offen: Unterstützt das Spiel auch das Kupplungspedal vollständig? 
Ich hatte mal das G27 und bei Shift 2 war die Kupplung vollkommen überflüssig...einfach den Gang reinhauen und das Spiel war zufrieden.
Deswegen interessiert es mich umso mehr ob man bei The Crew wirklich das Feature vom exakten durchdrücken der Kupplung zum hochzuschalten bzw. runterzuschalten hat.

Extra: Wenn die Kupplung wirklich aktiv verwendet werden muss...wie sieht es mit dem Anfahren aus? 

Gruß Meik


----------



## ricoroci (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Modunterstützung und ich wäre happy..


----------



## ak1504 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

The Crew [HD+] ★ Closed Beta ★ Race with the Nissan 370 Z Raid Spec





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JRt1BMQkC-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ich 15 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

kann man fast travel nur für die schon aufgedeckten Kartenstellen benutzen?(sprich muss man da erst einmal hinfahren) oder wird die gesamte Karte später in der Beta nach einigen Mission aufgedeckt?


----------



## ricoroci (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Nur was aufgedeckt ist  (zumindest bei mir)


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wagen des Händlers in New York probegefahren:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3YziyoNHfWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ramons01 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Blöde Frage wenn ich das Video sehe: Kann man auch ohne Story z.B. nach L.A fahren und dort zum Car Dealer gehen und dort die Autos kaufen? Ich denke das bestimmte Car Dealer bessere Wagen haben oder? 

Oder braucht man für bestimmte Autos ein bestimmtes Level?


----------



## Ich 15 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

So, nachdem ich es gestern endlich gespielt habe, bin ich doch positiv überrascht und habe es gleich vorbestellt.(50€ Limited Amazon) Die Welt ist einfach nur geil und abwechslungsreicher und detaillierter als zunächst erwartet. Nach einigen Rennen bin ich von Detroit über Chicago, Rockys, Salt Lake City, Las Vegas nach LA gefahren und es hat ewig gedauert! Was für ein Gefühl Chicago von der anderen Seite des großen See in der Nacht zu sehen oder durch die Rockys zu rasen. Man erkennt die Stäte alle gut wieder. In Las Vegas wurden für alle wichtigen Gebäude Objekte erstellt! Die Grafik ist auch deutlich besser als erwarten, was wohl an der verbesserten Beleuchtung und Nebel liegt. Dazu gibt es Tiere z.B. Bären die in durch die Rockys laufen. Als ich in der Dämmerung von Las Vegas nach LA durch mit Mammutbäume bewaltetes Gebirge gefahren bin und das Lighting(im Tal Dunkel dann wieder hell) + Nebeal fantastische Atmosphäre versprühten, hatte ich sogar für einen kurzen Moment Gänsehaut 

Bis wann(europäischer Zeit) geht die Beta genau?


Ramons01 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Es laufen in der Wildnis Tiere rum?


Ja, und das teilweise nicht zu knapp. Die kann man aber genauso wenig umbringen wie die Passanten


----------



## Ramons01 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie jetzt? Es laufen in der Wildnis Tiere rum? 

Das hätte ich nicht gedacht, hoffentlich überfahrt ihr keinen Grizzly.


----------



## Galford (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich war in Amarillo und dank Wegfinde-System musste ich nicht einmal nach dem Weg dahin fragen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SHuOagWzaws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ion (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habe auch einen Beta Key erhalten.
Wie lange ist die Closed Beta denn offen?

Ich habe hier schon von Vergleichen mit Test Drive gelesen, ist das korrekt? Oder wie könnte man das Spiel sonst beschreiben?


----------



## RavionHD (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Auf der Homepage steht nur "bis zum 25 Juli", was immer das auch bedeuten kann.


----------



## Ion (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Die geht tatsächlich nur noch bis heute 
Da kann ich mir das runterladen sparen, das schaffe ich nicht mehr. Schade, hätte es gerne mal angespielt. Dann muss ich mich wohl auf Let´s Plays beziehen und schauen ob es was für mich ist.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Gestern wurden noch etliche Keys auf Twitter und FB verteilt... Hoffe die Beta wird verlängert...

Hatte mal TDU 1 gezockt aber fand das echt low und langweillig. TDU 2 flog nach ner Probefahrt auch gleich wieder. The Crew machts einfach besser.


----------



## RavionHD (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Ion schrieb:


> Die geht tatsächlich nur noch bis heute
> Da kann ich mir das runterladen sparen, das schaffe ich nicht mehr. Schade, hätte es gerne mal angespielt. Dann muss ich mich wohl auf Let´s Plays beziehen und schauen ob es was für mich ist.


 
Nach ca. 2,5 GB darfst Du schon spielen (Prolog und etwas Gebiet), die solltest Du schon noch schaffen.
Was hast Du denn für eine Leitung?


----------



## Galford (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage wenn ich das Video sehe: Kann man auch ohne Story z.B. nach L.A fahren und dort zum Car Dealer gehen und dort die Autos kaufen? Ich denke das bestimmte Car Dealer bessere Wagen haben oder?
> 
> Oder braucht man für bestimmte Autos ein bestimmtes Level?



Es ist noch eine Beta also kann sich noch was ändern, aber ich versuch es mal zu erklären. Wenn etwas flasch ist, können mich die anderen berichtigen.


Ersten sollte man unterscheiden zwischen Car Dealer und Car Tuner und evtl. dem Hauptquartier. 

Beim Car Dealer kauft man logischerweise die Autos und beim Car Tuner kauft man sogenannte Specs, die die Klasse eines Fahrzeug beeinflussen. Es gibt 5 Klassen: Street, Dirt, Performance, Raid und Circuit. Jeder Car Tuner ist auf eine dieser Klassen spezialisiert, z.B. der in New York auf Dirt. Scheinbar gibt es Autos die man nicht mit jeder Klasse ausstatten kann. Zusätzlich kann man bei den Car Tunern noch die entsprechenden Klassen optisch und leistungstechnisch tunen. Sieht so aus als ob man also beim Car Dealer Dirt auch nur die Dirt Klasse tunen kann. Im Hauptquartier kann man u.a. seine Autos optisch und leistungstechnisch tunen, aber nur mit gewonnen Tuningteilen bzw. mit bereits bei Car Tuner gekauften Teilen - also z.B. zwischen verschiedenen gekauften Motorhauben oder div. Leistungsteile wechseln. Dafür kann man dann im HQ alle Klassen tunen, aber eben nur mit den verfügbaren Teile (gekauft oder gewonnen)

In der Beta sind nur jeweils 2 Car Dealer und 2 Car Tuner verfügbar. Jeder Car Dealer scheint über eine eigene Reihe an Angeboten über Autos zu verfügen. Es sieht so aus als gäbe es für das Betreten von Car Dealern keine Level-Beschränkung. Bei Car Tuner gibt es wiederum eine Level-Beschränkung, so braucht der Spieler für den Car Tuner Dirt mindesten Fahrerlevel 10. Für den Car Tuner Circuit ist es glaube ich Level 50.
Wenn ich das also richtig sehe, kann man eigentlich im fertigen Spiel jeden Car Dealer anfahren und jedes Auto kaufen, wenn man das nötige Geld oder die nötige Ingame-Währung besitzt. Somit müsste es möglich sein, sich mit Mikrotransaktion gleich z.B. einen Ferrari zu kaufen. Nur die verschiedenen Klassen lassen sich erst kaufen, wenn man einen bestimmte Level erreicht hat.
Ich denke aber wohl das man mindesten den Prolog noch vorher spiel muss oder sollte.

Beim Leistungstuning sind die Teile auch in Level unterteilt. Ich glaube, welche man davon verwenden kann, hängt vom Fahrerlevel ab. D.h. du kannst z.b. nur Level 8 Tuningteile verwenden, wenn du als Fahrer auch Level 8 bist. Hier bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, weil evtl. die Specs damit noch reinspielen.




ak1504 schrieb:


> Hatte mal TDU 1 gezockt aber fand das echt low und langweillig. TDU 2 flog nach ner Probefahrt auch gleich wieder. The Crew machts einfach besser.



Ich konnte mit TDU auch nicht viel anfangen, weil ich das Fahrverhalten als irgendwie komisch empfand, und nie ein Gefühl für die Fahrphysik entwickeln konnte. Es ist einfach Mist, wenn man auch bei der 1000sten Kurve noch kein Gespür dafür hat, wie das Auto jetzt genau reagieren wird. Bei TDU2 hab ich nur die Beta gespielt. The Crew gefällt auch mir da deutlich besser. Vielleicht ist hier der Einfluss von Reflections (Driver San Francisco) auf Ivory Tower positiv zu spüren. Bei Ivory Tower sind viele Leute, die vormals bei Eden an TDU1 gearbeitet haben.


----------



## Ramons01 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

@Galford: Vielen Dank, das hast du sehr gut erklärt.


----------



## Bert2007 (25. Juli 2014)

Thema Tiere: als ich nach El Paso gefahren bin hatte ich plötzlich einen Wildechsel auf dem Highway und das bei Tempo 260. 

Zur Kupplung: abgewürgt habe ich den Motor nicht, liegt wohl daran das ich auch im real Life gewohnt bin mit Handschaltung zu fahren. Ich kann das heute nicht mehr testen, da ich keine Zeit hab. Evtl kann ich noch 5min frei machen und mal drauf eingehen.


----------



## Ramons01 (25. Juli 2014)

Auch noch ein Wildwechsel? Das wird ja immer besser.... 

Keine Angst, lass dir Zeit. Der Thread rennt nicht weg.


----------



## Bert2007 (25. Juli 2014)

Haha aber die closed Beta  
Ja Wildwechsel. Die Tiere sind einmal quer über die Strasse gerannt. War n bissl krass weil gut Verkehr war und ich wie von der Tarantel gestochen da lang geheizt bin :p


----------



## alm0st (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Nachdem ich leider nicht zum zocken komme, hier mein Key - wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst:

*KGUF-HKVE-XP3W-7EA3*


----------



## Ramons01 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



alm0st schrieb:


> Nachdem ich leider nicht zum zocken komme, hier mein Key - wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst:
> 
> *KGUF-HKVE-XP3W-7EA3*


 

Vielen Dank, finde ich ne super Aktion von dir. 

Ich habe den Key genommen und drehe mal ein paar Runden.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

*Make it crash!*

         07/25/2014 12:00 AM

            It’s been five days since we launched The Crew PC Closed Beta and your feedback has been invaluable.     

                We are aware of issues impacting some online services lately, and our team is looking into it as we speak.     

                Today we’ve got a big favor to ask. In order to test our infrastructures, we need as many of you as possible to be online at *9 PM, CEST (12PM PDT)* for as long as you can!     

                We know that this volume of  connections will affect the gameplay experience, but our goal is to  offer you the smoothest launch possible. To do that, we need to push the  limit!     

                One last thing. The Crew PC Closed Beta is open until Saturday *2PM CEST (5AM PDT)*, don’t miss one second!     

                From all The Crew Team, Thank you and see you on the highway!


----------



## alm0st (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, finde ich ne super Aktion von dir.
> 
> Ich habe den Key genommen und drehe mal ein paar Runden.


 
Aber gerne, viel Spaß dabei


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, finde ich ne super Aktion von dir.
> 
> Ich habe den Key genommen und drehe mal ein paar Runden.



Schade. Da war einer schneller als ich. 
Aber Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Fahren. Sag bescheid wie du es findest.


----------



## RavionHD (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



ak1504 schrieb:


> *Make it crash!*
> 
> 07/25/2014 12:00 AM
> 
> ...


 
Da mache ich gerne mit.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Kann das jemand umrechnen auf unsere Zeitzone ?


Btw:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qrI0C3WpXgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Chrisi132 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

9 PM CEST -> 21:00 Uhr bei uns
2 PM CEST -> 14:00 Uhr

hier noch der Link auf deutsch Make it crash! | | News | The Crew


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Lol na gut dann merken wir uns fürs nächste Mal das man CEST nich umrechnen brauch ^^


----------



## Ion (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bobi schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für eine Leitung?


 25k
Eigentlich schnell genug, doch Uplay hält den ganzen Laden auf, wenn es lädt. Da schafft es die Leitung nicht mal mehr hier bei PCGH etwas anzuzeigen, daher kann ich nicht lange am Stück laden.
Ist auch nicht soo wichtig, ich werde mir das Spiel bei Release noch mal genauer anschauen, bzw. wenn die Beta vielleicht eine Open Beta wird.


----------



## RavionHD (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Ion schrieb:


> 25k
> Eigentlich schnell genug, doch Uplay hält den ganzen Laden auf, wenn es lädt. Da schafft es die Leitung nicht mal mehr hier bei PCGH etwas anzuzeigen, daher kann ich nicht lange am Stück laden.
> Ist auch nicht soo wichtig, ich werde mir das Spiel bei Release noch mal genauer anschauen, bzw. wenn die Beta vielleicht eine Open Beta wird.


 
Bis Samstag 14 Uhr geht es, die 2.5 GB müssten dann schnell gehen (auch bei mir wird sonst alles sehr langsam beim uPlay Download), dann kannst Du Dir ein kleines Bild machen, schon rein was die Fahrphysik und co. angeht.


----------



## Bert2007 (25. Juli 2014)

21uhr? Baaaam! ist ja der Hammer! Sollen sie gleich aus der Closed ne Open machen. Gern bis zum Release :p
Ich opfer mich als Tester


----------



## Galford (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

In der Nähe des Salt Lake Resort gibt es eine Skisprungschanze, die man runterfahren kann. Das gab es, glaube ich, doch auch in Crazy Taxi und Flatout, natürlich waren die da fiktiv. Ganz witzig.

Rennstrecken sind auch zu finden. Laguna Seca hat evtl. schon jemand hier angefahren, ist auch leicht zu finden. In Jackson gibt es eine Eisrennstrecken die auch etwas an Dirt 2 erinnert. 

 Nicht wirklich ein Spoiler, weil man sie auch so gut findet:


Spoiler



Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca, Sebring International Speedway, Long Island Speedrome, Golden Hills Racetrack, Little Eagle Speedrome, Ice Track in Jackson


----------



## Captn (26. Juli 2014)

Kann man irgendwo die komplette Liste der verfügbaren Autos einsehen? Auf der Homepage finde ich nämlich nichts Gescheites.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Weil es noch keine offizielle gibt.

http://forum.nfsplanet.de/showpost.php?p=401812&postcount=186


----------



## Captn (26. Juli 2014)

Schade, ich hätte gerne gewusst, ob man nen Supra oder nen alten 67 Shelby GT 500 fahren kann. Trotzdem danke für die Antwort.

Edit: Ah laut Link, gibt es wenigstens den GT 500


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Shelby is auch schon in der Beta. Hab nachher nochn Video mit den Wagen die man in Detroit kaufen kann.


----------



## Ramons01 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

So nun kommt meine Meinung:

Nochmals danke alm0st für den Key. 


Also ich finde das Game ist einfach genial. Die Grafik ist super und ich musste sie wegen meinem Laptop auf Mittel/Hoch einstellen und da sieht das Game schon gut aus, natürlich könnte es noch viel besser sein, aber für das was die leisten mit dem Game und der Welt ist es echt hammer.

Ich habe am Anfang nur so lange gespielt, bis ich selber frei fahren durfte und ab dem Moment bin ich nur durch die Gegend gefahren mit meinem Chevrolet Camaro SS 2010 (im Transformers-Look). Eine weile bin ich einfach nur irgendwelche Straßen gefahren. In Richtung Süd-Westen und in New Mexico bin ich dann einfach so durch den ganzen Wald, Felder und sogar durch diese komische Wüste. Nach einer halben Stunde im Gelände rumgurken mit meinem Streetcar, bin ich wieder auf die Straße und habe mir ein 4-Sterne Rennen mit den Bullen geliefert. 

Fahren ist super, wenn man sich erstmal dran gewöhnt hat wie das Auto auf der Straße liegt, dann kann man sicher ordentlich durch die Gegend brettern. Leider bin ich nur mit der Tastatur gefahren, aber wenn es dann Offiziel draußen ist habe ich das G27. 

Das einzige negative was ich anmerken muss ist, dass ich nach ner Zeit so komische Geräusche gehört habe und die kamen nicht vom Radio sondern es klang wie ein Sprach-Chat. Als ob ich jemandem anderen beim fahren zuhören musste (ihr kennt das sicher wenn ihr TS/Skype seid und jemand hat Boxen drinnen oder n schlechtes Mikro). Es kam und verschwand mit der Zeit wieder und ich fand in den Optionen nichts zum Deaktivieren, mein eigenes Mikro war es auch nicht da ich mein Headset auf hatte und das Mikro stumm gemacht habe.

Aber gut, außer diesem kleinen Punkt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiel. Ich kann den 11.11.2014 kaum erwarten.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Was mir negativ aufgefallen ist:


- Fahrverhalten zu schwammig

- Steuerung mit Gamepad zu unpräzise

- Falsche Achsen werden bei etlichen Wagen beim Burnout angetrieben

- Sehr unrealisische Flugeinlagen, Verhalten beim überfahren von Bordsteinen

- Gesamtlautstärke des Spiel viel zu leise, ausser im Startbildschirm dessen Sounds aka NFS Shift einfach nur nervig sind

- Kein Laustärkeregler für Motorensounds und Voice

- Antialiasing kostet noch zuviel Performance

- Zuviel Bewegung in der Cockpitansicht besonders bei langsamer Fahrt wo  der Blick zur Seite das fahren fast unmöglich. Kein Regler um dieses zu  verringern oder abzustellen

- Die Fahrzeuge scheinen bei Kollisionen nur 10kg zu wiegen da man bei  der kleinsten Berührung sofort abfliegt was enge Duelle fast unmöglich  macht

- Große Lags und warpen der anderen Wagen machen Tür an Tür fahren fast unmöglich

- Maus kann nicht deaktiviert werden bei Verwendung anderer Eingabegeräte

- Keine Möglichkeit der Session von Freunden die im Spiel sind  beizutreten bzw. online Freunde können nicht ins Spiel/Session  eingeladen werden

- "Wrong Way" Hinweis kann nicht deaktiviert werden (oder ich habs nich gefunden)

- Gesetzte Wegpunkte verschwinden oft und müssen neu gesetzt werden wenn man vom Kurs abweicht.


----------



## Captn (26. Juli 2014)

Und wie siehts so mit der Performance aus?


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich denke die meisten Punkte könnten in den nächsten 3 Monaten noch verbessert werden.

Schwammiges Fahrverhalten konnte ich jetzt nicht feststellen, ist vermutlich Geschmackssache.

@CaptainStuhlgang

Läuft selbst auf schwachen Mittelklasserechnern locker in @max und FullHD und 60fps.


----------



## Captn (26. Juli 2014)

Das hört sich auf jeden Fall gut an. Ich bin echt gespannt wie das Spiel am Ende ist.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

The Crew [HD+] - Closed Beta - Testdrive: Cars of the Detroit Car Dealer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nSjr-pKrRUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Das einzige negative was ich anmerken muss ist, dass ich nach ner Zeit so komische Geräusche gehört habe und die kamen nicht vom Radio sondern es klang wie ein Sprach-Chat. Als ob ich jemandem anderen beim fahren zuhören musste (ihr kennt das sicher wenn ihr TS/Skype seid und jemand hat Boxen drinnen oder n schlechtes Mikro). Es kam und verschwand mit der Zeit wieder und ich fand in den Optionen nichts zum Deaktivieren, mein eigenes Mikro war es auch nicht da ich mein Headset auf hatte und das Mikro stumm gemacht habe.



Es gibt eine Option die anderen Spieler stumm zu schalten. Problem bei mir war, dass ich hin und wieder nur zwischen 4x oder 5x "Action" auswählen konnte, und dann erst die Option zum Stummschalten angezeigt wurde. Zum Stummschalten öffnet man mit ESC das Menüfenster auf der rechten Seite (also das mit Optionen wie "Mobile Garage", "Mobile Tuner", "Headquarter" etc). Dann gleich die erste Möglichkeit auswählen (es hieß glaube ich "Crew"), dann öffnet sich die eigene Spielerkarte (ich würde es mal so nennen) und die der anderen Spieler. Aber eben bei der eigenen, wenn es richtig angezeigt wird, die anderen Spieler stumm schalten. Würde die Beta noch laufen, würde ich nochmals genau nachschauen, und es genauer erklären.

Ich hatte so einen Typen, bei dem ich sein ganzes Spiel mithören hätte können.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja dann hört man aber gar nix mehr. Da muss nen Laustärkeregler her für ingame Voice.


Btw:

The Crew im Lenkradtest:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2LqZXBrVk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## alm0st (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> So nun kommt meine Meinung:
> 
> Nochmals danke alm0st für den Key.
> 
> ...


 
Klingt nicht auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht, mal schauen was sie bis zum Release noch in Sachen Feintuning hinlegen


----------



## Bert2007 (27. Juli 2014)

Für eine Beta war es nicht schlecht, da kann manch fertiges Spiel nicht mithalten


----------



## ak1504 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nC0l9c2CvkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ramons01 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hoffe es startet bald eine neue Beta. Das wäre echt super.


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

Das Spiel könnte mal nach langer Zeit ein wirklich lohnenswertes Spiel für mich werden. Das einzige PC Rennspiel, welches ich noch spiele ist NFS PS, weil es fast alles bietet, was ich brauche. Den restlichen Müll kann ja keiner gebrauchen und Titel wie GT oder Forza sind wieder konsolenexklusiv . Für meinen Teil lässt sich die Spannung kaum zurückhalten. Hoffe das Spiel wird super .


----------



## Munin666 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es startet bald eine neue Beta. Das wäre echt super.


 
Das hoffe ich auch, ich hatte am Donnerstag den Beta Key bekommen und mich richtig gefreut, dann erstmal gedownloadet aber leider keine Zeit gehabt zu zocken, dass selbe am Freitag.
Als ich dann zocken wollte war die Beta schon zu Ende. =(


----------



## Galford (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Das einzige PC Rennspiel, welches ich noch spiele ist NFS PS, .



Sogar Shift und Shift 2 Unleashed liegen bei mir meilenweit vor Pro Street. Wenn es unbedingt Drag Racing sein muss, dass gibt es auch im DLC zu Shift 2 Unleashed. Und gerade weil die Meinungen auseinandergehen, ist mir diesen abfällige "Den restlichen Müll kann ja keiner gebrauchen" echt zuwider. 

Und was gibt es in The Crew was so sehr nach Pro Street aussieht? Alleine das Fahrverhalten und die offene Welt stehen im Gegensatz zu Pro Street.


 Edit:
 Schon im Original Most Wanted gab es Kühe. Starr und regungslos, standen diese an der Farm. Selbst dem Regen, der hin und wieder einsetzte, trotzten sie. Oder in andern Worten: die  Kühe hatten sie besser weggelassen.


----------



## Ramons01 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Alleine schon das einfach irgendwelche Tiere durch die Gegend rennen fasziniert mich schon. 

Da kann kein anderes Rennspiel mithalten, auch wenn die meisten Rennspiele die es momentan gibt nur auf Rennstrecken spielen.


----------



## Bert2007 (30. Juli 2014)

Open World ist eh das beste. Vor allem wenn man mit Kumpels zusammen heizen kann.


----------



## Captn (30. Juli 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Sogar Shift und Shift 2 Unleashed liegen bei mir meilenweit vor Pro Street. Wenn es unbedingt Drag Racing sein muss, dass gibt es auch im DLC zu Shift 2 Unleashed. Und gerade weil die Meinungen auseinandergehen, ist mir diesen abfällige "Den restlichen Müll kann ja keiner gebrauchen" echt zuwider.
> 
> Und was gibt es in The Crew was so sehr nach Pro Street aussieht? Alleine das Fahrverhalten und die offene Welt stehen im Gegensatz zu Pro Street.



Deine Kritik ist durchaus berechtigt. Aber lass mich dir erklären, wie ich das meine. 
Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen, dass ich Shift und Shift 2 komplett vergessen habe ( kamen ja auch nach PS und sind wirklich tolle Rennspiele). Mit Müll meinte ich die vergleblichen Versuche seitens EA meiner Meinung nach gute NfS Titel neu aufzulegen. Es ist für mich gerade deshalb Müll, weil man fast 3mal hintereinander nichts wirklich am Konzept verändert hat (Hot Pursuit, Most Wanted und das neue Rivals). Das Ergebnis fand ich nicht wirklich toll, da man nicht mehr wirklich viel am Wagen machen konnte, auch wenn die Spiele recht ansehnlich sind. Letztendlich fehlt mir da auch der Mehrspielwert. NfS PS trifft aber hingegen doch recht gut meinen Geschmack. Die Autos gefallen mir bzw. es gibt fast alle die ich fahren will und das Tuning an sich hat mir ein wenig Spaß gemacht, wenn auch begrenzt. Zumal die Strecken recht abwechslungsreich waren.
The Crew hingegen legt nochmal ne Schippe drauf bzw. punktet für mich mit vielen guten Aspekten: Eine riesige Open-World, Tiere (wie krass ist dass denn? ich kann's gar nicht fassen ), es soll viele Autos geben und die Grafik ist wirklich toll.
Ich freu mich jedenfalls riesig.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

NFS steht nunmal nicht für Tuning und Customization und das vergessen fast alle.


----------



## Captn (30. Juli 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> NFS steht nunmal nicht für Tuning und Customization und das vergessen fast alle.



Ja, das Problem ist, dass ich zu jung bin, um NfS Porsche zu kennen, was laut Bekannten das beste NfS sein soll.
Ich fing mit Underground an, was damals echt cool war und durch TFTF schön gepusht wurde.


----------



## MaxPa (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ja, das Problem ist, dass ich zu jung bin, um NfS Porsche zu kennen, was laut Bekannten das beste NfS sein soll.
> Ich fing mit Underground an, was damals echt cool war und durch TFTF schön gepusht wurde.


 
Underground (zumindest 2) war doch geil zum Tunen  Immer wenn dann Riders on the Storm lief, das war so episch ^^
Auch Most Wanted ging ja eig. noch, aber danach fand Ich wurde es einfach nur noch grausam  (Meine Meinung !!!)


----------



## Captn (30. Juli 2014)

MaxPa schrieb:


> Underground (zumindest 2) war doch geil zum Tunen  Immer wenn dann Riders on the Storm lief, das war so episch ^^
> Auch Most Wanted ging ja eig. noch, aber danach fand Ich wurde es einfach nur noch grausam  (Meine Meinung !!!)



Naja, dadurch, dass ich so spät in die NfS Serie eingestiegen bin, hab ich ganz andere Vorstellungen davon. Am Anfang von NfS war Tuning nicht so essentiell, wie es für viele heute ist.
Im großen und ganzen stimme ich deiner Meinung aber zu .


----------



## Galford (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Und jetzt bitte zurück zum eigentlichen Thema. Danke.


----------



## Captn (31. Juli 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Und jetzt bitte zurück zum eigentlichen Thema. Danke.



Aber selbstverständlich .

Lohnt es sich eigentlich die Limited Edition zu kaufen oder ist das Geldverschwendung?


----------



## Ramons01 (31. Juli 2014)

Auf Amazon kosten beide gleich viel, bzw. die Limited Edition glaub 5 Cent mehr.


----------



## Captn (31. Juli 2014)

Ich frag nur, weil da was von vorzeitigen Zugang zu dem und dem Auto steht. Das wäre dann nämlich für mich schwachsinnig, wäre der Preis höher


----------



## Ramons01 (1. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Die Frage ist, was heißt früherer Zugang? Heißt es, dass wir die Wagen Gratis in die Garage bekommen oder wie? 

Ich freue mich schon auf den Mini Cooper S. The Crew habe ich schon über Amazon vorbestellt, aber laut Amazon wird erst zwischen 13.11-15.11 geliefert. 

Hoffe es kommt trotzdem am 11.11. an.


----------



## Bert2007 (3. August 2014)

Ich sehe es schon kommen! Frühe Auslieferung und auch vor Release spielbar. Das gibt wieder ein Aufschrei....Ich muss auch sagen,das ich keine Ahnung hab wie ich die 3 Monate überbrücken werde bis zum Release!


----------



## egert217 (3. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Jaja... Hab das Spiel zwar vorbestellt, aber die Closed Beta ist mir eher vorgekommen wie ein aufgehübschtes Underground 2 mit größerer Map, trotzdem geiles Spiel!

@ Bert einfach Underground 2 spielen, macht mir noch immer Spaß, auch nach nahezu 10 Jahren


----------



## Bert2007 (3. August 2014)

egert217 schrieb:


> Jaja... Hab das Spiel zwar vorbestellt, aber die Closed Beta ist mir eher vorgekommen wie ein aufgehübschtes Underground 2 mit größerer Map, trotzdem geiles Spiel!
> 
> @ Bert einfach Underground 2 spielen, macht mir noch immer Spaß, auch nach nahezu 10 Jahren



Ich hab mir für n 10er Most wanted gekauft. Das spiele ich gerade mit m Kumpel.


----------



## kero81 (3. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Die Beta ging nur bis 25.Juli, richtig?! Wann ist Release, ist das schon bekannt?


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Am 11.11.
Kannst du hier nachlesen.
The Crew PC: Test, Tipps, Videos, News, Release Termin - PCGames.de


----------



## kero81 (3. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja, Dank dir.  Wie sind denn eure Eindrücke so bis jetzt?


----------



## Galford (3. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ja, Dank dir.  Wie sind denn eure Eindrücke so bis jetzt?



Einfach die letzten Seiten mal durchlesen. Ich denke da steht schon einiges.


Edit: Okay, okay, sind einige Seiten, aber im Prinzip kann man hier schon einiges nachlesen.

Fang vielleicht mal hier an:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...d-sportspiele/290239-crew-11.html#post6633125 1
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...d-sportspiele/290239-crew-12.html#post6633234 2
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...d-sportspiele/290239-crew-12.html#post6634049 3
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...d-sportspiele/290239-crew-14.html#post6635235 4
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...d-sportspiele/290239-crew-14.html#post6635292 5
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...d-sportspiele/290239-crew-17.html#post6638427 6
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...d-sportspiele/290239-crew-17.html#post6638592 7
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...d-sportspiele/290239-crew-20.html#post6639873 8
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...d-sportspiele/290239-crew-21.html#post6642022 9
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...d-sportspiele/290239-crew-22.html#post6642115 10
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...d-sportspiele/290239-crew-24.html#post6645889 11
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...d-sportspiele/290239-crew-24.html#post6646002 12


----------



## kero81 (3. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wow, danke für die Mühe und das verlinken!  
Ich hab da noch ne Frage. Ich fahre in Rennspielen auch sehr gerne alleine, ohne Verkehr oder Gegner gegen die Zeit. Gibt es auf der Map evtl. abgesperrte Rennstrecken oder kann man iwie wie in einer Art Editor sich eine Strecke aus der Map zusammenstellen und diese dann alleine fahren? Da die Map ja so verfi**t groß ist, wirds doch bestimmt tausende Möglichkeiten geben sich da ne tolle Strecke zusammenzubasteln. Gibts da iwelche Infos drüber?!


----------



## ak1504 (3. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

5 Rennstrecken solls geben.


----------



## kero81 (3. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ok, dann bin ich jetzt auch offiziell im "The Crew-Hype".


----------



## Ramons01 (3. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Mit den Rennstrecken ist es so: Du kannst direkt hinfahren an den Ort (z.B. Indianapolis) und ohne Umwege in die Rennstrecke reinfahren und deine Runden drehen. Indianapolis ist eine von 5 Rennstrecken im Spiel.


----------



## kero81 (4. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ah Ok, also kann es dann aucg gut sein das da andere leute gerade fahren? Dann wird doch eh nur gerempelt.


----------



## Bert2007 (4. August 2014)

Naja MMO halt


----------



## Ramons01 (4. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Nicht direkt. Es ist sicher nicht so viel los wie man denkt, weil wenn dir jeder einzelne PC Spieler in deiner Welt rumfährt wäre das ein wenig zu vie des guten. 

Außerdem soll es glaube ich eine Möglichkeit geben das du ungestört fahren kannst, ob du nur alles ausblenden kannst oder sogar die Mitspieler "deaktivieren" kannst weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## ak1504 (4. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Einfach das Netzwerkkabel entfernen und Solitär spielen. Das hat nur Singleplayer.


----------



## Captn (4. August 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Einfach das Netzwerkkabel entfernen und Solitär spielen. Das hat nur Singleplayer.



Ein sehr hilfreicher Tipp . Wird ja wohl nicht zu viel verlangt sein, dass man auch mal seine Ruhe hat, auch wenn mir das Online-Konzept recht gut gefällt.


----------



## Bert2007 (4. August 2014)

Die Rennen kannst du im Singleplayer spielen...also keine Angst...und an die anderen Leute gewöhnt man sich auch


----------



## Crush182 (4. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ah Ok, also kann es dann aucg gut sein das da andere leute gerade fahren? Dann wird doch eh nur gerempelt.


 
In den Beta-Videos, welche ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, gab es eig. keine Probleme mit Mitspielern.

Laut einem Entwicklervideo werden, meine ich, auch immer nur 8 Leute angezeigt, welche dir am nähesten sind 
(Das finde ich aber gerade nicht wieder :/ )

Außer deine "Crew Leute" die sind glaube ich immer da 
-Aber die will man ja eig auch haben 

In diesem Video wird auch gesagt, dass man die Missionen definitiv alleine spielen kann:
Closed Beta Walkthrough | The Crew [DE] - YouTube (ab min. 2:00)

...und btw: einen Z4 habe ich in nem Ubisoft Video auch schon gesehen


----------



## kero81 (4. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Einfach das Netzwerkkabel entfernen und Solitär spielen. Das hat nur Singleplayer.


 
Das solltest DU auch mal versuchen. ^^


----------



## Ramons01 (5. August 2014)

Es ist irgendwie dämlich jetzt schon darüber zu reden, weil das Spiel noch nicht erschienen ist.

Aber die Beta hat so Spaß gemacht, wenn die ein DLC mit einer Detailierte Hawaii oder Mexico Map bringen würden...ich würde es gleich kaufen. 

Vor allem Hawaii wäre sehr cool zum Fahren mit den Städten und Hügeln und Highways( ich schaue glaub ich zu viel Hawaii Five-O ).


----------



## Erwin97 (5. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hoffe für uns alle, dass der ganz Hype um The Crew gerechtfertigt wird von Ubisoft.


----------



## Bert2007 (5. August 2014)

Ja oder Kanada *-*
Ich hoffe die packen ordentlich Fahrzeuge rein.


----------



## Erwin97 (5. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich will Ferraris!


----------



## Bert2007 (5. August 2014)

Ich will Porsche


----------



## Captn (5. August 2014)

Ich will ordentlich viele Japaner. Von Supras über Skylines bis EVOs. Alles was halt ordentlich Dampf macht.


----------



## Bert2007 (5. August 2014)

Ja oder was man halt so zum PS-Monster machen kann


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. August 2014)

Ich will ein Bugatti . 

Das Spiel sieht echt  aus. Hoffen wird es wird nicht so eine Enttäuschung wie W_D (obwohl W_D natürlich kein schlechtes Spiel ist).


----------



## Galford (5. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Porsche wird es (wohl) nicht geben. Aber RUF. Das der Ferrari La Ferrari im Spiel ist, sieht man schon an den Wallpapern zum Spiel. Ich glaube ak1504 hat hier im Thread schon eine Liste mit den bisher bekannten Fahrzeugen verlinkt.

Edit:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...d-sportspiele/290239-crew-23.html#post6645204


----------



## KornDonat (6. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Und sonst einfach mal auf die Webseite schauen dort ist auch schon ein Teil der Fahrzeuge aufgelistet 

Ferrari official cars and tuning kits - The Crew


----------



## Ramons01 (6. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich weiß das ich niemals so viele Fahrzeuge fahren werden außer meinen Lieblingskarossen und vielleicht hin und wieder ein paar andere, aber es wäre sicher gut für das Spiel wenn es eine bestimmte Vielfalt an Marken und Autos gibt.


----------



## Bert2007 (6. August 2014)

Schade das Porsche nicht dabei ist, naja Ruf ist auch gut....ist doch gut es es so viele sind, dann hat jeder was nach seinem Geschmack


----------



## Erwin97 (6. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich bin schon gespannt wie viele Autos am Ende den Weg ins Spiel finden.

1 RUF und 1 Ferrari ist mir ein bisschen zu wenig.


----------



## KornDonat (6. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> Schade das Porsche nicht dabei ist, naja Ruf ist auch gut....ist doch gut es es so viele sind, dann hat jeder was nach seinem Geschmack


 
Du wirst leider in keinem Spiel außer in Nfs, Porsche finden. Liegt daran das Ea die komplette Porsche Lizenz für sich ergattert hat


----------



## Bert2007 (6. August 2014)

Ja leider....


----------



## Galford (6. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



KornDonat schrieb:


> Du wirst leider in keinem Spiel außer in Nfs, Porsche finden. Liegt daran das Ea die komplette Porsche Lizenz für sich ergattert hat


 
 Im Prinzip richtig, aber die ganz Großen wie Microsoft schaffen es tatsächlich hin und wieder Deals mit EA auszuhandeln, immerhin erschien für Forza Motorsport 4 ein Porsche DLC.
Forza Motorsport - Porsche Has Arrived

 Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass auch Ferrari sehr lange, ein ähnliches Spiel getrieben hat. Über Jahre hinweg gab es keine Ferraries mehr in NFS Spielen, und auch andere Rennspiele taten sich mit der Lizensierung schwer.

 Für NFS Shift 1 gab es einen Ferrari DLC, ABER offiziell nur exklusiv für die Xbox360 Version. Da werden EA, MS und Ferrari auch einen Deal ausgearbeitet haben. Ob jetzt Sony zu stur oder einfach nicht bereit war, auch einen Deal zu machen oder ob MS das verhindert hat, mag nur Spekulation sein. Höchst inoffiziell gab es den DLC, dank talentierter Modder, auch für die PC Version. Rein theoretisch hätte EA das unterbinden können, aber entweder hat es sie nicht gestört oder sie wissen es einfach nicht.


----------



## Bert2007 (6. August 2014)

Ich habe mal gelesen das Porsche und Co extrem viel Geld verlangen und das EA Exklusivverträge mit den Herstellern hat. Ob das so ist, kein Plan, aber abwegig ist das nicht.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hoffe dass es auch Motorräder geben wird.


----------



## Captn (6. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass es auch Motorräder geben wird.



Wäre auf jedenfalls lustig. Fand ich in Midnight Club II ganz cool.


----------



## KornDonat (6. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> Im Prinzip richtig, aber die ganz Großen wie Microsoft schaffen es tatsächlich hin und wieder Deals mit EA auszuhandeln, immerhin erschien für Forza Motorsport 4 ein Porsche DLC.
> Forza Motorsport - Porsche Has Arrived
> 
> Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass auch Ferrari sehr lange, ein ähnliches Spiel getrieben hat. Über Jahre hinweg gab es keine Ferraries mehr in NFS Spielen, und auch andere Rennspiele taten sich mit der Lizensierung schwer.
> ...


 
Klar lässt sich EA sicherlich auf sowas ein, aber das werden die sich sicherlich auch ziemlich gut bezahlen lassen und da muss man dann halt Abwegen ob sich diese Mehrkosten rechnen  Mich persönlich interessiert es jetzt nicht ob RuF oder Porsche ist ja eh fast das selbe ^^ Und da ich Porsche eh nicht sonderlich mag stört es mich nicht


----------



## Ramons01 (6. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass es auch Motorräder geben wird.


 


CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Wäre auf jedenfalls lustig. Fand ich in Midnight Club II ganz cool.


 
Tut mir leid Jungs, da muss ich euch enttäuschen:



> *Wird es auch möglich sein, Motorräder zu fahren? Falls ja, nur Motorcross-Räder oder auch Street-Bikes? *
> 
> Nichts dergleichen ist bisher geplant. Wir konzentrieren all unsere  Energie darauf, ein hochqualitatives (Auto-) Rennspiel zu Release  anzubieten.



Hier könnt ihr nachlesen: THE CREW Q&A - Eure Fragen beantwortet! [Teil 1] | Forums


----------



## Galford (6. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



KornDonat schrieb:


> Klar lässt sich EA sicherlich auf sowas ein, aber das werden die sich sicherlich auch ziemlich gut bezahlen lassen und da muss man dann halt Abwegen ob sich diese Mehrkosten rechnen


 
Forza ist für Microsoft u.a. auch ein Prestigeprojekt. Da wird geklotzt, nicht gekleckert.



> We’re spending well over the sticker price of these cars to build them in the game, with all the detail it takes to hit the next-gen bar


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Jungs, da muss ich euch enttäuschen:
> 
> Hier könnt ihr nachlesen: THE CREW Q&A - Eure Fragen beantwortet! [Teil 1] | Forums


 
Das schreiben die doch nur deswegen hin damit sie später die Bikes für richtig teures DLC anbieten können.


----------



## Bert2007 (6. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das schreiben die doch nur deswegen hin damit sie später die Bikes für richtig teures DLC anbieten können.



Du Fuchs


----------



## Ramons01 (6. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das schreiben die doch nur deswegen hin damit sie später die Bikes für richtig teures DLC anbieten können.


 
Ich hätte im Grunde genommen nichts dagegen, aber ich glaube es bleibt bei einem Autorennspiel mit Autos ohne Motorräder. 

Aber vielleicht gibt es von U-buy-Soft wirklich ein Upgrade zu kaufen, das wäre schon was....


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ich hätte im Grunde genommen nichts dagegen, aber ich glaube es bleibt bei einem Autorennspiel mit Autos ohne Motorräder.


 
Das ist ja das geringste Problem.
Wenn du mit dem Bike unterwegs bist kannst du eben nur bei Bike Rennen mitmachen.


----------



## Crush182 (6. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Fehlende Motorräder fände ich jetzt garnicht so schlim 

Denn vorallem dieser Satz aus dem erwähnten Link klingt interessant:


> ...die größte Vielfalt an Fahrzeugen bieten wird, die man je in einem Rennspiel gesehen hat, so dass jeder Spieler einen Wagen nach seinem Geschmack finden und entsprechend seiner nächsten Herausforderung wählen kann.


 (THE CREW Q&A - Eure Fragen beantwortet! [Teil 1] | Forums!)

Und hoffentlich fährt nachher nicht jeder mit dem gleichen Auto rum, nur weils "das Beste" ist... das wär auch blöd.


----------



## Galford (6. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Rein theoretisch ist vieles möglich. Zunächst handelt es sich um ein Vollpreisspiel, was zumindest für eine bestimmten Zeitraum sorgt, in dem das Spiel Unterstützung findet. Irgendwann wird die Rentabilität der Mikrotransaktionen für Ubisoft wichtiger, und so lange diese sich für Ubisoft lohnen, wird das Spiel auch weiterhin unterstützt. Bezahl-DLC sind bestimmt schon angedacht, aber auch kostenlose DLC sind auf mehrere Weisen sinnvoll. Schlussendlich werden Ungeduldige auch Geld ausgeben, um schneller an ein Auto zu kommen bzw. um dieses zu tunen, auch wenn das Auto ursprünglich Teil eines gratis DLCs ist.

Sollte nicht gerade irgendwo bei Ubisoft noch ein neues Driver geheim in Entwicklung sein, braucht The Crew auch keine interne Konkurrenz zu fürchten, und The Crew 2 wird bestimmt noch einige Zeit entfernt sein. Ich denke nicht das The Crew so eingeschätzt wird, dass man ähnlich Assassin's Creed jetzt jährlich ein neues Spiel bringen muss, obwohl bei Ubisoft teils 1000 Leute an der Entwicklung eines Spiels beteiligt sind.

Motorräder sind sicher eine Option, aber eben nicht kurzfristig. Vielleicht sogar Flugzeuge - die Map wäre groß genug.

Ich sehe für The Crew also eine lange Lebenszeit voraus, und dem entsprechend viele DLC. Es sei denn es würde im November ganz schwer floppen, was ich zwar nicht glaube, aber mit Forza Horizon 2 (Xbox One), Driveclub (PS4) und Project Cars gibt es durchaus Konkurrenz. Ich hätte sicherlich nicht die Zeit, 3-4 Rennspiele intensiv zu spielen (gibt auch noch andere gute Genres). Aber ich habe eh keine PS4 oder eine XboxOne, und dieses Jahr gibt es kein NFS, pCars ist zwar gekauft, aber Shift 1 und 2 haben mir mehr Spaß gemacht. Für mich gibt es praktisch nur The Crew in diesem Jahr.

 Selbst NFS World hatte vor kurzem das 4 Jährige. Gut, da gibt es keine Inhaltsupdates mehr, aber bei der mangelnden Qualität von World, ist es zwar nicht arg überraschend ober doch anzuerkennen, dass die Server nicht schon abgeschaltet sind. Und ja, ich weiß es gibt Fans von World (Brennmeister, wo bist du wenn man dich ein einziges Mal braucht?), die das anders sehen. Aber der Crew spielt in einer ganz anderen Liga.


----------



## ak1504 (6. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

*The Crew: Ubisoft plant kostenlose Erweiterungen für seinen neuen Racer*





The Crew - Ubisoft plant kostenlose Erweiterungen fr seinen neuen Racer - News auf PlayNation.de


----------



## Galford (6. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Bei Mass Effect 3 gab es auch kostenlose Multiplayer DLCs. Die haben sich bestimmt alleine durch die Mikrotransaktion re-finanziert. Ich meinte ja auch, dass es kostenlose DLC geben würde, oder ist das anders rübergekommen? Aber selbst Gratis DLC bleiben *in*direkt nicht für den einzelnen komplett gratis, sollte man sich dazu entschließen, schneller an bestimmte Inhalte eines gratis DLCs kommen zu wollen. Hätte das Spiel keine Mikrotransaktionen, wären Gratis-DLC wahrscheinlich eher weniger im Sinne von Ubisoft. Schön und gut, aber man darf Ubisoft auch realistisch beurteilen. Gratis DLC sind willkommen, aber ohne Hintergedanken macht Ubisoft das nicht, wobei das auch niemanden stören muss, der sich eh Mikrotransaktionen verweigert. Ich plane jedenfalls nicht, mehr als das Spiel selbst zu kaufen. 

 Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass die ganz großen DLCs Geld kosten (falls es je z.B. Mexiko gibt), immerhin ist auch das Spiel selbst nicht F2P. Abwarten.


----------



## kero81 (6. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ach, ihr hofft auf umfangreiche, tolle Updates und malt euch schon aus was alles "möglich" (Flugzeuge) wäre?! Hehe, kommt mal auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück. Wir leben im Jahr 2014... Schaut euch doch nur mal Rockstars GTA V an. Da gibt jetzt auch nicht so die heftigen DLC´s. Von den angeküdigten Bankräuben gibts auch noch keine Spur. Malt euch lieber nicht aus was alles "möglich" wäre, das wird eh NIE kommen. Leider...


----------



## Bert2007 (6. August 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ach, ihr hofft auf umfangreiche, tolle Updates und malt euch schon aus was alles "möglich" (Flugzeuge) wäre?! Hehe, kommt mal auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück. Wir leben im Jahr 2014... Schaut euch doch nur mal Rockstars GTA V an. Da gibt jetzt auch nicht so die heftigen DLC´s. Von den angeküdigten Bankräuben gibts auch noch keine Spur. Malt euch lieber nicht aus was alles "möglich" wäre, das wird eh NIE kommen. Leider...



Leider richtig!
Erstmal das Hauptspiel ordentlich umsetzen, damit der Spass auch da ist und dann sehen wir mal weiter


----------



## Ramons01 (6. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ach, ihr hofft auf umfangreiche, tolle Updates und malt euch schon aus was alles "möglich" (Flugzeuge) wäre?! Hehe, kommt mal auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück. Wir leben im Jahr 2014... Schaut euch doch nur mal Rockstars GTA V an. Da gibt jetzt auch nicht so die heftigen DLC´s. Von den angeküdigten Bankräuben gibts auch noch keine Spur. Malt euch lieber nicht aus was alles "möglich" wäre, das wird eh NIE kommen. Leider...


 
Man kann sich doch die Welt schön malen...immernoch besser als alles zu Tode zu hypen.

Ich freue mich einfach auf das Spiel und das was uns alle erwartet (was hoffentlich gut wird). Wenn Leute meinen sie müssen schneller Tuning betreiben oder bessere Wagen fahren ok, mir egal ich erfahre mir meinen Ford GT ohne Reales Geld...so ganz Old School eben und wenn ein gutes DLC rauskommt (z.B. Mexico oder Hawaii oder sonst was...Alaska?) dann schaue ich mir das an und kaufe es wenn ich Spaß am Spiel habe.

Ganz einfach ist das. Mein einziges Problem ist, dass niemand die Uhr vorstellen kann....bis um 11.11 dauert es noch so lange.


----------



## ak1504 (6. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Dem is nix hinzuzufügen.


----------



## KornDonat (7. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> Forza ist für Microsoft u.a. auch ein Prestigeprojekt. Da wird geklotzt, nicht gekleckert.


 
Forza ist aber auch eine bereits bestehende Marke die sehr Erfolgreich ist, das sieht bei The Crew ja ein wenig anders aus auch wenn mit Ubisoft natürlich ein sehr starker Publisher im Rücken steht. Damit will ich jetzt nicht sagen das The Crew ein Flop wird denn das sehe ich wie die meisten wohl auch anders  Ich denke aber trotzdem einfach mal das die sich auch denken warum unnötig Geld rauswerfen und mit EA verhandeln wenn man auch einfach RUF nehmen kann.


----------



## Bert2007 (7. August 2014)

Der Vorteil ist bei Ruf,dass die Wagen eigendlich schon getuned sind und auch abgehen wie sau.  The Crew hat ja auch eine Ausnahmestellung auf dem Markt, wenn es wirklich so MMO lastig wird. Die werden das Spiel noch so zurecht patchen. Hoffentlich nicht zu Tode! Das kann was richtig großes werden


----------



## ak1504 (7. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Nächste BETA Phase ab 25. August !!

https://twitter.com/UbisoftCanada/status/497472280247554048


----------



## Galford (7. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Nächste BETA Phase ab 25. August !!
> 
> https://twitter.com/UbisoftCanada/status/497472280247554048



 Hoffentlich ist man da automatisch dabei, wenn man in der letzten Beta war. Immerhin ist es immer noch eine Closed Beta.


----------



## RavionHD (8. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Das ist ja nett, aber da bin ich im Urlaub, von daher.

Wie lang wird diese sein, weiß das schon wer?


----------



## Ramons01 (8. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hoffe die Beta dauert länger wie Mo-Sa, weil die Woche darauf habe ich Urlaub.


----------



## Bert2007 (8. August 2014)

Haha nicht nur du


----------



## KornDonat (8. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Von Montag-Samstag würde mir reichen ist nämlich meine letzte Urlaubswoche


----------



## Bert2007 (8. August 2014)

2 Wochen oder mehr wäre mal gut. Ich hoffe ich kann mein Spielstand mitnehmen!


----------



## KornDonat (8. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wäre Klasse wenn ich dieses mal überhaupt zur Beta eingeladen werde


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Das stimmt. Ich habe bis heute keinen Key bekommen.


----------



## Bert2007 (8. August 2014)

Ist wohl wieder eine closed Beta! Wäre echt klasse wenn ihr auch spielen könntet.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Kann man sich denn neu registrieren oder gilt die neue Beta nur für Leute die schon bei der ersten dabei waren?


----------



## Bert2007 (8. August 2014)

Bis jetzt hab ich noch nichts gefunden ob man sich neu regestrieren kann. Die Konsoleros sollen wohl mit an der Beta teilnehmen. Müsst ihr mal in laufe der Zeit gucken, denke aber das die Teilnehmer der letzten Beta spielen können. Vllt auch die die sich regestriert haben aber nicht spielen konnten. Evtl wegen Serverstresstest.


----------



## ak1504 (8. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Only PC und alle die schon bei waren sind auch drin wieder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bert2007 (8. August 2014)

25.-29.8. Beta


----------



## ak1504 (8. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Grad per Mail gekommen >




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (8. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

_"*Hier findest du alles, das du über die zweite Phase wissen musst:

•Spieler die schon Zugang hatten oder ihren Key über Uplay PC eingelöst  haben während der ersten Closed-Beta, können auch an der zweiten  Closed-Beta teilnehmen.
•Alle Keys die zur ersten Closed-Beta verschickt wurden aber nicht  aktiviert wurden über Uplay PC, erhalten keinen Zugang zur zweiten  Closed-Beta.
•Alle Inhalte (XP, Level, Geld, Autoteile), die während der ersten  Closed-Beta erspielt wurden, sind nicht in der zweiten Closed-Beta  freigeschaltet.
•Es wird kein NDA für die zweite Closed-Beta geben.
•Die Closed-Beta pendent am Freitag den 29. August.

So wie bei der ersten Closed-Beta, werden Keys über mehrere Tage  verschickt. Deshalb kontrolliere regelmäßig deine Mailbox, falls du  nicht am ersten Tag einen Key erhalten hast! Und wenn du dich noch nicht  für einen Beta-Key registriert hast, solltest du es jetzt tun und nicht  länger warten!

Registriere dich unter www.thecrewgame.com/beta

Bedenke bitte, dass wir wegen der hohen Nachfrage der Beta-Keys, den  Zugang leider nicht für alle garantieren können, auch wenn du dich bei  uns registriert hast. Wir geben unser Bestes um alle unsere Fans mit  einem Key zu versorgen, also bleib gespannt!

#NeverDriveAlone"*_


----------



## Bert2007 (8. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

also haben die anderen auch noch ne chance. ich wäre hier für eine Crew. quasi die pcgh crew oder what ever


----------



## Jor-El (8. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Mit uplay lasse ich die Beta aus.
Die Jungs da kriegen es nicht gebacken, die Beta-Clients aus der Liste der eigenen Spiele zu löschen. 
Hab schon von Trials so ein überflüssigen Scheiß; andere habe zig Leichen aus anderen Betas, die über uplay liefen.
Die Vollversion steht aber trotzdem oben auf meiner Wunschliste, nach allem was ich hier so lese.


----------



## Iro540 (11. August 2014)

Hab mir da Spiel gestern vorbestellt. Die Limited Edition. Wollt unbedingt den Mini, den RAM srt und den Mustang haben .
Ich kanns nicht mehr erwarten. So wie es ist ists wohl ein Spiel ganz nach meinem Geschmack.  Schön Autos tunen, riesige SpielWelt und einigermaßen vernünftiges handling.


----------



## ak1504 (11. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bert2007 (11. August 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=760619"/>



Das könnten bald meine stats sein :p


----------



## ak1504 (12. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Deutsche The Crew Community Seite

The Crew - Deutsche Community | Die größte deutsche The Crew Community


----------



## Ramons01 (13. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Kurze Frage eines unwissenden, der gerade nicht auf offizielen Foren/Seiten nachschlagen kann:

Was sind diese Golden Plate Codes?

Auf der Seite die ak1504 gespostet hat findet sich das hier:



> Na, habt ihr schon die Golden Plates Codes eingelöst?
> Wenn nicht solltet ihr das tun
> Hier sind sie:
> 1) 7M2F4E7K : Dodge Viper SRT-10
> ...


Kann die jeder einlösen und wenn ja woher kommen die? Sind das Ingame Sachen die man gefunden hat oder einfach Codes die man  auf offizielem Wege bekannt gegeben hat?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## ak1504 (13. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Steht doch auf der Seite:

"Finde goldene Nummernschilder verteilt in The Crew Trailern, Werbung und  Online-Nachrichten, um exklusive In-Game-Belohnungen freizuschalten."


----------



## Ramons01 (13. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Danke dir. 

Mir ist es leider nicht möglich diverse Seiten anzusurfen, weil allgemeine Inhaltsfilter dies verhindern (Komisch ist das der Filter eine Seite sperrt und dann eine andere Seite mit dem selben Kontent offen lässt... ). 

Aber gut, jetzt bin ich schlauer.


----------



## Galford (13. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Kleine Überraschung, und mehr oder weniger nur zur Info: The Crew erscheint für nun auch für Xbox360, aber nicht für die PS3.

Ambitious Racing Game The Crew Announced for Xbox 360, But Not PS3 - GameSpot



Neuer Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RcHxYyVQyzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (13. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Registrierung für die Konsolen Beta Ende September auf PS4 und One > The Crew Beta - Jetzt registrieren!


----------



## Ramons01 (13. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Einer hat mal alle Autos die an bis jetzt gesehen hat rausgeschrieben im The Crew Forum:



> Full car list with traffic and few doubtful cars from beta client files:
> 
> Generic
> 1. Hot Rod
> ...


Sieht schon mal besser aus als die Offiziele Crew Seite.


----------



## Bert2007 (13. August 2014)

*_* Klasse <3


----------



## ak1504 (13. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wow schicke Liste...


----------



## ak1504 (13. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush182 (17. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich bin ja auch schon länger am überlegen ob ich`s mir vorbestellen soll oder nicht.
Aber da die alg. Qualität von Spielen ja teilweise stark nachgelassen hat traue ich mich noch nicht so ganz 

Nicht dass das nachher ein großer 50€ Reinfall wird...
Aufjedenfall machen die Videos und Bilder Lust auf das Spiel 

Off Topic: Laut einem Ubi-Foren Mod (am 08.08.14) soll es irgendwann/bald möglich sein
seinen Uplay Namen zu ändern  (Post Nr. 275 und 280)


> but we do realise the value in a name change system, and we do understand that many of our customers want to see one implemented. The upcoming name change system is being developed, tested, iterated, updated etc.





> Once the new name change system is introduced you will be able to have more control over this aspect of your account ........ This feature has been a long time coming, but it is a system we want to have in place in the near future.



Mich würde es freuen... denn ich hab nicht nachgedacht und hätte eine andere Alternative zu meinem Namen nehmen sollen 
[Uplay_Account] Why can't I change my username? | Forums - Page 28


----------



## ak1504 (17. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Die sollen mal lieber dafür sorgen das man Freunde aus der liste wie in Steam einladen kann zum MP und Sprachchat einführen. Das wären wichtige Punkte.


----------



## Bert2007 (18. August 2014)

Sprachchat ist für mich unwichtig da ich ts nutze. Mit den Freunden einladen denke ich das es noch kommt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hab eine Email bekommen das ich für die nächste BETA in der Warteschlange bin. Heißt das dass ich jetzt wahrscheinlicher einen Key bekomme?


----------



## Bert2007 (18. August 2014)

Sieht danach aus. Nur die Frage wie lang die Schlange ist und wieviele keys es gibt


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Email bekommen das ich für die nächste BETA in der Warteschlange bin. Heißt das dass ich jetzt wahrscheinlicher einen Key bekomme?


 
Ubi verschickt echt Mail? 
Ich habe noch keine bekommen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja hab die bekommen aber schon etwas länger her.  13.08 hab ich sie bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie hoch sind die Chancen auf einen Key?
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mich bei Uplay zu registrieren und dann nur mit geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit einen zu bekommen. :/


----------



## Bert2007 (19. August 2014)

Das kann dir keiner sagen ich denke mal das erst die aus der 1. Beta bedient werden....


----------



## ak1504 (19. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Möglich, aber da die Auswahl random sein soll eher nicht...


----------



## ak1504 (21. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

THE CREW | The World`s Greatest Playground Trailer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7rpoaAOk1R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bert2007 (21. August 2014)

Bin gerade wieder so on fire *_*


----------



## ak1504 (22. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Auf der Britischen The Crew Seite wurden jetzt einige Tipps für die 2. Beta gegeben (Übersetzt vonThaddeus201)

The Crew Tipps

Die zweite Closed Beta für den PC wird am Montag,den 25. August um 12 Uhr Mittags starten,(CEST=Deutsche Zeit) und wir möchten erneut sicherstellen das ihr das beste Erlebnis aller Zeiten bekommt.

In unserer letzten Closed Beta haben wir sämtliche Anfragen für viele Spielfeatures bekommen,und während einige noch geprüft werden,können andere schon im Spiel gefunden werden.

Heute möchten wir euch einige Tipps teilen um sicherzustellen das ihr sie nicht verpasst.

Bevor es losgeht,hier ist eine Erinnerung der Steuerung der Tastatur und des Gamepads >

*Hier gehts zur vollständigen Tips Liste auf deutsch:* http://goo.gl/33LQa3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (22. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Kann man The Crew nicht mit Lenkrad zocken?
Natürlich wird es auf den Controller optimiert sein, aber nur wenn es mit Lenkrad vernünftig spielbar ist, würde ich es mir holen...


----------



## ak1504 (23. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Kann man aber wozu bei nem Arcade Game wo es sich meist eh nich realistisch fährt. Ich probier aber auch mal falls diesmal Tasten frei belegbar sind in der Beta ansonsten PAD.


----------



## Flexsist (23. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich will in dem Game ein *G-Power M5 Hurricane RR* mit 800 PS sehen & fahren!!!! 

Und ein *Alpha Omega R35 GT-R* mit über 2000 PS.  

MfG


----------



## Bert2007 (23. August 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Kann man The Crew nicht mit Lenkrad zocken?
> Natürlich wird es auf den Controller optimiert sein, aber nur wenn es mit Lenkrad vernünftig spielbar ist, würde ich es mir holen...



Guck mal weiter vorn. Ich habe es mit dem Lenkrad getestet!


----------



## Crush182 (23. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Zum Lenkrad ist hier auch noch ein Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2LqZXBrVk8

Es spielt sich anscheinend recht gut


----------



## Bert2007 (23. August 2014)

Nicht nur recht gut


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ok, sieht ganz gut aus...Wenn mich AC jetzt nicht wieder gepack hätte, hätte ich vermutlich einen Beta Zugang angefordert...
Eventuell hole ich mir auch die Vollversion...mal sehen. 
In dem Video ist mir aber schonmal aufgefallen, dass Laguna Seca alles andere als realitätsnah erstellt wurde. xD
Häufig sind die Geraden zu kurz und vor allem sind einige Kurven zu breit...auch die restliche Atmosphäre stimmt nicht, da erkennt man die Strecke kaum wieder ().
Fairerweise muss ich aber zugeben, dass es eine coole Idee der Entwickler ist, auch mal auf Rennstrecken fahren zu können.


----------



## Bert2007 (23. August 2014)

Naja die USA durchquert man sonst auch nicht in 45min


----------



## Captn (23. August 2014)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> Naja die USA durchquert man sonst auch nicht in 45min



Na, nur nicht mit dem Auto


----------



## Bert2007 (23. August 2014)

Wäre cool wenn wir alle in der Beta ne kleine Runde zsm fahren. Hoffe das jeder ein key bekommt. Werde denke ich nur auf Erkundungstour sein und mir alles genau angucken....die Rennen kenne ich ja schon und da man in der 2. Phase eh von vorn anfangen muss ?!


----------



## ak1504 (23. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wir wissen doch noch gar nich ob es Inhaltlich beim alten bleibt. Ich denke es wird neue Rennen und eventuell auch paar andere Fahrzeuge geben.


----------



## Crush182 (23. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also ich bin nicht dabei.
Ich habe mich in weiser Vorraussicht garnicht angemeldet 

Wir schreiben in den nächsten 2 Wochen ne Menge Klausuren... und da will ich nicht dass das Spiel ungenutzt auf der Platte liegt,
oder ich mich nachher doch noch dazu hingerissen fühle es zu spielen -obwohl ich lernen müsste


----------



## Bert2007 (23. August 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch noch gar nich ob es Inhaltlich beim alten bleibt. Ich denke es wird neue Rennen und eventuell auch paar andere Fahrzeuge geben.



Da ich leider noch arbeiten muss werde ich in der kurzen Zeit nicht viel Zeit haben um alles anzugucken. Vor allem da ich Überstunden machen muss


----------



## Galford (23. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich werde es wohl auch kaum oder gar nicht spielen können. Grafikkarte ist kaputt und keine Garantie mehr, deshalb hab ich im Moment ne alte GTX285 eingebaut. Neue Grafikkarte für meinen jetzigen Rechner lohnt nicht wirklich. Ich glaube, ich warte bis die neuen 800GTX Karten auf den Markt kommen, und sehe dann weiter.


----------



## ak1504 (24. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Morgen ab 12 Uhr gehts weiter 



Patch is schon draussen und Changelog übersetzt von Thaddeus201

Alles über The Crew [Wird aktualisiert wenn möglich] | Forums - Seite 14



*Download-Server wieder online/Update installierbar*

    Seit wenigen Minuten ist der Download wieder möglich und man kann den 360 MB großen Patch aufspielen.

    Es sind in den Spiel-Dateien unter dem Pfad Ubisoft>Ubisoft Game Launcher>games>The Crew (Beta)>Support>Readme-Dateien vorhanden.Dort muss man irgendeine öffnen und die Patch-Notes tauchen auf.(In meinem Fall Readme_GER.rtf)

    Dort sieht man auch Veränderungen der Systemanforderungen.Dazu gleich mehr.Zuerst die Patch Notes von mir übersetzt:

* Fehlerbehebungen*

    •Problem behoben,wenn Missionen aufgrund Niedriger FPS nicht abgeschlossen werden konnten.
    •Problem behoben,wenn Missionen aufgrund von mehreren angeschlossenen Geräten nicht abgeschlossen werden konnten,da die Steuerung dadurch beeinflusst wurde.
    •Fehler einer Warteschlange beim Laden des Spiels behoben,wenn zu viele Spieler auf einmal in das Spiel gehen.
    •Session System verbessert.
    •Problem behoben,wenn man keinen einzigen Spieler um sich herum sehen konnte.
    •Problem behoben,wenn "Neues Spiel" nicht im Spielmenü vorhanden war.
    •Verschiedene Rendering-Fehler behoben.
    •Grafischen Fehler wenn SLI aktiviert ist,behoben.
    •Grafischen Fehler welcher auf bestimmten Grafikkarten aufgetreten ist.
    •Problem bei der Kantenglättung des Navigationsbands behoben.
    •Automatische Erkennung der Grafik-Einstellungen repariert.
    •Problem behoben,wenn die Stimmen automatisch wieder aktiviert wurden wenn man in eine PvP Lobby übergegangen ist auch wenn es vorher ausgeschaltet war.
    •Problem behoben,wenn ALT+F4 das Spiel nicht geschlossen hat.
    •Problem bei den Kupplungseinstellungen der Tastenbelegung auf generischen Geräten behoben. (?)
    •Fehler behoben,wenn einige Fahrzeuge im ersten Brocken/Klotz/Metallsound (chunk???Bitte korrigiert mich wenn falsch),für Skill Geister und auch für einige Teile.
    •Cursor-Problem beim öffnen der Karte behoben.
    •Cockpit-Kamera beim Kontrollieren mit der Maus behoben.

    Ändeurngen

    •Voice Chat Qualität verbessert.
    •Voice Chat ist jetzt standardmäßig ausgeschaltet.
    •Option zum Stumm schalten von Spieler Stimmen im Audio Menü hinzugefügt.
    •Den sich wiederholenden Sound im Intro Ladebildschirm verändert.
    •Verschiedene Skills angezogen. (Schwierigkeit)
    •CGI Trailer im Ladebildschirm entfernt. (???Bitte korrigieren wenn falsch)
    •NDA entfernt. (Richtlinie fürs Posten von jeglichen Informationen des Spiels)


----------



## Ramons01 (24. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Yay, der Voice Chat ist jetzt automatisch ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Soulzerker (24. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Bin gespannt auf die nächsten Rennspiele.


----------



## Galford (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Bei Gamestar gibt es 4500 Keys zur Beta zu gewinnen (falls jemand hier noch einen Key braucht):
http://www.gamestar.de/keyverlosungen/the_crew,82.html 

 Edit: Manche sagen, man bekomme keine Benachrichtigung. Manche meinen, es sei nur für Gamestar Plus Kunden, andere sagen es sei nicht so. Versucht es einfach selber, wenn ihr Interesse habt.


----------



## ak1504 (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Die Keys sind für Gamestar+ Abonneten. Wie auf deren Seite steht gibts da sowas ziemlich oft aber wie immer nur ne Verlosung.


----------



## ak1504 (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Beta Keys >>> The Crew: Heute Start der PC-Beta - Wir verlosen 4.500 Keys

Schnell zugreifen Leute !!


----------



## SirBullyyy (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Beta Keys >>> The Crew: Heute Start der PC-Beta - Wir verlosen 4.500 Keys
> 
> Schnell zugreifen Leute !!



Vielen Dank, hab einen erhalten =D


----------



## Bert2007 (25. August 2014)

Da ich leider ne Spätschicht hab wir die Nacht wohl lang werden. Klasse wenn man los muss und die Beta fängt an :/


----------



## Iro540 (25. August 2014)

Ich hab mal ne frage: hab mir das Spiel vorbestellt und somit Zugang zur beta. 
Nur bin ich aktuell im Urlaub und habe keinen leistungsfähigen PC da. 
Meine Frage nun: ist der beta key an dem des final spiels gebunden? Also wenn ich den beta key hergebe funktioniert dann noch das final Spiel?


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Beta Keys >>> The Crew: Heute Start der PC-Beta - Wir verlosen 4.500 Keys
> 
> Schnell zugreifen Leute !!


 

Perfekt. Ich war zwar angemeldet hab auch ne Mail bekommen das ich in der Auswahl bin, aber kein Key erhalten. Dank dir hab ich nun doch ein. 
Recht herzlichen Dank!!! 

MfG


----------



## Ramons01 (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Funktionieren die Keys?


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Jop, bei mir lädts grad runter. in 25 min. Minuten kann ich zocken, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. 

MfG


----------



## Ramons01 (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ok danke für die Bestätigung.

Habe den Link nem Freund geschickt und der hat sich auch nen Key geholt.


----------



## Bert2007 (25. August 2014)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne frage: hab mir das Spiel vorbestellt und somit Zugang zur beta.
> Nur bin ich aktuell im Urlaub und habe keinen leistungsfähigen PC da.
> Meine Frage nun: ist der beta key an dem des final spiels gebunden? Also wenn ich den beta key hergebe funktioniert dann noch das final Spiel?



Eingendlich nicht oder hast du ein Beta und ein Releasekey?


----------



## Iro540 (25. August 2014)

Da steht halt "Produktbezeichnung: the crew beta (free).


----------



## Bert2007 (25. August 2014)

Denn würde ich den key nicht abgeben


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Etwas Off Topic:

Jetzt spinnt die HDD rum wo das drauf geladen wird. Schaltet sich immer ab. :S Gibt immer aussetzer. S.M.A.R.T zeigt keine Fehler an.

Ist das schlimm eine Sata 2 HDD an einem Sata 3 port? :S

MfG


----------



## loser321 (25. August 2014)

Mein Speedlink Gamepad wir nicht erkannt, jemand eine Idee?

In anderen Games funktioniert es einwandfrei.


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Es gibt so ein Xbox Controller emulator, der macht aus deinem Controller dann ein Xbox controller. aber ich kann dir grad nicht sagen wie der hieß. 
Google einfach mal, ich hab dafür grad leider keine Zeit. Ich hab eine Graka im Ofen. 

MfG


----------



## loser321 (25. August 2014)

Danke werde ich mir ansehen. Sonst halt mit dem G27.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hab gerade meinen Key bekommen  Kann man schon heute loszocken? in 30 Min ist der Download fertig  und ich hätte schon lust auf das Spiel.


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich glaub schon, bis Fr.  Man kann sogar schon ab ca. 20% download spielen. Bei mir kam allerdings die meldung _The Crew (Beta) funktioniert nicht mehr_. Deswegen warte ich nun bis er fertig. Dauert doch länger als die 25 min. wie ich anfangs dachte (hat der mir was falsches angezeigt). noch ne stunde oder so muss ich mich gedulden. 

*EDIT:* 15592/15593 0 B/s 99%

Es tut sich nix mehr!?! Was da los??? Ein lausiges MB fehlt noch und der download ist stehen geblieben. 

Starten geht auch nicht. Erst kommt die Meldung _The Crew.exe funktioniert nicht mehr_.
Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:    TheCrew.exe
  Anwendungsversion:    0.0.0.0
  Anwendungszeitstempel:    53f74ab3
  Fehlermodulname:    TheCrew.exe
  Fehlermodulversion:    0.0.0.0
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:    53f74ab3
  Ausnahmecode:    c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset:    0003f506
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:    0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 2:    0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
  Zusatzinformation 3:    0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 4:    0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789



Dann folgt eine weitere Fehlermeldung:

_Die Anweisung in 0x000af506 verweist auf Speicher 0x64a06000.
Der Vorgang read konnte nicht im Speicher durchgeführt werden.

Klicken Sie auf "OK" um das Programm zu beenden._

*EDIT 2*: Nun ist der Download komplett nachdem ich Uplay neu gestartet hab, die beiden fehlermeldungen bleiben. 

*EDIT 3*: Hab mal die Spieledatein überprüfen lassen. _Wir haben einen menge Beschädigter Datein ausgemacht....
_
Ich hoffe nach der Reparaur gehts.

MfG


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also ich konnte so ab 20% Spielen ohne Probleme und neben bei Downloaden. Aber ich hab öfter hänger als ob sich der PC aufhängt besonders bei Missionen, das ist schon störend aber ist ja eben eine Beta


----------



## zerrocool88 (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also falls noch einer einen key übrig hat ich würde mich echt freuen ^^....


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

@ *zerrocool88*

Gibts hier The Crew: Heute Start der PC-Beta - Wir verlosen 4.500 Keys keine mehr???

MfG


----------



## zerrocool88 (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ne leider nicht mehr. Ich habe auch so schon ein bisschen gegooglet scheint leider alles weg zusein.


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hm, schade....hättest meinen haben können.

Zum Spiel:

Jetzt gehts, aber ganz ehrlich...ich bin schwer enttäuscht. Es war mir bewusst das es ein Arcade Racer ist und es ist mir auch bewusst das es noch eine Beta ist.
Aber mal ehrlich, was is das denn bitte für eine grottige Grafik??? Selbst mit Ultra sieht aus wie hingekotzt, das rechtfertig schon garnicht die 20 FPS die es dann nur noch hat. Da hab ich schon deutlich bessere und schönere Spiele gesehen, die nicht so nach Leistung lechzen, wie zb Driver San Francisco was deutlich schöner aussieht.

Also ich werd mir das nochmal ganz ganz stark überlegen müssen mir das Spiel zu kaufen, die Beta jedenfals hat mich schwer enttäuscht. Nach 10 Min hatte ich schon kein bock mehr auf den Mist und das obwohl ich seitdem ich den Trailer letztes Jahr schon gesehen habe mich sehr drauf gefreut hab. 

MfG


----------



## Ramons01 (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also ich weiß nicht was du für ein Spiel gespielt hast, aber die Grafik finde ich richtig hammer, wenn man bedenkt wie riesig die Map ist.


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Nö, ich finds grottig. Augenkrebs vorprogrammiert bei mir. Vieleicht bin ich auch zu verwöhnt. 

Ich für mein Teil tendiere jedenfals dazu das Spiel vorerst nicht zu kaufen. Da steck ich das Geld was ich mir dabei spare lieber in FC4 und hol mir die Kyrat Edition. 

MfG


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Naja Grafik ist wirklich nicht so krass, aber es ist ja noch eine Beta  Die Welt ist wirklich groß aber ich bezweifel das alles direkt in HQ geladen ist sondern eher denke ich das die weiten Objekte als .LOD Datei aktiv sind um nicht unnötig viel Speicher zu nehmen.


----------



## Crush182 (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habe bis jetzt ja nur Youtube-Videos gesehen und finde das Spiel eig. auch recht hübsch.
Es ist sicherlich nicht die super Grafik, aber das Spiel soll Spaß machen und keine Grafikdemo werden 

Ich habe vor kurzem z.B. wieder NFSU 1 angefangen und das ist ja bekantlich schon ein bisschen älter... und selbst da finde ich: es passt alles 

Aber genug davon 

...Kann schon jemand sagen, ob es neue Autos zum fahren gibt?


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also ich weiß nicht, ich habs jetzt nochmal gespielt. Aber mir ist nur noch mehr aufgefallen was mich vom kauf abhalten würde. ZB. das extrem schwammige und langsam Handling der Fahrzeuge. Gute ich hab erst zwei Fahrzeuge gefahren, aber ich glaube bei den anderen wirds nicht mehr viel besser werden. Die Lenkung reagiert erst sehr spät und träge, das stört mich ganz besonders, Arcade hin oder her, das hätte man besser umsetzten können. Btw, ich habs mit Xbox Controller gespielt. Man könnte zb ja noch eine Art non-Arcade Steuerung einbauen und dann  kann jeder selber entscheiden, wie realistisch sich Fahrzeuge Verhalten  sollen, aber das würde dann vermutlich wieder ungleichheiten im  Multiplayer und großes gemeker in diversen Foren bedeuten. Umso öfter ich es spiele umso weniger gefällt es mir. Daran kann auch die ach so große Map nix ändern. Und ich beweifel stark dass die Finale Version viel besser da stehen wird. Ich möchte hier das Spiel keines wegs schlecht reden, wer an dem Spiel sein spaß hat, bitte. Ich jedenfals hab mehr erwartet als das. Ich würde mir wünschen das die Finale Version deutlich besser ausfällt, den das Spielkonzept ansich ist ja eine sehr geile Idee, aber für mein befinden sehr schlecht umgesetzt bis jetzt. Aber für eine Beta läuft es ganz gut, dass ist das einzig positive dass ich bis jetzt ausmachen konnte. 

MfG


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hast du schon den 30FPS Lock rausgehauen? Mit 30 FPS konnte ich nicht gut fahren und ich benutze selber den Xbox360 Pad. Aber mit 60 ging es viel besser.


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wäre nett wenn du mir sagen könntest wie das geht. So intensiv hab ich mich damit nicht auseinander gesetzt. 
Also wenn den Lock in den Settings in Game meinst, der ist grau und lässt sich nicht ändern. 

MfG


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

The Crew 30FPS Lock

Schau dir das Video kurz an ^^ du musst eine Datei verändern mehr nicht. Hat mir geholfen das es endlich mit 60FPS läuft


----------



## ak1504 (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht was du für ein Spiel gespielt hast, aber die Grafik finde ich richtig hammer, wenn man bedenkt wie riesig die Map ist.



Und es ist seit 2008 in der Mache. Erstens deswegen nicht ganz auf der Höhe und 2. Open World da hats immer Abstriche und kann nicht wie pcars aussehen wo es nur winzige Rennstrecken hat.

Und ja die 60fps Option is in der Beta noch nich verfgügbar über das Menü.


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

So, leif etwas besser. Jedoch "zittert" nun das Fahrzeug auf der Strasse ein wenig, besonders in Kurven. Naja, bevor ich mir das kaufe werd ich erst nochmal eine Finale Demo testen. So wie es jetzt ist will ich es jedenfals nicht haben nicht.



ak1504 schrieb:


> Und es ist seit 2008 in der Mache. Erstens  deswegen nicht ganz auf der Höhe und 2. Open World da hats immer  Abstriche und kann nicht wie pcars aussehen wo es nur winzige  Rennstrecken hat.
> 
> Und ja die 60fps Option is in der Beta noch nich verfgügbar über das Menü.



Das rückt das ganze jetzt aber ehrlich gesagt nicht in ein bessers Licht, im gegenteil. Wenn man 6 jahre an einem spiel arbeitet dann erwarte ich nicht sowas. Aber naja, jedem das seine, mir das meiste. 

Die Macher von TDU und TDU 2 haben da ja auch mitgewirkt nech, hätten sie mal lieber ein TDU 3? oder 4? gemacht anstatt das. Aber gut, Atari is ja pleite, oder irgendwie sowas war da...

Hab grad mehrere treffer im Google für TDU 3. aber erschienen is das noch nicht oder??  oO

Ich bin verwirrt. 

MfG


----------



## ak1504 (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Du bist verwirrt sonst würdest du verstehen können das bei so einem riesen Projekt nich 3 mal von vorn begonnen wird und hinter der Technick Entwicklung herprogrammiert.

Wie gesagt für die Größe der Open World is das gebotene voll in Ordnung.


----------



## zerrocool88 (25. August 2014)

Also ich finde die Grafik zwar gut aber sie könnte ein bisschen besser sein. Ich hab die Auflösung aber auf 2160x weiß ich nicht mehr hahaxD und damit finde ich es eigebtlicz doch ganz gut. 


Ich habe mal eine andere frage und bitte steinigt mich nicht xD. 

Wie kann es sein das solch ein Spiel mit 30fps richtig gut läuft? Wenn ich bei BF 30 fps hätte wäre es für mich unspielbar xD. 


Danke nochmal für den Key


----------



## Galford (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Flexsist schrieb:


> wie zb Driver San Francisco was deutlich schöner aussieht.



Ich hatte Driver San Francisco erst vor ein paar Tagen mal wieder gespielt, und ich kann nur sagen: nie und nimmer, sieht das Spiel besser aus als The Crew. Und das sage ich als jemand der Driver San Francisco sehr schätzt, Assassin's Creed stock langweilig findet (das Gameplay) und auch sonst kein großes Interesse an Ubisoft-Spielen hegt.

Edit: Sprich, ich habe weder Grund Driver San Fran schlecht zu reden, noch irgendein anderes Ubisoft-Spiel zu hypen.


Und so viel ich weiß, sind die Leute von Ivory Tower schon nach TDU1 von Eden weg.


Edit: Hier drei Screenshots, die ich vor ewigen Zeiten, zu Driver San Fran auf PCGH hochgeladen hatte (leider nur in 1680x1050):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zerrocool88 (25. August 2014)

2880x1620 meine ich



Der FPS lock ist echt schlimm. Sobald man die fps auf 60 stellt zittert das auto ja nurnoch.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich, ich habe im Spiel Random hänger die mit einem "DRRRRRRRRR" hervorkommen und meist 1-2Sekunden anhalten oder manchmal etwas länger, das ist ziemlich störend und Nervend. Hat jemand vielleicht das selbe Problem?


----------



## Bert2007 (25. August 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Etwas Off Topic:
> 
> Jetzt spinnt die HDD rum wo das drauf geladen wird. Schaltet sich immer ab. :S Gibt immer aussetzer. S.M.A.R.T zeigt keine Fehler an.
> 
> ...



SATA 2 und 3 kann man mischen also kein Problem! Mal defrag gemacht?
Vlt hat die Platte einen weg? Macht die Geräusche?
Edit: muss man nun neu anfangen?


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt. Ich find die Grafik in Driver besser als die von The Crew. Und auch die tatsache das in Driver NUR reale Fahrzeuge rumfahren find ich gut. Und keine "Bauklötze". Zudem ist auch das Schadensmodell in The Crew sehr fragwürdig, ich hatte vorhin ein so demoliertes Auto, der Motorblock hätte im Innenraum sitzen müssen, aber das Auto fuhr und fuhr...naja, wie gesagt, wer trotzdem seine Freude hat, bitte. Ich hatte ein deutlich höheres Niveau was The Crew betrifft erwartet.  Vielleicht kommts ja noch, zu hoffen wäre es.

*EDIT:* Zugegeben The Crew mag mehr Umgebungszeugs haben als Driver, aber....manchmal ist weniger mehr. 

@ *Bert2007* hat sich erledigt. Hab sie umgesteckt. Der Zusatzcontroller von ASMedia scheint mist zu sein.

MfG


----------



## Galford (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wenn meine Grafikkarte jetzt nicht seit ca. 3 Tagen kaputt wäre, und ich mich nicht vorübergehen mit einer alten GTX 285 begnügen müsste, würde ich doch glatt Vergleichs-Screenshots zwischen dem San Francisco aus The Crew und dem aus Driver San Francisco machen. Ich war schon bei der ersten Beta dabei, habe das Spiel also schon mit maximalen Details gespielt. 

 Kein Ahnung wie Driver San Francisco besser aussehen soll als The Crew. Mal davon abgesehen, ist die Welt in Driver San Francisco wesentlich kleiner, als in The Crew. Vielleicht nicht San Francisco selbst, aber eben die ganze Spielwelt.


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wollte ich auch, aber ich muss hier niemandem was beweisen. Es kommt eben aufs eigene Befinden an und auf das was man erwartet. Und ich hab von The Crew eben mehr erwartet.
Ich versteh auch nicht warum da jetzt alle son Fass auf machen, nur weil EINER sagt er mag die Grafik nicht. Aber lustig zu sehen wie man hier manche locken kann. Da lassen sich bestimmt gut Spielchen mit diesen (ich nenne bewusst keine Namen) spielen. 

Nix für ungut. 

MfG


----------



## zerrocool88 (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich, ich habe im Spiel Random hänger die mit einem "DRRRRRRRRR" hervorkommen und meist 1-2Sekunden anhalten oder manchmal etwas länger, das ist ziemlich störend und Nervend. Hat jemand vielleicht das selbe Problem?


 

das wüsste ich auch gerne aber gute Beschreibung xD^^..


----------



## Galford (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hat hier jemand Lust Vergleichs-Screenshots zu machen? Als Belohnung gibt es Driver San Francisco, denn ich habe noch einen Code von der PC Games Heft-Vollversion, den man bei Uplay (nicht Steam) eingeben kann. Natürlich wurde das auf Vertrauensbasis ablaufen, denn die Screenshots sollten vergleichbar sein, und es brauchen ja nicht 10 Leute bei The Crew Screenshots zu machen, nur um dann kein Driver San Fran zu bekommen. 

Wer Interesse hat - PM an mich. Der erste der sich meldet bekommt den Key, und erklärt sich damit einverstanden das ich seinen Forenname hier angebe, so das die anderen sehen können, dass der Key bereits vergeben ist. Der Key müsste noch gültig sein, aber garantieren will ich es vorsichtshalber nicht.

Key ging an MezZo_Mix


----------



## Bert2007 (25. August 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Lust Vergleichs-Screenshots zu machen? Als Belohnung gibt es Driver San Francisco, denn ich habe noch einen Code von der PC Games Heft-Vollversion, den man bei Uplay (nicht Steam) eingeben kann. Natürlich wurde das auf Vertrauensbasis ablaufen, den die Screenshots sollten vergleichbar sein, und es brauchen ja nicht 10 Leute bei The Crew Screenshots zu machen, nur um dann kein Driver San Fran zu bekommen.
> 
> Wer Interesse hat - PM an mich. Der erste der sich meldet bekommt den Key, und erklärt sich damit einverstanden das ich seinen Forenname hier angebe, so das die anderen sehen können, dass der Key bereits vergeben ist. Der Key müsste noch gültig sein, aber garantieren will ich es vorsichtshalber nicht.



Wie meinst du das mit Vergleichshots? Ich mach auch gern welche ohne key wenn ich n bissl Zeit hab


----------



## Galford (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit Vergleichshots? Ich mach auch gern welche ohne key wenn ich n bissl Zeit hab



Vergleichs-Screeshots zwischen dem San Francisco (typische Sehenswürdigkeiten) aus Driver San Fran und dem aus The Crew. Wenn du es machen willst, und kein Driver San Francisco hast, schick ich dir den Code für Uplay.


----------



## Bert2007 (25. August 2014)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit Vergleichshots? Ich mach auch gern welche ohne key wenn ich n bissl Zeit hab



Ihr könnt mich auch adden in Uplay 
Bert2007_285...
Edit: Sry doppelpost...die app macht was sie will


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Was hab ich hier nur los gerissen.


----------



## Galford (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Was hab ich hier nur los gerissen.


 
 Sieh es positiv: jemand bekommt Driver San Franciso geschenkt.


----------



## Bert2007 (25. August 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Vergleichs-Screeshots zwischen dem San Francisco (typische Sehenswürdigkeiten) aus Driver San Fran und dem aus The Crew. Wenn du es machen willst, und kein Driver San Francisco hast, schick ich dir den Code für Uplay.



Achsoooo haha bin auch gerade darauf gekommen....wenn sich keiner meldet schreib mich mal die Woche an....Morgen ist die Zeit knapp


----------



## Galford (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> Achsoooo haha bin auch gerade darauf gekommen....wenn sich keiner meldet schreib mich mal die Woche an....Morgen ist die Zeit knapp



Das reicht auch noch zum Ende der Beta. Willst du den Key? (bevor ich hier alles zuspamme)


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> Sieh es positiv: jemand bekommt Driver San Franciso geschenkt.


 

Ja mach ich auch, ich hab mein Spaß und jemand bekommt Driver geschenkt.
Ich hab damit kein Problem, ich hab nur nicht damit gerechnet das meine kritik an The Crew hier gleich so eine Welle auszulöst. 
Ich finds amüsant. 

MfG


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Falls der Key noch da ist könnte ich ja dann vergleichs Bilder machen.  Könnte das alles sogar gleich noch machen selbst 20GB dauern bei mir maximal 30 Minuten


----------



## Galford (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Falls der Key noch da ist könnte ich ja dann vergleichs Bilder machen.  Könnte das alles sogar gleich noch machen selbst 20GB dauern bei mir maximal 30 Minuten



Also gut, da ich sonst keine Anfrage oder 100% Zusage erhalten habe, geht der Key an dich. PM kommt gleich. Du kannst dir aber Zeit lassen. Die Beta geht ja noch bis  Edit: Freitag. Danke an Flexsist für die Berichtigung.


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Die zweite Beta-Phase geht bis Freitag, dem 29. August 2014.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Key Funktioniert!  Ich werde mich dann mal ranmachen, und was tolles zaubern


----------



## Bert2007 (25. August 2014)

Schade das man von vorn anfangen muss :/
Was fahrt ihr so? Hab in der ersten Beta den 370 genommen und jetzt den SRT 8....


----------



## iPlutonium (26. August 2014)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> Schade das man von vorn anfangen muss :/
> Was fahrt ihr so? Hab in der ersten Beta den 370 genommen und jetzt den SRT 8....



Ich fahre den 370Z :3


----------



## ak1504 (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Mustang angefangen und jetzt den Focus RS der original FWD war und mit Street Kit auf 4WD is nun ^^

Die aktuelle Version läuft unter aller Kanone zeitweise. Hatte auch  schon paar Abstürze. Erste Beta lief wie geschnitte Brot lol.

Bonneville Salzsee mit fps im Keller wie man sieht aber kein Wunder wenn das Game rumspackt und die Graka bei 30% rumdümpelt lol.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bert2007 (26. August 2014)

Das hatte ich in der ersten Beta... Focus RS *.*


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Morgen nachmittag Poste ich dann vergleichsbilder von Driver und The Crew wie gewünscht ^^


----------



## Flexsist (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hab letzte Nacht nochmal rein geschnuppert, da ich ja auch *nicht* möchte das mir The Crew *nicht gefällt*, ich warte eben schon wie gesagt über ein Jahr drauf. Aber es hat sich an meiner bisherigen Meinung nix geändert. Mir ist leider nur noch mehr aufgefallen. ZB. Der Fahrzeugsound, der geht mal garnicht. Oder wie sich die Fahrzeuge im allgemeinen verhalten auf der Strasse, es sieht nicht aus als würden die Auto's auf der Strasse fahren, es sieht aus als würden sie über selbige gleiten. Erinnerte mich irgendwie an SRS.  Das Tuning in SRS gefiel mir übrigens sehr gut damals, da gabs sowas nicht mit Kits, da musste man Zündkerzen (man hatte mehrere Hersteller zur Auswahl und Modelle) usw alles einzelen Einbauen und man musste auch n bissel Plan davon haben, um das maximale aus dem Motor raus zu holen. Fand ich persönlich sehr geil. Aber ich schweife ab.
Ich mein, The Crew ist kein schlechtes Spiel, aber es krankt hier und da. Mit der Grafik könnte ich mich auch noch anfreunden, wenn die anderen angesprochenen Punkte nicht wären. Aber ja okay es ist noch eine Beta und bis November ist noch Zeit. Achja ich konnte dann irgendwann nicht wie gewünscht weiter spielen da The Crew immer die Internetverbindung verloren hatte, Internet war aber weiterhin aktiv, hab ich auf dem 2ten Monitor gesehen. Ach und, die zwischen Sequenzen sehen aber sehr geil aus, hat mir gefallen. Ich betone hier nochmal *ausdrücklich*, es liegt mir fern das Spiel hier ins bodenlose schlecht zu reden, denn es kann durchaus Spaß machen so durch die Prärie zu heizen. Aber mein Spielspaß wird eben an den von mir genannten Kritikpunkten stark gemindert. Und ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum da hier gleich son Fass aufgemacht werden muss. Vielleicht könnte ja einer der Fassöffner mir das mal erklären.  

MfG


----------



## ak1504 (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Kein Ahnung was jetzt schon wieder mit dem Sound is aber der is alles andere als schlecht. Oo

5 Zyllinder Focus klingt wie er soll, genauso wie die V8.


----------



## kero81 (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

@Flexsist

Pfff, Schei55 doch drauf was andere sagen. Sag Du deine Meinung und gut is. Ist doch dein gutes REcht. Wenn dir Sachen an einem Spiel nicht gefallen is das voll OK. Natürlich werden dann die ganzen kleinen Fanboys ihr Spiel verteidigen, aber wir wissen ja wie Fanboys ticken. 

BTW. kann man diesen hässlichen Filmgrain iwo abschalten?! Das geht ja mal garnicht. Bis jetzt gefällt mit The Crew ganz gut, hatte aber auch schon einen Hänger und einen Freeze mit anschließendem Absturtz. Ich find die Autos im übrigen auch bissl schwammig, kann mich aber dran gewöhnen. Es macht aber auf jeden Fall richtig Laune durch die Gegend zu fahren. Geht sogar richtig gut mit dem 360-Pad.


----------



## Iro540 (26. August 2014)

Ich finde es nicht unbedingt "fanboy" gehabe, wenn man eine sache für gut findet und diese verteidigt.

Auf der anderen seite sollte man natürlich auch offen für andere meinungen sein.

Ich finde es immer sau blöd sich auf seine Meinung zu versteifen und keine andere zuzulassen.  So,  und jetzt müsst ihr alle meiner Meinung sein . 

Ich für meinen teil hab das Spiel noch nicht gespielt,  hab aber es bereits vorbestellt.  Was ich gesehen und gehört habe hat mich überzeugt. Steinigt mich jetzt weil ich einem Konzern mein Geld ohne vorheriges testen gebe.


----------



## kero81 (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Sicher dass das ne closed BETA ist und keine Alpha?! Hat ja noch ganz schön viele Bugs...


----------



## Bert2007 (26. August 2014)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Antialiasing echt schlecht umgesetzt ist...


----------



## Euda (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Das Handling oder im Genauen die 1.5m-Bremswege und die nicht vorhandene Trägheit erschrecken und mindern mal wieder mein Interesse. Die Leute könnten ja zufällig zu doof zum Bremsen vor einer Kurve sein und dann kauft ja niemand den Titel. 
Dennoch Hut ab für die Mapgröße sowie die Anpassungsmöglichkeiten, mutet erstmal besser an als sämtliche moderne NFS-Ableger.


----------



## Galford (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich bin kein Fanboy und lasse anderen normalerweise auch ihre Meinung, aber ich versehe nur nicht wie die Grafik von Driver San Francisco besser sein soll, als von The Crew. Driver San Francisco lief auf PS3 und Xbox360 mit satten 60 Frames (was normalerweise zu Lasten der Grafik geht), und schon damals war Driver San Francisco grafisch nicht mehr taufrisch. Auch die mittelmäßig umgesetzte PC Version reißt es da (leider) nicht mehr raus.


----------



## iPlutonium (26. August 2014)

Warum gibt es eigentlich nicht  den Nissan GTR R-35 ?


----------



## ak1504 (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



kero81 schrieb:


> @Flexsist
> 
> Pfff, Schei55 doch drauf was andere sagen.


 

Ja scheiss drauf das sag ich mir auch oft. Die Frage ist wer hat was an den Ohren. Der der sagt der Sound sei ******** oder derjenige der meint er passt. Und ich bleibe dabei ich hab nix an den Ohren. 

Was sagen denn die anderen so zum Sound der Wagen ?


----------



## Zybba (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Iro540 schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht unbedingt "fanboy" gehabe, wenn man eine sache für gut findet und diese verteidigt.[...]


 
Ich finde dieses ganze Fanyboy-Gerede auch sehr nervig.
Im Prinzip stellt man den anderen da, als sei er komplett verblendet und jede seiner Aussagen ist damit potentiell falsch.

Zum Spiel:
Sieht finde ich ganz nett aus.
Allerdings wird das eher nichts für mich sein. Evtl. mal im Sale...


----------



## Bert2007 (26. August 2014)

Hab noch 3 keys bekommen also wer will?


----------



## jesse70 (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hätt gern einen!!! Danke!!!

LG


----------



## Bert2007 (26. August 2014)

jesse70 schrieb:


> Ich hätt gern einen!!! Danke!!!
> 
> LG



So key ist per pn raus....
Threshold hab ich einen reserviert, wenn er noch keinen hat. Also einer ist noch da....


----------



## Soul-Spirit (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich würde ihn gerne haben falls du ihn noch hast.


----------



## Chrisi132 (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

ich hab auch noch 3 bekommen falls noch wer einen such kann er sich ja melden.


----------



## Bert2007 (26. August 2014)

Keys für Freunde...


----------



## kero81 (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Ja scheiss drauf das sag ich mir auch oft. Die Frage ist wer hat was an den Ohren. Der der sagt der Sound sei ******** oder derjenige der meint er passt. Und ich bleibe dabei ich hab nix an den Ohren.
> 
> Was sagen denn die anderen so zum Sound der Wagen ?



Es ist derjenige Schei55e, der anderen Meinung nicht akzeptiert. Lass doch andere Menschen Dinge gut finden oder nicht. Ist doch sowas von Egal. Wenn Du den Sound (mir gefällt er) gut findest ist das OK. Wenn jemand anderes den Sound nicht gut findet ist das... und jetzt rate mal... OK! Du wirst wohl kaum verstehen können warum jemand anderes etwas nicht gut findet was du gut findest.
Ausserdem hat dich das auch garnicht zu Interessieren was andere leute denken, das ist schliesslich Privat und ihr gutes Recht.

Das man überhaupt sowas hier erklären muss...


BTW:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOscUTpec4s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=bOscUTpec4s


----------



## ak1504 (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich wollte einfach nur ne Begründung was das Problem mit dem Sound is da ich es nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## iPlutonium (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

So bin jetzt lvl 10 und ja hab kein Geld mehr, wie macht man sich den schnell Geld um sich den GTR R-34 Freizuschalten? Der kostet ja um die 100k Bucks glaube ich...


----------



## Ramons01 (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hier mal ein Beispiel, was man alles an einem schönen The Crew Nachmittag machen könnte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während dem hinauffahren hat ein verwirrter Grizzlybär meine Route gekreutzt und die Menschen unten waren über meinen Abflug auch nicht sehr erfreut.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

So leider spackt The Crew rum und ich kann es momentan nicht Spielen. Sonst hätte ich gerne mehrere gemacht aber hier ein kleiner vergleich 

Ich hab mal die "Golden Bridge" als ziel genommen

Beide Spiele in Maxedout, bis auf das ich FXAA in The Crew genutzt hab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Driver​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The Crew​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Driver




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The Crew



Jetzt wo man so beides vergleicht, hat The Crew doch schon mehr Detailgrad als ich dachte.


----------



## Crush182 (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wer hat denn hier aufeinmal diese "Fanboy" Behauptungen aufgestellt? -.-
Das muss doch in diesem Thread nicht auch noch anfangen...
Es wurde doch nur gesagt, dass es schön wäre ein paar Vergleichsscreenshots zu haben 

Und nachdem ich die gesehen habe finde ich immernoch: 


Crush182 schrieb:


> Es ist sicherlich nicht die super Grafik, aber das Spiel soll Spaß machen und keine Grafikdemo werden



@Flexist:
Wenn du DriverSF schöner findest ist ja auch alles schön und gut 
Da hat doch auch niemand was gegen gesagt... es wurden nur gegenteilige Meinungen geäußert und nach Screenshots gefragt^^



Flexsist schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch nicht warum da jetzt alle son Fass auf machen, nur weil EINER sagt er mag die Grafik nicht.


Ein "Fass" hat hier sicherlich niemand aufgemacht... aber solche Sätze solltest du evtl. mal überdenken:


Flexsist schrieb:


> Aber lustig zu sehen wie man hier manche locken kann. Da lassen sich bestimmt gut Spielchen mit diesen (ich nenne bewusst keine Namen) spielen.


Es wirkt doch ziemlich arrogant und außerdem hat dir hier niemand etwas getan 
Und es wäre echt nicht schön, wenn aufeinmal ein "wirklicher Fanboy" darauf einsteigt und in diesem Thread das rumgeweine anfängt


----------



## Agent-T (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hier weitere 3 Codes für die Beta: 



Spoiler



R88B-LVE3-YRK4-URU3
UMTT-WJCW-APCD-8BT3
TLKX-6GAF-QLJA-MQV3



First come, first serve. Ich für meinen Teil kann es nur empfehlen. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## ak1504 (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hier gibts noch Keys für die Closed Beta von The Crew.

The Crew PC Beta Key Giveaway | GeForce


----------



## kero81 (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Failed to connect to Proxy...

Noch jemand?!


----------



## Bert2007 (26. August 2014)

Leute es ist Serverwartung!


----------



## kero81 (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Leute?! Ich habe bis jetzt als einziger nachgefragt... Also bis jetzt ist mir die Comm zumingest hier bei PCGH sehr unsympatisch.


----------



## Bert2007 (26. August 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Leute?! Ich habe bis jetzt als einziger nachgefragt... Also bis jetzt ist mir die Comm zumingest hier bei PCGH sehr unsympatisch.



Das war nicht unsympathisch gemeint 
Es war nur ne Ankündigung...musste auch mein Spiel unterbrechen, was n bissl nervt...

Sei nicht böse .


----------



## Flexsist (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Kein Ahnung was jetzt schon wieder mit dem Sound is aber der is alles andere als schlecht. Oo
> 
> 5 Zyllinder Focus klingt wie er soll, genauso wie die V8.


 
Lol,  is nicht dein ernst oder? In der Werkstatt hört sich der Sound noch  annehmbar an, aber auf der Strasse klingt's dann wie n hochgezüchter Roller  oder so...Zumindest beim Nissan 370Z und beim Aston Martin V12 Vanquish oder was das für einer war. Mehr konnte ich nicht fahren weil, wie gesagt The Crew der Meinung war das der PC nicht mit dem Internet verbunden ist.

BTW, ich hab gute Ohren, ich produziere neben bei noch Musik. 



kero81 schrieb:


> @Flexsist
> 
> Pfff,  Schei55 doch drauf was andere sagen. Sag Du deine Meinung und gut is.  Ist doch dein gutes REcht. Wenn dir Sachen an einem Spiel nicht gefallen  is das voll OK. Natürlich werden dann die ganzen kleinen Fanboys ihr  Spiel verteidigen, aber wir wissen ja wie Fanboys ticken.


 
Ich sage immer meine Meinung, besonders gerne dann wenn man sie nicht hören will. 




Galford schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Fanboy und lasse anderen normalerweise auch ihre Meinung, aber ich versehe nur nicht wie die Grafik von Driver San Francisco besser sein soll, als von The Crew. Driver San Francisco lief auf PS3 und Xbox360 mit satten 60 Frames (was normalerweise zu Lasten der Grafik geht), und schon damals war Driver San Francisco grafisch nicht mehr taufrisch. Auch die mittelmäßig umgesetzte PC Version reißt es da (leider) nicht mehr raus.


 
The Crew ist auch nicht auf der höhe der Zeit. 

MfG


----------



## kero81 (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ok, alles klar.  Aber schon einen weg haben ja ein paar Spieler schon. Hab gerade ne Missi im Coop gespielt. Ich wurde eingelade und weil der andere Honk wohl nicht verlieren konnte, hat er laufen nen restart gemacht. Nach ca. 10 restarts bin ich dann geleaved. War mit zu blöd. Naja, das sehen wir in Zukunft wohl noch öfter. Ist genau der gleiche Mist wie bei Watch Dogs wo die Leute einfach abhauen wenn man sie hackt und sie einen nicht finden. Und wiedereinmal wird es keinerlei möglichkeit zum reporten geben. Ubisoft halt. Ansich hat The Crew ja potenzial, nur leider wirds MAL WIEDER verschenkt.


----------



## Bert2007 (26. August 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ok, alles klar.  Aber schon einen weg haben ja ein paar Spieler schon. Hab gerade ne Missi im Coop gespielt. Ich wurde eingelade und weil der andere Honk wohl nicht verlieren konnte, hat er laufen nen restart gemacht. Nach ca. 10 restarts bin ich dann geleaved. War mit zu blöd. Naja, das sehen wir in Zukunft wohl noch öfter. Ist genau der gleiche Mist wie bei Watch Dogs wo die Leute einfach abhauen wenn man sie hackt und sie einen nicht finden. Und wiedereinmal wird es keinerlei möglichkeit zum reporten geben. Ubisoft halt. Ansich hat The Crew ja potenzial, nur leider wirds MAL WIEDER verschenkt.



Bissl recht muss ich dir geben, mir geht's auch ab und an so....einfach überhören 

So nun zu the Crew: mir egal ob die Grafik High end ist. Mir wurst ob der Sound real ist. Ich will nur spass auf lange Zeit und ein stabiles Games. 
Spass ist wichtiger als Technik.


----------



## Flexsist (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> Bissl recht muss ich dir geben, mir geht's auch ab und an so....einfach überhören
> 
> So nun zu the Crew: mir egal ob die Grafik High end ist. Mir wurst ob der Sound real ist. Ich will nur spass auf lange Zeit und ein stabiles Games.
> Spass ist wichtiger als Technik.



Für manche ist aber eben das ergötzen an der Technik der Spaß.


----------



## kero81 (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Das Grundgerüst gefällt mir ja schon sehr. Mich nerven dann nur so kleine Dinge wie das zb. mit den Leuten die ein Rennen laufend neustarten wenn sie sonst verlieren. Sowas is eigentlich ein No-Go! Das macht für mich schon sehr viel kaputt, gerade weil der MP ja normalerweise mehr Spaß macht als Singleplayer. Bin mal gespannt wann und wie oft ich auf Geisterfahrer treffen werde. Das hatte ich übrigens schonmal angesprochen vor zwei Wochen oder so.


----------



## Bert2007 (26. August 2014)

Das mit den komischen Typen online kann man ja nicht ändern  vllt auf 2 resets begrenzen oder so.
 Klar steh ich auch auf gute Grafik und Sound, nur ist es bei mir nicht das wichtigste.


----------



## kero81 (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Nee, ändern nicht aber das mit den max. 2 restarts wäre ja schonmal nen anfang. Aber da The Crew ja eh nur ein Arcade Racer ist, wird da kein wert drauf gelegt. Das is ja voll Arcady Leute zu Rammen, gegen die Fahrtrichtung zu fahren eyy. Wohoo.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Statt die sowas einfach machen, das man das Race gar nicht neustarten kann sondern nach einem rejoin erst von neu anfangen kann.


----------



## ak1504 (26. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

The Crew PC Beta Key Giveaway | GeForce hier gibts beta keys 

hab schon einen XD


----------



## Ramons01 (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also ich finde das die Steuerung der Fahrzeuge im Vergleich zur 1. Beta ein wenig schlechte geworden ist. In der 1. Beta habe ich mit Hardcore gespielt und es lief super und jetzt muss ich mit allen Fahrhilfen spielen und hab teilweise trotzdem richtig Probleme das mein Camaro nicht ausbricht.
Ich frage mich ob die da was verändert haben...

Was auch bissl blöd ist, ist das ich bei meinem Camaro mit dem Street-Spec keine "normale" Motorhaube nehmen kann. Alle haben irgendwas drauf oder sind aus Carbon. Ich will was schlichtes (ja man kann sich auch über übelste Kleinigkeiten aufregen).


----------



## Galford (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Flexsist schrieb:


> The Crew ist auch nicht auf der höhe der Zeit.



Habe nicht behauptet, dass es nicht so wäre. Außerdem habe ich geschrieben, dass ich Driver San Francisco sehr schätze. Grafik alleine ist nicht alles. Driver SF ist ein sehr gutes Spiel auch ohne sehr gute Grafik. Nur das Thema Grafik im Vergleich, war es, über das wir hier geschrieben haben. Etwas anderes habe ich nicht zur Diskussion gestellt. Nur, wie erwähnt, im direkten Vergleich sehe ich nicht, dass Driver San Francisco besser aussehen soll. 

Übrigens sagt hier jeder seine Meinung. Als tut nicht so, als wäre es etwas Besonderes. Ich sage anderen Menschen sogar meine Meinung direkt ins Gesicht. Sollte auch nicht anders sein. Dem gebührt deshalb auch kein Lob, und dein dir auf die eigene Schulter Klopfen ist so unnötig, wie sonst was. Wen willst du im Internet beeindrucken? Niemand? Richtig. Hier gewinnt keiner. Das ganze "Fanboy jada jada ja"-Gesülze kam nicht von mir, sondern von dem, der hier deine Kommentare mag - kannst dir ja überlegen, ob du darauf weiter anspringen willst.


----------



## Flexsist (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> Habe nicht behauptet, dass es nicht so wäre. Außerdem habe ich geschrieben, dass ich Driver San Francisco sehr schätze. Grafik alleine ist nicht alles. Driver SF ist ein sehr gutes Spiel auch ohne sehr gute Grafik. Nur das Thema Grafik im Vergleich, war es, über das wir hier geschrieben haben. Etwas anderes habe ich nicht zur Diskussion gestellt. Nur, wie erwähnt, im direkten Vergleich sehe ich nicht, dass Driver San Francisco besser aussehen soll.



Und ich habe schon vorher geschrieben das es wohl auf's eigene befinden und die Erwartungen ankommt, was man gut findet und was nicht. Und ich hab klar und deutlich gesagt, das ICH *PERSÖNLICH* Driver nun mal besser finde. *Niemand* hat gesagt, das ihr diese Meinung teilen solltet.



Galford schrieb:


> Ich sage anderen Menschen sogar meine Meinung direkt ins Gesicht.



Nein??? Hör auf??? Sowas machst du???? Du bist soooooo cool. 



Galford schrieb:


> und dein dir auf die eigene Schulter Klopfen ist so unnötig, wie sonst was.



Hab ich??



Galford schrieb:


> Wen willst du im Internet beeindrucken? Niemand? Richtig. Hier gewinnt keiner.



Korrekt, niemand. 



Galford schrieb:


> Das ganze "Fanboy jada jada ja"-Gesülze kam nicht von mir, sondern von dem, der hier deine Kommentare mag - kannst dir ja überlegen, ob du darauf weiter anspringen willst.



Mir doch egal wer hier Fanboy ist und wer nicht. Macht doch was ihr wollt. 

MfG


----------



## FAKKERZ (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

N9LY-NLPP-M4YW-8J43

9QDH-L3E8-JAB4-RLXV

W83L-QA3B-XE6C-8UM3

3 Beta-Keys zu vergeben!


----------



## Bert2007 (27. August 2014)

In Sachen Handling ist mir auch aufgefallen das es schwieriger ist die Fahrzeuge zu steuern. Ich spiele auf hardcore mit wheel. Unkontrolliert würde ich nicht sagen nur eben etwas realistischer. Heck bricht schneller aus beim Gas geben und Auto untersteuert auch mehr wenn man zu schnell in die Kurve fährt. Was ich etwas mau finde das man nicht schnell runter schalten kann, so passiert mir es häufiger das ich in einem zu hohen Gang aus der Kurve komme.


----------



## kero81 (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Vielleicht mag der "ominöse jemand" die Beiträge ja weil sie durchdacht sind und sich nicht lesen wie von einem Psyschopaten geschrieben. 

Ich spiele im Moment noch mit Automatik Schaltung. Dabei fällt mir häufig auf das wenn man rückwärts fährt, es sau lange dauert bis nach dem Gas geben wieder traktion hat und vorwärts kommt. Egal wie leicht oder stark ich das Gaspedal drücke. Das find ich nicht so toll.


----------



## Bert2007 (27. August 2014)

Merken wir an es gibt noch Optimierungsbedarf 
Patches werden folgen! Soweit ist das Spiel aber ok. Zur Schaltung: ich finde wenn man auf sequenziell spielt, schaltet es sich eher wie eine normale Handschaltung mit Kupplung. Ist bei den meisten Wagen ja auch richtig, da es sie ja nur so gibt. Ich hab mein Fazit schon gezogen: ich kaufe es.


----------



## kalkone (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

wenn wer bock hat a runde zu drehen kann mir ja a PN (hier) Schreiben.
hab zwar bis jetzt erst ca. 2 stunden gespielt, es macht aber schon laune, nur der golf is etwas zu teuer


----------



## enrager7 (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hat noch jemand einen Key übrig, würds gern mal anspielen. Hab die Beta total verschlafen...

EDIT: Hab jetzt doch noch ne Mail von Nvidia erhalten mit einem Key. Nachmittags werd ich The Crew mal anspielen.


----------



## Bu11et (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hab ne Mail mir drei Keys bekommen, also wer will einfach fragen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habe das Game jetzt mal getestet.
Sehr gut gefällt mir im Moment das Straßenrennfeeling und vor allem die Cockpitperspektive.
Der Lenkwinkel an meinem Driving Force GT fühlt sich auch sehr gut an, auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen, dass dieser real ist.
An ForceFeedback mangelt es The Crew aber komplett. Es werden keinerlei Effekte geboten.
Das Lenkrad fühlt sich dadurch extrem leichtgängig und schwammig an, was wiederum aber zum Gameplay des Games passt.

Alles in Allem hoffe ich, dass zumindest noch ein paar FFB Effekte nachgereicht werden.
Ansonsten könnte The Crew die beste Wahl für alle ehemaligen NFS Fans (Underground1/2, Most Wanted 1) werden.


----------



## kalkone (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Bin gerade südlich von miami und wenn ich nach "navi" zum nord östlichsten punkt fahren würde währen das 98 mailen, also ein ganz schönes stück^^


----------



## Bert2007 (27. August 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ich habe das Game jetzt mal getestet.
> Sehr gut gefällt mir im Moment das Straßenrennfeeling und vor allem die Cockpitperspektive.
> Der Lenkwinkel an meinem Driving Force GT fühlt sich auch sehr gut an, auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen, dass dieser real ist.
> An ForceFeedback mangelt es The Crew aber komplett. Es werden keinerlei Effekte geboten.
> ...



Ich hab das Logitech G27 und FFB !


----------



## kero81 (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Gibts eigentlich ne PCGH Crew oder ist das Crew Feature in der Beta noch nicht drin?!


----------



## Bert2007 (27. August 2014)

Man kann ne 4 Mann Crew machen...hoffe das war noch nicht das Ende.


----------



## ak1504 (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Reicht doch denn schließlich kann man auch die Story im Koop spielen und da is wohl bischen schlecht mit 32 Mann.


----------



## kero81 (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wow, ne 4 Mann Crew... Was is das denn bitte für ein Blödsinn?! Sie hätten das Spiel dann eher "Das Grüppchen" nennen sollen. Wäre doch super wenn in einer Crew mehr als 4 Leutchen sein könnten.
Und wer bitte hat sich eigentlich den Blödsinn einfallen lassen in der Cockpitsicht nach links zu gucken wenn man rechts einlenkt???


----------



## Crush182 (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

The Crew: Echtzeit-Fahrt von New York nach Los Angeles

In dem Video kommt iwie Null Geschwindigkeitsgefühl auf...
Liegt das am Video, oder an mir? 
Es scheint so, als wenn er max. mit der Hälfte der angezeigten Geschwindigkeit unterwegs ist.
Und auch als er die Autos bei ~2:50 mit "250km/h" überholt sieht das doch ziemlich langsam aus o_O


Edit: @Kero81: Also hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2LqZXBrVk8&list=UUcgL0SOaa2KL4R1Fl4QH7-g
gehts noch in die richtige Richtung... vllt. haben die rumgespielt und was verstellt


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Von außen ist mir die Steuerung zu schwammig deshalb spiele ich immer von innen. Aber auch da fehlen noch ein paar kleine einzelheiten, wie z.B Animationen fürs schalten (Click Schaltung). Das Armaturenbrett ist nur so weit gemacht das nur Umdrehung und Geschwindigkeit wirklich funktionieren, kleine Details wie Ladedruck usw wären auch ganz cool. Es fehlen halt die kleinen Details die das Spiel aber 20000 mal besser machen ich hoffe sowas in der art kommt noch ins Spiel.


----------



## Ion (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habe es jetzt auch mal angespielt.
Erster Eindruck:

Der Sound ist viiiiiel zu leise, ist das bei euch auch so?
Wenn ich 4xMSAA anschaltet habe ich großflächige Artefakte und Grafikfehler 
Wenn mein Wagen 200Km/h fährt dann sieht das aus als würde ich nur 50 fahren, ist das normal? 

Ansonsten scheint mir das ganze sehr überladen zu sein mit Icons und BlingBling, das Fahrgefühl war bei den ersten Fahrten aber "ok".


Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher was ich davon halten soll


----------



## BlackCarlos (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hätte noch 2 Keys für die Beta von THE CREW zu verschenken!!!

PN an mich!


----------



## kalkone (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Die "CREWs" in der Beta empfinde ich iwie als Gruppe. Gerade in dem Multiplayer orientierten Spiel währe es fatal wenn es keine Art Clan oder Gilde geben würde!!!

Ich bin auch am überlegen, gerade weil es sehr Multiplayer orientiert ist (was ich sehr begrüße), ob ich mir das Spiel nicht doch für die PS4 holen soll. Die größere Anzahl an Spielern, die dadurch auch das Spiel länger am Leben halten, sprechen doch eher für die PS4 Version. Eine ingame Chat Möglichkeit hab ich auch noch nicht entdecken können.


----------



## kero81 (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Ion schrieb:


> Ansonsten scheint mir das ganze sehr überladen zu sein mit Icons und BlingBling, das Fahrgefühl war bei den ersten Fahrten aber "ok".



Boah mist, das hab ich ja ganz vergessen.  Jaaaa, es ist viel zu überladen. Am Anfang war es wirklich schlimm, hier blinkt was, da ploppt was auf. Aber ich hab mich dran gewöhnt, so schlimm ist es nach ner Weile nicht mehr. Was ich richtig gut finde ist, dass man das Menü, also die Optionen etc. während dem fahren bedienen kann. Das is wirklich Top!

Edit
Meine Ghetto Kiste:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RhF5fCEaLgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhF5fCEaLgk


----------



## ak1504 (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

*Car handling in The Crew*

Car handling in The Crew | Forums



Since the beginning of the beta we’ve heard some players stating having troubles with the handling of the cars. We know that this topic is very important and we’d like to give you a full answer on this matter.

        In the Closed Beta, all the players are capped at level 10 and The Crew being an RPG, this cap means that you can’t get access to all the car parts and highest levels where your car reaches its full potential.

        As you all already know, every car is composed of 11 performance parts, all impacting the way your vehicle behaves. The handling of your car will also depend on the selection of these parts and their quality.

        The Crew is also a totally new game among the racing/driving genre, and while it’s not a simulation game, it’s not a plain arcade game. This is why the team decided to offer from the beginning three options for the “Car handling help level” that are:


            All driving help
            Sport
            Hardcore



        In addition to these three settings, every player can also apply his own settings in 8 different categories being:

            Gearbox
            Vibration
            Steering sensitivity
            Steering linearity
            Steering speed factor
            Steering dead zone
            Throttle linearity
            Brake linearity


        Now there are already some modifications that we want to apply in the future.

        Regarding the gearbox, we want to allow players (in a manual mode) to switch the gears instantaneously without having any latency between each input.

        Another example concerns the movement of the cockpit camera, where we want to allow players to remove that movement if they want it.

        In conclusion, keep an eye on the game until the launch and keep your feedback coming!

        The Crew Team


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie stellt man ingame eigentlich von Miles auf km um?


----------



## Flexsist (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Habs vorhin nochmal gestartet, wurde direkt n Patch geladen, Handling ist nun etwas besser geworden.  Und das zittern ist auch fast verschwunden wenn man den 60FPS fix drin hat. 
Wenn das so weiter geht könnte ich doch noch meine wahre Freude an dem Game haben. 

Was ich komisch finde, in HIGH settings hab ich meistens 60 FPS, mit gelegentlichen Framedrops (besonders in Städten sehr nervig)
Stell ich dann auf ULTRA sind es nur noch 20 FPS wo vorher 60FPS waren?! 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie stellt man ingame eigentlich von Miles auf km um?


 
Schau mal in den Settings. da musst du von *Imperial* auf *Metric* wechseln.


MfG


----------



## kero81 (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Uplay is übrigens gerade down. -.-


----------



## Flexsist (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja, stand auch schon in The Crew das gleich n Serverupdate oder sowas durchgeführt wird.


----------



## kero81 (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wo stand das???? Im Spiel?!


----------



## Flexsist (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja, In Game. Am oberen Bildschirmrand "The Crew News".

MfG


----------



## Bert2007 (27. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie stellt man ingame eigentlich von Miles auf km um?



Unter Optionen auf Metrisch stellen
Edit: hab mir mal den Focus RS gegönnt und ich muss sagen der macht mal richtig Spass. Gerade auf kurvigen Strassen geht der ab  hab schon diverses Tuning eingebaut


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> Unter Optionen auf Metrisch stellen


 
Bringt aber nichts.
Wenn ich auf "metric" umstelle passiert nichts.
Schaue ich wieder nach steht dort "imperial".


----------



## Bert2007 (27. August 2014)

Hmm speichert er das ganze auch ab?Wenn das nicht geht musst du wohl umrechnen :p mph x 1.6 = kmh ..... Spass : D


----------



## ak1504 (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

So erstmal 3 Stunden mit Lenkrad gefahren und bin echt begeistert 

Vor allem in den Offroad Rennen rockt das FFB ja richtig.


----------



## ak1504 (27. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hier mal der Link zu den Screens der Lenkrad Optionen die ich verwende.

Galerie: Control Options Wheel The Crew - abload.de


----------



## Bert2007 (28. August 2014)

Ich hb gestern mal getestet ob man das Auto absterben lassen kann wenn man mit Kupplung fährt! Nein geht nicht, lediglich beim schalten passiert es bei nicht getretener Kupplung das der alte Gang drin bleibt. Bissl komisch?!


----------



## Robonator (28. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich muss sagen das Game klingt ja soweit echt nett. Weiß allerdings noch nicht ob ich es mir holen werde, konnte nun leider die Beta nicht anzocken da ich kein Glück beim Betakey hatte


----------



## ak1504 (28. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> Ich hb gestern mal getestet ob man das Auto absterben lassen kann wenn man mit Kupplung fährt! Nein geht nicht, lediglich beim schalten passiert es bei nicht getretener Kupplung das der alte Gang drin bleibt. Bissl komisch?!


 
Du willst ne Sim dann kauf dir eine...



The Crew [HD+] ★ Closed Beta ★ Ford Focus RS Dirt Spec [Fanatec CSR] 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YCmucW2xK4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCmucW2xK4o


----------



## loser321 (28. August 2014)

Hier noch nen Key...


LUHL-873G-QXG3-YK9L


----------



## ak1504 (28. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

The Crew [HD+] ★ Closed Beta ★ Ford Focus RS Dirt Spec ★ Nature Trail [Fanatec CSR]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OXY6TeGMwvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (28. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bert2007 (28. August 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Du willst ne Sim dann kauf dir eine...
> 
> 
> The Crew [HD+] ★ Closed Beta ★ Ford Focus RS Dirt Spec [Fanatec CSR]
> ...



Das hat ja nichts mit Sim zu tun finde ich. Wenn man eine Kupplung unterstützt dann sollte sie auch einen vollen Funktionsumfang haben. Ist ja kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## Flexsist (28. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Schon wieder ein Serverupdate???

Bei mir kommt immer...

_Failed to connect Proxy_



MfG


----------



## Galford (28. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Schon wieder ein Serverupdate???
> 
> Bei mir kommt immer...
> 
> ...



 Müsste in wenigen Minuten vorbei sein:

http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/914538-August-28th-2-PM-CEST-5-AM-PDT-Server-maintenance


----------



## Flexsist (28. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ah okay, danke dir. War auch grad schon bei Ubisoft am googlen aber nix gefunden.

MfG


----------



## kero81 (28. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wollen wir nicht eine Crew aufmachen mit kleinen (4 Mann) Chaptern?!


----------



## Flexsist (28. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Naja, warten wir ab bis die Finale Version da ist, lohnt sich jetzt eh kaum noch glaub ich. 

Aber wer will kann mich gerne adden in Uplay (& Origin). Gleicher Nick wie hier. 

MfG


----------



## Robonator (28. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Kann es sein das das Game P2P crap nutzt? Kann nur selten andere Spieler sehen und Freunde schon gar nicht bzw kann auch nicht deren Crews beitreten :/


----------



## Bert2007 (28. August 2014)

Mal klappt's mal nicht. Als ich ne Runde mit Threshold drehen wollte, spackte es auch nur rum. Mit einem Kumpel am Vortag ging es. Naja ist halt immer noch ne Beta. Don't forget


----------



## Flexsist (28. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Kein Schwein addet mich!!!  

Okay, in Origin hab ich schon genug auf der Liste.  Aber Uplay ist noch so leer. Da is nur einer und den kenn ich auch persönlich. 

MfG


----------



## iPlutonium (29. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hoffe die überarbeiten noch mal das Cookpit, z. B. die Ladedruckanzeige beim Ford Focus Rs funktioniert nicht, mich würde es freuen wenn die mal die ganzen Anzeigen lebendiger gestalten könnten, wenn das alles so still da steht, sieht es m.M.n nicht gut aus... Aber so im ganzen gefällt mir die Beta sehr gut, die Beta hat mich inspiriert das Spiel zu kaufen, war bei der 1. Beta nicht dabei da ich leider im Urlaub war aber der Key im Postfach vergammelte ;D Landschaft ist den auf jeden Fall gelungen und der ganze Schnickschnack z. B. die Heißluftballons die in der Luft fliegen oder die Helikopter usw. also das macht das alles nochmal schön lebendiger, hoffentlich machen die noch was an dem Sound, ich hatte nämlich den 370Z als Probewagen bereitgestellt bekommen von meinem Nissan Händler Vorort und da war der Sound ganz anders als der im Spiel, also der Ford Focus Rs Sound war schon genau der richtige, aber naja ist ja noch die Beta und die haben noch 2 Monate Zeit sich das alles nochmal zu überarbeiten..

Mfg Pluto


----------



## Robonator (29. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja die Anzeigen und Rückspiegel sollen ja noch angepasst werden, momentan funktionieren die ja nicht bzw kaum^^ 

BTw es ist SOOOOOOO hammergeil mit dem Camaro SS in den Rocky-Mountains zu düsen. Die Slalomkurven die die Berge hinab und hinaus führen gepaart mit Eis machen es unglaublich easy zu driften. Hab da nen paar 100+ Bucks drifts rausgehauen. 
Wenn das mit dem Netzwerk richtig funzt dann bin ich überzeugt von Game. Leider hatte ich bisher keine bzw seeeehr wenige Begegnungen mit anderen Spielern. Nen Kollegen konnte ich nur auf der Map sehen aber nicht ingame und einladen ging auch nicht :/




Habe grade mal ne kleine Fahrt aufgenommen. Von Seattle durch den Grand Canyon bis nach Miami. ca 1:10h Fahrtzeit, 22GB Videomaterial 
Werds am WE mal bearbeiten und hochladen. Was meint ihr? Ne kurze Version, ähnlich dem Coast to Coast Trailer oder die ganze lange Version?

Achja, 
http://thecrew-game.ubi.com/portal/de-DE/golden-plate/index.aspx

Falls jemand suchfaul ist, hier alle codes:


Spoiler



1) 7M2F4E7K : Dodge Viper SRT-10
2) 6M9E4A4U : Racer Pack
3) 9G7Q4K5G : Wallpaper #1
4) 2D2H5M7W : Wallpaper #2
5) 8C8T2F7L : Surfer Pack
6) 7F3A7C6F : Open world map of the USA
7) 9P8E9G3H : Wallpaper #3
8) 9P8W9T4T : Show-off pack
9) 9S7H9W5Y : nothing
10) 4T4R6X6X : Dodge Ram if all the members of your crew have 10 codes


Leider ist Facebook Pflicht, deswegen gab es auch schon Gemecker im Forum.


----------



## Galford (29. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Robonator schrieb:


> Leider ist Facebook Pflicht, deswegen gab es auch schon Gemecker im Forum.



Das Problem sind die kooperativen Belohnungen, denn warum sollte ich andere Leute bei Facebook "nötigen", sich mir anzuschließen (selbst wenn sie evtl. kein Interesse haben, oder eben nicht ihren echten Namen preisgeben wollen), nur um ein Ingame-Auto zu kommen? Oder ich erstelle 1-7 Facebook-Fake-Accounts. Das nervt doch.


----------



## Bert2007 (29. August 2014)

Social Media ftw  :/
Von Küste zu Küste natürlich


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> Hmm speichert er das ganze auch ab?Wenn das nicht geht musst du wohl umrechnen :p mph x 1.6 = kmh ..... Spass : D


 
Hat funktioniert.
Ich musste nach dem Umstellen noch die "Enter" Taste drücken.
Stand da aber nicht.


----------



## enrager7 (29. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Bin gestern mal ne Stunde mit Lenkrad + H-Schaltung gefahren, davor mal 5 Minuten mit Controller angespielt und muss sagen, dass das Fahrverhalten mit dem Lenkrad für solch ein arcade Spiel gar nicht schlecht ist! *daumen hoch*. Rumcruisen in der Cockpit Ansicht macht da echt Spaß  Den Lenkwinkel habe ich bei mir auf ca. 240°-300° eingestellt, muss aber noch ein bisschen an den einstellungen feilen... 

An sich ist das Spiel TDU2 sehr ähnlich mit einem etwas anderem Feeling bzw Flair. Würd ich wahrscheinlich kaufen.


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also 900 Grad wären bedeutend realistischer zum cruisen


----------



## iPlutonium (29. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

@Robonator

Wie lade ich die Dinge runter die ich jetzt bekommen habe?


----------



## enrager7 (29. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Das stimmt schon, aber das Lenkrad im Cockpit dreht sich nur ca. 180-200°...  Ich glaub nicht dass man mit 900° gut fahren kann...


----------



## Bert2007 (29. August 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Also 900 Grad wären bedeutend realistischer zum cruisen



Nee das ist zu viel...schon probiert! Fährt sich wie ein nasser Sack 
Hab auf 330° gestellt...


----------



## enrager7 (29. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja hab auch in etwa 300°, geht ganz gut. Bei mir lenkt er komischerweise immer leicht nach links/rechts wenn ich mein Lenkrad in der Mittelstellung habe. Ich denke mal deadzone oder die Kurve anpassen sollte das behoben sein, oder? Bremsen habe ich linear eingestellt, wegen des loadcell Pedals.


----------



## Bert2007 (29. August 2014)

Ich find 330° persönlich am besten. Nicht zu zackig beim lenken aber auch nicht träge! Ich kann damit optimal driften....Ich nutze das auch so bei anderen Spielen. Naja bei den Pedalen hab ich nichts verändert. Vorerst! Zum Release setze ich mich ran fürs Feintuning. Bei mir lenkt nichts nach links?! Bissl deadzone ist gut sonst springt die Karre von links nach rechts bei jeder noch so kleinen Bodenwelle!


----------



## Galford (29. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



iPlutonium schrieb:


> @Robonator
> 
> Wie lade ich die Dinge runter die ich jetzt bekommen habe?



Einige Dinge noch gar nicht. Die sind für die Vollversion, nicht die Beta.

Zur Viper: es steht ja dabei, dass man eigentlich 100Uplay Punkte bekommt, und man die nehmen kann um die Viper freizuschalten. Das geht aber erst wenn alles richtig und komplett bei Uplay eingepflegt ist (Uplay-Rewards etc.), also (wohl) erst mit der Vollversion.*

Die Wallpaper kann man runterladen, ich denke mal du findest selber wo man draufklicken muss. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man die Packs bekommt, wenn man die Vollversion des Spiels mit Facebook verknüpft. Edit: Bei mir ist natürlich Uplay schon mit Facebook verknüpft.

Wenn jemand mehr weiß, dann berichtigt mich. Hab auch kurz zum Thema gesucht, aber auf die Schnelle nichts 100%tiges gefunden. Das Spiel kommt allerdings eh erst im November.

*Edit: Hat jemand The Crew direkt bei Uplay vorbestellt. Gib es da schon "Ubisoft Rewards"?


----------



## jesse70 (29. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Das Game erkennt mein "Thrustmaster Ferrari GT 3 in 1" nicht. Bei Driver San Francisco hatte es noch geklappt. Muss ich das Lenkrad im Spiel irgenwie aktivieren?


----------



## Flexsist (29. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Was mich noch freuen würde, wenn man seine eigene Musik ins Spiel einbringen könnte. Wie bei GTA, oder TDU 1.
Weil die mukke in dem Game geht ja mal garnicht, uralt und schlecht dazu.

Wir brauchen Trap TRAP *TRAP* 

MfG


----------



## Bert2007 (29. August 2014)

Musik ingame aus und den Player im Hintergrund laufen lassen


----------



## Ramons01 (29. August 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Was mich noch freuen würde, wenn man seine eigene Musik ins Spiel einbringen könnte. Wie bei GTA, oder TDU 1.
> Weil die mukke in dem Game geht ja mal garnicht, uralt und schlecht dazu.
> 
> Wir brauchen Trap TRAP TRAP
> ...




Das ist schon geplant würde ich sagen, weil wenn man die Radios wechselt kommt man auf eine eigene Playlist wo steht "add a track".

Ich hoffe auch das man mit der Vollversion eigene Songs reinladen kann, dass Feature brauch ich einfach für meine Cross-Country Trips.


----------



## Galford (29. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



> • *Can we expect a radio/music-feature in every car?*
> There will be a radio feature with different stations. Each radio will set up the mood and tone of the region the player is driving in. *And you will be able to play your own playlist.*


 
The Crew Q&A | Forums

 Und nichts gegen "Baby says" von The Kills. Ein richtiger Ohrwurm.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (29. August 2014)

Ich hab gestern Mittag auch nen Key zur Beta erhalten, leider hab ich die letzten Tage kaum Zeit  irgendwas zu machen, deshalb benutze ich ihn leider nicht.  Also wenn jemand noch keinen Key hat, kann er sich bei mir melden.


----------



## jesse70 (29. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Schade, dass die Cops so schwach sind. Was wäre das geil, wenn die genauso agressiv wären wie bei Watch Dogs. Dann könnte man den Film " Fluchtpunkt San Francisco" nachspielen) Aber bei TDU waren sie genauso dämlich, wahrscheinlich ist es unmöglich bei einer so großen Spielwelt die KI anständig zu programmieren. Irgenwann in der Zukunft wird es ein "The Crew" geben wo man aussteigen kann und in jeder Stadt Missionen à la GTA spielbar sind...


----------



## Robonator (29. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ah crap, ich kann die lange Version vom Video gar nicht hochladen, das Ding wäre 21GB groß, bei meiner Leitung würde das einige Tage dauern


----------



## Bert2007 (29. August 2014)

Nicht gut


----------



## chris302 (29. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hey  
Melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort ^^

Also kleine Frage mal hat jemand Erfahrung wie ich das  "Xbox 360 Wireless Racing Wheel" bei Crew zum laufen bekomme.
Den Adapter habe ich schon bloß das Ding wird immer nur als XBOX Controller erkannt, was Lenken ziemlich bescheiden macht 

Jemand eine Idee ? ^^

Danke und Grüße
Chris


----------



## Bert2007 (29. August 2014)

Hab mich überwunden und ne Spritztour mit dem Focus + H- Schaltung gemacht. Bin einfach mal kreuz und quer gefahren und muss sagen das es doch nicht so schlecht ist wie gedacht. Gerade in den Rockys war es echt spassig, hatte was von Rallye Monte Carlo. Viele Serpentinen usw. Also vieeeel spass  kann jedem nur empfehlen da mal hin zu fahren. Driften inklusive. Nicht vergessen auf hardcore zu stellen


----------



## iPlutonium (29. August 2014)

chris302 schrieb:


> Hey
> Melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort ^^
> 
> Also kleine Frage mal hat jemand Erfahrung wie ich das  "Xbox 360 Wireless Racing Wheel" bei Crew zum laufen bekomme.
> ...



Es wurden wahrscheinlich nicht viele Lenkräder implementiert da es ja noch eine Beta ist, aber in der Vollversion werden bestimmt alle Lenkräder zur Verfügung stehen ;D


----------



## Robonator (30. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich nehme an die Beta ist nun vorbei? Ist noch eine weitere geplant oder wars das nun?


----------



## kero81 (30. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Robo, ich spiele gerade The Crew. Geht "noch"...


----------



## Robonator (30. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ah okay, naja ich glaub ich werds aber erstmal nicht mehr zocken, die Tour gestern hat mir erstmal gereicht^^


----------



## chris302 (30. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



iPlutonium schrieb:


> Es wurden wahrscheinlich nicht viele Lenkräder implementiert da es ja noch eine Beta ist, aber in der Vollversion werden bestimmt alle Lenkräder zur Verfügung stehen ;D


 
Schade :/ mit dem hättes das siocherlich mehr gebockt wie auf dem Controller


----------



## ak1504 (30. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Beta bis 14 Uhr...


----------



## Captn (30. August 2014)

Hab das Spiel bis jetzt noch nicht live erlebt, daher wollt ich mal fragen, ob es verschiedene Renntypen gibt?


----------



## msobisch88 (31. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

muss meinen Cannonball Run - N.Y.C. - L.A. mit meinem Dodge Challenger SRT8 auch noch hochladen sind mit Corel Video Studio Stolze 4,7 GB geworden


----------



## tsd560ti (31. August 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Hab das Spiel bis jetzt noch nicht live erlebt, daher wollt ich mal fragen, ob es verschiedene Renntypen gibt?



Bisher Rundkurs, "Drag", Sprint, Checkpoint und Zeit-> Zielpunkt+Teilweise Schäden.

Steuerung fand ich mit dem Lenkrad nen bisschen schwammig, wenn auf einmal bei 250 zwischen zwei Autos erst nen leichter Drall nach links, dann nach rechts kam und die Kiste in den Gegenvetkehr fliegt, war dass bei euch auch so unruhig?
Ich hab bisher bis Lvl8 Missionen gemacht und ne Tour Chicago-Seattle-L.A, schöne Landschaft, Soundtrack geht in Ordnung. 
Nur die Kantenglättung an den Bäumen und teilweise eine schlechte Sichtweite sind mir aufgefallen.

Edit: Was ist ein Cannonball-Run? 
Vollpinn?


----------



## msobisch88 (31. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was ist ein Cannonball-Run?
> Vollpinn?



Kennst du den Film nicht mit Burt Reynolds?  So schnell wie möglich von der Ost zur Westküste der USA.

Hier mal ein Wikipedia-Artikel http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannonball

Intro des Films Cannonball Run 1: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ju5F-Y585YQ


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Dann hau dein Cannonball Run mal raus.


----------



## Flexsist (31. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hab mir gestern GRID 2 für 10€ gekauft. Das Handling von GRID 2 müsste es in The Crew geben. Schön schnell, knackig und direkt. 
Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Grid 2 ist doch für den Arsch.


----------



## Flexsist (31. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Das Handling ist tausend mal besser als das von The Crew. Die Grafik ist auch nice, finde ich. Hab schon alles auf sehr hoch geballert aber immer noch 60 FPS. 

*EDIT:* Da fällt mir ein, in The Crew könnten die Reifen ruhig mehr qualmen, wenn man Burnouts macht.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Nützt nichts wenn das Spiel beschissen ist.


----------



## Flexsist (31. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Das sagst du nur weil du nicht fahren kannst.  

Ich finds nice.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Meine Fahr Erfahrung habe ich von vielen GTA Teilen.


----------



## Flexsist (31. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Wie Jake von Two and a Half Men. 

MfG


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Außerdem war ich schon mehrmals Rallye Weltmeister, Formel 1 Weltmeister und Tourenwagen Meister.   

Ach ja. Le Mans habe ich auch mal gewonnen. Ist aber schon etwas her.


----------



## Flexsist (31. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Und ich war schon mal Kampfjet & Kampfbomber Pilot. 

MfG


----------



## Robonator (31. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

So ich steige auf den Zug mit auf und hier mal meine Version:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J37lr8xQYIc


----------



## Crush182 (31. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Schönes Video 
Das sieht schon eher nach 200km/h aus 
Nicht so wie in dem pcgh Video, wo man das Gefühl hatte mit 50 unterwegs zu sein 

Und: Wo hast du die Musik her (Bei Amazon gibts die leider net)?
Das wäre was passendes für meine UserTracks, falls ich mir das Spiel kaufe


----------



## Robonator (31. August 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Uff. Die beiden Songs von Ficci hab ich von hier:
I'll Always Remember | Ficci
Mt Eden war hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8vjqHINBTw
Dort ist im Video auch der Link zum Lied. Fast all seine Songs sind gratis auf Soundcloud. 

Das erste von Koven hab ich von hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc6MDm89By0


----------



## Captn (1. September 2014)

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit dem Kurvenverhalten der Autos aus? Kann man bei Bedarf mit der Handbremse das Heck schön rumreißen oder ist es dann so, dass sich der Wagen querlegt und dabei eher nur auf dem Boden rumschleift?


----------



## msobisch88 (1. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich Präsentiere hiermit den CANNONBALL-RUN von New York nach Los Angeles. Musik musste ich leider wegen Youtube-Meckerei entfernen  Viel Spass 

@Robonator: Dein Video ist echt klasse.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BtNcgIuUisY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hoffentlich kriegen sie den blauen Strich im Himmel zum Release noch weg und denken sich was anderes aus.


----------



## Bert2007 (1. September 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit dem Kurvenverhalten der Autos aus? Kann man bei Bedarf mit der Handbremse das Heck schön rumreißen oder ist es dann so, dass sich der Wagen querlegt und dabei eher nur auf dem Boden rumschleift?



Das Heck kommt dann und lässt sich auch gut kontrollieren. Je nach speed und driftwinkel musst du die nur antippen oder bissl länger drücken. Ist eigendlich egal ob pad oder wheel


----------



## ak1504 (1. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JV4qh56P3uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Captn (1. September 2014)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> Das Heck kommt dann und lässt sich auch gut kontrollieren. Je nach speed und driftwinkel musst du die nur antippen oder bissl länger drücken. Ist eigendlich egal ob pad oder wheel



Ah cool, das hört sich gut an


----------



## kalkone (1. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kriegen sie den blauen Strich im Himmel zum Release noch weg und denken sich was anderes aus.


 
naja... brauchen die ja nicht. Warum schaltest du ihn nicht einfach aus wenn er dich stört?


----------



## Robonator (2. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



> @Robonator: Dein Video ist echt klasse.



Danke 


Ich muss ja sagen das das Game in normaler Geschwindigkeit echt wie Zeitlupe wirkt. Beim selber fahren ist das nicht so schlimm, aber wenn ich mir andere Videos angucke dann wirkt das immer so laaaaahm


----------



## kalkone (2. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

aber faierweise muss man sagen das echte videos auch lahm ausschauen^^ wenn ich mir die videos meiner gopro von der rennstrecke anschaue, schaut des auch total lahm aus, aber wennst selber auf dem motorrad sitzt ist man nur am arbeiten weil alles so schnell ist 

Ich hab viel mit den steuerungseinstellungen rumgespielt und muss sagen, dass es danach richtig viel spaß gemacht hat mit dem camaro oder golf durch die schnee berge zu heizen


----------



## Robonator (2. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Joa gut das stimmt, wenn ich mir auch heute Videos von zb NFSU2 angucke, dann denk ich mir auch "Omg wie langsam fahren die denn?"  
Sind wohl alle zu sehr an schnellere Spieler gewöhnt


----------



## Bert2007 (2. September 2014)

Oder die Typen im Video können nicht fahren...passiert auch ab und an


----------



## Ramons01 (2. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habe mich sowieso gewundert wieso ihr in den Videos keinen Unfall verursacht. 

Sollte mal an meiner Fahrweise schrauben...


----------



## kero81 (6. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Tja, schon blöd. Ich würd ja jetzt gerne ne Runde drehen...


----------



## Robonator (6. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



kero81 schrieb:


> Tja, schon blöd. Ich würd ja jetzt gerne ne Runde drehen...


 
Oh ja.... Noch sooo lang >.<


----------



## Flexsist (8. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Bei mir kommt selbst in der Realität erst bei 200 aufwährts ein "Geschwindkeitsgefühl" auf.

In meiner *ersten* Fahrstunde damals bin ich mit 160 über die Landstrasse (100 Km/h erlaubt) geballert, nicht mal der Fahrlehrer hat was mitbekommen. 

Bis ich dann sagte, "oh 160...bissel viel oder?" 

MfG


----------



## Robonator (8. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Besonders schlimm ist es wenn man nach der Autobahn wieder in die Stadt kommt. Die 50 kmh fühlen sich dann so unglaublich lahm an.


----------



## Bert2007 (8. September 2014)

Hängt immer vom Wagen ab. Ne E- Klasse bei 250 ist unspektakulär! Anders sieht's in einem Kleinwagen aus


----------



## Galford (11. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Neuer Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W4XcTZ_CAec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Robonator (11. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Naja kein besonderer nun. Dennoch will ich endlich zocken


----------



## Bert2007 (11. September 2014)

Dito


----------



## Galford (11. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja, wenn man in der Beta war, dürfte man eh an keinem Trailer mehr Interesse haben. Aber irgendwie habe ich der Beta den Sprung bei 0:44 über die kaputte Brücke verpasst. Sogar das Gebäude bei 0:55. Holle ich dann spätesten in der Vollversion nach.


----------



## 4DGURU (17. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

30 FPS Spiele hole ich mir nicht für eine Konsole und für den PC schon gar nicht.
Wenn es da keinen brauchbaren 60 FPS Unlock gibt dann kann sich der Publisher The Crew behalten.


----------



## Robonator (17. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



4DGURU schrieb:


> 30 FPS Spiele hole ich mir nicht für eine Konsole und für den PC schon gar nicht.
> Wenn es da keinen brauchbaren 60 FPS Unlock gibt dann kann sich der Publisher The Crew behalten.


 
Guten morgen, man konnte bereits in der Beta auf 60 FPS hauen und die Devs haben angekündigt das die zum Release 60FPS auf PC haben wollen


----------



## Ramons01 (17. September 2014)

4DGURU schrieb:


> 30 FPS Spiele hole ich mir nicht für eine Konsole und für den PC schon gar nicht.
> Wenn es da keinen brauchbaren 60 FPS Unlock gibt dann kann sich der Publisher The Crew behalten.



Nur die Beta hatte 30 FPS. Für den PC gibts 60 und auf den Konsolen sind 30 sowieso normal.

Man konnte in der Beta sowieso auf 60 FPS stellen wenn man in einer Datei was geändert hat.


----------



## Iro540 (24. September 2014)

Kommt eigentlich noch mal ne beta für PC?


----------



## Robonator (24. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Nein bis zum Release kommt da nichts mehr.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (24. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wohin hat sich das Spiel jetzt eigentlich letztendlich entwickelt? In Richtung TDU? Sandkasten-Renner? Viel Sammelei?

Als das Spiel angekündigt wurde, fand ich es noch interessant (was ich immer noch tue), aber irgendwann fliegt jedes Spiel in die "Jo, später mal"-Ecke, wenn der Release noch weit entfernt ist. Nicht, weil das Interesse am jeweiligen Spiel abnimmt, sondern weil mein Leben heute und hier stattfindet und ich mich nicht mit der Warterei auf ein Stück Software beschäftige.

Aber heute lese ich mal wieder davon, daher die Frage, was TheCrew nun ist. Im Grunde kann ich mir die Antwort wohl selber geben, weiterhin der Mix von NFS, TDU usw., bischen Interaktion mit anderen, so einige Solo-Missionen, halt viel Sammelbares. Gell?


----------



## ak1504 (24. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wenn du willst gibts keine Solo Missionen


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (24. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ah ja. Wenn ich nicht will, gibt es also keine. Nun denn.


----------



## ak1504 (24. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

lol...

Etwas unglücklich...

Bis zu 4 Spieler können den Storymode zusammen fahren...


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (24. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja ok, es werde Licht. Ich wollte nur mal wissen, ob sich das zu einer ernsthaften Veranstaltung entwickelt. Meine Befürchtung war eher, daß das Ding wieder vollgestopft ist mit allerlei Füllmaterial a la "Brettere einmal um´ Pudding in drei Minuten", "..mache insgesamt 6000km Bremsspuren" und sowas.

Ich lese beizeiten einfach mal wieder rin, ob´s was neues gibt. Wann ist so die Veröffentlichung angepeilt? Nehme an Frühjahr 2015 so?


----------



## Robonator (24. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

November 2014 ist der Release.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (24. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Merci. Habe die Ehre.


----------



## Bert2007 (25. September 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> November 2014 ist der Release.



11.11. wenn alles gut geht


----------



## Galford (25. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hier ein Video von Gametrailers:
The Crew Video - Report: The Crew - End Game | GameTrailers

Überraschenderweise geht es dabei um das Endgame, also um das, was nach dem Maximal-Level 50 kommt.


----------



## Bert2007 (25. September 2014)

Lvl 50 werde ich schnell haben


----------



## Galford (25. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Naja, bei den meisten Spielen ist es so, dass die XP die man für Level-Aufstiege braucht und die XP die man für Rennen und dergleichen bekommt, nicht im gleichen Verhältnis ansteigen.
Vielleicht braucht man z.B. für den Aufstieg von Level 40 auf 41 die Zeit, die man zu Beginn für den Aufstieg von Level 1 auf 10 gebraucht hat. 

Bei NFS World z.B. war man (zumindest bevor die Schatzjagden hinzukamen) in höheren Level auch sehr lange beschäftigt, um ein Level aufzusteigen.

Wie schnell man auf Level 50 ist, kann man meiner Meinung nach im Moment noch nicht absehen.


 Noch ein Video von Gamespot:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CisajocEPn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (25. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hasse Levelcap


----------



## Galford (25. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Ich hasse Levelcap


 
 Bungie würde da wohl sagen, dass das Spiel da erst richtig anfängt.


----------



## Bert2007 (25. September 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Naja, bei den meisten Spielen ist es so, dass die XP die man für Level-Aufstiege braucht und die XP die man für Rennen und dergleichen bekommt, nicht im gleichen Verhältnis ansteigen.
> Vielleicht braucht man z.B. für den Aufstieg von Level 40 auf 41 die Zeit, die man zu Beginn für den Aufstieg von Level 1 auf 10 gebraucht hat.
> 
> Bei NFS World z.B. war man (zumindest bevor die Schatzjagden hinzukamen) in höheren Level auch sehr lange beschäftigt, um ein Level aufzusteigen.
> ...



Ich hoffe.... Oder Prinzip WoW! Jede Erweiterung neue lvl.


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P4x6A0bbZUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fePJKqgkYdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (29. September 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

September Patch Notes | | News | The Crew


----------



## Galford (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Das Erscheinungsdatum von The Crew wurde verschoben:

Neuer Release-Termin ist der *2. Dezember 2014*


The Crew Release Date Delayed - IGN
Edit: http://thecrew-game.ubi.com/portal/....aspx?c=tcm:156-177369-16&ct=tcm:148-76770-32


Es wird auch eine zweite Beta für PS4 und XboxOne geben.


----------



## Bert2007 (6. Oktober 2014)

Es war ja abzusehen 
Egal, Hauptsache es ist spielbar.


----------



## Ramons01 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Schon Schade, aber immer besser wie ein verbuggtes Spiel das nur halb-fertig ist.

Jetzt heißt es also länger warten...(muss ich doch noch AC Unity kaufen? ).


----------



## Munin666 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Schade, ich hab mich so sehr gefreut endlich ab November anfangen zu dürfen, hab ja das Game auch vorbestellt.
Aber egal, dann eben erst 1 Monat später.
Wenn das mit dem MAX Level erweitert wird wenn man Erweiterungen käuft, dann solls mir auch recht sein, immerhin hab ich den Season Pass.

Mein einziges Problem ist, dass ja im Januar dann GTA V für PC raus kommt und ich dieses dann sicher suchten werde wie bekloppt und die Zeitspanne ja leider etwas gering ist.


----------



## Ramons01 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Meine Güte, dann spielst du halt einen Monat The Crew und machst dann Pause um später dann wieder mit vollem Elan weitercruisen zu können. 

Ich sehe da kein Problem.


----------



## Kinguin (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Die Verschiebung macht eigentlich Sinn,der November ist eh schon voll gestopft (zudem hat Ubisoft 2 Titel aus eigenem Hause dort)
dazu kommt auch noch GTA5 raus,eins der Spiele überhaupt für viele ,kann mir schon vorstellen,warum man verschiebt

ansonsten ich wünschte es gebe nochmal am PC nen Test,ich würde es gern mal ausprobieren (habs irgendwie verpasst die letzten Male  )


----------



## Bert2007 (7. Oktober 2014)

GTA muss bei mir erstmal warten. Hab's auf der ps3 zu 100% durch. 
Warten wir's ab.... Dezember ist immer ne doofe Zeit. Weihnachtsgeschäft aka mega viel arbeiten :/


----------



## Iro540 (8. Oktober 2014)

Hm schade. Hab mich schon gefreut das während dem Herbst  (graues wetter) zu zocken. 
Naja, wenn die die zeit brauchen ists besser so als andersrum.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: The Crew*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ne3hW6xMzJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Crush182 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Das sieht nach so viel Tuning aus... kann man da echt so viel machen, oder gibts 5 "bodykits" und das wars?


----------



## ak1504 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Für das Mustang Street Kit z.b. 15 Frontschürzen zur Wahl...


----------



## Robonator (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

In der Beta konntest du individuell die Teile aussuchen für jede Seite. Zumindest erinnere ich mich so noch daran^^ Pro kit hattest du dann ein paar Auswahlmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Bert2007 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich sitz schon auf heißen Kohlen!


----------



## kero81 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wobei da schon viele sehr ähnlich aussahen oder täusche ich mich da?!


----------



## Robonator (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Waren Teils nur kleine Veränderungen ja, zumindest in den ersten Kits, die letzten hab ich nie freigeschaltet^^


----------



## ak1504 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Nächste Konsolen Beta 6.-10. November..!

The Crew Closed Beta on Xbox One & PlayStation 4 - UbiBlog - Ubisoft®


----------



## Bert2007 (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich nehme ne PC Beta!


----------



## Ramons01 (29. Oktober 2014)

*schnief* wieso keine 3. PC Beta, jetzt wo einige Bugs gefixed wurden. 

Dieses komische flimmern bei Nacht ist ja jetzt weg.


----------



## DerBusch13 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hatte nen witzigen Bug in der Wüste. Als ich non NY nach LA gefahren bin, waren in der Wüste die Straßen Bunt bzw. Lila mal Gelb usw. Als ich aus der Wüste raus war, waren die Straßen wieder normal.

Btw, die Cops in dem Spiel waren mir zu naja schlecht bzw. ich hatte in 30 Stunden Spielzeit nur eine Verfolgungsjagd, die nichts mit der Story zu tun hatte. Die war aber auch nach 1er Minute beendet :/


----------



## Bert2007 (29. Oktober 2014)

LSD Mod 
Ja Polizei könnte stärker sein.


----------



## Ramons01 (29. Oktober 2014)

Ohja die Cops...

Die Straßensperren sind ein Witz. 
Auf der einen Seite ein Auto und der andere so ein Absperrdings, sehr gefährlich. 

Man kann sie auch zu leicht abhängen und Sterne bekommt man auch relativ schwer und hauptsächlich kommen nur normale Bullenautos. In der Story waren ja auch so große dabei, dass war ja im Tutorial.

Aber von mir aus können sie das nachpatchen, solange die wichtigsten Sachen passen...


----------



## Bert2007 (29. Oktober 2014)

Solang sie keine 350 fahren wie bei NFS?! Seeeehr realistisch xD


----------



## DerBusch13 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja ich fahre mit nem Veneno, und die Cops fahren nen Ford. Na wer ist schneller ? Sie haben 3 versuche um zu antworten xD


----------



## ak1504 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Das passt schon mit den Cops das sie nich so nervig wie in NFS sind.


----------



## Bert2007 (31. Oktober 2014)

Die finalen Systemanforderungen sind da.
Wie zu erwarten sehr moderat.


----------



## B4C4RD! (6. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hab's mir soeben Vorbestellt bei Amazon


----------



## Ramons01 (6. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habs schon am 31. Juli vorbestellt...in das Spiel habe ich einfach Vertrauen.


----------



## Bert2007 (7. November 2014)

Werde mir das mit dem seasonpass holen. Gibt's als Bundle schon preiswert!


----------



## Crush182 (8. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Mal eine kleine Info nebenbei:

Man kann endlich seinen Namen ändern 
(Auf der Internetseite einloggen und in die Einstellungen rein)



> Dein aktueller Benutzername wird zu deinem 'einzigartigen Benutzernamen', der nicht mehr geändert werden kann und permanent mit deinem Konto verknüpft ist.
> Dein einzigartiger Benutzername ist eine persönliche Kennung und wird nur auf deiner Kontoinformationsseite angezeigt. Einige Ubisoft-Spiele, die vor dem 14. Oktober erschienen sind, benötigen den einzigartigen Benutzernamen.
> 
> Dein neuer Benutzername, auch eine persönliche Kennung, erscheint in deinem Profil auf Uplay.com, er wird in Uplay für Konsolen und PC (inkl. Freundesliste) und in allen zukünftigen Ubisoft-Titeln ab dem 14. Oktober auch im Spiel angezeigt.
> Bis du dich entscheidest, ihn zu ändern, wird automatisch der aktuelle Benutzername als neuer Benutzername verwendet.



Falls z.B. jmd. in uplay bisher einen "blöden" namen hatte und für "the Crew" seinen richtigen haben möchte (wie z.B. bei mir vorher "Crus4" -weil "Crush182" belegt war- jetzt "ICrush182I").


----------



## iPlutonium (9. November 2014)

Wird es in the Crew den Nissan GTR R-35 geben? In der beta gab es nur den R-34 und den Z.


----------



## Bert2007 (9. November 2014)

iPlutonium schrieb:


> Wird es in the Crew den Nissan GTR R-35 geben? In der beta gab es nur den R-34 und den Z.



Gehe ich mal von aus


----------



## iPlutonium (9. November 2014)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> Gehe ich mal von aus



Ich hoffe es mal, mein Lieblings Wagen


----------



## Bert2007 (9. November 2014)

Spätestens im DLC wird er kommen.


----------



## iPlutonium (9. November 2014)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> Spätestens im DLC wird er kommen.



War ja klar ubisoft, aber mir ist es wert für den wagen zu bezahlen.


----------



## Robonator (9. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

2. Dezember. Noch so lang hin... Och manno... Hab total bock wieder mit nem Kollegen durch die Rocky Mountains zu driften.


----------



## Bert2007 (9. November 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> 2. Dezember. Noch so lang hin... Och manno... Hab total bock wieder mit nem Kollegen durch die Rocky Mountains zu driften.



Nicht nur du! Freue mich auch schon drauf


----------



## iPlutonium (9. November 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> 2. Dezember. Noch so lang hin... Och manno... Hab total bock wieder mit nem Kollegen durch die Rocky Mountains zu driften.



Was ist den dann, Release oder Beta?


----------



## Robonator (9. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Release. :/ Noch so lang hin :/


----------



## Bert2007 (9. November 2014)

Tja eigendlich würde es jetzt kommen


----------



## Ramons01 (10. November 2014)

Besser am 2. Dezember und ein bisschen mehr Zeit, als jetzt zum Original Releasetag und Bugverseucht.

Ich finde die Entscheidung super, sowas würde man bei den anderen großen Titeln nie machen.


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Bugverseucht wirds so oder so sein. Ist nen Ubisoft-Titel. 
Wird dann auch wieder so 30 Patches in kurzer Zeit geben und danach nix mehr, so wie einfach jedes andere Ubisoftgame auch. 
Ich denke auch das es wieder mal Probleme mit dem MP geben wird die einfach bleiben werden, so wie in den meisten anderen Games von denen auch.


----------



## Bert2007 (10. November 2014)

Warten wir's ab....


----------



## iPlutonium (10. November 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bugverseucht wirds so oder so sein. Ist nen Ubisoft-Titel.
> Wird dann auch wieder so 30 Patches in kurzer Zeit geben und danach nix mehr, so wie einfach jedes andere Ubisoftgame auch.
> Ich denke auch das es wieder mal Probleme mit dem MP geben wird die einfach bleiben werden, so wie in den meisten anderen Games von denen auch.



Besser 30 Patches als das Spiel zuvernachlässigen.


----------



## Bert2007 (10. November 2014)

Geben wir dem Spiel eine Chance! Noch ist kein Release. Bugs wird's immer geben, bei dem Umfang heutiger Spiele. Mit ist das auch egal ob ein  Day One Patch kommt oder nicht. Hauptsache es ist spielbar. Nvidia und AMD werden auch wieder passende Treiber nach reichen.


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ne Chance hat es ja sowieso deswegen wirds ja auch noch vorbestellt bis zum Release


----------



## Bert2007 (10. November 2014)

Sobald der erste Fehler kommt geht das Geschrei wieder los. Ich sehe es schon vor mir. Bei 1mio PC-Configs muss das Spiel natürlich zu 100% perfekt laufen und sein. Das ist immer ein heikles Thema was ich nicht weiter ausbauen will. 

Meine Hoffnungen sind groß, denn die Beta ging schon gut. Da laufen manch AAA Titel schlechter.


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Joa die Beta lief auch bei mir echt gut, dank der neuen SSD dürften nun auch die Laderuckler weg sein^^


----------



## Bert2007 (10. November 2014)

Laderuckler? Hatte ich auf ner HDD nicht.


----------



## Robonator (10. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich schon, hatte ich aber mit fast jedem Game. Ist halt ne arschlahme Eco HDD mit nur 5400rpm gewesen.


----------



## iPlutonium (10. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

So hab mir jetzt mal die The Crew Gold Edition gegönnt, wenn sowieso die ganzen Autos mit Dlc´s nachgereicht werden, lohnt sich wohl der Season Pass ;D

Edit: Wenn sich nix mit dem Release verschiebt sag ich mal der Winter ist gerettet


----------



## Bert2007 (10. November 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich schon, hatte ich aber mit fast jedem Game. Ist halt ne arschlahme Eco HDD mit nur 5400rpm gewesen.



Na gut hab ne Velociraptor mit 10.000rpm drin 

Ja der Winter kann kommen


----------



## Ramons01 (10. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich wollte unbedingt ne DVD fürs Regal haben und hab mir auf Amazon die Limited Edition gekauft, jetzt hab ich mal dem Inhalt des Season Passes gesehen und dachte mir..."Ah cool gleich mal invenstieren" 

Auf jeden Fall, kann man den einzelnen Season Pass irgendwie nirgends auf Uplay oder Steam kaufen. Komischerweise hat MMOGA den Season Pass einzeln im Angebot.

Was meint ihr dazu? Kann man MMOGA da trauen?


----------



## iPlutonium (10. November 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ich wollte unbedingt ne DVD fürs Regal haben und hab mir auf Amazon die Limited Edition gekauft, jetzt hab ich mal dem Inhalt des Season Passes gesehen und dachte mir..."Ah cool gleich mal invenstieren"
> 
> Auf jeden Fall, kann man den einzelnen Season Pass irgendwie nirgends auf Uplay oder Steam kaufen. Komischerweise hat MMOGA den Season Pass einzeln im Angebot.
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu? Kann man MMOGA da trauen?



Hab so viele Spiele und Seasson Passes gekauft und immer sehr schnell und kulant gewesen, hab mir die Gold Edition bei Mmoga vorbestellt.


----------



## Ramons01 (10. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



iPlutonium schrieb:


> Hab so viele Spiele und Seasson Passes gekauft und immer sehr schnell und kulant gewesen, hab mir die Gold Edition bei Mmoga vorbestellt.


 
Ja ich hab auch schon Games bei MMOGA gekauft und das hat super geklappt, aber ich meine jetzt die Tatsache, dass MMOGA den Season Pass verkauft und Uplay/Steam/Amazon nicht.

Ist halt die Frage ob es dann wirklich der Season Pass ist.


----------



## iPlutonium (11. November 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ja ich hab auch schon Games bei MMOGA gekauft und das hat super geklappt, aber ich meine jetzt die Tatsache, dass MMOGA den Season Pass verkauft und Uplay/Steam/Amazon nicht.
> 
> Ist halt die Frage ob es dann wirklich der Season Pass ist.



Ruf doch da an, oder schreib den ne Mail.


----------



## nyx7 (11. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ja ich hab auch schon Games bei MMOGA gekauft und das hat super geklappt, aber ich meine jetzt die Tatsache, dass MMOGA den Season Pass verkauft und Uplay/Steam/Amazon nicht.
> 
> Ist halt die Frage ob es dann wirklich der Season Pass ist.


 
bei steam kommt der doch erst immer kurz vor release ?

aber wen du mmoga nicht vertraust dann geh doch mal in den live chat .ich habe bis jetzt immer alles bekommen.


----------



## Ramons01 (11. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habe die per Mail gefragt, ob sie bestätigen können das es der Season Pass ist und das kam als Antwort:



> [FONT=&quot]Hello,
> We will send the key on Dec. 2nd and as for the key that you need activate it in the Uplay, thank you!
> 
> Bei Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen selbstverständlich zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sagt jetzt sehr viel über den Season Pass aus... 

Naja ich warte noch n bisschen und beobachte das Ganze.


----------



## Bert2007 (11. November 2014)

Bin mit mmoga sehr zufrieden und kaufe da sehr oft. Da ich leider kein Geld drucken kann, suche ich mir halt was wo man sparen kann. Freunde die da kaufen hatten auch noch keine Probleme.


----------



## iPlutonium (13. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Kompatible Lenkräder

XB1
Mad Catz® Pro Racing™ Force Feedback Wheel
Thrustmaster TX (officially supported by MS)

Paddle XB1

PS4
Thrustmaster T100
Thrustmaster Thrustmaster T80 (officially supported by Sony)
Thrustmaster T300RS (officially supported by Sony)
Thrustmaster T500RS
Shifter Th8A
Shifter Th8RS

PC
Fanatec ClubSport Wheel
Thrustmaster TX Racing Wheel
Thrustmaster T500 RS Racing wheel (with Ferrari GTE 458 Challenge Rim )
Thrustmaster T300RS Racing WHEEL
T500 RS Gear Shift
Thrustmaster T100 (Thrustmaster F430 Force Feedback)
Thrustmaster Ferrari Red Legend
Logitech Driving Force GT
Logitech G27
Top Drive Free Bird Wireless Racing Wheel & Top Drive GT Wheel / Pedals
Twin Wheel F1 Combo Wheel
Simraceway SRW-S1

Ich finde das es irgendwie viel zu wenig aktuelle Autos gibt in The Crew ...


----------



## Bert2007 (13. November 2014)

Es sind nicht alle Autos gelistet! 
Und sie wollen ja noch die dlc verkaufen


----------



## iPlutonium (13. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> Es sind nicht alle Autos gelistet!
> Und sie wollen ja noch die dlc verkaufen


 
Was meinst du sollte man sich den Seasson Pass kaufen oder nicht ?


----------



## Bert2007 (13. November 2014)

Ich sag mal soooo. Wenn man in dieses Spiel Zeit investieren will, dann ja. Ich werde ihn mir gleich holen.


----------



## iPlutonium (13. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal soooo. Wenn man in dieses Spiel Zeit investieren will, dann ja. Ich werde ihn mir gleich holen.


 
Ja da hast du recht, mal wieder ein gutes Rennspiel für den Pc, ich werde mir wahrscheinlich den Seasson Pass auch kaufen, da Ubisoft und ihre Dlc Politik....

Bin nur ein bissel unentschlossen bezüglich MMOGA und der Gold Edition von The Crew. Ich weiß nämlich nicht ob der Preis fällt oder steigt -.-


----------



## Bert2007 (13. November 2014)

Ich hol mir es am 28.11. Fallen Nein, steigen evtl Ja! Hatte noch nie Probleme mit der Seite und Freunde auch nicht.


----------



## iPlutonium (13. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> Ich hol mir es am 28.11. Fallen Nein, steigen evtl Ja! Hatte noch nie Probleme mit der Seite und Freunde auch nicht.


 
Okay, meinst du Mmoga verschickt die Key´s ein Tag oder 2 Tage früher ? Macht ja Amazon ja eigentlich auch, mit Mmoga hat ich auch gar keine Probleme bisher, Cod Aw, Fifa 15, Arma 3, und und und.


----------



## Bert2007 (13. November 2014)

Denke ich mal das die das so machen


----------



## iPlutonium (13. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hab auf der Facebook Page von The Crew diesen Eintrag gefunden.


In Kürze werden wir weitere Wagen bekanntgeben, die in #TheCrew verfügbar sein werden.  >> www.thecrewgame.com/cars ! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab vorhin auf der Homepage nach den Fahrzeug Modellen geschaut, da steht nix von Bmw M5 in der BMW Kategorie ist nur der Z4 vorhanden und kein M5er, also haben wir schon ein neues Auto, der Screen scheint mir auch glaubwürdig zu sein.


----------



## Bert2007 (13. November 2014)

Den M5 hab ich im Video gesehen und viele mehr.


----------



## Ramons01 (13. November 2014)

Ich warte immernoch auf meinen Ford GT. 

Und vielleicht auch auf den Audi R8...


----------



## Bert2007 (13. November 2014)

Gemach gemach liebe Racer! Bald werden wir mehr erfahren! Mein G27 wartet auch schon auf den Einsatz


----------



## iPlutonium (13. November 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ich warte immernoch auf meinen Ford GT.
> 
> Und vielleicht auch auf den Audi R8...



Die werden locker kommen, vielleicht mit den ganzen DLC's oder auch nicht vielleicht erwartet uns eine Überraschung am 2.12 und unsere ganzen Traumwagen werden implementiert sein wer weiß wer weiß, einfach optimistisch sein lange ist es nicht mehr.


----------



## Ramons01 (14. November 2014)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> Gemach gemach liebe Racer! Bald werden wir mehr erfahren! Mein G27 wartet auch schon auf den Einsatz



Hehe...ich werde mir noch ein G27 holen. 

Noch ca. 2 1/2 Wochen...dann ist Release. ^___^
Das wird ein spitze Winter, habe ich so das Gefühl.


----------



## Galford (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ich warte immernoch auf meinen Ford GT.



Der war doch schon in der Beta. Das gab es ein dreiteiliges Rennen. Zuerst musstest du mit deinem normalen Auto auf dem Flugplatz einen anderen Fahrer stoppen, und seine Zugangsberechtigung (oder so etwas ähnliches) für das Testgelände zu bekommen. Dann ging es mit dem GT auf die Teststrecke, und anschließend musstest du mit dem GT anderen Verfolgern entkommen. Der Ford GT war allerdings getuned, aber das spielt ja nicht wirklich eine Rolle.

Edit: Okay, außerhalb der Mission war er noch nicht spielbar. Aber der ist sicher im Spiel.



 Season Pass Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3LeKe5eH0Ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bert2007 (14. November 2014)

Hab mir gerade das Video für den Season Pass angeguckt und ich sage: ja ich will.


----------



## Ramons01 (14. November 2014)

Da hast du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. 

Einige neue Autos und sogar ein Rally Autolein von VW. Ich denke da kommt noch so einiges auf uns zu.


----------



## Bert2007 (14. November 2014)

Die Aussage war ja von Ubi: das wird das WoW der Rennspiele. Potenzial hat es, wie so viele Spiele. Ich finde die Aussage etwas gewagt. Egal ob man WoW mag oder nicht. Ein Meilenstein war oder ist es. So was als Vergleich zu nehmen, ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Ramons01 (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hat jemand ein wenig Erfahrung mit Uplay und weiß ob es egal ist wenn ich den Season Pass vor dem Spiel aktiviere? Weil wenn ich auf MMOGA den Code vor Realease bekomme und ich ihn dann auf Uplay eingebe, wird mein Spiel von Amazon sicher noch nicht da sein. 

Oder meint ihr man bekommt den Ferrarri und den McLaren auch nach Realease noch?


----------



## Bert2007 (14. November 2014)

Die beiden Fahrzeuge sind Bestandteil des Passes, soweit ich weiß. Also ist das Banane ob du das erst nach dem Release eingibst. Ob man aber das Spiel vorher installen muss bei Uplay das weiß ich nicht. Bei Origin und Steam ist das egal.


----------



## AimBack1 (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Weiß denn einer ob es DLC oder so was geben wird? Denn das wäre schon kacke. 

Liebe Grüße,
AimBack


----------



## Bert2007 (14. November 2014)

das steht sogar ein paar posts weiter vorn 
Ja es wird einige geben laut Ubisoft. Macht aber kein Sinn sich alle einzeln zu kaufen. Kauf dir den Seasonpass!
Edit: the Crew + Season Pass bei MMOGA 53 Euro. Das ist die the Crew Gold Edition.


----------



## DerMega (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hab da mal ne Frage.
Wisst ihr, wie das Fahrverhalten so wird? Eher NFS Like oder doch eher in Richtung Grid 1 / Grid Autosport (NICHT Grid2)?
Mich interessiert das Spiel schon aber auf NFS in schick habe ich keine Lust mehr und bei so einem Fahrverhalten brauch ich mein Lenkrad auch garnicht anklemmen.
In einem Video was ich gesehen habe, sah das ganze eher nach NFS aus. Hat jemand die Beta gespielt oder hatInfos diesbezüglich?


----------



## Bert2007 (14. November 2014)

DerMega schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage.
> Wisst ihr, wie das Fahrverhalten so wird? Eher NFS Like oder doch eher in Richtung Grid 1 / Grid Autosport (NICHT Grid2)?
> Mich interessiert das Spiel schon aber auf NFS in schick habe ich keine Lust mehr und bei so einem Fahrverhalten brauch ich mein Lenkrad auch garnicht anklemmen.
> In einem Video was ich gesehen habe, sah das ganze eher nach NFS aus. Hat jemand die Beta gespielt oder hatInfos diesbezüglich?



Ich empfehle die Seiten zu lesen! Ich habe einen kurzen Test mit Lenkrad und Pad gemacht ( Betaphase). Das sollte deine Frage beantworten 

Edit: NFS ist nicht gleich NFS!


----------



## DerMega (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Okidoki, danke für den Tipp. Habs auch gleich gefunden und gelesen
Testbeitrag von Bert2007

Das hört sich gut an. Mein Logitech Momo Force Feedback wird zwar offiziell nicht unterstützt aber ich denke es wird trotzdem funktionieren. Driften und mit dem Gas Lenken hört sich gut an, zumal mal ja scheinbar auch übertreiben kann und sich dann dreht.
Also nicht zu arcadelastig.
Mist .... zu wenig Zeit, zu viele Spiele 
Danke!


----------



## iPlutonium (14. November 2014)

Moin Leute,  

Kennt ihr ein billiges aber auch gutes Lenkrad, ich hab nur ein Controller und das Feeling ist irgendwie nicht da..


----------



## Bert2007 (14. November 2014)

Was heißt denn billig?


----------



## Robonator (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also für bis zu 100€ wurd mir das Driving Force GT empfohlen.


----------



## iPlutonium (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> Was heißt denn billig?


 
Das es nicht so viel kosten soll, ich mein Dezember steht vor der Tür, ich musste mir ne neue Glotze kaufen da die andere abgeraucht ist, joa Budget ist jetzt nicht enorm viel.... deswegen billig.


----------



## Bert2007 (14. November 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Also für bis zu 100€ wurd mir das Driving Force GT empfohlen.



100euro sollte man schon planen! Das was Robonator hat ist gut


----------



## iPlutonium (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> 100euro sollte man schon planen! Das was Robonator hat ist gut


 
Dann werde ich es nehmen, muss nur beim Media Markt vorbei schauen und mir mal ein Eindruck von dem Lenkrad machen.


----------



## Ramons01 (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Sagen wir so: Es kommt darauf an was du erwartest. 

Wenn du einfach nur ein Lenkrad + Gas und Bremsen willst passt das...soll es aber noch ein wenig mehr sein musst du schon mehr ausgeben.

Das G27 kostet auf Amazon 250€, dafür hat es aber eine gute Verarbeitung, Gangschaltung und sogar ein Kupplungspedal (ob das überhaupt nützt im Spiel oder mehr fürs Ego ist ), dazu noch LEDs mit Drehzahlanzeige bzw. optimaler Schaltmoment, Force Feedback etc..


----------



## iPlutonium (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Sagen wir so: Es kommt darauf an was du erwartest.
> 
> Wenn du einfach nur ein Lenkrad + Gas und Bremsen willst passt das...soll es aber noch ein wenig mehr sein musst du schon mehr ausgeben.
> 
> Das G27 kostet auf Amazon 250€, dafür hat es aber eine gute Verarbeitung, Gangschaltung und sogar ein Kupplungspedal (ob das überhaupt nützt im Spiel oder mehr fürs Ego ist ), dazu noch LEDs mit Drehzahlanzeige bzw. optimaler Schaltmoment, Force Feedback etc..


 
Ne auf sowas setzte ich nicht viel, die Hauptsache ist Lenkrad, Schaltwippen würde ich gerne haben , Gas und Bremse, mehr auch nicht..


----------



## DerMega (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich find das G27 ist zu teuer für das was es liefert. Hatte es mal für 199€ geschossen und dann mit meinem Momo Force Feedback verglichen. Das was es anders oder besser gemacht hatte, war den Mehrpreis einfach nicht wert.
Aber ich werde OT.


----------



## Bert2007 (14. November 2014)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Sagen wir so: Es kommt darauf an was du erwartest.
> 
> Wenn du einfach nur ein Lenkrad + Gas und Bremsen willst passt das...soll es aber noch ein wenig mehr sein musst du schon mehr ausgeben.
> 
> Das G27 kostet auf Amazon 250€, dafür hat es aber eine gute Verarbeitung, Gangschaltung und sogar ein Kupplungspedal (ob das überhaupt nützt im Spiel oder mehr fürs Ego ist ), dazu noch LEDs mit Drehzahlanzeige bzw. optimaler Schaltmoment, Force Feedback etc..



Ja die Kupplung hat eine Funktion im Spiel. Die Led Anzeige geht auch.
Ich besitze das G27 ja selber und bin sehr zufrieden. Ob man bereit ist so viel Geld zu bezahlen, muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Ramons01 (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> Ja die Kupplung hat eine Funktion im Spiel. Die Led Anzeige geht auch.
> Ich besitze das G27 ja selber und bin sehr zufrieden. Ob man bereit ist so viel Geld zu bezahlen, muss jeder selber wissen.


 
Also meinst du damit, dass man die Kupplung drücken muss um zu schalten? Das wäre super...genauso wünsche ich es mir nämlich. 

Ich glaub du hast bei der ersten Beta nämlich mal gesagt, dass die Kupplung nicht benötigt wird, darum hake ich da jetzt nach.


----------



## Bert2007 (14. November 2014)

Das hängt von der Spielweise ab. Als Neuling empfehle ich mit Paddel zu fahren. Kuppeln, lenken und schalten in einem Kopf an Kopf Rennen kann einen schon mal überfordern. Sollte man doch Wert auf Realismus legen kann man damit schon gut fahren. Ich habe den Test in der ersten Beta gemacht. In der 2. bin ich dann durch weg mit Kupplung gefahren. In der Stadt mit vielen harten Kurven braucht man schon Übung. Überland ist das doch ganz easy. Highway brauch ich nichts zu sagen da man eh nur geradeaus fährt. Ich bin mit dem Focus RS und dem maximal möglichen Tuning komplett über die Map gefahren. In den Bergen war es schon sehr anspruchsvoll. Da muss man quasi alle 2s schalten und lenken. Das hat mir sehr viel Spass gebracht obwohl ich mich schon mal verhaspelt hab beim schalten  ich denke wenn man viel Zeit investiert kann man mit kupplung schon schneller sein als mit Paddel. Bei Ausdauerrennen würde ich von der Kupplung abraten. Danach ist man schon etwas fertig. Wie ein Steuermann der sein Dampfer auf hoher See versucht auf Kurs zu halten haha.


----------



## Ramons01 (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hahaha...klingt sehr spaßig. 

Ich möchte einfach beim Cruisen durch die USA, ein wenig Realismus haben....es mag zwar viel Übung brauchen, aber nur Gas geben und Lenken kann jeder und vor allem wenn man schon ein Lenkrad mit Kupplung und Schaltung hat + ein Rennspiel wo es auch unterstützt wird, sollte man es schon ausnützen.

Genau sowas wollte ich von dir hören, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens das ich das Richtige Lenkrad im Auge habe.


----------



## Bert2007 (14. November 2014)

Mit einem Lenkrad zieht man jeden Padspieler ab  
Ich bin mit meinem Besten quer über die Map gefahren. Selbes Auto, selbes Tuning. Er mit pad, Automatik und ESP usw an, ich mit wheel und alles off und Kupplung. In den Kurven hab ich ihn so was von abgezogen  wo er bremsen musste bin ich in den drift und hab mit der Spitze Hacke Technik geschalten. Hat der im TS geflucht  
Nach der Tour war ich aber auch fertig ey


----------



## Ramons01 (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Klingt auf jeden Fall nach Spaß für die ganze Familie die ganzen kleinen Rennfahrer unter uns.


----------



## Bert2007 (14. November 2014)

Da kommt der Walter Röhrl durch


----------



## Ion (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Lässt es sich denn überhaupt gut mit Tastatur fahren?
Ich habe weder Pad noch Lenkrad, bin daher auf eine etwas Arcade-lastigere Steuerung angewiesen.

Bei Shift 2 kam ich damit mit ein paar Fahrhilfen immerhin bis zu den Werkswagenrennen, spätestens da zerreißt es mich aber mit meinem Audi (900PS). Keine Chance mehr mit Tastatur ..
Wie sieht das bei The Crew aus?


----------



## Bert2007 (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

oh ha! gute frage 

man kann unter einstellungen das handling einstellen zw normal und hardcore, wenn ich die bezeichnung richtig im kopf hab. eigendlich ist es ja ein arcadespiel. zur not würde ich in ein pad investieren. der xbox pad ist sehr gut.


----------



## Ramons01 (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also ich bin die Beta nur mit Tastatur gefahren und so schlimm ist es nicht. Da es noch am Laptop war, hatte ich nicht so viel FPS und nach einiger Zeit sind mir die Finger fast abgefallen da die Tastatur zu unbequem war....aber sonst gehts relativ gut. 
Man muss halt das Gefühl ein wenig lernen mit Bremsen, driften und Gas geben.

Edit: In ein Pad investieren ist immer sinnvoll - 30€ für ein Xbox Pad mit Kabel geht eh.


----------



## Ion (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich meine, das Spiel kommt von Ubisoft, ich erwarte da keinen so hohen Anspruch wie bei z. B. Shift 2.
Aber es sollte natürlich Spaß machen mit der Tastatur. Es kommt ja bald und dann werden hier sicher einige ihre Erfahrungen posten 

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf das Spiel, endlich mal wieder ein Openworld Racer der dem "wahren" NFS ähnelt.
Ein Kumpel von mir ist völlig ausgeflippt als er The Crew gesehen hat, einfach weil seine Lieblingsspiele NFS U1 & 2 + MW1 sind 
Das müsstet ihr sehen, als er die Beta gespielt hat, kam seine "Macke" wieder ans Tageslicht: Er macht die Motorgeräusche mit der Stimme nach. Ich schmeiß mich da jedes mal weg


----------



## Robonator (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich fand das ganz gut. Bei dem Video das ich gemacht hatte bin ich ja auch fast 2h am Stück mit der Tastatur gefahren und es ging. Hinterher taten die Finger leicht weh aber das wars ^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J37lr8xQYIc


----------



## Bert2007 (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

bei dem spiel wird man mich nur mit einer brechstange vom lenkrad trennen können.
wenn ich etwas zeit finde könnte man eine kleine review machen, zusammen gestetzt von mehreren spielern. einer mit wheel, der andere mit pad und der dritte mit tastatur zb.
benchen wird wohl schwer werden bei dem onlinegetümmel.


----------



## iPlutonium (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich glaube am Release Tag werden sowieso wieder die Server down gehen wie bei Watch Dogs oder sie haben daraus gelernt und nachgerüstet


----------



## Galford (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> man kann unter einstellungen das handling einstellen zw normal und hardcore, wenn ich die bezeichnung richtig im kopf hab. eigendlich ist es ja ein arcadespiel.



Full assist, Sport und Hardcore. Wobei ich zugeben muss, mit Gamepad hat mir Sport am besten gefallen.


----------



## Bert2007 (14. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> Full assist, Sport und Hardcore. Wobei ich zugeben muss, mit Gamepad hat mir Sport am besten gefallen.


 
danke dir. hab die ganze zeit überlegt welche modi das waren.


----------



## ak1504 (21. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

25.-28. November Open Beta für Konsolen...

http://thecrew-game.ubi.com/portal/....aspx?c=tcm:156-185558-16&ct=tcm:148-76770-32






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2rANobuRL4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bert2007 (21. November 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> 25.-28. November Open Beta für Konsolen...
> 
> http://thecrew-game.ubi.com/portal/de-DE/newslist/details.aspx?c=tcm%3A156-185558-16&ct=tcm%3A148-76770-32
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rANobuRL4A



Viel besser ist, dass das Relase vor der Tür steht.


----------



## ak1504 (21. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bert2007 (22. November 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=786954"/>



Nice ✌


----------



## iPlutonium (23. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Far Cry 4 ist ja eine Katastrophe geworden, mal schauen wie das mit The Crew laufen wird, ich sag mal so hoffentlich gut


----------



## Bert2007 (23. November 2014)

iPlutonium schrieb:


> Far Cry 4 ist ja eine Katastrophe geworden, mal schauen wie das mit The Crew laufen wird, ich sag mal so hoffentlich gut



Die Beta ging schon mal gut. Ohne Streamingfehler.


----------



## Robonator (23. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



iPlutonium schrieb:


> Far Cry 4 ist ja eine Katastrophe geworden, mal schauen wie das mit The Crew laufen wird, ich sag mal so hoffentlich gut


 
Wieso ist FC4 ne Katastrophe? Bei mir rennt es butterweich und ich kann mich auch sonst nicht nennenswert beklagen. AC Unity ist voll aus dem Ruder gelaufen.


----------



## iPlutonium (23. November 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wieso ist FC4 ne Katastrophe? Bei mir rennt es butterweich und ich kann mich auch sonst nicht nennenswert beklagen. AC Unity ist voll aus dem Ruder gelaufen.



Tja da spalten sich wohl die Wege, wiederum läuft bei mir Ac unity butterweich, Far Cry startet beim mir überhaupt nicht, ich habe es auf Fehler überprüft es hat nix gebracht,  neuinstaliert hat auch keine Besserung gebracht, da muss ich wohl auf Patches warten..


----------



## ak1504 (24. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Noch paar Infos: http://www.gameswelt.de/the-crew/special/neun-fakten-zu-the-crew,232235


----------



## tsd560ti (24. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habs mir am Samstag schonmal als Gold-Edition vorbestellt, die Welt hat mich in der Beta begeistert. 
Nur vom Dodge Challenger kann ich abraten, selbst wenn ihr so ein Handling schon aus Eutotrucksimulator gewohnt seid 
@ak Schön, dass ich dich hier mal wieder sehe, wie 6K Posts vorher im Rivals Thread


----------



## ak1504 (24. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ach da hat er gesteckt:

Grafikkarten 2.688
Netzteile und Gehäuse 1.477
Kammerspiele 1.386
Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung 1.046


----------



## Bert2007 (25. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

ich hab passend zum spiel urlaub


----------



## tsd560ti (25. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hab Arbeiten/Klausurenphase, aber das geht vor  Der Rest Privates kommt auf die Pinnwand.

Ist Galford auch noch am Start?


----------



## Galford (25. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Gut, dann stell ich mal eine Frage: hat jemand eine Ahnung wie lange Uplay noch auf Steam verlinkt? Bei Uplay direkt kann man nichts mehr kaufen. Geht im Moment nur über Steam. Wenn ich jetzt die Retail-Version von The Crew über Uplay aktiviere, und den Season Pass bei Steam kaufen würde, funktioniert dann alles? Gut, ich hatte eh vor zumindest beim Season Pass bei einem Key-Store zu kaufen, und da bekommt man wohl einen Uplay-Key. Da man den noch bei Uplay aktivieren kann, dürfte es ja keine Probleme geben.
Eigentlich ist es somit egal, aber mich wundert, dass Uplay jetzt schon so lange auf Steam verlinkt. Vielleicht bleibt das so, oder liegt es nur an Serverüberlastung durch AC Unity und FC4?


----------



## Ramons01 (25. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> Gut, dann stell ich mal eine Frage: hat jemand eine Ahnung wie lange Uplay noch auf Steam verlinkt? Bei Uplay direkt kann man nichts mehr kaufen. Geht im Moment nur über Steam. Wenn ich jetzt die Retail-Version von The Crew über Uplay aktiviere, und den Season Pass bei Steam kaufen würde, funktioniert dann alles? Gut, ich hatte eh vor zumindest beim Season Pass bei einem Key-Store zu kaufen, und da bekommt man wohl einen Uplay-Key. Da man den noch bei Uplay aktivieren kann, dürfte es ja keine Probleme geben.
> Eigentlich ist es somit egal, aber mich wundert, dass Uplay jetzt schon so lange auf Steam verlinkt. Vielleicht bleibt das so, oder liegt es nur an Serverüberlastung durch AC Unity und FC4?



Ich zitiere mal die Steam Season Pass Seite:



> Dieses Produkt benötigt zum Spielen die Steam-Version des Hauptspiels The Crew™.



Ich habe eben gesehen, dass MMOGA und Steam den selben Preis für den Season Pass haben (24,99€). Kann also durchaus sein, dass MMOGA Steam-Keys verschickt und wenn man wie ich ein Amazon Spiel hat (das bei Unity nur auf Uplay zu aktivieren war), könnte es Probleme mit den Keys geben. Da Steam ja keine Keys schickt, sondern meistens das Spiel nur in die Biblio packt...wird es doch schwer mit spielen, wenn das andere nur auf Uplay ist.

Irgendwie ein wenig komisch das ganze.


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Seasonpass von Steam sollte funktionieren wenn das Game auch bei Steam in der Bibliothek auftaucht. Daher würde ich mit dem Kauf des Seasonpass bis zum Release warten. Das ist ja eh nicht mehr so lang hin. 

Wenn dann the Crew in der Steam Biblio auftaucht sollte alles passen und man kann sich den Seasonpass für Steam holen


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (28. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



iPlutonium schrieb:


> Tja da spalten sich wohl die Wege, wiederum läuft bei mir Ac unity butterweich, Far Cry startet beim mir überhaupt nicht, ich habe es auf Fehler überprüft es hat nix gebracht,  neuinstaliert hat auch keine Besserung gebracht, da muss ich wohl auf Patches warten..



Nutzt du den "MSI Afterburner"??
Wenn ja dann deaktiviere den mal und versuch dann Far Cry 4 zu starten.

Da gabs nämlich von Ubisoft so ein doofes UPlay Update welches das mitschneiden verbietet und eben Tools blockiert die mitschneiden können.
Und da mit dem MSI Afterburner auch aufgezeichnet werden kann, startet das Spiel nicht.

(Rede da aus Erfahrung...)


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (28. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie ist den das mit dem Online Zwang bei The Crew (PC)?
Muss ich permanent Online sein um das Zocken zu können oder kann man auch Offline paar runden drehen?

Ich frage weil ich in Watchdogs auch ab und zu alleine durch die Stadt ziehen und chaos machen will ohne das mich irgendein anderer Spieler hackt. (Ist total nervig)
Bei Watch Dogs gehts ja auch indem man einfach bei Uplay auf "Offline Anmelden" geht.
Wird das auch bei The Crew funktionieren?

Und eine ganz wichtige Frage: Wie hoch sind die Systemanforderungen?


----------



## Galford (28. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Wie ist den das mit dem Online Zwang bei The Crew (PC)?
> Muss ich permanent Online sein um das Zocken zu können oder kann man auch Offline paar runden drehen?
> 
> Ich frage weil ich in Watchdogs auch ab und zu alleine durch die Stadt ziehen und chaos machen will ohne das mich irgendein anderer Spieler hackt. (Ist total nervig)
> ...




1. Schau dir mal den ersten Beitrag im Thread von ak1504 an (Systemvoraussetzungen):
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=290239&p=5577242&viewfull=1#post5577242

Oder, du sagst uns, was für einen PC du hast. Dann können wir dir vielleicht, basierend auf der Beta, sagen, wie es ungefähr laufen wird. 
Edit: Basieren auf deinem Bilderalbum (PC Umbau), brauchst du dir ja keine Sorgen machen.

2. Nein, du kannst es nicht offline spielen. Zumindest gehe ich nicht davon aus. (In der Beta ging es zurück zu Startscreen, wenn die Verbindung abgebrochen ist, wenn ich mich recht erinnere).


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (28. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> 1. Schau dir mal den ersten Beitrag im Thread von ak1504 an (Systemvoraussetzungen):
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=290239&p=5577242&viewfull=1#post5577242



Cool Danke.



Galford schrieb:


> Oder, du sagst uns, was für einen PC du hast. Dann können wir dir vielleicht, basierend auf der Beta, sagen, wie es ungefähr laufen wird.
> Edit: Basieren auf deinem Bilderalbum (PC Umbau), brauchst du dir ja keine Sorgen machen.



Jup sollte einwandfrei funktionieren. (Hat da jemand in mein Profil geschielt )
Hatte nur angst des es wieder so hohe Anforderungen wie bei WD oder AC-U werden.



Galford schrieb:


> 2. Nein, du kannst es nicht offline spielen. Zumindest gehe ich nicht davon aus. (In der Beta ging es zurück zu Startscreen, wenn die Verbindung abgebrochen ist, wenn ich mich recht erinnere).




Das ist schade...
Naja...erstmal auf den Release warten und dann kann ich ja nochmal fragen


----------



## kero81 (28. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich kanns garnich abwarten bis ich endlich wieder zocken kann. Ich schau schon laufend Let´s Play´s, was ich normalerweise nicht mache. Zum Glück hab ich zwei gefunden die nicht laufend nur Müll reden wie gefühlt 99% aller selbstverliebten Let´s Player.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (28. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich kanns garnich abwarten bis ich endlich wieder zocken kann. Ich schau schon laufend Let´s Play´s, was ich normalerweise nicht mache. Zum Glück hab ich zwei gefunden die nicht laufend nur Müll reden wie gefühlt 99% aller selbstverliebten Let´s Player.



Das ist nur zur Unterhaltung. Ich für meinen Teil schaue mir auch lieber Lets Plays an wo nicht dauerhaft gelabert wird, aber bissal ist OK. 
Es gibt halt so ne Grenze zwischen "noch OK" und "Zu Viel"

Aber jedem das seine


----------



## kero81 (28. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Jippi, Preload The Crew!!!


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich kanns garnich abwarten bis ich endlich wieder zocken kann. Ich schau schon laufend Let´s Play´s, was ich normalerweise nicht mache. Zum Glück hab ich zwei gefunden die nicht laufend nur Müll reden wie gefühlt 99% aller selbstverliebten Let´s Player.



Kannst du dazu die Links posten bitte?


----------



## kero81 (28. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeePGrzBN3B2GurSkd_bwPQ

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHiSs0m-usuJaukgLP5SgDg


----------



## PcGamer512 (29. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wieviel GB braucht das Game eigentlich?
Kann meine HDD nichtmehr in das Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 einbauen hab ka wie man das verschrfaubt da das alles nicht passt und schrauben sind auch nicht zu gebrauchen entweder zu klein oder zu groß.


----------



## Ruebenbauer (30. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Wieviel GB braucht das Game eigentlich?
> Kann meine HDD nichtmehr in das Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 einbauen hab ka wie man das verschrfaubt da das alles nicht passt und schrauben sind auch nicht zu gebrauchen entweder zu klein oder zu groß.



Ich meine Letzte Tage gelesen zu haben das es 18 GB oder 20 GB Festplattenspeicher braucht !!!


----------



## kero81 (30. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Der Proload ist auf meiner Platte 15,9GB groß.


----------



## Ruebenbauer (30. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hab jetzt nochmal Herr Google gefragt  und da ist alles Dabei von 15 GB bis 40 GB ! Aber welche Zahl öfter auftaucht ist die 15.4 GB

Update.
Angeblich sollte man sich min 20 GB freihalten für das Spiel wegen denn ganzen DLC


----------



## kero81 (30. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also wenn ich da jetzt nicht was verwechsle meine ich beim Proload gelesen zu haben dass das Spiel später installiert 41GB groß ist.


----------



## Ruebenbauer (30. November 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



kero81 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich da jetzt nicht was verwechsle meine ich beim Proload gelesen zu haben dass das Spiel später installiert 41GB groß ist.



Von wegen Google weiß alles  Hmmm also gehe ich mal von Maximal 50 GB aus mit denn Späteren DLC Content


----------



## Dedde (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Gibts eig bei einem kauf der gtx 970 the Crew dazu?
Ich habe es leidervoll versäumt die beta zu testen. Wie ist das in der release Version mit den fps? Sind auch mehr als 60fps drin?


----------



## Robonator (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Oh man, so kurz vorm Release und nu bin ich so pleite das ich mir nichtmal nen Kaugummi leisten kann :/


----------



## kero81 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Robo is doch jetzt Monatsanfang, da gibts doch wieder Lohn. 

Wann kann man denn eigentlich damit rechnen the crew hier in de spielen zu können? Dienstag nacht auf mittwoch?!


----------



## Robonator (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Auch für den Monatsanfang gibt es kein Geld für mich, deswegen nervt es mich ja so ^^


----------



## kero81 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Achso, hm das is natürlich blöd. Aber andererseits kann es auch was gutes sein. Vielleicht is der start ja so schlimm das es garnicht gespielt werden kann. Hoffe ich zwar nicht, aber dennoch möglich. Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall wie Schnitzel drauf. Hoffe ich kann es morgen mittag nach feierabend schon spielen.


----------



## chris302 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hallo,

NUr eine große Frage bleibt bei mir  
Kaufen oder Release abwarten ? Habe gerade noch ACU zum durch spielen  

UNd weiß jemand ob das microsoft Wireless Racing Wheel unterstützt wird.
Also das Richtige und nicht das komische Luftschwebeteil von denen mal 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## kero81 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Bekommen nur die "Vorbesteller" des Season Passes die beiden exklusiven Autos oder auch die, die sich den Pass erst nach Release kaufen?!


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Okay, Spiel von MMOGA ist raus, jetzt gehts los


----------



## kero81 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/the-crew/artikel/the_crew,49626,3080878.html


----------



## iPlutonium (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Jaaaa endlich, MMOGA hat die Key´s  rausgehauen, hab schon den ganzen Tag das Postfach aktualisiert wie ein verrückter 

Edit: Das downloaden ist ja mal wieder Klasse, schwankt immer so komisch erst geht es hoch auf 6,5 Mb´s dann wieder auf 500 Kb´s dann wieder rauf dann wieder runter, ohh man bin erst bei 60% -.-

Wer möchte kann mich auch gerne adden Uplay ID:  xStonedRusherx

Mfg Mike


----------



## Galford (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Viel Spaß an alle, ich spiel auch schon. Galford24 bei Uplay.


----------



## Iro540 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie geht das? Ich akkn noch nicht spielen...
Darf ich euch in UPlay adden?


----------



## ak1504 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich warte auch noch auf meinen Key...

x_Ak1504_x


----------



## Iro540 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hab auf uplay gekauft....


----------



## Ramons01 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Meines wird erst von Amazon versendet. 

Aber dafür habe ich dann etwas fürs Regal.


----------



## kero81 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habe die Limited bei Uplay gekauft, scheinbar können Leute mit der normalen Version (unter anderem von MMOGA) jetzt schon spielen. Aber nur die normale Version, Limited u. Gold Versionen können scheinbar noch nicht aktiviert werden. Wäre Cool wenns um 00.00 Uhr, also in zwei Stunden spielbar wäre. Dann könnte ich vorm Pennen gehen noch ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Iro540 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Freue mich auf morgen nach der Arbeit; mal ne Runde drehen. Mit was fährt ihr; Whell oder JoyPad oder Keyboard?

iro540


----------



## krankyphobious (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hab euch geaddet, nur als Info, nicht das ihr euch noch wundert. Zock das seit gestern Abend mit Kumpel und und gefällts bis jetzt.


----------



## chris302 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hey ,

weiß jemand ob das M$ Wireless Racing wheel auch geht  ? Glaube meine Frage ging vorhin wegen seitenwechsel unter  

Also nicht das schwebeteil sondern das Richtige von Microsoft.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Shut3r87 bei Uplay, könnt mich auch adden


----------



## kero81 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hab heute morgen vorm arbeiten gehen gezockt bis zum detroit hq. Macht noch genauso viel spaß wie die beta und läuft auf ultra super mit meinem system. I7 2600K@4,3 und GTX 680@ stock.


----------



## MR. Wayne (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

An die Zocker:

Kann jemand etwas dazu sagen:

http://www.pcgames.de/The-Crew-PC-2...eler-Zwang-Kampagne-auch-solo-spielbar-108214



> Wenn einige Spieler  allerdings eher der Solo-Typ sind, können sie die Kampagne im  Singleplayer absolvieren und werden nicht gezwungen mit Freunden zu  spielen", berichten die Entwickler von Ivory Tower im Interview.



Muss man nun Online sein, auch für SP oder nicht? Ich hasse den Onlinezwang.


----------



## chris302 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hey ,

Also soweit es auf der Hülle Steht scheint es für mich ein AlwaysOn Spiel zu sein. Bei der Beta war es auch so das wenn es keine Verbinduntg gab man es auch nicht spielen konnte  
Aber das soll nochmal jemand bestätigen.

Achso als kleiner hinweis  der Real hat im http://onlineshop.real.de/PC-Spiel-The-Crew/0269162001001[url] Real Online Shop sowie im Laden Selber das Spiel gerade für 39,95 €

Grüße
Chris


----------



## xjonas97 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ist das Spiel was für Grafikgeile Leute wie mich ?


----------



## Bert2007 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

hier mal mein kleines spielzeug! kann das allen nur empfehlen. macht riesen spass 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manu98 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also ich konnte das Spiel trotz Limited Edition bereits gestern spielen. 
Hat denn jemand Lust eine kleine Crew zu machen? 
Wieviel Leute können denn maximal zusammen in einer Crew spielen?


----------



## Ruebenbauer (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Respekt Geile Kiste  Das Game ist echt schon Porno Sorry aber diese worte passen so Perfekt !!!


----------



## Bert2007 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

ja und nicht nur das 
der schlitten fährt auch wie der teufel 

max 4 leute passen in eine crew


----------



## xjonas97 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Kann man das nicht am PC mit Controller spielen bei mir funktioniert es nicht :/


----------



## Ruebenbauer (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



xjonas97 schrieb:


> Kann man das nicht am PC mit Controller spielen bei mir funktioniert es nicht :/



Bei mir geht es. Spiele mit meine PS4 Controller der als Xbox Controller erkannt wird dank Treiber !


----------



## xjonas97 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja ich habe auch einen PS4-Controller bei Far Cry 4 und AC: Unity geht es auch aber bei The Crew spinnt es wie hast du es genau gemacht vielleicht bin ich ja gerade nur zu inkompetent ....


----------



## Brez$$z (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hier sind doch bestimmt ein paar leute die mit Lenkrad zocken  
kann mir einer nen tipp geben wie ihr die Settings habt, ich komm nicht so ganz zurecht. 
Das Auto schauckelt sich ja dermaßen auf und man kann es nicht recht einfangen. 

Lenkrad ist das logitech Driving Force GT 

ps: bin direkt erstmal nach New York um mir mein Focus abszuholen  fährt sich aber doch etwas anders als mein echter 5-ender


----------



## Galford (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hat jemand schon die Belohnungen für diese "Golden plates" bekommen? 
http://thecrew-game.ubi.com/portal/de-DE/golden-plate/index.aspx


----------



## WaldemarE (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hi Jungs wollte mal wissen ob sich das Game lohnt oder eher weniger. Läuft es denn vernünftig oder so wie der übliche Ubi-Crap?


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Welche Autos sind denn nun beim Release direkt vorhanden?
Die gleiche wie in der Beta oder doch mehr?


----------



## Iconoclast (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Komme gerade von einem Freund wieder, der The Crew auf PS4 hat. Ich war entsetzt, wie detailarm das Spiel ist. Ist das auf dem PC auch so? Da funktinieren ja nichtmal die digitalen Armaturen, die gehen selbst bei Real Racing 3 auf dem Smartphone.


----------



## Joker_54 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Autos sind denn nun beim Release direkt vorhanden?
> Die gleiche wie in der Beta oder doch mehr?



Lambo Miuara, Hummer H1, Chevy Silverado und Jeep Grand Cherokee sind die, die mir jetzt spontan einfallen. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, obs schon den Murci, BMW M5 und Z4 und den Dodge RAM schon in der Beta gab


----------



## xjonas97 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hat wer ne Ahnung wie ich The Crew mit meinem PS4 Controller am PC zum laufen bekomme ? bei Far Cry4 anstecken geht fertig bei The Crew gehts auch nicht mit Xbox Emulator .... Help auf Tastatur hab ich echt keine Lust


----------



## kalkone (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Bei mir funktioniert es fast problemlos. es werden nur keine Button nummern um Menü angezeigt, aber fahren lässt es sich damit. (PS4 Controller is per Kabel mit dem PC verbunden).


----------



## Weixiao (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie schalte ich denn die Uplay Action "Monatsmärchen" frei? In der Kurzbeschreibung steht:

Schließe eine Monatsherausforderung ab.

Wo finde ich diese Herausforderung denn?! Alles so überladen...


----------



## ak1504 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Der Frage schließe ich mich an...


----------



## Robonator (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Kommt wohl noch alles. Die Fahrzeuge etc von den Golden Plates lassen ja auch noch auf sich warten^^


----------



## Galford (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



kero81 schrieb:


> Wie schalte ich denn die Uplay Action "Monatsmärchen" frei? In der Kurzbeschreibung steht:
> 
> Schließe eine Monatsherausforderung ab.
> 
> Wo finde ich diese Herausforderung denn?! Alles so überladen...



Es gibt tägliche, wöchentliche und monatliche Herausforderungen. Die findet man unter der "Driver id", die einem eigentlich als aller erstes bei Spielstart angezeigt wird. Oder man ruft sie auf, in dem man "Crew" in dem seitlichen Menü anwählt, sich selbst auswählt und auf Driver id geht. Bei einem Xbox360 Gamepad kann man auch den rechten Analogstick hineindrücken. Evtl. noch zu Reiter "Challenges" wechseln (wohl "Herausforderung" in Deutsch).

Die monatliche Herausforderung dieses mal ist: fahre 1000 km. Die erledigt man also eh, wenn man das Spiel länger spielt.


----------



## Iro540 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hab jetzt gestern mal etwas länger gespielt... Dementsprechend heute etwas müde...
Mein erstes Fazit: GUT.
Hab mir jetzt gestern noch den Seasson Pass geholt. Für 21.99 bei MMOGA.
Genau, die monatlichen, wöchentlichen Herausforderungen erscheinen auf der Weltkarte beim starten des Spiels; Dann sind die auf der linken seite und wenn man per Controller (Xbox 360 controller) spielt, einfach die HErausforderung anwählen (mit dem Steuerkreuz) die man möchte und Bestätigen; dann wieder mit dem Steuerkreuz zu dem entsprechenden Untermenü gehen und wieder Bestätigen; dann wird man gefragt ob man zu der entsprechenden Aufgabe / Herausforderung (bei z.b. Präzisionsfahrten) springen möchte... Das wars.
Der rest (wie fahre 1000km) erfolgt selbstständig.


----------



## Swarley86 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Moin...
Hab mir gestern die Standard-Edition bestellt und auch promt geliefert bekommen. Sagt mal, ist es normal, dass ich den Mini, Z4 und Ram bekomme ohne, dass ich die Limited bestellt und bezahlt habe?


----------



## enrager7 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Swarley86 schrieb:


> Moin...
> Hab mir gestern die Standard-Edition bestellt und auch promt geliefert bekommen. Sagt mal, ist es normal, dass ich den Mini, Z4 und Ram bekomme ohne, dass ich die Limited bestellt und bezahlt habe?



Ähh nein, habe mir gestern die Standard Version gekauft, bei mir ist es nicht so.
Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl dass es nur 8 Autos gibt? Kann gar nicht sein oder? Wo gibts denn den Lamborgini Miura <3 ?

Auch ich kann bestätigen, dass es sich mit Lenkrad und Wipper oder auch H-Schaltung gut spielen lässt. Für ein Arcade Spiel jedenfalls sehr gut. (Habe ein Fanatec GT3 v2).


----------



## Galford (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



enrager7 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl dass es nur 8 Autos gibt? Kann gar nicht sein oder? Wo gibts denn den Lamborgini Miura <3 ?



Es gibt 5 Autohändler, jeder mit unterschiedlichem Angebot an Autos. Einfach auf der Übersichtskarte nachschauen, und diese Händler dann besuchen.


----------



## iPlutonium (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Leute ich hab mal eine Frage, was bringen die Premium Punkte also diese Gelben wenn man was Abgeschlossen hat, ich konnte noch nix finden mit dem ich etwas bezahlen kann oder so, vielleicht weißt ja jemand mehr.

Edit: Der R35 ist leider nicht dabei, aber der Skyline R34 geht auch gut ab und der Turbo Sound einfach ein Traum ♥♥♥


----------



## Bu11et (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hey Leuts, 

nach zahlreichen Bewertungen und Revies wollte ich mal eure Meinung zu dem Game wissen. 

Was für mich wichtig ist! Ich bin kein Rennspielfreak. Deshalb habe ich gehoft, dass ich evtl. das ein oder andere Feedback von einigen "Casuals" bekomme. 
Wie ist der einstieg? Ist es einsteigerfreundlich oder muss man schon gewisse Erfahrungen mit bringen? Habe bei der Beta nur kurz reinschnuppern können und war beim Tuning leicht überfordert. Ganz zu schweigen von dem Motorgedöns .

Als ich von dem Game vor etwa zwei jahren erfahren habe, hatte ich das sofort auf eine Wunschliste gepackt. Allerdings kann ich nicht einschätzen, was z.B. den Zeitaufwand angeht? Habe da den Eindrck, als wär das nichts für Gelegenheitszocker?


----------



## TMJK (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hat jemand auch das Problem das wenn man Reward´s aktiviert das quasi alle Statistiken, Missionen, Sehenswürdigkeiten auf 0 zurückgesetzt werden?
Find ich ehrlich gesagt extrem nervig!!!
War das nicht bei Watch Dogs auch ein Bug?

Edit: Hab grad was im Ubi Forum gelesen, bin anscheinend nicht der einzige mit dem Problem.
http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/966673-Game-Statistics-lost

Eventuell nur ein Zufall mit meinem aktivierten Reward


----------



## LudwigX (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie viele Spieler seht ihr eigentlich so?  
Ich sehe meistens 4-5 in einer ganzen Stadt, sogar in Detroit. (Wo ja eig. wegen dem Release sehr viel mehr los sein sollte)


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Mich könnt ihr auch schon mal adden BoesherOnkel80 bei Uplay

Habe es aber gerade erst angefangen zu laden und das dauert noch a weng 6000er Leitung


----------



## Galford (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



TMJK schrieb:


> Edit: Hab grad was im Ubi Forum gelesen, bin anscheinend nicht der einzige mit dem Problem.
> http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/966673-Game-Statistics-lost




Ich habe auch dieses Problem. Allerdings sind nicht alle Statistiken auf Null zurück, jedoch sind einige falsch, denn ich habe z.b. mehr Sehenswürdigkeiten besucht, als gezählt wurden. Ich befürchte aber, dass wenn die das nicht mit meinem aktuellen Savegame rückwirkend fixen können, dass ich zum Beispiel das Achievement für das Besuchen aller Sehenswürdigkeiten evtl. nicht mehr freischalten kann. Ich habe aber sicher keine Lust komplett neu anzufangen.

Edit: Sieht wirklich so aus, dass davon einige Leute betroffen sind. Stellt sich die Frage ob man weiterspielen kann/sollte, oder ob das Risiko weiterhin besteht, dass wieder Daten verloren gehen könnten.


----------



## TMJK (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> Ich habe auch dieses Problem. Allerdings sind nicht alle Statistiken auf Null zurück, jedoch sind einige falsch, denn ich habe z.b. mehr Sehenswürdigkeiten besucht, als gezählt wurden. Ich befürchte aber, dass wenn die das nicht mit meinem aktuellen Savegame rückwirkend fixen können, dass ich zum Beispiel das Achievement für das Besuchen aller Sehenswürdigkeiten evtl. nicht mehr freischalten kann. Ich habe aber sicher keine Lust komplett neu anzufangen.
> 
> Edit: Sieht wirklich so aus, dass davon einige Leute betroffen sind. Stellt sich die Frage ob man weiterspielen kann/sollte, oder ob das Risiko weiterhin besteht, dass wieder Daten verloren gehen könnten.



Hab jetzt erst eine Sehenswürdigkeit entdeckt, vorher (gestern) waren es denk so um die 20.
Mir ist das vorher spanisch vorgekommen als ich auf den Tacho geschaut habe, 0 KM wird doch nicht sein das der KM Stand nicht gespeichert wird?!?!
Ab ins Profil und alles ist auf 0, Story Missionen = 0, usw..
Könnt das auch von der Uplay Cloud kommen? Statistiken usw werden doch wahrscheinlich auch Lokal gespeichert?!
Neuanfang wär jetzt nicht sooo das Problem, hab noch nicht soviel Zeit drauf nur sollte sich das eben nicht wiederholen.

The Crew ist ja ansich ein sehr geiles Spiel mit Suchtpotential, nur sowas zerschiesst einem die Freude


----------



## Joker_54 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hab schon 2 Rewards angenommen und  bei mir wurde nix zurückgesetzt, scheint aber an der UPlay Cloud zu liegen. Lokal wird das nicht gespeichert.

Spieler siehst du immer nur die mit passendem Level (kp wie viel Unterschied das sein kann, hab aber bislange max lvl 25 gesehen) und in deiner Instanz.


----------



## Tomek92 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Crew hat wer Interesse und lust ??


----------



## Galford (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon 2 Rewards angenommen und  bei mir wurde nix zurückgesetzt, scheint aber an der UPlay Cloud zu liegen. Lokal wird das nicht gespeichert.



Es hat meinem Meinung nach auch gar nichts mit den Awards zu tun. Es ist nichts weiter als eine Datenverlust, bzw. die Daten wurden nicht richtig übernommen.

Edit:
Das ist halt der Dreck, wenn alles nur online gespeichert wird. Ein lokales Savegame hätte vielleicht weniger Probleme bereitet. Wenn Ubisoft kein lokales Savegame möchte, weil sie Angst vor Leute haben die ihr Savegame "hacken" oder sich Savgames aus dem Internet laden, dann schön und gut, aber dann muss es auch mit der Online-Speicherung funktionieren und es darf nichts verloren gehen. Ich will NICHT nochmals von vorne anfangen.


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Du hast ja auch schon ein klein wenig gesuchtet 
Was mich ein wenig irritiert ist, dass die Autos irgendwie alle ähnlich schnell gepimpt sind, egal ob Mini, Z4 oder Mustang.


----------



## Galford (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Auch jemand der nicht viel gespielt hat, kann Probleme bekommen, wenn es zum Datenverlust gekommen ist. Beispiel: Sagen wir du hast 30 Sehenswürdigkeiten angeschaut. Nun kommt es dazu, dass zwei davon "verloren" gehen, und die Statistik auf 28 steht. Das Spiel markiert aber auch die zwei mit einem Häkchen (weil gefunden), und selbst wenn man sie wieder besucht, wir es in die Statistik nicht übernommen. Das heißt, du kannst alle Sehenswürdigkeiten finden, aber du wirst immer zwei zu wenig in deiner Statistik haben. Ich weiß jetzt nicht auswendig wie viele Sehenswürdigkeiten es insgesamt gibt, aber wenn es 250 wären, hättest du am Ende eine Statistik von 248/250, ohne das du das ändern kannst.
Genauso bei den 100 versteckten Autowracks. Wenn nur eines nicht richtig gezählt wurde, hängt man bei 99/100. Und das sind nur 2 Beispiele.

Das Autos wieder bei 0 km anfangen, okay, was soll es. Aber wenn die Erkundungs-Statistiken am Ende nicht aufgehen, dann finde ich das schon selten dämlich.


----------



## Bert2007 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

ich bin jetzt lvl 47 und hab also schon ein paar std aufm buckel. ich hab öfter mal ein back to desktop und muss wieder per tab ins game joinen. ja ich hab auch wieder 0km auf der uhr, komisch?!


----------



## Galford (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt lvl 47 und hab also schon ein paar std aufm buckel. ich hab öfter mal ein back to desktop und muss wieder per tab ins game joinen. ja ich hab auch wieder 0km auf der uhr, komisch?!



Wie sieht es mit den Sehenswürdigkeiten aus? Stimmt bei dir die Anzahl? Wenn du die Statistik vergleichst, mit dem was auf der Karte abgehakt ist, kommt du dann auf die selbe Zahl? Man kann sich per Filter die anzeigen lassen, die man bereits entdeckt hat.

Bin Level 50 und habe auch die Story komplett abgeschlossen, dazu noch einiges "gesammelt" (Autowracks und (eigentlich) so um die 70% der Sehenswürdigkeiten). Ich möchte wirklich nicht nochmals von vorne anfangen. Autos die wieder bei 0 km anfangen, sind was die Statistik angeht, dass kleinste Problem.

Edit: Noch eine Frage. Wann ist das passiert? Bei mir gestern Abend. Ich will ja keine Panik mache, aber wenn so etwas jetzt immer noch vorkommt - dann kann man sicher nicht unbedingt bedenkenlos spielen.


----------



## Bert2007 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

noch stimmt alles aber ich hab nicht viel erkundet sondern nur die rennen gekloppt. bin auch fasst durch mit der story


----------



## ak1504 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ihr suchtis ihr ^^


----------



## Galford (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Na super. Nach dem Server Update ist bei mir in der Statistik fast alles auf Null. Auch die ganzen Sehenswürdigkeiten.
 Geld, Level und Autos habe ich noch, Story-Mission sind absolviert, nur die Statistik stimmt jetzt gar nicht mehr.

Selbst zu dem Ubisoft The Crew Forum bekomme ich keine Verbindung.


----------



## TMJK (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> Autos die wieder bei 0 km anfangen, sind was die Statistik angeht, dass kleinste Problem.



da geb ich dir so schon Recht, ich persönlich steh aber auf solche Sachen da ich gerne sehe vieviel ich mit dem jeweiligem Wagen gefahren bin. (wie eben damals in TDU1 das ich auch bis zum umfallen gespielt habe und dann ist ein hoher KM stand schon ne tolle Sache)
Es ist ja ALLES auf 0, Story Missionen,Tests,...... aber wie du vorhin gesagt hast das ev die  Erkundungs-Statistiken nicht aufgehen, DAS ist ein Problem!


----------



## xjonas97 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Das das Spiel always on  ist ist ja noch ok dann sollen aber auch deren Server mal gescheit laufen und nicht beim kleinsten Abbruch sofort , FEHLER ! das nervt mega


----------



## Bert2007 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

so habs jetzt durch. manche rennen waren etwas verbugt aber sonst gings bei mir.....


----------



## Galford (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Alle 5 Kit-Cars zusammengebaut, alle Radarstationen gefunden, ca. 80% der Sehenswürdigkeiten besucht.

Aber ich verliere immer wieder meine Statistiken. Jetzt zeigt es bei Events nicht mal mehr an ob ich Bronze, Silber, Gold oder Platin hatte. Wer seine Zeiten mit meinen vergleichen will findet evtl. gar nichts mehr. Achievements für Level  50 und beenden der Story hab ich natürlich.

Wenigsten sind noch die Autos, gewonnene Performanceteile und das Geld da. Mein Level ist auch erhalten geblieben.

Ich weiß, ich habe jetzt viel gemotzt, aber ich kann das Spiel im Moment einfach nicht weiter spielen. Bevor ich nicht 100% sicher bin, dass diese Problem gefixt sind, werde ich wohl nicht mehr spielen.
Viel Spaß allen anderen und ich hoffe ihr bleibt verschont. Ich hätte gerne mit euch solche Fraktions-Events oder dergleichen gefahren, aber so macht das keinen Sinn.


----------



## krankyphobious (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Meine Statistik wird auch immer wieder zurückgesetzt UND gestern ein Rennen gewonnen mit Kumpel, heute mussten wir das wieder machen weil es sich zurückgesetzt hat, das ist seeehr ärgerlich. 
Ansonsten bin ich angenehm überrascht vom Spiel, das hätte ich gar nicht erwartet  
Ihr müsst aber wirklich Unbedingt das Handling von _"Alle Fahrhilfen"_ auf *Sport *oder am besten auf *Hardcore *schalten. Das steuert sich wessentlich besser und ich erreiche sogar viel bessere Rundenzeiten, da ich selbst bestimmen kann wie ich 
richtig lenke und keine Lenk-/Bremsunterstützung erhalte!!

Nochmals wegen der Kantenglättung: Ist das normal, dass ich mit meinem Rechner in Full HD mit 4xMSAA in vielen Gebieten nicht über 45 fps hinauskomme?? Mit FXAA konstant 60 fps, da kann ja was ned stimmen..
Bin auf eure Antworten gespannt


----------



## Galford (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



krankyphobious schrieb:


> Meine Statistik wird auch immer wieder zurückgesetzt UND gestern ein Rennen gewonnen mit Kumpel, heute mussten wir das wieder machen weil es sich zurückgesetzt hat, das ist seeehr ärgerlich.
> Ansonsten bin ich angenehm überrascht vom Spiel, das hätte ich gar nicht erwartet
> Ihr müsst aber wirklich Unbedingt das Handling von _"Alle Fahrhilfen"_ auf *Sport *oder am besten auf *Hardcore *schalten. Das steuert sich wessentlich besser und ich erreiche sogar viel bessere Rundenzeiten, da ich selbst bestimmen kann wie ich
> richtig lenke und keine Lenk-/Bremsunterstützung erhalte!!
> ...



Hier haben schon einige die PC Betas gespielt. Natürlich habe ich das Handling-Model gleich am Anfang umgestellt, wie wohl die meisten hier.

Und ja, 4xMSAA und 8xMSAA sowieso, und ich glaube auch 4xTXAA, ziehen stark an der Performance in Gebieten mit vielen Bäumen. Wenn man ein Autowrack in einem Wald sucht, ist es Essig mit 60 Frames mit einer GTX970 auf 1920x1080. In Stadtgebieten sollte man aber auch bei 60 Frames bleiben, auch mit 4xMSAA. Ich selber fahre mit FXAA, weil ich keine Lust habe immer wieder die Kantenglättung zu wechseln, wenn es in Waldgebiete geht.


----------



## krankyphobious (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

So siehts aus. In Waldgebieten geht die fps tief in den Keller und bleibt auch dort.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hab im Treiber 2xSSAA und 16/1AF HQ forciert, dazu spiele ich ohne Tiefenschärfe, auf Hoch und mit FXAA. Sieht relativ ruhig aus und ich lande bei 50-60fps.


----------



## MiChaRiot (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich hab im Treiber 2xSSAA und 16/1AF HQ forciert, dazu spiele ich ohne Tiefenschärfe, auf Hoch und mit FXAA. Sieht relativ ruhig aus und ich lande bei 50-60fps.



Wirkt sich das bei dir wirklich aus? Ich habe gerade (weil mir das Kantenflimmern im Spiel ziehmlich auf die Nerven geht) die Crew.exe im Treiber mit Supersampling belegt (zum Test 4x) jedoch wirkt sich diese Einstellung auf das Spiel nicht aus (FPS und Flimmer bleibt gleich).


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habs noch nie ohne probiert, kann gut sein, dass es auch gar nicht angegangen ist.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habe mir TheCrew auch zum Release gekauft, hat zu Anfang leider nicht funktioniert,  jetzt gehts aber und ich fahre seit gestern fröhlich mit meiner 370z durch die Staaten!  

Leider habe ich nur ein kleines Problem, mein Lenkrad (Logitech Driving Force GT) will einfach nicht mit dem Spiel zusammenarbeiten habe ich das Gefühl, ich habe im Logitech Profiler alles so eingestellt wie in den anderen Spielen die ich so spiele, jedoch ist das Lenkrad so unglaublich empfindlich wenn ich Ingame fahre, egal ob ich beim Profiler jetzt 200° oder 900° einstelle, im Spiel ändert es sich nur ganz geringfügig. Wenn ich 900° einstelle komme ich Ingame auf ungf. 40 je Seite.. 
Aber auch wenn ich bei Windows in die Gamecontroller Einstellungen gehe ist es mit dem Einschlag das gleiche, obwohl ich 900° einstelle 

Ich wollte jetzt kein neues Thema erstellen, ich hoffe es geht so.


----------



## TMJK (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

im Logitech Profiler musst glaub ich den Haken bei "Spezielle Spieleinstellungen verwenden"  setzen, den 2. Haken darunter glaub ich sollst du nicht aktivieren (weiß jetzt nicht auswendig wie sich der Punkt nennt), dann solltest 900 haben


----------



## ErbsenPommes (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Bei mir sieht das aktuell so aus. 
Einen Haken finde ich nicht mit der Bezeichnung  

EDIT: Habs gefunden, ist aber schon ein Haken gesetzt..


----------



## TMJK (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hmmm, so sieht das bei mir garnicht aus.
Ich hab beim Punkt "zulassen das das Spiel Einstellungen ändert" darüber eben noch "Spezielle Spieleinstellungen verwenden"
hab nur ein Google Bild gefunden, bin gerade nicht am PC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krankyphobious (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Das ist in der Tat ärgerlich, berichtet aber weiter wie ihr bzw. du das Problem behoben habt.
Noch ein Problem, mit dem ich mich rumschlagen muss: Wenn ich Vsync im Spiel oder im Treiber aktiviere, sehe ich immer noch unmögliche Schlieren ab und zu, bei keinem anderen Spiel ist das so. Und manchmal läuft das Spiel verzögert, als ob die fps in den Keller gehen, aber sie bleiben bei 60 fps, sehr komisch das ganze. Kann mir da einer helfen


----------



## ErbsenPommes (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hab jetzt noch ein bisschen rumversucht, geht aber garnichts. 
Wenn jemand die Zeit und Lust hat kann er mir ja Screenshots von den Settings (Ingame und vom Profiler) schicken, vielleicht habe ich ja irgendwo was vergessen.. 
Das würde mir sehr helfen um das ganze mal zu vergleichen.


----------



## MiChaRiot (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Kann mir jemand erklären was die Einstellung Sichtfeldskalierungfaktor ist? Gibt in den Videoeinstellungen eine angegraute Funktion.

Ich hab jetzt schon ein wenig gespielt und muss als Gelegenheits-Rennspiel-Spieler sagen das mit das Spiel so ganz gut gefällt.
Jedoch stört mich ein Faktor extrem: Trotz Ultra Einstellungen und Hohen AA Stufen empfinde ich das Bild als sehr unruhig und flimmernd! 
Gerade bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten ist das sehr anstrengend.


----------



## ak1504 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



MiChaRiot schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären was die Einstellung Sichtfeldskalierungfaktor ist? Gibt in den Videoeinstellungen eine angegraute Funktion.
> .



Müsste die Übersetzung für Field of View sein also dein Sichtfeld... Wenns zu hoch einstellst hast Fischaugenoptik z.b. ^^


----------



## Galford (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Da bei mir die Statistik nicht stimmt, wurde auch das Achievement für das Entdecken aller Sehenswürdigkeiten nicht freigeschaltet. Eigentlich gehöre ich immer zu den Leuten, die nur ganz, ganz selten Bugs oder andere Schwierigkeiten mit Spielen haben. Aber dieses Mal hat es mich voll erwischt.
Update: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...iele/290239-crew-post7012062.html#post7012062


Das Spiel macht sehr viel Spaß. Ich will es sicher nicht schlecht reden. Ich ärgere mich ja nicht über das Spiel an sich, sondern bin eben enttäuscht, dass nach zwei PC Betas und drei Konsole Betas solche Problem noch auftauchen. Mag sein, dass nur eine kleine Menge von Leuten betroffen sind, aber ich bin nicht der einzige. 

Nur ein Kritikpunkt möchte ich anbringen, den ich hier aber auch schon mal erwähnt habe, als ich noch die Beta gespielt hatte. Die beiden Verfolgerperspektiven sind meiner Meinung nach recht unbrauchbar, da die Kamera sehr träge "mitschwingt". Bei einem Arcade-Racer ist das schon ein Negativpunkt. Allerdings fahre ich auch gerne mit Stoßstangen- oder Cockpitperspektive, wobei ich meistens mit der Motorhauben-Kamera fahre. Meine Theorie geht sogar soweit, das ich glaube, dass viele Leute, welche die Fahrphysik schon in der Beta nicht mochten, wohl in einer der beiden Verfolgerperspektiven gespielt haben. Ernsthaft, das Maß an Kontrolle über das eigene Autos ist in den Verfolgerperspektiven viel geringer als in den anderen Perspektiven. Ich bin sehr wohl der Meinung, dass es Rennspiele gibt, die beides sehr gut hinbekommen. Aber vielleicht gibt es hinzu andere Meinungen? Ich wäre wirklich an den Eindrücken anderer interessiert, und wenn diese die Verfolgerperspektiven gut finden, würde ich gerne wissen wieso.
Natürlich mag sich auch die Wahl des Fahrmodells auswirken, aber die Verfolgerperspektive wird durch keine Wahl besser.

Edit: Noch eines. Bei Offroad-Fahrzeugen (Dirt oder Raid) wirkt dich die Kamera nicht so stark aus, weil man oft gerade aus fährt.


----------



## TMJK (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich bin da jetzt mal gespannt wie das mit The Crew weitergeht, so wie es derzeit ist mit den Statistiken ist es nahezu komplett sinnlos weiterzuspielen da man ja anscheinend die Erfolge nicht freischalten kann.
Zur Zeit fahr ich einfach so rum und kuck mir alles ein wenig an, jedesmal beim Spielstart ist alles auf 0 also komplett umsonst das ganze.

In der Verfolgerperspektive fahr ich zB garnicht, nutze vorrangig die Cockpitperspektive oder wenn mal mehr Übersicht sein soll eben die Motorhaubencam.


----------



## Galford (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



TMJK schrieb:


> Ich bin da jetzt mal gespannt wie das mit The Crew weitergeht, so wie es derzeit ist mit den Statistiken ist es nahezu komplett sinnlos weiterzuspielen da man ja anscheinend die Erfolge nicht freischalten kann.



Es kommt halt darauf an, um was für einen Erfolg es sich handelt. "Data Tracker" habe ich bekommen (für die 30 Radarstationen), aber bis dahin war bei mir die Statistik glaube ich auch noch in Ordnung. "Domestic Tourist" habe ich hingegen nicht bekommen (alle Sehenswürdigkeiten). Und ja, ich habe Uplay auf Englisch, wie Origin und Steam auch. Wahrscheinlich heißen die Achievement dann in Deutsch anders.

Erfolge für den Storyfortschritt sollten aber wohl bestimmt bei jedem funktionieren, da die ja nach dem Absolvieren bestimmter Missionen freigeschaltet werden, also nicht unbedingt auf Statistikwerten basieren. Ich gehe jetzt nicht jedes einzelne Achievenment durch, aber viele funktionieren, aber eben nicht 100% davon.

Allerdings, wer gar keine Probleme mit seiner Statistik hat, kann wohl sogar alle Achievements freischalten. Nur das hier keine falschen Eindrücke entstehen. Ich glaube Bert2007 war es, der schrieb, dass bei ihm die Anzahl der Sehenswürdigkeiten noch stimmt (die Anzahl in der Statistik und die Zahl, der auf der Karte als gefunden markierten Sehenswürdigkeiten, stimmen überein). Er müsste also das Achievement für alle Sehenswürdigkeiten noch freischalten können.


Edit: Achievements sind mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig. Aber z.B. in der PC Version von Split/Second war das letzte Achievement verbuggt, welches man eigentlich hätte bekommen sollen, wenn man alle anderen Erfolge freigespielt hat. Das nervt dann schon gewaltig, wenn viel "Arbeit" (aber auch Spaß - zugegeben) in so etwas geflossen ist.

Edit 2: 
Ich hör jetzt auch auf das Forum mit meinen Problemen "vollzuspammen". Ich hab wohl in der Menge etwas übertrieben. Tut mir leid, falls es jemanden gestört hat. Das Spiel ist ja eigentlich wirklich gut.

Update:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...iele/290239-crew-post7012062.html#post7012062


----------



## TMJK (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Trotzdem wäre es nett wenn das alles funktionieren würde.
Die Spieler haben nix davon wenn sie auf der Karte alles gefunden haben aber durch so nen Pfusch die Erfolge dann doch wieder nicht freischalten können.
Was ich zB auch nicht so toll finde ist das man nichtmal nen Spiel-restart  machen kann um genau solche Probleme beheben zu können (was ja anscheinend bei MMO Games normal sein soll).
Wie auch immer, ansich ein tolles Spiel wenns funktioniert.


----------



## Bert2007 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

da ich die story durch hab, zocke ich mit freunden die story und muss sagen die lags sind teilweise extrem! mal funzen die rennen 1a und mal ist es ein ....
wie läuft es im multi bei euch?


----------



## LudwigX (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

bei mir ist es genau so.  
manchmal teleportieren sich die autos einfach mal 50m zurück und man crasht hinein. Verfolgen und überholen wird dadurch sehr schwierig. 


ich hab noch 2 andere probleme: 
funktioniert amd game dvr mit dem spiel? ich bekomme kein overlay u

sobald ich mein Sidewinder force Feedback Lenkrad benutze wird das Spiel zur Diashow.  Ich habe dann vllt noch 2 oder 3 fps


----------



## krankyphobious (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> Da bei mir die Statistik nicht stimmt, wurde auch das Achievement für das Entdecken aller Sehenswürdigkeiten nicht freigeschaltet. Eigentlich gehöre ich immer zu den Leuten, die nur ganz, ganz selten Bugs oder andere Schwierigkeiten mit Spielen haben. Aber dieses Mal hat es mich voll erwischt.
> 
> Das Spiel macht sehr viel Spaß. Ich will es sicher nicht schlecht reden. Ich ärgere mich ja nicht über das Spiel an sich, sondern bin eben enttäuscht, dass nach zwei PC Betas und drei Konsole Betas solche Problem noch auftauchen. Mag sein, dass nur eine kleine Menge von Leuten betroffen sind, aber ich bin nicht der einzige.
> 
> ...




1. Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, die Glück mit Bugs haben 
2. Das Spiel macht wirklich verdammt viel Spaß, auch dank der sehr schönen Innenräume und Automodelle (aber bissle doch kantig), sehr schicken Reflexionen, gutem Motorsound, toller Landschaften und natürlich der enorm großen Map,
die ich zu ~1/30 erkundet habe 
3. Die Camera-Perspektive geht mir genau so wie dir und vielen anderen auch total auf den Keks, sowas schlechtes habe ich noch nie gesehen! Die Camera bleibt einfach stumm. 
Am liebste zocke ich in der Cockpit-Perspektive und der Motorhauben-Perspektive. Die Perspektive, wo man nur die Straße sieht ist auch total misslungen, vieeeel zu hoch.
4. Speichern der Statistiken: Bei jedem Neustart des Spiels wird es immer wieder automatisch zurückgesetzt, was mir so ganz und gar nicht gefällt. DAS SOLLTE KEINE BETA SEIN! ICH HABE EINE VOLLVERSION ERWORBEN!!

-Bezieht sich nicht direkt auf dich: Noch keine Antwort bzgl. meiner Frage wegen dem Vsync, wieso es denn öfters schliert, obwohl ich es eingeschaltet habe.


----------



## Swarley86 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Erweiterungen vom Season Pass aus? Stimmt es, dass es da nur ein paar Autos gibt? Also dafür muss ich mir den Season Pass echt nicht holen....


----------



## GamingWiidesire (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Swarley86 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Erweiterungen vom Season Pass aus? Stimmt es, dass es da nur ein paar Autos gibt? Also dafür muss ich mir den Season Pass echt nicht holen....


Ich glaub beim Season Pass sind auch alle zukünftigen DLCs dabei, könnte mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich meine auch, da wäre alles bei was ab DLC rauskommen wird.
Fest stehen aber eigentlich nur die Autos, wobei Missionen, etc angekündigt wurden.


----------



## Robonator (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Buggen eigentlich die Verkehrsfahrzeuge noch herum? Also fliegen die immer noch durch die Gegend oder rasen mit lichtgeschwindigkeit im Kreis?


----------



## Swarley86 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja, das alle DLC's im Season Pass inbegriffen sind, davon gehe ich aus. Meine Frage sollte aber darauf abzielen, was die DLCs beinhalten. Bekomme ich da 25€ nur ein paar neue Autos oder sind das wirkliche Erweiterungen zum Spiel??? (sprich: neue Missionen, mehr Tuning-Teile, vielleicht neue Gebiete in Kanada oder Mexiko...sowas stell ich mir unter einem bezahlbaren DLC vor)


----------



## Swarley86 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Robonator schrieb:


> Buggen eigentlich die Verkehrsfahrzeuge noch herum? Also fliegen die immer noch durch die Gegend oder rasen mit lichtgeschwindigkeit im Kreis?



Kann ich nicht bestätigen...sowas ist mir noch nicht untergekommen...hab es manchmal, dass die KI fahrzeuge neben mir oder in meinem Auto aufpoppen.


----------



## Galford (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3LeKe5eH0Ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Crew ? Season Pass - UbiBlog - Ubisoft®


----------



## Ramons01 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Swarley86 schrieb:


> Ja, das alle DLC's im Season Pass inbegriffen sind, davon gehe ich aus. Meine Frage sollte aber darauf abzielen, was die DLCs beinhalten. Bekomme ich da 25€ nur ein paar neue Autos oder sind das wirkliche Erweiterungen zum Spiel??? (sprich: neue Missionen, mehr Tuning-Teile, vielleicht neue Gebiete in Kanada oder Mexiko...sowas stell ich mir unter einem bezahlbaren DLC vor)



Fix ist, dass pro DLC 1 Auto-Paket mit 4 Autos drinnen ist und dazu noch ein paar TuningTeile und vielleicht noch ein paar andere Spielereien. Ob Gebietserweiterungen oder neue Missionen drinnen sind, wurde nicht gesagt. Da der Season-Pass aber "nur 24,99€" kostet ist halt die Frage was da noch kommt.

Es wurde aber auch gesagt, dass The Crew auch mit Gratis Inhalten erweitert werden soll.

Mal schauen was sich da alles tut. 

Wegen dem Verkehr: Blinken die KI-Autos oder wechseln sie immer noch einfach die Spur und provozieren so Unfälle mit uns Spielern?


----------



## Kerkilabro (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hab da mal was wissen wollen und fand auf Ubisoft´s Homepage nur diese Antwort:

*•	Was ist mit Tag- und Nachtwechsel und verschiedenen Wetterbedingungen? Wird THE CREW das bieten?*

	Es wird Tag- und Nachtwechsel geben. 


Ja aber keine Wettereffekte wie Blitz und Donner sowie Stürme und Regengüsse? Was ist denn nu?


----------



## xjonas97 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Gibt es in The Crew schon einen Audi r8 , das wäre voll geil


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Auf der Website siehst du alle Autos mit Tuningkits und so aufgelistet. Ich meine der Audi war nicht dabei.


----------



## Galford (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Update: Das Achievement für das finden aller Sehenswürdigkeiten hat bei mir jetzt doch funktioniert, auch wenn die Statistik nicht stimmt. Ich wollte das nur klarstellen. Achievements scheinen jetzt also wohl ohne Ausnahme doch zu funktionieren.

Die Statistiken sind aber weiterhin komplett falsch bei mir. Das heißt es wird bei mir nicht angezeigt, dass ich 242/242 Sehenswürdigkeiten gefunden habe.


----------



## Ted Nindo (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hallo, ich habe gerade The Crew installiert, Uplay hat ein Update gemacht, dann habe ich noch den Mini cooper aktiviert und habe das Spiel gestartet.
Soweit alles gut.
Bin zuerst in Optionen und habe die Lautstärke runtergedreht, dann im Spiel war es so leise das man fast nichts hört.
Also Mixer auf Systemlautstärke wie immer 32, aber The Crew auf 4.
Spiel+Uplay beendet, wieder neu gestartet, das Problem bleibt Ubisoft logo und Ivory Tower normal laut, ingame total leise, aber der Mixer zeigt nun bei allen Sounds 32 an.
Was kann ich tun?
Und Wie startet man ein neues Spiel, denn ich habe das Spiel einfach im Prologue in einer Sequez beendet und der lässt mich danach irgedworaus und ich hab die Hälfte der 'Story' verpasst.


----------



## TMJK (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Ted Nindo schrieb:


> Und Wie startet man ein neues Spiel, denn ich habe das Spiel einfach im Prologue in einer Sequez beendet und der lässt mich danach irgedworaus und ich hab die Hälfte der 'Story' verpasst.



Ein neues Spiel starten bzw neuer Spielstand ist (derzeit) nicht möglich, die Videosequenzen kann man sich im HQ nochmal ansehen


----------



## Ted Nindo (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

ok^^ das Video habe ich mittlerweile gesehen.
trotz neuinstallation habe ich immernoch den soundfehler, heisst für mich spiel starten, zurück zum desktop und im mixer the crew nachregulieren.. sehr nervig
Spiel ansonsten sehr gut sag' ich mal, auf gehts nach St. Louis


----------



## PcGamer512 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich würds mir auch gerne holen aber mir fehln 50 Cent bei der Psc :/.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Das Spiel macht extrem Bock! Ab und zu mal Verbindungsproblem und ich bin auch schonmal im Ladebildschirm stecken geblieben, aber das Gameplay macht viel Spaß!


----------



## SilentAndre (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hey leute, habs mir auch besorgt doch irgendwie finde ich, das total wenig leute in meinem Gebiet unterwegs sind. Ich hab in 5 Stunden Spielzeit gerade mal um die 8 Mitspieler in meiner Umgebung gesehen.. PVP scheint überhaupt nicht zu funktionieren und Koop Missionen sagt er auch immer das keine Spieler in meinem Gebiet gefunden werden. Wie ist das bei euch so?

Ich hab mir das Spiel hauptsächlich wegen dem Mehrspieler Modus gekauft doch irgendwie seh ich nix davon im Game.

Mein uplay nick ist wie dieser hier also addet mich wenn ihr wollt


----------



## Ted Nindo (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



SilentAndre schrieb:


> Hey leute, habs mir auch besorgt doch irgendwie finde ich, das total wenig leute in meinem Gebiet unterwegs sind. Ich hab in 5 Stunden Spielzeit gerade mal um die 8 Mitspieler in meiner Umgebung gesehen.. PVP scheint überhaupt nicht zu funktionieren und Koop Missionen sagt er auch immer das keine Spieler in meinem Gebiet gefunden werden. Wie ist das bei euch so?
> 
> Ich hab mir das Spiel hauptsächlich wegen dem Mehrspieler Modus gekauft doch irgendwie seh ich nix davon im Game.
> 
> Mein uplay nick ist wie dieser hier also addet mich wenn ihr wollt



ich habe seit 15Uhr über den tag verteilt mit ein paar Unterbrechungen gespielt.
PVP geht bei mir auch nicht, da läuft der timer runter und dann hupen noch alle ein bisschen und gehen raus 
2mal hatte ich einen totalen freeze, ein perfektes Standbild nur mit dem Affengriff zu entfernen.
andere Spieler waren bei mir immer da, wenn ich mich nicht täusche aber nie mehr als 8 in meinem Gebiet.
Koop Spiel habe ich eins aufgemacht und ein random user ist mitgefahren, umgedreht hat es auch geklappt.
im Ubiforum schreiben einige User, dass man seine Freunde zwar zu crew einladen kann, aber die können dann nicht beitreten.
andere sagen man kann sowieso nur eine RandomCrew bilden von den die da grade rumgurcken, stimmt das?

SilentAndre ich werde dich mal adden, wer will darf mich auch, mein Uplay nick ist stanalien


----------



## Shmendrick (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Jetzt hab ichs seit gestern und 2geteilter Meinung.

Grafisch ganz gut gemacht,Tuning auch mal mehr Vorhanden als in andern Spielen,Missis schon recht Anspruchsvoll

Was mich nur mehr als Nervt,zu shr Optimiert für Lenkräder,grad mit nem Joystick sehr hackelige fahrweise,Missionen Teils sehr Unfair,Gegner fahren einem einfach weg obwohl das eigene Auto Überlegen ist(ohne das sie Nitro nutzen),nutzt der Gegner Nitro schaut man nur noch hinterher,Hab das Gefühl das Nitro teilweise Nutzlos ist da man nicht schneller fährt bzw mich hats auch schon oft ausgebremst.Selber wrid man ausgebremst wenn man Irgendwo hängen bleibt,die Gegner juckt das einfach nicht.Die muß man von der Straße rammen,selbst dann holen sie einen nach ner Sekunde wieder ein.

Tuning ist mir zu wenig,wo kann man das Auto einstellen?Kuplung Schaltung?Federung ich seh bzw find da nichts.Viele Upgrades die man in Missis bekommt sollt eman nicht direkt einbauen sondern sie sich erst mal anschauen,das + was man bekommt kann in andern Werten nen dickes Minus sein.

Autos in direkter Ansicht nicht Vergleichbar.

Gute Spielansätze aber extrem viel Potential verschenkt und im Moment zuviele kleine Fehler die einfach nur Nerven.


----------



## kero81 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich bin jetzt Lvl. 25 und hab schon kein Bock mehr. Ein typischer Ubisoft Blender eben...


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> selbst dann holen sie einen nach ner Sekunde wieder ein.



Das liegt am Gummiband Effekt.
Die Gegner kannst du nicht abschütteln egal wie gut du fährst.
Finde ich persönlich auch blöd ist aber von den Entwicklern wohl so gewollt.


----------



## xEbo (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt am Gummiband Effekt.
> Die Gegner kannst du nicht abschütteln egal wie gut du fährst.
> Finde ich persönlich auch blöd ist aber von den Entwicklern wohl so gewollt.



Viel schlimmer als der Gummibandeffekt sind die Verfolgungsjagden. Da kann man Vollgas hinter einem Transporter hängen und kommt keinen Millimeter näher.
Genauso die Missionen im Mountain State. Mit nem Performance Schlitten auf Zeit 10km fahren. Dumm nur dass da alles voll ist mit Eis. Ergo fährt man im Schnitt vielleicht 70 .
Da wäre ich fast dran verzweifelt. Ansonsten sind die Missionen doch sehr easy.


----------



## Galford (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt am Gummiband Effekt.
> Die Gegner kannst du nicht abschütteln egal wie gut du fährst.
> Finde ich persönlich auch blöd ist aber von den Entwicklern wohl so gewollt.



Hat Vor-und Nachteile. Wenn man eines der langen Fraktions-Rennen solo spielt, und während der 1 Stunde+ mal kurz nicht aufpasst und einen größeren Fehler macht (falsche Abzweigung), ist man auch wieder schnell am Gegner dran. Andererseits bin ich einmal in einem Rennen, das ca. 10 Minuten dauert, knapp vor der Ziellinie überholt worden - aber wie der an mir vorbei gedüst ist.

Die Missionen sind einfach, zumindest sie zu gewinnen. Witz ist nur, meine Hauptautos sind im Level schon bei um die 1000-1230, und ich habe das Gefühl es wird für mich fast unmöglich in manchen Story-Missionen Gold oder gar Platin zu gewinnen. Wobei, das Spiel einem sagt, dass die Anforderungen angepasst werden. Bei jeder Mission gibt das Spiel eine Levelempfehlung ab (die teils weit unter meinem Fahrzeuglevel sind), und jetzt werde ich mal versuchen, ein Auto genau an diese Empfehlung hinzutunen, vielleicht klapp es dann besser. Ach, vielleicht liegt es auch an mir. Überhaupt finde ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Missionen irgendwie teils schlecht ausbalanciert, wenn es darum geht bestimmte Edelmetalle zu gewinnen, und wie gesagt, ein besseres Auto macht es teils eben nicht einfacher.

Bei den Polizeiverfolgungsjagden bekommt man Bonus, wenn man an der Polizei Schaden anrichtet, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass es einfach keinen Sinn ergibt, die Polizei anzugreifen, zumindest nicht wenn man kein Off-Road Auto fährt, denn man hat nie das Gefühl, stark genug zu sein, um dies zu tun. Im Gegenteil, wenn man sich irgendwo verkantet, ist man so schnell eingekreist und der rote Balken (wenn man geschnappt wird ist die Anzeige voll) ist oft heftig schnell gefüllt, dass es auch nichts mehr nützt den Rückwärtsgang einzulegen. Ich will ja gar nicht, das ich als Raser Waffen habe wie in div. Need for Speed Teilen, aber irgendetwas wie die Pursuit-Breaker in Most Wanted (2005) würde ich fast schon begrüßen. Aber auch das, kann einfach an mir liegen. Ich war noch nie jemand, der in Rennspielen wirklich gut darin war mit anderen Fahrzeugen zu "kämpfen".


----------



## Erwin97 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie viele Autos gibt es eigentlich in The Crew? 

 Auf der offiziellen Website sieht man nicht alle und sonst habe ich nichts Aussagekräftiges gefunden.


----------



## steffen0278 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Das würde mich auch mal interressieren. Habe da auch nicht soo viel gefunden.


----------



## Galford (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch mal interressieren. Habe da auch nicht soo viel gefunden.



Du musst halt mal alle 5 Autohändler besuchen. Die haben unterschiedliche Angebote.

Edit:
Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe: 40 Autos (incl. dem Ferrari und McLaren aus dem Season Pass) + 5 versteckte Kit-Cars + 2 weitere geheime Autos. Die einzelnen Varianten (Circuit, Performance, Street, Raid und Dirt) habe ich nicht gesondert gezählt.


----------



## SilentAndre (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

klar ist die Autoauswahl im Vergleich zu anderen Rennspielen nicht so groß, aber ich finde das die hälfte der Autos bei vielen Titeln eh fürn arsch sind, da es sich meist nicht nur um rennwagen handelt sondern auch um irgendwelche straßenwagen ala Fiat Punto usw. von daher hat man sich hier auf schnelle Autos konzentriert. Das so viele musclecars dabei sind finde ich persönlich super


----------



## Erwin97 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

@Galford
Danke für deine Rückmeldung.

Das Feedback  der Spieler reißt mich nicht wirklich vom Hocker. 

Anscheinend wurde wieder einmal zu viel gehyped.


----------



## Shmendrick (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also krieg langsam echt Lust das ganze wieder zu deinstallieren und als Verlustgeschäft abzuschreiben

Wie lächerlich ist es wenn man Gegner überholt schneller ist und sie sich einfach wieder innerhalb ner Halben Sekunde ranfahren und 5-6 Sek Vorsprung aufholen,ich muß in Kurven vom gas der Gegner fährt einfach Vollspeed durch die Kurve 

Son Unfertiger Scheiß das gibts einfach nicht


----------



## BartholomO (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ok also in Lets Plays sah das Spiel bisher eigentlich super aus, aber was man hier teilweise so liest... Ratet ihr eher zu einem Kauf oder eher nicht?


----------



## Shmendrick (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Vorerst zum Nicht Kauf von meiner Seite!


----------



## dsdenni (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



BartholomO schrieb:


> Ok also in Lets Plays sah das Spiel bisher eigentlich super aus, aber was man hier teilweise so liest... Ratet ihr eher zu einem Kauf oder eher nicht?


Finde das sich die 40€ echt lohnen wegem der Langzeitmotivation und dem Fahrspaß (fahre mit nem G27 wohlgemerkt)


----------



## kero81 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ganz klar rate ich vom Kauf AB! Erstmal abwarten ob da noch was am balanging geändert wird, glaube es aber kaum. Das soll ja so sein mit der Gummiband KI. Is wie 25FPS und schwarze Balken oben u. unten. Voll Kinofeeling...


----------



## RavionHD (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Was versteht man unter Gummiband KI?


----------



## Galford (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Mich nervt immer noch das mit den Statistiken. Man könnte, wenn man eh noch genug zu spielen hat, mit dem Kauf warten, bis wenigstens das gefixt wurde. Allerdings will ich nicht behaupten, dass es zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht auch Spieler gibt, die diesen Problem nicht haben. 
Es nervt halt, dass Fortschritte immer wieder auf 0 zurück gehen. Noch das kleinste Übel: ein Auto hatte mehr als 800km auf dem Tacho, als das Spiel meinte, es wäre toll wieder bei 0 anzufangen.





RavionHD schrieb:


> Was versteht man unter Gummiband KI?



Vergrößert (oder dehnt) sich der Abstand der einzelnen Wagen eines Fahrerfeldes zu sehr voneinander, wird es praktisch wieder zusammengezogen, indem man der KI oder dem Spieler erlaubt wieder aufzuschließen. Dazu wird die KI eben schneller oder langsamer, je nachdem wer wieder aufschließen soll. Problem ist: man kann keine Vorsprünge mehr herausfahren, da die KI so sehr beschleunigt wird, dass sie aufschließen kann, egal wie gut man fährt. Gummiband KI wird dann verwendet, wenn der Entwickler sicherstellen will, dass es immer wieder zu Kämpfen um Platzierungen mit der KI kommen soll. So soll das Rennen spannend gehalten werden. Das ist aber ein Balanceakte. Es gibt auch Gummiband KIs, die noch recht ausgewogen sind.
Ich glaube Gummiband KI bieten sich für Open World Rennspiele an, weil es scheinbar recht anspruchsvoll zu sein scheint, eine KI dafür zu programmieren die eben ohne Gummiband-Effekt auskommt.
Ideal ist aber eine KI die gänzlich ohne den Gummiband Effekt auskommt, und trotzdem mit dem Spieler mithalten kann und diesen fordert. Andererseits wird der Spieler aber bei entsprechenden Fehlern, nicht mehr so einfach aufholen können, was allerdings natürlich realistischer ist, und dies sogar somit von manchen Spieler begrüßt wird, immerhin sollte man nicht bei schlechter Leistung noch Chancen auf Sieg haben. Allerdings mag das manche Leute frustrieren, und heuzutage wollen Entwickler Spieler ja nicht mehr frustrieren, und tuen es trotzdem wenn die Gummiband KI schlecht ausbalanciert ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Mir gefällts rundum, hab auch schon ähnlich viel Geld für schlechtere Rennspiele gezahlt. 
Wer damals TestDriveUnlimited 2 mochte aber die hakelige Fahrphysik furchtbar fand, wird hier gut bedient.

The Crew ist bei weitem nicht perfekt, macht aber sehr viel sehr gut. 
Sind manchmal auch Kleinigkeiten, wie das Einfügen eigener Musik oder das leichte Matchmaking System (im Storymode + Multi!) mit Crew Mitgliedern.

Die Menge der Fahrzeuge empfinde ich als schöne Auswahl, die befahrbaren Kilometer wiegen das locker auf. Wenn man zu den oben genannten ~40 Autos nun doch mal die Umbau Varianten hinzu zählt, kommt man auf deutlich mehr. Die Unterschiede zwischen den Umbauten sind ja schon deutlich + Tuningoptionen.

Jo, Statistiken funktionieren noch nicht, stört auch nicht weiter. Es reicht doch wenn die Nadel im roten Bereich hängt^^ was juckt da der Kilometerstand.  xD


----------



## fxler (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Kleine Frage 

Lohnt sich das Game, als Arcade Racer ?
Also ist es halbwegs mitm Gamepad zu bedienen?
Und läuft es auf AMD GPUs vernüftig ? ist ja Ubisoft ;o


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja (Arcade), ja (Pad), ja mein Kumpel mit ner R290 kann nicht klagen. 

!! 60 FPS Lock !!

Würde aber empfehlen die Setups (Directx, Frameworks) aus dem Installationsverzeichnis nochmal zu installieren, das hat bei uns sehr gegen Abstürze geholfen.
Achja und wenns dennoch crasht mal GPU-OC komplett aus und auf Standard betreiben.


----------



## Galford (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> The Grid ist bei weitem nicht perfekt, macht aber sehr viel sehr gut.
> 
> Jo, Statistiken funktionieren noch nicht, stört auch nicht weiter. Es reicht doch wenn die Nadel im roten Bereich hängt^^ was juckt da der Kilometerstand.  xD



The Crew, nicht The Grid.

Außerdem schrieb ich, dass mit dem Kilometerstand das geringste Übel ist. Aber wer garantiert mit, dass ich irgendwann 100% Spielfortschritt haben kann, wenn selbst der Gesamtforstschritt immer wieder auf 0 geht? Soll ich mir jetzt aufschreiben: 4% + 9% + 3% + 12%? Irgendwann bin ich bei 100%, aber das Spiel weiß es nicht. Mich stört es, und nein, ich glaube ich bin nicht der einzige.
Es gibt noch zig weitere Statistiken, die für die Spieler, die eine Spiel komplett durchspielen wollen, im jetzigen Zustand komplett sinnlos sind, weil im Moment noch nicht klar ist ob alles wieder sinnvoll zusammenaddiert werden kann.


----------



## fxler (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja (Arcade), ja (Pad), ja mein Kumpel mit ner R290 kann nicht klagen.
> 
> !! 60 FPS Lock !!
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank !!


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> The Crew, nicht The Grid.
> 
> Außerdem schrieb ich, dass mit dem Kilometerstand das geringste Übel ist. Aber wer garantiert mit, dass ich irgendwann 100% Spielfortschritt haben kann, wenn selbst der Gesamtforstschritt immer wieder auf 0 geht? Soll ich mir jetzt aufschreiben: 4% + 9% + 3% + 12%? Irgendwann bin ich bei 100%, aber das Spiel weiß es nicht. Mich stört es, und nein, ich glaube ich bin nicht der einzige.
> Es gibt noch zig weitere Statistiken, die für die Spieler, die eine Spiel komplett durchspielen wollen, im jetzigen Zustand komplett sinnlos sind, weil im Moment noch nicht klar ist ob alles wieder sinnvoll zusammenaddiert werden kann.




Danke für den Hinweis, beim Rest stimme ich dir natürlich zu. Nur so einen Riesengewinn empfinde ich bei den 100% nun auch nicht, ich spiel eh nur solang ich Spaß dran hab.


----------



## kero81 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Tja Shorty,
so verschieden sind Menschen nun eben. Galford hat eben Spaß daran ein Spiel zu 100% abzuschliessen, was auch vollkommen i.O. ist. Und wenn dann der Statistikzähler nicht funktioniert ist das schon... voll für den Ar5ch.


----------



## Galford (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, beim Rest stimme ich dir natürlich zu. Nur so einen Riesengewinn empfinde ich bei den 100% nun auch nicht, ich spiel eh nur solang ich Spaß dran hab.



Und ich habe ja auch nicht geschrieben, dass man es nicht kaufen sollen. Ich meinte nur, wenn man das Spiel nicht gleich braucht, könnte man noch warten:


Galford schrieb:


> Man könnte, wenn man eh noch genug zu spielen hat, mit dem Kauf warten, bis wenigstens das gefixt wurde.




Edit: bereuen tu ich den Kauf auch nicht. Sonst hätte ich eh längst aufgehört zu spielen


----------



## TMJK (8. Dezember 2014)

*The Crew*

Ich für meinen Teil bereue es nicht The Crew gekauft zu haben, klar gibts Dinge die gefixt werden müssen (Statistiken, Verfolgungsjagten,....).
Im grossen und ganzen ist es schon ein Top Spiel, die riesige Welt, nette Karren, ingesamt die Stimmung.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also ich habe bei den Storymissionen kein Problem mit der KI in normalen Rennen - lediglich mit den lächerlichen Cops die mit ihren Schrottwagen 400 Fahren und in 20m auf 0 abbremsen und sich beim Stehen wie eine Wand nicht wegbewegen lassen.  Gold oder Platin sind sowieso ein absoluter Witz und locker erreichbar - selbst beim ersten Durchspielen mit schlechten Wagen hatte ich oft schon Platin (das sieht man dann natürlich erst wenn man Lvl 50 ist und dann Platin freigeschalten wird, dann wird Gold automatisch auf Platin "geupgraded", falls man schnell genug war). The Crew geht sowieso nicht wirklich um die Story, sondern um PVP/Fraktionsrennen. Mit Stufe 50, Platinfreischaltungen etc. geht es dann eigentlich erst richtig los mit dem Spiel.

Habe das Spiel kostenlos zu meiner Grafikkarte dazu bekommen und bin sehr froh mich für dieses Spiel entschieden zu haben. Es macht mir so viel Spaß, dass ich sogar den Season Pass für 20€ dazu gekauft habe.


----------



## Galford (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> dann wird Gold automatisch auf Platin "geupgraded", falls man schnell genug war



Ist das wirklich so? Dann ist es mir nicht aufgefallen. Warum sollte das auch Sinn ergeben, denn wenn man Platin gewinnt, bekommt man auch Platin-Performanceteile, doch die bekommt man ja auch nicht rückwirkend.

Okay, wenn hier Leute sind, die noch nicht auf Level 50 sind, dann schaut bitte mal nach, wenn ihr Level 50 werdet. Vielleicht bin ich auch zu langsam.

Edit: 
Okay, ich hab nochmals nachgeschaut, und bin mir jetzt auch nicht mehr ganz sicher.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja das ist tatsächlich so. Man bekommt rückwirkend die Platin Medaillen (ist ja auch klar, wenn Zeit/etc. schneller/höher als Platin war), allerdings natürlich keine Platin Teile rückwirkend.

Wenn nichts automatisch auf Platin bei dir geupgraded wurde, dann warst du einfach zu langsam. 

Ich hatte immer viele Tests etc. neben der Story gemacht und war daher weit über dem empfohlenen Fahrzeugleveln, daher habe ich vermutlich auch mehr Platin rückwirkend als der Durchschnitt, vorallem weil ich auch mehrere Versuche in Anspruch genommen hab um bei allen Missionen/Tests Gold zu bekommen.


----------



## Galford (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hatte jede Mission zunächst nur einmal gespielt, und habe eigentlich auch nicht neu gestartet, wenn es nicht perfekt lief. Ich wusste, dass es ab Level 50 Platin gibt, aber ich dachte nicht, dass dies rückwirkend gehen würde. Als ganz so klar empfinde ich das aber nicht, denn ich weiß nicht ob das in anderen Spielen auch so wäre.

 Darf ich fragen ob du mit Lenkrad fährst und welches Fahrphysik-Model?


----------



## Iro540 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Finde das spiel aber schon gut.
Auch wenn sich die statistik immer wieder resetet.
Anzahl an autos könnte ein wenig höher sein, aber coole autos sind schon drinnen.
Die phsik ist für ein open world ganz okay. Fahre mit einem pad.
Ich würde das spiel auf jedenfall noch einmal kaufen. Den seasson pas hab ich mir auch schon gekauft.


----------



## TMJK (8. Dezember 2014)

*The Crew*

Es werden ja eh noch Autos kommen, find die Auswahl der Autos derzeit mehr als ausreichend!


----------



## SilentAndre (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Entweder man mag es oder eben nicht. Ich finde es als sehr motivierend und ob es sich lohnt zu kaufen hängt von den jeweiligen vorlieben ab. Wer mit Need For Speed Underground, Most wanted 1 oder Carbon was anfangen konnte wird an The Crew sein freude haben.  und was die Performance auf Amd Gpus angeht also mit meiner 7950 läuft es auf Ultra absolut flüssig


----------



## steffen0278 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich finds auch genial. Habe beide TDU Teile bis zum Abwinken gezockt. Aber nicht wegen den Rennen, sondern nur zum cruisen. Nach der Arbeit in den Wagen und einfach ne Runde drehen. Gibt nix besser zum Entspannen. 
Hab AMD FX CPU und ne R9 280. Läuft auf Ultra ohne ruckeln. 
Also zum cruisen mehr als ausreichen das Spiel.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen ob du mit Lenkrad fährst und welches Fahrphysik-Model?


Xbox One Controller mit Sport


----------



## TMJK (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Scheduled maintenance: December 9th – 10:00 to 11:00 CET (PS4, Xbox One, PC) | Forums

na mal sehen ob das dann was bringt


----------



## Ion (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Eine Frage in die Runde von einem alten NFSU-Fan:
Wie ist der Soundtrack in The Crew?


----------



## Kaki008 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Was ist eigentlich die höchste Stufe oder ist es unbegrenzt?
Bin aktuell 47 und Story fast fertig.. Hab mich jetzt aber auch erstmal drauf konzentriert, die Story fertig zu machen..


----------



## SilentAndre (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Der Sountrack ist ein gemisch aus Hip Hop, House und Chill Out Mucke. Also bei bei den alten nfs teilen fand ich ne besser, hab aber noch nicht alle sender von The Crew gehört.


----------



## Bert2007 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

bis jetzt ist das limit stufe 50....


----------



## roNskI (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Heyho
Frage mal zwischendurch

Wie lässt sich das Spiel mit Controller zocken? Speziell PS4 Controller!
Kann jemand was dazu berichten?

Gruß ronski


----------



## hambam (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Bräuchte mal eure Hilfe zum Spiel: Wo finde ich meine Vorbesteller Bonus-Autos ? Den Code habe ich ganz normal aktiviert, nur weder sind die Autos in meiner Mobilen Garage noch bei einem Autohändler...


----------



## Ramons01 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



hambam schrieb:


> Bräuchte mal eure Hilfe zum Spiel: Wo finde ich meine Vorbesteller Bonus-Autos ? Den Code habe ich ganz normal aktiviert, nur weder sind die Autos in meiner Mobilen Garage noch bei einem Autohändler...



Wenn du mit dem Prolog fertig bist, kannst du sie Ingame hinzufügen. Du müsstest so ein kleines "News-Fensterchen" haben, dass bei verschiedenen Sachen angezeigt wird. Wenn du da aktivieren/hinzufügen drückst, werden sie deinem Fuhrpark hinzugefügt.

Wenn du die Limited Edition gekauft hast, bekommst du den BMW, Ford Mustand 2015 und den RAM SRT. Komischerweise habe ich den umworbenen Mini gar nicht bekommen.


----------



## Manu98 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja also ich musste da für den Mini nen extra Code der auch bei der Verpackung bei lag eingeben.


----------



## Ramons01 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Manu98 schrieb:


> Ja also ich musste da für den Mini nen extra Code der auch bei der Verpackung bei lag eingeben.



Oh mann...ich dummerchen...ist der Code etwa ganz unten? 

Na dann...mein Fehler.


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Da gab es 2Codes bei der GoldEdition. 
Ich hab allerdings erstmal beide hintereinander eingegeben 

Spaß macht mir das Spiel sehr. Hat zwar hier und da deutliche Macken, aber man kann richtig entspannt durchs weite Land cruisen. 
Wenn ich überlege, dass ich für Rivals das gleiche gezahlt habe und die Multiplayeraction dort auf ganze 6Wagen beschränkt war 

Die Missionen find ich zwischen ausgeglichen und Bockschwer, weil das Handling bei Unebenheiten und Sprüngen etwas mies ist. 
Ich fahr übrigens normalerweise mit nem DF-GT, Kupplung auf einer Schaltwippe und Sportfahrhilfen, wenn es ne Rolle spielen sollte.


----------



## kero81 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Was meint ihr? Hack oder Bug?! Der Typ fährt nen 370Z ohne Tuning, fährt garnicht aber hat Platinum mit 50001 Punkten, hält damit sogar den Weltrekord... Kann doch nicht sein, oder?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMB1h-LUEwg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## steffen0278 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Mußte zwei mal ansehen um zu gucken worum es überhaupt geht. Ist schon ne komische Sache. Sicher nen Serverfehler oder sowas.


----------



## PcGamer512 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Mmoga will mich doch verarschen 
Jetzt warte ich seit Release, dass der Preis mal 1 € fällt anstatt immer wieder zu steigen oder bei 40€ bleibt ^^.
Diese PaysafeCard % sind echt mist dadurch fehlen mir noch immer 50cent


----------



## kero81 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Mußte zwei mal ansehen um zu gucken worum es überhaupt geht. Ist schon ne komische Sache. Sicher nen Serverfehler oder sowas.



Hab mittlerweile noch mehr davon gefunden. Zum Beispiel bei Jumps wo Leute mit einer konstanten Geschwindigkeit fahren u dann plötzlich total "abspacken" und übelst weit fliegen... Gibt mittlerweile mehrere die auch denken das es Hacks sind. Der Comm Manager im Ubiforum hat das mal weitergeben und auf mein Vid verwiesen. Angeblich wird das untersucht uns ggf gebannt. Was aber nicht passiert das auch die Watch Dogs Cheater munter weiter machen ohne Angst gebannt zu werden. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Be2k (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hab gestern mal gezielter auf die WR Scores geschaut. Das geht schon wieder tierisch auf die Nerven.
Irgendjemand heißt qw2314123, oder so ähnlich, auf jeden Fall ein sehr komischer Name und der Gold Score lag bei ca 3500pkt. und der WR bei 50.000 .... ich mein ... wtf.

Bannen und Score resetten. Finde das immer mist, dass so unrealistische Scores überhaupt dort auftauchen / bzw. so lange bestehen bleiben. Noch auffälliger geht es doch garnicht..


btw. mein uplay name zum adden -> the-trust


----------



## kero81 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wenn euch sowas auffällt, macht doch bitte einen Screenshot oder ein kleines Video und schickt das ganze bitte dem User "*Ubi-Barbalatu*", er ist der Deutsche Community Manager. Hier auch der Link zu meinem Thread, den ich im Ubisoft Forum eröffnet hatte. Da seht ihr auch das der Community Manager darum bittet solche Sachen per PN an ihn zu schicken. Evtl. werden solche Sachen ja wirklich verfolgt und entsprechend geandet.


----------



## xEbo (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wer Lust hat hin und wieder zusammen zu fahren kann mich adden: xEbo87


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Ion schrieb:


> Eine Frage in die Runde von einem alten NFSU-Fan:
> Wie ist der Soundtrack in The Crew?



Ich finde speziell die "rockigen" Sender sehr gelungen, u.a. mit The Black Keys, The Kills und anderen guten Bands. Vom Elektronischen bin ich etwas enttäuscht (nicht schlecht aber da gibts viiieeel mehr und besseres), die HipHop Auswahl geht noch in Ordnung aber was dieser Klassik/Ambient- Mist in diesem Spiel verloren hat versteh ich nicht.


----------



## kero81 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Musik habe ich komplett aus in The Crew... Generell in Spielen mache ich die aus, die gefällt mir eh nie.


----------



## PcGamer512 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Gibt es eigentlich eine PCGH The Crew Clan/Gruppe ??


----------



## Galford (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich würde mich gerne einer Crew anschließen. Aber im Moment ist das nicht möglich. Ich will nur klarstellen, dass ich hier niemanden ignoriere, oder nicht adden möchte.

Der Grund, falls es jemanden interessiert:


Spoiler



Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich das hier schrieben soll oder nicht. Aber ich tu es jetzt halt.

Seit der Serverwartung am Dienstag bekommen ich die Fehlermeldung  #3_5eaa9404_3. Das bedeutet, das ich zwar das Spiel natürlich starten kann (und deshalb meldet Uplay auch "Galford24 hat The Crew gespielt"), aber eben nicht ins eigentliche Spiel komme, weil davor diese Fehlermeldung erscheint. Ich bin nicht der einzige, der davon betroffen ist, aber laut Ubisoft traf es nur eine kleine Anzahl von Spielern.

Inzwischen wurde das Problem erkannt. Mein Savegame ist beschädigt. Aber wie gesagt, nicht nur meines. Die Schuld liegt nicht bei mir. Jetzt wurde ich benachrichtigt, dass Ubisoft ein älteres Savegame wiederherstellen wird. Das hört sich zunächst also nicht so schlimm an, aber ich kann seit Dienstag nicht spielen, und mein altes Savegame soll, irgendwann bis zum 18ten Dezember, wieder hergestellt werden (das ist nächste Woche). Das Savegame liegt bei Ubisoft auf dem Server, und so lange das kaputte Savegame nicht mit dem älteren, funktionierenden Savegame ausgetauscht wird, werde ich auch weiterhin die Fehlermeldung erhalten und komme somit nicht ins Spiel. Ich soll dafür ein Silbernes Crew Credits Pack bekommen, welches 210.000 Crew Credits umfasst, dabei kostet z.B. ein LaFerrari, wie ich im Internet nachgeschaut habe, alleine 240.000 Crew Credits.

Ich bin über die Situation enttäuscht. Gut, ich mache jetzt keinen Staatsakt draus, auch wenn es sich vielleicht so liest. Das Problem soll übrigens auch so gepatcht werden, dass es nicht wieder auftritt. Man muss sich dann also nicht mehr um sein Savegame sorgen. Ich erwarte auch kein Mitleid.


----------



## Ramons01 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> Ich würde mich gerne einer Crew anschließen. Aber im Moment ist das nicht möglich. Ich will nur klarstellen, dass ich hier niemanden ignoriere, oder nicht adden möchte.
> 
> Der Grund, falls es jemanden interessiert:
> 
> ...



Immerhin bekommst du eine kleine Entschädigung, auch wenn sie natürlich den Spaß am Spiel den man in der Zeit hätte sicher nicht ersetzen kann...aber immernoch besser als ignoriert werden vom Support. 

Ich hoffe die erledigen das, dann kannst du wieder ein paar Runden drehen gehen.


----------



## PcGamer512 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Endlich hab ich The Crew 

Habs eben mal angetestet soweites halt geht bei nicht fertigem Download.
Ich muss sagen es sieht fantastisch aus und di Performance ist ja mal so mega geil.
Selbst auf 4k könnte ich es auf ultra ohene Kanteglättung mit ca 30 fps zocken .
Ich hab keinen einzigen Darstellungsfehler etc gefunden und Kantenflimmern ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Stueppi (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hat jemand das auch?
Ich habe die ganze Zeit das Gefühl das sich The Crew nicht richtig nach einem Rennspiel anfühlt. Irgentwie "gehaltlos", keine Ahnung wie ich das beschreiben soll, halt irgentwie hohl. 
Ich fühle mich die ganze Zeit an Drift City erinnert (aber da konnte man wenigstens richtig driften). Die ganze Zeit nur -fahre von A nach B-. Die Ceckpoints nerven und lassen kein richtiges Renngefühl aufkommen bei Rundkursen, Abkürzungen kann man vergessen, wenn man nicht die Ubisoft Vorschriftsstrecke fährt. Gab z.B. ein Rennen Performance (Gegner) gegen Gelände (Spieler) und man muss das Gelände nutzen um gewinnen zu können. Alle Alternativen wege, die der Geländewagen nehmen könnte, enden darin das man das Rennen neu starten muss weil man irgentwo gegen geknallt ist und das Rennen neu starten muss (bei mir so etwa 30x). Frust. Jeeps beschleunigen schneller und fahren schneller als ein Nissan Skyline (KI schuld?), es gibt garkeine Wagen balance, es zählt nur der Wagenlevel. Außerdem klingen alle Wagen gleich.
Und dann ist immer alles auf Zeit und man muss Gegner ausschalten in dem man sie rammt.

Das ist exakt Drift City!

Mein Fazit auf lvl 22 (oder so): Langweiliger Blender.


----------



## RyuUUU (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

weiß einer wie das mit dem Season pass ist ? Da gibts ja 2 bonus wagen neben den DLC´s nur für die Season Pass besitzer,  kriegt man die sofort freigeschaltet oder auch erst in paar monaten ?


----------



## kero81 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

@Stueppi
Jo, ganz meine Meinung. Für mich hat The Crew nicht nur als MMO (LOL ich muss immernoch jedesmal Lachen wenn ich MMO im zusammenhang mit The Crew sage), sondern auch als Rennspiel versagt.


----------



## Galford (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



RyuUUU schrieb:


> weiß einer wie das mit dem Season pass ist ? Da gibts ja 2 bonus wagen neben den DLC´s nur für die Season Pass besitzer,  kriegt man die sofort freigeschaltet oder auch erst in paar monaten ?



Den Ferrari 458 und den McLaren 12C bekommst du gleich bei Kauf des Season Passes, also nicht erst in eine paar Monaten. Allerdings, glaube ich, nur "Fullstock". Die anderen Specs musst du dir per Crew Credits oder Ingame-Währung kaufen. Kann leider aufgrund meines Problems mit The Crew, gerade selber nicht nachschauen, welche Specs genau, aber wie gesagt, in der Grundausführung bekommt du den McLaren 12C und den Ferrari 458 fast gleich.

Edit: Du musst noch den Prolog vorher durchspielen. Die einzelnen Specs sind natürlich auch an deinen Levelfortschritt gekoppelt (Circuit z.B. müsste erst ab Level 40 freigeschaltet sein).


----------



## PcGamer512 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

WAs mir auffällt, ist wenn man in den Rocky Mountains z.B. einen Berg ohne Weg hochfährt, dann wieder runterfährt und über Hügel springt das das auto extrem dumme flüge macht es klatscht mit 1000 Sachen auf den boden auf und das wars .


----------



## RyuUUU (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> Den Ferrari 458 und den McLaren 12C bekommst du gleich bei Kauf des Season Passes, also nicht erst in eine paar Monaten. Allerdings, glaube ich, nur "Fullstock". Die anderen Specs musst du dir per Crew Credits oder Ingame-Währung kaufen. Kann leider aufgrund meines Problems mit The Crew, gerade selber nicht nachschauen, welche Specs genau, aber wie gesagt, in der Grundausführung bekommt du den McLaren 12C und den Ferrari 458 fast gleich.
> 
> Edit: Du musst noch den Prolog vorher durchspielen. Die einzelnen Specs sind natürlich auch an deinen Levelfortschritt gekoppelt (Circuit z.B. müsste erst ab Level 40 freigeschaltet sein).



Achso sehr gut,  find die kisten nämlich ziemlich geil  

Gibt es denn auch z.b. ein geländekit für die kisten ? oder nur Performance wie es z.b. auch beim BMW M5 der fall ist ?


----------



## GamingWiidesire (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> Ich würde mich gerne einer Crew anschließen. Aber im Moment ist das nicht möglich. Ich will nur klarstellen, dass ich hier niemanden ignoriere, oder nicht adden möchte.
> 
> Der Grund, falls es jemanden interessiert:
> 
> ...



Kleiner Tipp von jemanden, der schon ziemlich weit ist bei The Crew.

Investier die Crew Credits, die du bekommen hast, direkt in den Vorteil (die kann man im Hauptquartier einsehen), dass du eine Chance auf doppelte Vorteilspunkte bei Level Aufstieg hast. D.h. kauf 10  Vorteilspunkte (oder weniger je nachdem wie viel man bei Start bekommt) und Skill den Vorteil als allererstes am Anfang auf 10/10.

Dann levelst du bis 50 und verwendest die Vorteilspunkte, die du durch den Levelaufstieg bekommst  in die Vorteile, die du am meisten möchtest.

Bei 50 angekommen, resettest du nun deine Verteilung der Vorteilspunkte (kostet etwas Geld, aber egal), denn der Vorteil für Chance auf doppelte Vorteilspunkte bei Level-Aufstieg bringt dir ab 50 nichts mehr. Dann verteilst du die Vorteilspunkte neu und füllst alles andere komplett aus. Fehlende Punkte kaufst du dann eben noch.

Wenn du das dann getan hast, werden dir noch  ~150 000 Crew Credits übrig bleiben, damit kannst dir dann noch ein paar Wagen kaufen.

Aber investier bloß nicht alle Crew Credits in Wagen, Vorteilspunkte sind weitaus wichtiger.

Wenn du dann 50 bist, kannst du extrem schnell Kohle machen

1) PVP Rennen, Los Angeles, Strecke Yosemite (1,5min) -> 18000, mit Rundenwechsel Zeiten schaffst du damit 360 000/ Stunde.

2) "Weg aus dem Westen" Fraktionsmission südlich von Las Vegas (~45 Sekunden) -> 8800, mit Neustart Zeiten und manchen Fehlversuchen ungefähr ~ 400 000/ Stunde
Wie man genau fahren muss bei der Mission: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OljbmM_pdvw

D.h. einen La Ferrari den du für 240 000 Crew Credits bekommst (310 000 hast du ja dann insgesamt) bekommst du dann mit geskillten Vorteil (-30% auf Fahrzeugpreise) innerhalb von zwei Stunden erspielt.


----------



## dark05 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

hi leute bin neu hier hätte ma gerne eure hilfeich suche  eine gute einstellung für mein g27 hab schon alles ausprobiert  aber sobald ich lenke  bricht der wagen complet aus  und kommt ins schleudern


----------



## Galford (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> ......



Ist ja nett gemeint von dir, aber ich war ja bereits auf Level 50 und hatte auch einen Koeniggsegg (der glaube ich nur als Fullstock gut ist) und div. andere Autos. Das mit der Chance auf doppelte Perk Points, hatte ich genauso gemacht und zwischen Level 40 und 50 hatte ich so "viel" Glück, dass ich nur einmal 2 Punkte bekam. Das ich meine Perk Punkte umverteilen kann, ist mir bewusst, außerdem hatte ich die Crew Credits , die man ja vom Spiel geschenkt bekommt, eh nur in Perks investiert. Also so ziemlich genau das, was auch du geschrieben hast. 

Das man mit PvP viel Geld verdienen kann, hatte ich ebenso mitbekommen, aber hatte eher Lust mich anderen Dingen zu widmen. Aber gut, welche Rennen besonders einfach sind oder viel Geld abwerfen wusste ich nicht. Den Tipp merke ich mir, so kann ich die verlorene Zeit etwas aufholen, wenn ich will. Also Danke dafür.

Mein Savegame ist ja nicht ganz verloren - zumindest hoffe ich das. Ubisoft hat ja schon ein Backup wieder hergestellt. Zwar kommt die Fehlermeldung nicht mehr, aber das Spiel lädt sich ganz am Anfang bei der USA Karte zu Tode und will nicht. Jetzt habe ich Ubisoft wieder angeschrieben und hoffe die haben ein weiteres Backup, das eben etwas weniger aktuell ist. Allerdings wird sich da am Wochenende nichts mehr tun. Wenn ich Glück habe bleibe ich auf Level 50, mit abgeschlossener Story und behalte der Großteil meiner Autos etc. 
Verlieren werde ich sicher mindestens 500 Skill-Challenges auf Platin (vielleicht auch mehr, ich hatte eigentlich nur noch bei Precision nur noch nicht alles auf Platin), wohl um die 1000-1500 AP-Punkte von ehemals um die 8600 oder so (glaube die heißen "PP", wenn das Spiel auf Deutsch gestellt ist), und einige Level 47-50 Platinteile und somit auch Autolevel. 

Außerdem kann ich seit Dienstag nicht mehr spielen. Es geht ja auch darum, dass ich in dieser Zeit meine Reputation erhöhen hätte können, und mir dann wirklich mal Zeit für PvP hätte nehmen können.
Aber im Moment hält sich meine Lust auf das Spiel eh so in Grenzen, dass ich es am liebesten weiterverkaufen würde, was aber natürlich nicht geht.

Edit: Laut den Achievements bei Uplay war ich am 2ten Dezember (wohl gegen Ende des Tages) auf Level 50 und hatte am selben Tag auch die Story abgeschlossen (die Server waren seit Montag, den ersten Dezember, 12 Uhr online) - und ja, ich habe heftig gesuchtet. Das bedeutet auch bei einem älteren Savegame müsste ich, zumindest das behalten.


----------



## RyuUUU (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ansich finde ich the Crew wirklich klasse vorallem die große Open World aber so paar kleinigkeiten stören mich dann doch.

Z.b. das ich das Tuning kit nicht während der fahrt wechseln kann, wenn ich mit meinem Skyline und Streetkit fahre und auf gelände wechsel muss ich erst wieder neu anfahren was so ein bischen den spielfluss rausnimmt.

Und auch die Automatik schaltung geht einfach nur auf die nerven. In drifts kanns sein das sie zu früh runterschaltet oder auch mal hochschaltet.  Oder Wenn man ein rennenfährt und dann der wagen in der Kurve leich ausbricht fährt man dann extrem untertourig aus der kurve raus und kommt daher kaum vorwärts.  
Oder Wenn man z.b. im 4. Gang das Nitro einsetzt is tman am ende vlt. 10kmh schneller weil die karre komplett im Drehzahlbegrenzer festhängt. 

Der Controller support ist auch wirklich schlecht.  Anscheinend gibts da nur 3 Methoden The Crew vernünftig zu spielen: Mit Xbox 360 Controller, Lenkrad oder Tastatur.  
Mit einem anderen Controller kann man das ganze eigentlich gleich vergessen, diese werden als Lenkrad erkannt und sämtliche einstellungen die das Lenkverhalten beeinflussen wirken schlichtweg nicht


----------



## BuggyDerClown (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habe zwar nicht The Crew gespielt, jedoch hat mich dieses Spiel wirklich enttäuscht. Es ist der Meinungen nach ein Pay2Win wo man unbedingt etwas mit Geld kaufen muss um wirklich gut spielen zu können. Ich habe gehört das jemand von einem Truck überholt wurde, obwohl er ein Sportwagen mit Nitro hatte. Und da kommt das Pay2Win ins Spiel.


----------



## LudwigX (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Mitglied seit gestern, gerade mal 2 Beiträge:
Ganz offensichtlich ein Troll


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



LudwigX schrieb:


> Mitglied seit gestern, gerade mal 2 Beiträge:
> Ganz offensichtlich ein Troll



Naja man kann seine Autos wirklich für echt Geld pimpen... Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen das es in TheCrew teile gibt die man nur mit echt Geld kriegt.  Aber gespielt hab ich es noch nicht außer die Beta.


----------



## LudwigX (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit auf Level 50. Ich hatte am Anfang auch meine Befürchtungen, aber glaub mir im Moment ist das Spiel wirklich nicht Pay2Win.

Auch wenn ihr Echtgeld ausgeben möchtet, müsst ihr euch die Teile erst per Skills freifahren. 
Ohne Geld aus zu geben hat man ein Street, Performance oder Circuits Cars in 15 Minuten auf über 1150 Punkte. Mit Dirt und Raid dauert es ca 20-25 Minuten.
Es dauert zwar sehr lange ein Auto richtig voll zu tunen, aber der Leistungsunterschied zwischen z.B. 1150 und 1299 Punkten ist sehr gering.
Bis auf die 2 Wagen für den Season Pass könnt ihr euch alles für ingame Geld kaufen. Für PVP Rennen gibt es eh jedes mal ca 18.000. Es dauert also gar nicht so lange bis man das Geld zusammen hat


----------



## GamingWiidesire (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Naja man kann seine Autos wirklich für echt Geld pimpen... Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen das es in TheCrew teile gibt die man nur mit echt Geld kriegt.  Aber gespielt hab ich es noch nicht außer die Beta.


Nein es gibt keine Teile in the Crew, die man nur mit Crew Credits kaufen kann. Es gibt momentan bei den Wagen nur den Ferrari 458 und McLaren, den es nur mit Season Pass gibt, es gibt allerdings für Performance und Rennen jeweils bessere Autos, d.h. kein Pay2Win.



LudwigX schrieb:


> Ohne Geld aus zu geben hat man ein Street, Performance oder Circuits Cars in 15 Minuten auf über 1150 Punkte. Mit Dirt und Raid dauert es ca 20-25 Minuten.
> Es dauert zwar sehr lange ein Auto richtig voll zu tunen, aber der Leistungsunterschied zwischen z.B. 1150 und 1299 Punkten ist sehr gering.


Richtig, mit Jump Tests hat man Straße, Performance und Rennen Autos innerhalb von ~15 Minuten auf über 1150. Für 1299 brauche ich ungefähr immer so ~2 Stunden.

Selbst für Gelände und Rally gibt es genug Jump Tests (Offroad halt), man macht eventuell mal ein paar Fehlversuche, hier so ~25 Minuten / 3 Stunden.

Was vielen auch nicht bewusst ist:

Sobald man für die jeweilige Klasse ein Level 50 Teil freigeschalten hat, kann man für jedes andere Autos das Teil einfach im Händler kaufen. Das Teil geht NICHT weg, es ist dann für jedes andere in der jeweilligen Klasse verfügbar.
Daher lohnt es sich durchaus, wenn man nicht so viel Zeit hat, die 30% billigere Teile in den Vorteilen zu skillen.


LudwigX schrieb:


> Bis auf die 2 Wagen für den Season Pass könnt ihr euch alles für ingame Geld kaufen. Für PVP Rennen gibt es eh jedes mal ca 18.000. Es dauert also gar nicht so lange bis man das Geld zusammen hat


Eben und wie oben erwähnt gibt es bessere Alternativen mit ingame Geld zu kaufen. Auf der vorherigen Seite habe ich auch eine Methode gepostet, wie man schneller Geld macht als mit PVP. Dafür braucht man allerdings einen gewissen Skill, um nicht gegen die Kakteen zu knallen.


----------



## Swarley86 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Bin mit meinem Aventador gerade auf Stufe 1182. Ist 1299 das höchste, das ich erreichen kann.?


----------



## GamingWiidesire (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja, 1299 ist das höchste.


----------



## Swarley86 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hat man eigentlich irgendetwas von den sehenswürdigkeiten, außer die 2000 Bucks, die man dafür immer einstreicht?


----------



## GamingWiidesire (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wenn du alle 243 besucht hast, schaltest du einen Erfolg frei. Das wäre noch das einzige neben dem Geld.


----------



## Swarley86 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wow...Also bekomm ich nicht dafür, außer vielleicht ein neues Kennzeichen! Ach, da motz ich doch lieber meine Karren auf und cruise damit durch's Land!


----------



## GamingWiidesire (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Naja 480 000 in ~1 Stunde ist jetzt auch nicht so schlecht...


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich bin eigentlich ein entspannter Fahrer und cruise immer schön zu jedem Rennen hin, mit meinem 450PS Skyline, der roten Rennbohne oder dem Shelby. Was fahrt ihr momentan am liebsten?
Habt ihr einen empfehlenswerten Radiosender ingame oder versorgt ihr euch auch über euren Mediaplayer?


----------



## chris302 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hey,

Was ich auch schon im Ubi Forum  gesehen habe und hier auhc zi9emlich cool finden würde , wäre wenn xD 
Einfach jeder mal ein Bild von seinen Auto postet die er gerade verwendet und wie die denn aussehen 

Oder was sagt ihr ?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

...........


----------



## RyuUUU (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

hab noch viele mehr aber das sind so die mit dem ich am meisten fahre.  am aller liebsten aber mit dem Skyline und Geländekit


----------



## kero81 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Jungs, finde die Idee mit den Bildern unserer Auto gut. Aber lasst uns die doch im Spiele Screenshot Thread posten. Finde die da iwie besser aufgehoben.  Bilder von meinen Schlitten kommen gleich. Hab da letztens nen Skyline zusammen gebastelt... Grrrr, da läuft mir immer s Wasser im Mund zusammen. Sooo hätte ich den gerne hier zuhause stehen.


----------



## Kaki008 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also ich fahr am liebsten mit meinem McLaren, Ferrari 458 Speciale und Aston Martin..

Könnt mich auch mal bei uPlay adden: KlotzKniffler





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iro540 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

ich habe leider kein Bild parat, mag aber gerne mein Lieblingsauto benennen: BMW M5 in Blaumatt auf Stufe705 oder so.
Die Kiste haette ich gerne in der Garage .
Schade das es den M5 nur in einer kategorie gibt...
was ich gar nicht mag ist Raid (Rally) und Gelaende. Bin eher der Street Racer...


----------



## kero81 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Tadaaaa::::


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Mein momentaner Favorit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Was postest Du denn n Bild von den Parts Du Nase??? Wie wollen die Karre sehen...


----------



## Kaki008 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Lel was die Platinumparts angeht, kann man das ja  beeinflussen. Wenn man nen Test abgeschlossen hat und dieses Zufallsdings anfängt zu rotieren nach ner halben - 1 sekunde enter drücken. Hab gerade 2x hintereinander ein Stufe 50 Teil damit bekommen.

EDIT: Gerade eben nochmal.. Einfach ganz kurz warten und sofort enter  Wenn man das Zeitgefühl raus hat, klappts.


----------



## chris302 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hey  

Echt schön autos wo ihr da habt .
Umsobald ich The Crew habe und ein gescheides Auto habe liefer ich auch mal bilder ,

Aber wenigstens das richtige thema angefangen  

Grüße
Chris


----------



## GamingWiidesire (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Kaki008 schrieb:


> Lel was die Platinumparts angeht, kann man das ja  beeinflussen. Wenn man nen Test abgeschlossen hat und dieses Zufallsdings anfängt zu rotieren nach ner halben - 1 sekunde enter drücken. Hab gerade 2x hintereinander ein Stufe 50 Teil damit bekommen.
> 
> EDIT: Gerade eben nochmal.. Einfach ganz kurz warten und sofort enter  Wenn man das Zeitgefühl raus hat, klappts.



Da hast du einfach nur Glück gehabt. Glaub mir, nach über 1000 Jumps habe ich bereits so ziemlich alles ausprobiert. Dachte auch erstmal wie ich 3 mal hintereinander 50 bekommen habe, indem ich kurz vor dem Jump und beim Landen Nitro gegegeben habe, dass ich nen "Trick" gefunden habe. Stellte sich aber heraus, dass es einfach nur Glück war.


----------



## chris302 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> Mein momentaner Favorit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O.o ein GT  
Will den auch haben. Habe das spiel seit gestern.

Kannst du mir sagen bei welchen Car Dealer ich den kaufen kann? 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## GamingWiidesire (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



chris302 schrieb:


> O.o ein GT
> Will den auch haben. Habe das spiel seit gestern.
> Kannst du mir sagen bei welchen Car Dealer ich den kaufen kann?



Hier ist die Liste von Autos und wo man sie findet:  Updated Car List : The_Crew

Hier noch andere Tipps für "Neue":

Wie soll ich die Vorteilspunkte investieren? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...iele/290239-crew-post7028834.html#post7028834
Wie komme ich möglichst schnell an viel Geld? The Last Division | Clans.de
Wagenstatistiken: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...fqZSWGMLeY5HhYEBNQQ/pubhtml?gid=0&single=true

Sprünge Tests Karte: Easy Grind List Car Parts : The_Crew


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Du kannst dir sämtliche Fahrzeuge in der Sammlung im HQ ansehen und direkt zum jeweiligen Verkäufer springen.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal im PVP, grade Rang ~2400.

Grüße IIShortyII 


PS: Und falls noch nicht erwähnt oder gefunden, man kann sich sämtliche Sehenswürdigkeiten und noch nicht entdeckte Autowracks auch auf der Übersichtskarte anzeigen lassen ("Erkundung").


Vorm Fahrzeugkauf nicht vergessen die Fähigkeitenpunkte anzupassen, 30% weniger Kosten sind immer gut. (Gilt glaube aber nur bei den Bucks, nicht den CrewCredits oder?)


----------



## chris302 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Danke  

Und wusste gar nicht das sie in der Reddit liste die Fundorte gepflegt hatten. 
Naja ich schaue mir das alles mal an muss aber nun erst mal richtig zum spielen kommen. 
Bin nämlich erst fahrerlevel 2  

Grüße
Chris

P.s. wenn ich dann mal PvP mache sieht man sich vllt mal


----------



## GamingWiidesire (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



chris302 schrieb:


> Bin nämlich erst fahrerlevel 2


Das allerwichtigste ist aufjedenfall erstmal für dich, die Vorteilspunkte im Hauptquartier /Vorteile für die Chance auf Doppelte Vorteilspunkte bei Level-Aufstieg zu investieren. Alles andere kannst du dir dann später noch "anlesen".


----------



## chris302 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Mach ich auch  

Auch erstmal ein gefühl für die Steuerung finden und passend einstellen. 

Und was ich dann mit Vorteilspunkten usw mache schaue ich dann wenn es soweit ist


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

@ GamingWiidesire: Kann das sein, dass wir uns schon öfters In-Game begegnet sind? Yosemite-Rally und so.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

An ein paar Mal kann ich mich erinnern ja  Spiele momentan eher weniger PVP, bin gerade dabei alle Klassen auf 1299 mit passenden Perk-Boni zu bekommen und zusätzlich den besten Wagen für jede Klasse zu finden. Bei Rennen ist es für mich persönlich der Ford GT, bei anderen Klassen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher und habe es bisher nur auf einige Favoriten eingeschränkt. Bei Straße z. B. Skyline oder Mini. Bei Rally/Gelände ist es auch nochmal komplizierter, da sind manche bergauf stärker, andere wiederum bei ebeneren Strecken. Sobald ich das alles raus habe, lege ich dann richtig mit PVP los. Problem ist aber auch hier, dass man erstmal eine Lobby mit hohen Spielern finden muss, ansonsten steigt der Rang nicht trotz gewinnen. Rangiere gerade so um 3000, weil ich meistens nur Lobbys mit 20 000igern finde.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich finde es sowieso ein wenig schwierig abzuschätzen wie sich ein Auto mit 1299er Ausbau anfühlt. Gestern dem Focus (?!) ST auf Perfomance einige Teile reingepackt, zack fühlt er sich fast wie der Gallardo an. Finde den Mini in der Streetklasse zu stark, selbst auf sehr schnellen Strecken hält er mit, erst jenseits der 310 wirds nix aber das bieten kaum Streetstrecken.

Meine Auswahl:   

Street:  Mini / Skyline
Performance: Gallardo / Alfa Romeo 8C
Rennen: McLaren / Dodge Challenger
Gelände: Focus / Skyline
Rallye: noch nur der Dodge Challenger / Z4 kommt noch

Zuerst genannte sind meist meine Handling Lieblinge. 
Werd erstmal meine Lambo Sammlung vervollständigen.

Gefühlt hat wirklich jeder Wagen seine Stärken abhängig von der Strecke, den echten Allrounder hab ich noch nicht. Man muss nur erstmal wissen was wo gut geht oder nicht.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21raxSvAYok    600 im Rückwärtsgang??? geht das noch ? xD


----------



## GamingWiidesire (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21raxSvAYok    600 im Rückwärtsgang??? geht das noch ? xD


So müsste man wohl den Rekord in dem Salt Lake Speedtest schaffen. Mit 400-500 auf den Test rückwärtszufahren und sobald es auf das Salz wechselt eine 180 Grad wende versuchen. Oder in den Test anders herum reinfahren und dann 180 Grad wenden und rückwärts fahren.


----------



## Kaki008 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Haut mal noch n paar UPlaynamen von euch raus  Damit man zusammen mal ne Runde fahren kann..


----------



## GamingWiidesire (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Kaki008 schrieb:


> Haut mal noch n paar UPlaynamen von euch raus  Damit man zusammen mal ne Runde fahren kann..


Also ich war ganz einfallsreich und hab meinen Forennamen genommen


----------



## RyuUUU (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Kaki008 schrieb:


> Haut mal noch n paar UPlaynamen von euch raus  Damit man zusammen mal ne Runde fahren kann..



ryuakihaba  


Momentan fahre ich aber nur im freien modus also keine rennen, da ich zwangsweise mit einem 10€ controller spielen muss und der line stick sitzt nicht in de rmitte also die deadzone nach links ist quasi nicht vorhanden und nach rechts muss man den stick fast bis zur hälfte zur seite bewegen.

Daher nur noch offroad mit meinem Skyline


----------



## Kaki008 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich fahr eig auch nur im freien modus rum  PvP find ich grad noch nicht so reizend.. Bin gerade dabei die ganze Map zu erkunden.. Was PvP angeht muss ich sagen, dass ich bis jetzt noch nie alleine in ner Lobby war und sofort in ne Lobby mit 7 Spielern kam  Rennen ging dann auch gleich los, somit versteh ich die Probleme der anderen nicht ^^


----------



## RyuUUU (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

heute mal mit meinem Skyline Meteoritenkrater erkundet bzw. von Miami aus querfeldein da hingehfaren


----------



## LudwigX (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hat jemand von euch eine gute Empfehlung für einen Rennwagen, der nur sehr wenig driften will (am besten gar nicht)? 
Hab im Moment den Lambo, aber der beginnt auch ab und zu zu driften


----------



## Kaki008 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Heut ist n neuer Patch rausgekommen.. Lade ihn gerade. Was sie damit alles verbessern, weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## GamingWiidesire (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Kaki008 schrieb:


> Heut ist n neuer Patch rausgekommen.. Lade ihn gerade. Was sie damit alles verbessern, weiß ich aber nicht



This maintenance will allow us to apply some game fixes as well as improving the global stability of the servers.
Along with this, we will also implement patch 1.5

Patch 1.5:

Challenges in the welcome dashboard fix.
Fix support of HBAO+ with AMD card
Minor bug fixes and stability improvement.


----------



## kero81 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ach, plötzlich geht HBAO+ doch mit den AMD Karten?! Können die sich mal entscheiden?!? Wurde da nicht mal gesagt "das sei absolut nicht möglich"?!


----------



## chris302 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hey  
Hat irgendjemand eine gute Belegung vom Xbox 360 controller mit Kupplung  

Finde da nicht geschrides würde aber so gerne schalten  

Grüße Chris


----------



## RyuUUU (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



chris302 schrieb:


> Hey
> Hat irgendjemand eine gute Belegung vom Xbox 360 controller mit Kupplung
> 
> Finde da nicht geschrides würde aber so gerne schalten
> ...



hmm vlt.  rechten stick rein drücken für hochschalten und den linken stick runter drücken für runterschalten ? 

selbst schalten ist aufjedenfall wichtig vorallem im gelände passierts oft das ich im 3. und 140 fahre und er ums verrecken nicht hochschaltet nichmal wenn ich voll Nitro reindrücke knallt er in den begrenzer und schaltet nicht hoch daher kaum beschleunigung


----------



## Kaki008 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Heute mal wieder The Crew gestartet auf einmal ruckelt ALLES auf Ultra! Ging immer ohne Probleme und jetzt ruckelt es?! Wenn ich es auf Hoch stelle ists wieder weg..

Hat jemand auch das problem?

EDIT: Reboot und es war weg


----------



## chris302 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



RyuUUU schrieb:


> hmm vlt.  rechten stick rein drücken für hochschalten und den linken stick runter drücken für runterschalten ?
> 
> selbst schalten ist aufjedenfall wichtig vorallem im gelände passierts oft das ich im 3. und 140 fahre und er ums verrecken nicht hochschaltet nichmal wenn ich voll Nitro reindrücke knallt er in den begrenzer und schaltet nicht hoch daher kaum beschleunigung


Hmmmh xD 
Neee stick drucken finde ich doof. Das ist aber ein guter plan da könnte ich dann Handbremse auf den linken stick und nitro auf den rechten xD. 

Hoch und runter dann auf x und b xD kupllung auf RB xD 

Muss ich nachher mal testen danke


----------



## PcGamer512 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Könnt ihr auch keine Challenges auswählen??
Da steht ja immer wochenaufgabe oder iwie sowas da steht bei mir immer offline (meine Herrausforderung)


----------



## EcHiRaK (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also ich habe jetzt auch The Crew (Als Gratisspiel durch AC Unity + Season Pass). Das Spiel an sich (fahren in der freien Welt und die Rennen) läuft alles traumhaft flüssig auf Ultra-Einstellungen. Ein einziges Problem habe ich aber: Die Videosequenzen vor und nach den Missionsaufträgen stocken ohne Ende. Klar kann ich das überspringen, aber es würde mich schon interessieren, woran es liegt.


----------



## chris302 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr auch keine Challenges auswählen??
> Da steht ja immer wochenaufgabe oder iwie sowas da steht bei mir immer offline (meine Herrausforderung)


Habe das gleiche Problem. Bei Herausforderungen steht offline. 
Verstehe aber nicht wieso ? O.o 
Hat noch jemand ausser uns das Problem ? 
Oder ne Lösung?


----------



## .oLo. (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



chris302 schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Problem. Bei Herausforderungen steht offline.
> Verstehe aber nicht wieso ? O.o
> Hat noch jemand ausser uns das Problem ?
> Oder ne Lösung?



Leider keine Lösung, ich hab allerdings ebenfalls dieses Problem.


----------



## Fillmore (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habe mir das Game durch einen Gutescheincode geholt mit der NVIDIA Aktion.
Ein paar Stunden habe ich jetzt schon gezockt. Sehr nettes Game mit geiler Grafik. Aber so richtig multiplyer Action kam bei mir noch nicht auf.
Kann man da irgendwie einen Server auswsehlen oder ist das per Zufall


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

The Crew ist doch ein MMO, du siehst nur garnicht die ganze Multiplayer Action um dich herum.


----------



## Fillmore (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also andere Spieler sehe ich auf der Map. Ich kann auch einen Koop-Modus spielen bzw. die Missionen mit anderen online Spielern.
Aber so wie in Need for Speed World ist es leider nicht, dass man gegeneinander antreten kann. Wäre übelst geil wenn man je nach Fahrzeug Level sich batteln könnte.

Oder habe ich da etwas übersehen


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Fillmore schrieb:


> Oder habe ich da etwas übersehen



Die DLCs. Ubi Soft lässt sich jeden Dreck bezahlen.


----------



## Ramons01 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also mir gefallen diese Fraktionsmissionen sehr gut, wo man einfach z.B. 50km von A nach B cruisen muss. Da bist du ne Zeit lang unterwegs und hast keinen Zeitdruck.

Quasi fürs Rumfahren bezahlt werden.


----------



## Fillmore (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die DLCs. Ubi Soft lässt sich jeden Dreck bezahlen.



Ja erklär halt mal


----------



## B4C4RD! (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Moin,


Ich bin was Auto's angeht bei Stufe 336 angekommen, aber das Spiel ansich sagt mir, dass ich 0% Fortschritt hab und irgendwie hab Ich jetz auch keine Rennen mehr, die Ich machen kann ..


----------



## Fillmore (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also ich hab gestern die PVP Dinger da frei geschaltet. Kann auch an PVP Rennen teilnehmen. Aber Missionen machen damit die Story weiter geht, habe ich nicht mehr. 
Da fehlt irgendwie auf der Map ein Pfeil oder ein Symbol das man weiß wo es definitiv weiter geht.


----------



## Euda (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Habe mir vom Weihnachtsgeld nun auch mal The Crew abgezwackt, da dieser Ubi-Release mal ausnahmsweise nicht in der Kontroverse stand und mich der Titel schon seit dem ersten E3-Gameplay ansprach. Habe allerdings erst circa eine Stunde gespielt, mir schön die Zeit für Testfahrten aller anfangs zur Verfügung stehenden Streetkisten genommen. Macht sehr viel Spaß, die Grafik geht für Open-World sehr in Ordnung (maxed out, 3200x1350@2560x1080 + FXAA konstant 60 Fps) und die arcadige Fahrphysik wirkt mir auch nicht zu schwammig. Mal schauen wie das mit unterschiedlichen Wagen aussieht. Leider gibt es noch einen Bug in den Realtime-Cutscenes, bei welchen die Fahrzeuge bei Bewegung stark zuckeln --sieht dann so ähnlich aus, als würde jemand Online 'laggen'. Schätze mal, das hängt mit der Framerate zusammen. Die Cutscenes sind wohl für die Konsolen bei 30 Fps entwickelt worden und der, evtl. via Holzhammer forcierte 60 Fps-Modus macht der Engine dann Probleme, die Cutscenes korrekt darzustellen.


----------



## Manu98 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Heute mal wieder vergeblich versucht einer pvp Lobby beizutreten. Das kann doch nicht sein dass man teilweise ewig wartet bevor man beitreten kann. Es müssten doch mehr als genug Spieler vorhanden sein...


----------



## Fillmore (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Manu98 schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder vergeblich versucht einer pvp Lobby beizutreten. Das kann doch nicht sein dass man teilweise ewig wartet bevor man beitreten kann. Es müssten doch mehr als genug Spieler vorhanden sein...



Das würde mich auch interessieren on man irgendwo nachsehen kann, auf welchem Server man ist und wieviele sich darauf befinden gleichzeitig.


----------



## kero81 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Sagt mal, gibts eigentlich keine Herausforderungen mehr? Mir wird nurnoch diese "Tune dein Auto auf Stufe blablabla" als einzige Herausforderung angezeigt. Was ist denn mit den Wochenherausforderungen oder den Tagesherausforderungen?!?


----------



## Bert2007 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

ich hoffe sehr die erweitern das spiel sehr schnell! nur autoteile farmen ist auch oll. zur zeit liegt the crew in der ecke....


----------



## Fillmore (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hat jemand so ein PvP Event schon mal gespielt was bis zu einer Stunde geht?
Steht jeden Falls in diesem Pop-up Fenster das es bis zu einer Stunde dauern kann.


----------



## dero55 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

mal ne frage für die, die schon bisschen weiter sind:

ich habe mit gleich zu beginn den chevrolet camaro gekauft und mittlerweile auf stufe ~520 in straßenaustattung und jeweils ~400 in gelände, sowie rallye-ausstattung.

lohnt es sich im weiteren verlauf des spiels überhaupt ein anderes auto für diese 3 ausstattungen zu kaufen?


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Muss man nicht, aber ich bevorzuge im Gelände den 370Z.


----------



## Fillmore (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hab Kohle angesammelt, aber noch kein neues Auto gekauft.
Mich graust es etwas davor den wieder auf eine höhere Stufe leveln zu müssen


----------



## Fillmore (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Da fällt mir übrigens noch ein - was ich mich gefragt hatte:
Bei mir läuft The Crew mit VSync und 30 FPS lock. Wo ist der Unterschied zu 60 FPS oder mehr? Ich kann nicht wirklich was erkennen. Oder ich brauch eine neue Brille


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Fillmore schrieb:


> Da fällt mir übrigens noch ein - was ich mich gefragt hatte:
> Bei mir läuft The Crew mit VSync und 30 FPS lock. Wo ist der Unterschied zu 60 FPS oder mehr? Ich kann nicht wirklich was erkennen. Oder ich brauch eine neue Brille



Ich empfinde 30 fps bei diesem Spiel als Störend weil es mir vorkommt, als würde das Game langsamer sein und mehr hinterherziehen.


----------



## Euda (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Mich stören die gelegentlichen Drops auf <60 FPS bereits (wenn's Hart auf Hart kommt min. 38 Fps, mal im CPU-, mal im GPU-Limit (spiele auf 3200x1350 @ Ultra & FXAA)).


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie macht ihr das in dem Spiel mit SSAA/Downsampling?


----------



## Fillmore (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Mal heute  abend mit 60 fps ausprobieren


----------



## crae (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Leute hab mal ne Frage, wird das auf nem 7850k (kein oc) laufen, also ohne Kartoffelauflösung und Pixelmatsch? Find keine Benchmarks und nix zum vergleichen. Hat 8gb RAM mit den höheren Taktraten, also 2400mhz. Auflösung ist FHD.


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Du hast 512Shadereinheiten, also 1/4 von einer R9 280X und recht wenig Speicher-Bandbreite. Gpu-Takt auch nur 2/3, ergo grob 1/6 der Leistung.
Mittel mit FXAA und 30fps halte ich in FullHD bis 900p für realistisch, in 720p könnte ein schön flüssiges Spielen gut möglich sein.
Mit nen bisschen Grafik-OC wärst du wohl deutlich schneller dabei, musst du gucken, ob es sich für dich lohnt


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also durch nen Zweit-PC/ Laptop kann ich sagen mit einer GTX470 oder einer GTX670*m* kann man schon FHD spielen, jedoch muss man einige Details reduzieren um auf 60 Fps zu kommen. Mit dem 30 FPS-Lock hab ichs nicht erst probiert.

Mit den Details reduzieren sollte man es auch nicht übertreiben, sonst "ploppen" einige Objekte zu knapp vorm Auto auf.

Leider kann ich den 7850k nich einordnen, Neuland und so.  

@crae:
Denke aber nicht das du glücklich wirst, dafür ist das Spiel nicht genug optimiert, mMn.
Steckt (noch) zuviel Konsolenport drin aber ob sich das ändert.


----------



## crae (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Vllt hol ich es mir dann einfach für die PS4, wird wohl klüger sein.


----------



## kero81 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Nein, klüger wäre es deinen PC aufzurüsten.


----------



## Flexsist (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

*Schnief*

Bin etwas enttäuscht. Die Story ist viel zu kurz. Ich hab mir das Game am Samstag (27.12.2014) gekauft und bin nun schon durch. Irgendwie hab ich mehr erwartet.
Und Online....naja.....bis jetzt bin ich ein einziges Rennen gefahren wo der Mitspieler auch mal bis zum Ende mitgefahren ist.
Sonst hauen sie immer ab, wenn sie mal hinten liegen. Neulich bin ich eines dieser Rennen gefahren die sehr lange dauern. Mein Gegner hatte ein Fahrzeug der Stufe 1250 oder sowas und hing die ganze Zeit hinter mir (Nissan 370-Z [RE] Stufe 850 (zu diesem Zeitpunkt)), irgendwann ist er dann auch ausgestiegen und das Rennen war damit beendet.   
PvP bin ich bis jetzt kein einziges gefahren, einfach weil keine Gegner da sind. 

THE CREW - (n)*ever drive alone*.

MfG Flexsist

(Guten Rutsch und so)


----------



## kero81 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Jo gleiches habe ich auch erlebt. Ich seh für The Division echt schwarz. =(


----------



## Fillmore (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Hatten wir gestern auch. Macht mit Freunden in der Crew und TeamSpeak erst richtig spaß.
Besonders wenn dann PvP Gegner da sind und eben auch mal bis zum Ende fahren.


----------



## -Shorty- (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Die PVP Lobbys sind noch sehr buggy, das stimmt. Allerdings hab ich die vergangenen Tage ohne Probleme Mitspieler gefunden, teilweise zusammen mit 3 anderen in der Crew. Je mehr Leute in der Crew sind umso länger sucht man eine Lobby, geh ich allein auf suche dauerts eigentlich keine 2min.

Und ob die Gegner nun das Rennen zu Ende fahren oder nicht kann einem doch egal sein oder?
Der Erste bekommt immer die 387AP und ~18.200$, egal wieviele mitfahren oder ins Ziel kommen.
Die Fraktionsrennen über mehrere Stunden lohnen gar nicht und dienen mMn dazu diese AP ohne eine PVP-Lobby zu sammeln. In derselben Zeit macht man beim PVP aber das 10x, also lohnt nicht. Und wer schonmal ein 3,5h Rennen hinter sich gebracht hat erkennt das recht schnell.  

Das Spiel bleibt eben trotz aufgesetztem Multiplayer ein FUN-Racer. 

Die PVP-Probleme kann ich so krass nicht nachvollziehen, zum Glück. Allerdings starten wir alle in der Crew auch ab und an unser Game neu wenn Probleme auftreten. 
An dem Punkt hab ich aber noch etwas Hoffung, das man da noch 1-2 Patches bringt und die Sache läuft rund. 

@ Flexist: Alle Fahrtests auf Platin? Einhorn und Yeti gefunden? Alle Autoteile? Wenigstens ein Auto im Fuhrpark auf 1299? 

Die Story durchzuspielen ist ja wohl kaum das Thema. 
Aber vermutlich spricht es dich nicht so sehr an, ich hatte mehr Bock auf Cruisen als die Story durchzuspielen. 
Ich hatte die gesamte Map erkundet bevor ich die Story abgeschlossen hab, vielleicht liegts schon daran.

Mir gefällts, könnte noch einiges besser sein, speziell das PVP Matchmaking und Clanfeatures aber Spaß kann man auch so schon haben.


----------



## kero81 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie bekomme ich denn mein Auto auf 1299?  Bei den Tests kann ich mein Lvl nicht mehr steigern, wird mir zumindest so angezeigt. Dei erste Zahl ist entweder null oder rot im Minusbereich. Bin jetzt gerade 1200 geworden, gibts die nen Trick?!


----------



## -Shorty- (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja gibt es, rein rechnerisch kommt man exakt auf 1234 mit allen Teilen auf 50, durch Ausdauer bei den Tests oder durch den Tuner. Die restlichen Punkte kommen von den Vorteilen, die man im HQ auswählen kann. Mit dem dortigen Brems/Handling/Boost/Beschleunigungs/Tempo-Boni kommt man auf die 1299.

Empfehlenswert ists natürlich möglichst viel mit Sprungtests zu erledigen, bei den schweren Rallye Fahrzeugen geht aber meist nur Hillclimb/Klettertouren. Die hat man aber auch relativ schnell im Blut, gibt auch dort sehr einfache Tests. 

Was dabei herumkommt und wie oft man versucht ist wohl Glückssache, meist baller ich erstmal alles mit irgendwelchen Platinteilen zu, anschließend kommen die 50er Teile iwie leichter als wenn man versucht vom Start an nur auf 50er zu kommen. Achso und baut nicht so viele Teile mit Bremsboni ein.


----------



## Flexsist (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> @ Flexist: Alle Fahrtests auf Platin? Einhorn und Yeti gefunden? Alle Autoteile? Wenigstens ein Auto im Fuhrpark auf 1299?
> 
> Die Story durchzuspielen ist ja wohl kaum das Thema.
> Aber vermutlich spricht es dich nicht so sehr an, ich hatte mehr Bock auf Cruisen als die Story durchzuspielen.
> ...




Zum Einhorn und Yeti: Ähmmm.....nö?...ich wusste bis jetzt nicht mal das es die gibt. 

Zur Story: Die hat mir schon gefallen, nur leider doch recht kurzweilig.

Ich fahr auch gern nur rum und mache Experimente. Letzte Nacht bin ich mit dem Nissan 370Z [RE] von Malibu nach Long Island in 33 Minuten und 57 Sekunden gefahren. (nur ein schwerer Unfall der eine Reparatur erforderte, da das Auto abgehoben ist und vor eine Leitplanke geballert ist. Sollte also noch eine bessere Zeit drin sein mit dem Nissan. 

An den Ferraris und Köngiseggs und so weiter finde ich auch kein Interesse. Ich hätte lieber gern noch Fahrzeuge wie:
Nissan GT-R, GT-R Nismo, Skyline R34 GT-R Nismo (oder wenigstens einen Rennkit für den schon vorhandenen R34 GT-R  ala Super GT) & R33 GT-R
Toyota Supra (2JZ-GTE) (4.Generation) & GT86 (TZU MBP2)
Golf 3 GTI & VR6
BMW M1, M3 CSL E46, M3 GTS & M6 Gran Coupé
Audi S3 (Typ 8L, 8P & 8V) */  *S4 (Typ B4, B5, B6, B7 & B8)* / * S6 (Typ C5, C6 & C7) */ *S8 (Typ D3 & D4), RS4 (Typ B5, B7 & B8)* / *RS6 (Typ C5, C6 & C7)
Honda Civic Coupé (5. Generation) &  7. Generation), FN2/FD2 (3. Generation) (Japanische Version), Civic Type RR (Honda ABA-FD2)
Honda Integra Type R (Typ DC2)
Honda S2000 
Mazda RX-7, RX-8
Mitsubishi Eclipse GSX (D30, 2. Generation) & GTS (D50, 3. Generation)
Mitsubishi Evo IV, V, VI, VII, VIII, IX & X
Subaru BRZ
Porsche GT3 RS
usw.
...sowas halt. An den Auto's hab ich viel mehr interesse als an Königsegg,  Pagani und wie sie alle heißen.


----------



## kero81 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Flexsist schrieb:


> An den Ferraris und Köngiseggs und so weiter finde ich auch kein Interesse. Ich hätte lieber gern noch Fahrzeuge wie:
> Nissan GT-R, GT-R Nismo, Skyline R34 GT-R Nismo (oder wenigstens einen Rennkit für den schon vorhandenen R34 GT-R  ala Super GT) & R33 GT-R
> Toyota Supra (2JZ-GTE) (4.Generation) & GT86 (TZU MBP2)
> Golf 3 GTI & VR6
> ...



Like Like Like!!! Ich fahre super gerne mit dem Skyline einfach nur rum. Hab die Story jetzt durch, bin LVL 50 und fande die ganzen Missionen samt Balancing zum . Letztens bin ich ne gute Std mit jemandem den ich zufällig getroffen habe, nach STVZO gefahren. Das war schon lustig und iwe auch total entspannend. Fahre mit dem Driving Force Pro.


----------



## Flexsist (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



kero81 schrieb:


> nach STVZO gefahren.


  Ich halte auch manchmal an roten Ampeln. Aber das hält nicht lange an, die Verlockung in der Mitte der Strasse an dem Verkehr vorbei mit 300 und mehr durch zu ballern ist einfach zu groß. 

adde mich mal.  Name wie hier. Dann können wir mal zusamm cruisen. x) Ich feier heute Silvester allein. :| Was ist mit dir?
Ich würd gern mal den Uplay Erfolg "fahre in einer Crew den Highway one ab" machen.

Ach ich hab da noch eine Frage:

Weiß jemand von euch wie sich die Lautstärke vom WMP, Winamp etc. per Hotkey* InGame* regeln lässt?
Ich hab zwar mehrere Tastas mit Volumeregler, aber der regelt ja die gesammte Lautstärke. Ich möchte nur die Lautstärke des Players reglen.
Ich hab schon viel ausprobiert, nichts hat funktioniert.
Die Player müssen im Vordergrund laufen damit das mit den hotkeys geht.
 Auch bei Winamp "immer im Vordergrund" und das abwählen von ""immer im Vordergrund" deaktiveren wenn Vollbildanwendung gestartet" wird hat nichts gebracht.
Gibts es eine Möglichkeit, den Volumeregler im Sound Mixer der Taskleiste per Hotkey zu regeln?
Jemand hat mir das Tool _Sound Control_ empfohlen, doch leider geht das irgendwie auch nicht, oder ich bin zu blöd es zu configurieren.
Denn die wenigen Lieder die ich "gut" finde InGame hängen mir schon zum Hals raus.

MfG


----------



## kero81 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Das klingt ehrlich gesagt echt verlockend, ich verbringe Silvester heute auch mehr oder weniger alleine. Alle meine Freunde sind entweder im Urlaub, weiter weg am feiern oder liegen krank im Bett. Daher werd ich mir um elf mein Bike schnappen, auf den Berg fahren und mir dort die schöne Aussicht samt Feuerwerk reinziehen. Wenn Du danach noch wach bist (denke ab 01:00 Uhr bin ich wieder zuhause) können wir das aber gerne machen.


----------



## Flexsist (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hab bis 13 Uhr gepennt. Ich bin fit. Machen wir! 
Wir könnte das auch jetzt machen. Ist ja noch mehr als 4 Stunden Zeit.


----------



## EcHiRaK (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Also, da ich heute an Silvester alleine zu Hause bin, wollte ich eigentlich The Crew zocken. Nun habe ich gerade meinen neuen Monitor angeschlossen (bin von einem 21,5 Zoll 60 Hz auf einen 24 Zoll 144 Hz gewerchselt). Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt, aber ich komme bei The Crew nur noch bis auf die Kartenansicht, sobald er zu meinem Auto zoomen will, wird das Spiel beendet und mir wird angezeigt, das ein Problem vorliegt (ohne Beschreibung des Problem) und das ich kontaktiert werde, wenn eine Lösung für das Problem vorhanden ist. Also ich habe den Bildschirm bereits auf Einstellung: 60, 100, 120 und 144 Hz versucht nichts bringt etwas. Auch alle Grafikeinstellungen von niedrig bis hoch habe ich probiert. Keine Chance. Hat jemand von euch eine Idee?


----------



## kero81 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Ich hab bis 13 Uhr gepennt. Ich bin fit. Machen wir!
> Wir könnte das auch jetzt machen. Ist ja noch mehr als 4 Stunden Zeit.



Ich bin schon seit heute morgen sechs Uhr wach, werde mich jetzt noch bissl hinlegen. Sonst verschlafe ich noch Silvester.


----------



## tsd560ti (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

Installiert mal den Grafikkarten Treiber neu und Spiel mal mit Vsync und der FPS-Beschränkung rum, das kann was bringen.


----------



## EcHiRaK (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: The Crew*

So es funktioniert wieder . Einfach mal die Dateien über Uplay überprüft. Nun klappt es wieder.


----------



## Flexsist (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Kleines Update:

Ich hab das Problem mit dem steuern der Lautstärke von Winamp lösen können!
Ich hab mir ein Midi Control plug in für Winamp geladen, nun kann ich den Player InGame mit meinem Midi-Keyboard ansteuern. 

@ *kero81
*Ich hab mal gegoogelt wo der Highway One überhaupt verläuft. xD
Ich warte in L.A., nähe Malibu, unter der Brück neben dem großen Parkplatz. 
(Falls du Silvester nicht verpennt hast)

MfG


----------



## Ramons01 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

@Flexist: Hast du vielleicht ne Idee wie es mit dem PC gehen könnte bzw. mit ner Tastatur? Ich höre auch in vielen Spielen Musik und da wäre die direkte Ansteuerung über WinAmp/Windows Media Player schon genial. 

Ich bin immer noch dafür, dass man die Eigene Musik direkt in The Crew einbinden können sollte...das wäre angenehm. Vor allem könnte man über die Playlist, Eigene Songs mit den The Crew Songs mischen....


----------



## kero81 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich höre meistens die Musik über Youtube. Einmal die richtige Lautstärke eingestellt und ich muss nix mehr dran ändern. Höre meist eine Playlist, z.b. sowas hier gefällt mir super bei The Crew:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyZQUEMZlCU&list=RDmvrMQD_SGj0&index=2


----------



## Flexsist (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

@ *Ramons01*

Leider nicht. Mir wurde gesagt (in einem Chat) dass das wohl mit einigen Tastaturen angeblich gehen soll, also die Lautstärke direkt von Winamp bzw WMP regeln.
Aber da weiß ich 1. nicht welche das sind und 2. ob er sich nur wichtig machen wollte. Ich hab leider keine Lösung gefunden ausser die mit dem Midi Control Plugin und Midi-Keyboard.
Das mit dem Midi-Keyboard gefällt mir auch noch nicht so ganz, ich würd lieber meinen Korg Nano Control dafür nehmen, der hat richtige Play, Skip-Tasten usw, aber leider beherrscht das Plugin die Midi-CC Werte des Korg's nicht.
Geht nur mit Midi-Noten-Werten, leider. Und der Korg Nano Control wiederum beherrscht diese leider auch nicht, hab schon viel rumprobiert die letzte Nacht. Ein Midi-CC zu Midi-Noten Converter wäre geil.

BTW:
Meine Playlist sieht so aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@ 
*kero81*       du hast mich immer noch nicht geaddet. 

PS.: In den letzten Tagen schmiert mir das Game sehr oft ab "The Crew  funktioniert nicht mehr" Oder es freezt in Game, gestern als ich mein  Auto via Mobilwerkstatt reparieren wollte ist das Menü des "Handys"  eingfroren.
Das einzige was dann noch ging war die Kamraansicht wechseln, sonst ging nix mehr. :/


----------



## Flexsist (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

*Lösch mich*


----------



## Flexsist (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Shit, doppel Post. Ich hasse die neue Oberfläche von PCGH.de. Die mährt auch immer ewig lange.

Was zum teufel????? ich bin auf bearbeiten gegangen, wieso postet der einen neuen Post????? 

EDIT:

UPDATE

@ *Ramons01*

Ich  hab mal gegoogelt. Es scheint wohl ein paar Tools zu geben, die ein  Midi-Keyboard simulieren können, welches dann bequem über die tastatur  steuerbar ist. Vielleicht ist das ja eine Lösung.

Siehe [URL="http://www.musiker-board.de/threads/statt-midi-klavier-die-pc-tastatur-nutzen-m%C3%B6glich.259392/"]hier[/URL]!

Und das Midi Control Plugin für Winamp nicht vergessen zu installieren.  Ich weiß leider nicht mehr wo ich es geladen habe, bei bedarf PM, dann  schick ich dir die .dll über Dropbox. oder die .exe (die auch nichts  anderes macht als die .dll in den Winamp Plugin Ordner zu kopieren).

Wenn du das ausprobieren willst muss du folgende Noten verwenden:

|< (Skip) = B1
> (Play/Pause) = C#2
|| (Play/Pause) = D#2
[] (Stop) = E2
>| (Skip) = F#2
- Vol = G#2
+ Vol = A#2

Das sind so die wichtigsten.

EDIT2: Okay...der Link ist nicht hilfreich, das sind wirklich nur Pianos. Damn. Ich such mal weiter, wäre doch gelacht wenn man kein PC-Keyboard to Midi-Keyboard converter findet.

EDIT3: Ich finde echt nix, ausser virtuelle Pianos. Das lässt mir jetzt einfach keine ruhe.

Wenn es dir wichtig ist, kauf dir einfach ein null acht fünfzehn USB-Midi-Keyboard wie:
Korg nanoKEY 2 white (31€, neu) / Korg nanoKEY 2 black (38€, neu)
 oder Akai LPK 25 (39€, neu)
Mir wäre das Akai lieber, von der Optik.

Dann solltest du auch nix mehr rumbasteln müssen, einfach anschließen, in den Winamp-Settings das Midi-Control Plugin auswählen, dort das Keyboard auswählen und fertig.

(Vielleicht hol ich mir sogar auch noch eins, weil meins is schon groß, das stört mich^^)

Weiter kann ich da jetzt erstmal auch nicht helfen, leider.


*!!! UPDATE !!!*
​ 
@ *Ramons01*

Wenn du im besitz einer Tastatur mit Mediatasten bzw Lautstärkenregelung bist, habe ich eine gute Nachricht für dich.
Mach folgendes:
1. Winamp Einstellungen öffnen -> *Globale Tastenkürzel*
2. Setz ein häkchen bei "*Aktiviere Unterstützung für Multimediatasten...*"
3. Such in der Liste den Eintrag "*Wiedergabe: Lautstärke erhöhen*"
4. Klicke dann mit der Maus in die Maske wo die Tastenkombination drin steht und drehe den Lautstärkenregler* hoch*.
Nun sollten das Tastenkürzel verschwinden und "*Lautstärke erhöhen"  *da stehen. Ist dies der Fall mit *Einstellen* bestätigen.
5. Such in der Liste den Eintrag "*Wiedergabe: Lautstärke verringern*"
6. Klicke dann mit der Maus in die Maske wo die Tastenkombination drin steht und drehe den Lautstärkenregler *runter*.
Nun sollte das Tastenkürzel verschwinden und "*Lautstärke verringern*" da stehen. Ist dies der Fall mit *Einstellen* bestätigen.

Anschließend die Einstellungen wieder schließen.

Nun sollte der Lautstärkenregler auf deiner Tastatur den Winamp-Lautstärkenregler steuern können. Bei meiner Medion Tastatur funktioniert es.

MfG


----------



## Euda (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Respekt für die Anleitung. Eine Frage hätte ich dennoch: Was hat die Emulation eines MIDI-Keyboards mit The Crew am Hut? oO


----------



## Flexsist (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Euda schrieb:


> Respekt für die Anleitung. Eine Frage hätte ich dennoch: Was hat die Emulation eines MIDI-Keyboards mit The Crew am Hut? oO



Es ging darum, Winamp anzusteuern (genauer gesagt die Lautstärke NUR von Winamp), wärend man InGame ist. Denn die Musik aus The Crew hält man ja keine 4 Tage aus. Dafür ist es viel zu wenig. Und viel zu wenig gute Lieder noch dazu.
"Blätter" mal zurück. xD


----------



## Bert2007 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



kero81 schrieb:


> Like Like Like!!! Ich fahre super gerne mit dem Skyline einfach nur rum. Hab die Story jetzt durch, bin LVL 50 und fande die ganzen Missionen samt Balancing zum . Letztens bin ich ne gute Std mit jemandem den ich zufällig getroffen habe, nach STVZO gefahren. Das war schon lustig und iwe auch total entspannend. Fahre mit dem Driving Force Pro.



das mach ich auch gern. rein in den skyline, gegner suchen und ein kurzes sprintrennen fahren oder in den schneebergen driften. in der gruppe macht das echt spass. story war in 2 tagen durch. mir sind es noch zu wenig autos und die preisgelder sind verdammt wenig.


----------



## kero81 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja, ich hab im Moment auch iwie keine Lust mehr auf The Crew. Ich hab die Story durch, bin Lvl 50 und hab die Autos, die ich haben wollte. Hier liegt im Moment wieder bissl Schnee und ich geh lieber raus Biken. Hab zusätzlich noch seit vier Wochen aufgehört zu rauchen und muss mich daher oft "körperlich" mit iwas beschäftigen um mich abzulenken. Sonst würde ich echt gerne mit euch rumcruisen.


----------



## Hawkins (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Geht mir genauso: hab viele Stunden Spaß gehabt, Story durch, fast alle Skills auf Platin, ein halbes Dutzend Autos auf 1299 "gelevelt" und jetzt ist die Luft raus.
PvP macht durch das furchtbar langsame Lobby System und die Lags/rubberbanding wenig Spaß. Man macht meist ein Rennen, dann leaven 1-2 Leute und man wartet wieder ewig bis die 8 Mann voll sind. Dann vergisst der Leader Car Collision auszuschalten und man landet in nem Carmageddon Match 

Zur Musik ingame: es gibt echt keinen Song den ich nicht hasse 
GTA, Saints Row und die Need for Speed Serie hatte da viel bessere Songs.

PS: Wer easy Geld machen will: andere Players als Friends adden und diese dann Factionmissions fahren lassen. Für die 3 Stunden Missionen bekommt man selber 16000$ und man kann ca. 10 Missionen auf einmal machen lassen, das ist ne menge Geld. Die Players die man auf Mission schickt fahen diese nicht einmal selbst, es ist also mehr wie in den Assassins Creed Teilen wo man Npcs auf ne Mission schickt und dann nach ner Stunde Geld dafür bekommt.


----------



## Ramons01 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Vielen vielen Dank für die Mühe *Flexsist*. 

Ich probiere es gleich mal aus.

B2T: Bin gespannt was sie machen, wenn alle Autos vom Season Pass draußen sind. Vielleicht bringen sie ja ein paar Gratis?


----------



## Flexsist (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich denke mal, wenn alle Autos da sind aus dem Season-Pass, und noch welche nachgereicht werden sollten wird der Season-Pass dafür erforderlich sein.
Ich hoffe ganz stark das da noch welche nach kommen, denn die Fahrzeuge aus dem Season-Pass sagen mir nicht zu.



Hawkins schrieb:


> PS: Wer easy Geld machen will: andere Players als  Friends adden und diese dann Factionmissions fahren lassen. Für die 3  Stunden Missionen bekommt man selber 16000$ und man kann ca. 10  Missionen auf einmal machen lassen, das ist ne menge Geld. Die Players  die man auf Mission schickt fahen diese nicht einmal selbst, es ist also  mehr wie in den Assassins Creed Teilen wo man Npcs auf ne Mission  schickt und dann nach ner Stunde Geld dafür bekommt.



Wenn ich Geld brauch fahr ich selber Fraktionsrennen, die, die meist so 45 - 50 Min. dauern. Dafür gibts dann 88000$ (bzw "Bucks" ) für ein Rennen. x)

BTW. Hat jemand noch ein paar gute Lieder für mich? Am besten welche über Auto's. xD

Ich hab meine Playlist um diese erweitert.

MoTrip - Was mein Auto angeht
DJ Manny Marc - Knight Rider (Mit MC Michael Knight  & K.I.T.T.)
Manny Marc & DJ Reckless - Getunte Autos (Aufgemotzt & Tiefergelegt)   
DJ Reckless & Frauenarzt - Getunte Autos
musikvideo uber getunte autos   (ka wer das ist, aber geil )


Wer noch solche Lieder kennt, bitte her damit!!! ( Am besten via PM)  (Aber nicht Massive Töne mit Cruisen, das ist sch.... .  )

MfG


----------



## kero81 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Da gäb es noch "Bass im Auto" wenn Du schon Sachen von Manny Marc und Reckless drin hast. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWQQxiwaiqw
Oder Vapeilas mit Brumm Brumm.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw8k0CeFTM0


----------



## Flexsist (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Das "Bass im Auto" hab auch ich schon, aber nicht in der Playlist. Da ist mir zuviel Bass und zuwenig Auto gerede. Da gehts halt mehr um die Hifi-Anlage und Bass. 
Das von den Vapeilas gefällt mir nicht so.
Aber danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im übrigen hab ich den Erfolg "Fahre in einer Crew den Highway one ab" jetzt schon. 
Aber wenn du Bock hast, fahr ich auch nochmal mit dir. Wenn du mich endlich mal geaddet hast!   

PS.: Achja, gern auch Ami Rap über getunte Autos. 

PSS.: Grade das Fraktionsrennen "*Highway Kind*" gefahren. Sehr zu empfehlen. 
Mit dem Nissan 370Z [RE] ST1240 hab ich eine Zeit von 66:07:706 gefahren. 
Die KI (2. Platz) lag stellenweise über 5 Km hinter mir. 
Geht einmal um die ganze Karte rum. (Werft nebenbei aber immer mal ein Blick auf die Minikarte, denn wenn man abbiegen muss gibt es keine gelben Pfeile die dies signalisieren. )
Ansonsten super Strecke.

MfG


----------



## kero81 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Flexsist schrieb:


> ...Wenn du mich endlich mal geaddet hast!   ...



Soeben getan!  Ich bin RaceFaceGuy...


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie wäre es mit Partybus von (ich glaube) Seeed? 
Ich bin tsd560ti, wenn wer Cruisen möchte


----------



## Exception (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Du meinst von Culcha  Candela.
Dann gibts  noch von den Ohrbooten- Autobahn


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Upsala, kam mir auch nen bisschen komisch vor


----------



## Flexsist (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Danke für die Tipps Jungs, aber ich hab mir ehr Lieder wie die, die ich gepostet hab vorgestellt. 
Ich brauch fette Beats und *Rap*. 

@  *tsd560ti* 

Hab dich auch mal geaddet. Name auch wie hier. x)


----------



## kero81 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie wäre es mit Oldshool Rap ala "Markus - Ich will Spaß"?! 
Oder "Massive Töne - Cruisen"?!


----------



## Flexsist (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ähm, nein. Zu Massive Töne sagte ich schon das es zum ist. Ist mir zu brav. 
Aber egal jetzt, hab ja über 100 Lieder in der Playlist.
Vielleicht werd ich mir noch n paar Tracks aus den Need for Speed Underground 1 & 2 Soundtracks besorgen. Wobei ich die auch nicht mehr hören kann.


----------



## kaisims (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Hey Leute,

Ich  habe persönlich ein Problem mit der Polizei in dem Spiel, denn besonders bei den Missionen, bei denen man vor ihnen flüchten muss, sind grausam für mich. Besonders die Mission "Schwarzfahrer" war ein Krampf. Nicht nur, dass die Polizei schnell wie Bugattis sind, deren KI spielt bei mir auch manchmal sowas von verrückt. Ein Beispiel habe ich mal aufgenommen: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfjq53xvFuQ

Habt ihr da auch so Probleme oder bin ich da alleine?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Dein Link geht leider nicht


----------



## kaisims (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Dein Link geht leider nicht


Hmm bei mir funktionierts ganz normal: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfjq53xvFuQ


----------



## Flexsist (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

@ *kaisims* 

Also ich seh da jetzt irgendwie kein Problem, klar bis auf dass die Cops ungewöhnlich schnell sind.
Vielleicht solltest du öfter mal nach vorne sehen beim fahren, und nicht nach hinten.  
Unfälle vermeiden wäre auch ratsam.
Deine Wagenstufe ist auch recht niedrig.
Ich hab die Mission beim 2ten Versuch geschaft. (Glaub ich)

MfG


----------



## kaisims (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Flexsist schrieb:


> @ *kaisims*
> 
> Also ich seh da jetzt irgendwie kein Problem, klar bis auf dass die Cops ungewöhnlich schnell sind.
> Vielleicht solltest du öfter mal nach vorne sehen beim fahren, und nicht nach hinten.
> ...



Ich habe die Mission ja aufgenommen um die sehr interessante KI festzuhalten. Man schaue sich mal an, wie die Polizisten sich selbst aufs Dach legen. 
Die Wagenstufe war aber weit über der vorgegebenen Stufe, also sollte das kein Problem sein. 
Und über meinen Skill in dem Video brauchen wir gar nicht zu sprechen, da weiß jeder das diese Versuche nichts dolles waren.

EDIT: Für Anfragen, wenn man in einer Crew spielen möchte, nehme ich gerne an   Hach, warum hör ich mich beim schreiben immer so ernst an...


----------



## Flexsist (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Naja, dass sie sich aufs Dach legen ist ja nachvollziehbar in vielen Fällen, wenn sie schräg über Steine etc. fahren und abheben.
Die haben halt kein Heckspoiler zum fliegen/dahingleiten. 
Spaß bei Seite, ich gebe dir Recht dass die KI hier und da nicht einwandfrei arbeit. Teileweise geht sie schon sehr aggressiv vor, erinnert mich ein wenig an die alten Driver-Teile. 
Ich fand die Cop-KI aus TDU 1 ganz nett, die waren nicht sonderlich schnell. Mit einem guten Auto und Skill wurde man sogut wie nie erwischt. Das hatte mir persönlich Spaß gemacht,
die Cops ran kommen lassen und dann gib ihm, und sie wurden immer kleiner im Rückspiegel. 

MfG


----------



## Ramons01 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich finde, dass sich der Balken des Verhaften viel zu schnell füllt. Die Cops können 2 Meter vor dir stehen, du fährst rückwärts und er füllt sich immernoch...da lohnt sich sich gar nicht irgendwelche Brems- und Rückwärtsfahrmanöver zu machen.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass sich der Balken des Verhaften viel zu schnell füllt. Die Cops können 2 Meter vor dir stehen, du fährst rückwärts und er füllt sich immernoch...da lohnt sich sich gar nicht irgendwelche Brems- und Rückwärtsfahrmanöver zu machen.



Gib einfach Nitro beim Rückwartsfahren  Da schaff ich es dann selbst mitm Hummer in Rally-Spec rückwärts wieder wegzukommen.


----------



## Euda (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass sich der Balken des Verhaften viel zu schnell füllt. Die Cops können 2 Meter vor dir stehen, du fährst rückwärts und er füllt sich immernoch...da lohnt sich sich gar nicht irgendwelche Brems- und Rückwärtsfahrmanöver zu machen.



Schlimm ist auch, dass die PS-Leistung der Cop-Kisten sich wohl aus dem fünffachem der eigenen Leistung errechnet. Ich habe prinzipiell nichts gegen schwierige Games oder Spielelemente, doch muss es derartig billig und frustrierend umgesetzt sein?

Das ganze natürlich als Kritik auf hohem Niveau --The Crew ist imo bis jetzt ein sehr gutes Arcade-Rennspiel und stellt jedes NFS der letzten Dekade, abseits der Shift-Teile, welche wiederum nicht vergleichbar sind, in den Schatten. 
Wie schaltet ihr eigentlich? Habe mich mal am Wochenende an die manuelle Schaltung via Schultertasten am Xbox-Controller versucht, war jedoch nichts für mich.


----------



## Erwin97 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

"Uplay launcher funktioniert nicht mehr" - Das bekomme ich jedes Mal, wenn ich Uplay starten will. 

Weiß jemand eine Lösung dafür? Mein Vater hat auf einem anderen Rechner das gleiche Problem!


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Uplay neu installieren.

Ich schaltet immer sequenziell, also +/- und kuppel mit einer Schaltwippe, was sehr sanft ist


----------



## Ramons01 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Euda schrieb:


> Wie schaltet ihr eigentlich? Habe mich mal am Wochenende an die manuelle Schaltung via Schultertasten am Xbox-Controller versucht, war jedoch nichts für mich.



Naja ich habe das Logitech G27 und versuchte mich mal an der Schaltung per Wippe und Schalthebel, aber die Autos beschleunigen so schnell, dass ich nicht mit schalten nachkomme.  

Ich begnügne mich mit der automatischen Schaltung, wobei diese sehr spät schaltet und so einiges an Geschwindigkeit verloren geht. Das hört man auch oft am Motor des jeweiligen Autos.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Nutzt hier einer das Fanatec CSR Wheel? Ich war der Meinung das würde unterstützt, scheinbar aber doch nicht. Weiß da jemand was?

Spiele noch mit Automatik, sonst hab ich auch kaum noch Gegner.  

Langsam ist die Luft auch schon raus, fast alle Fahrzeuge gekauft und am Limit. Mir fehlts auch etwas an dynamischen Events oder direkter PVP Action im Freien Fahren. Die PVP Strecken sind mMn viel zu wenig und es mangelt an "neuen" Strecken. 

Eins hat das Spiel aber immer, den Cruising-Faktor, darum start ich es trotzdem immer wieder gern.


----------



## Flexsist (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

@ -Shorty-

Stimmt, sowas wie PvP im freien fahren fehlt mir auch. Mehrere Arten dieser Rennen wäre noch besser. Sprint-Rennen wie bei Need for Speed Underground 2 im freien fahren & den kleinen Waypoint Rennen wie bei TDU wäre nett, wo man seinen eignen Zielpunkt auf der Karte setzen konnte. Sowas wäre echt geil für The Crew. Mich wundert es stark dass sowas nicht mit bedacht wurde, da wie ich mal glaube gehört zu haben, auch Entwickler aus den TDU-Teilen an The Crew mit gearbeiten haben.
Oder so kleine 1vs1 Rennen, zb auf den Verschiedenen Rennstrecken auf der Map, oder auf der 1/4 Mile Dragrace-Strecke neben der Route 66 (falls ihr die schon gesehen habt  ) wären auch nett.

Was mich auch stört ist, dass man bei Missionsbegin das Fahrzeug nicht direkt selber Auswählen kann.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Genau so. Ich befürchte aber das der Schritt zu solchen dynamischen Rennen enorme Serverlasten verursachen würde und daher eventuell in einer abgewandelten Form kommt, so dass aus vordefinierten Streckenabschnitten Rennen zusammengeflickt werden können. Mal sehen, wäre schade um das Spiel als solches weil es dieses OpenWorld Fealing sonst echt gut hinbekommt.


----------



## Fillmore (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Mein Kumpel und ich wollten gestern zocken weil er sich das Game auch gekauft hatte.
Leider hatten wir immer das Problem, das wenn er mir oder ich ihm eine Crew-Anfrage geschickt hatte, kam immer der Fehler "Konnte der Crew nicht beitreten". Nach einer Stunde rumprobieren haben wir aufgegeben 

Einer einen Tip oder Rat?


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ging mir und Flexsist gestern genauso. Außer das Spiel neuzustarten kenne ich da allerdings auch noch keine Möglichkeit.


----------



## kaisims (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Für ein MMO laggt mir das Spiel aber schon zu sehr auch wenn man nur zu zweit spielt. Von PvP events will ich jetzt mal gar nicht anfangen.


----------



## Fillmore (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ging mir und Flexsist gestern genauso. Außer das Spiel neuzustarten kenne ich da allerdings auch noch keine Möglichkeit.



Ja das habe ich auch gelesen, aber nach geschätzten 10 Neustarts haben wir dann aufgegeben.
Es scheint wohl so zu sein, dass man auf verschiedenen Servern spielt, wenn man nicht auf dem gleichen ist, schlägt die Crew-Einladung fehl.

Wo bleibt der Patch dafür???????????


----------



## dsdenni (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Naja ich habe das Logitech G27 und versuchte mich mal an der Schaltung per Wippe und Schalthebel, aber die Autos beschleunigen so schnell, dass ich nicht mit schalten nachkomme.
> 
> Ich begnügne mich mit der automatischen Schaltung, wobei diese sehr spät schaltet und so einiges an Geschwindigkeit verloren geht. Das hört man auch oft am Motor des jeweiligen Autos.



Finde das geht super mit der H-Schaltung des G27


----------



## Euda (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



dsdenni schrieb:


> Finde das geht super mit der H-Schaltung des G27


Mach' mich nicht neidisch. :< 
Habe mir das G27 vor einigen Jahren mal zusammen mit einem Kollegen gekauft. Jedes halbe Jahr bis Jahr wandert es zum jeweils anderen und es stand zuletzt vor zwei Monaten hier nach monatelanger Nichtnutzung, da ich kurioserweise erst jetzt Rennsims für mich entdeckt hab.


----------



## dsdenni (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Euda schrieb:


> Mach' mich nicht neidisch. :<
> Habe mir das G27 vor einigen Jahren mal zusammen mit einem Kollegen gekauft. Jedes halbe Jahr bis Jahr wandert es zum jeweils anderen und es stand zuletzt vor zwei Monaten hier nach monatelanger Nichtnutzung, da ich kurioserweise erst jetzt Rennsims für mich entdeckt hab.



Ist es jetzt wieder weg? Wenn ja dann hol es dir wieder!


----------



## Kaki008 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Wer hat bock heute bisschen in ner Crew rumzufahren und paar Rennen zu machen?


----------



## kero81 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Euda schrieb:


> ...
> Habe mir das G27 vor einigen Jahren mal zusammen mit einem Kollegen gekauft...



Beim Kauf eines G27 gabs nen Kollegen mit dazu?!?!? 
Ich hab das Driving Force Pro, damals noch zu Gran Tourismo 3 gekauft. Das is ja schon Geil, ich hätte so gerne n G27 aber mir is das zu teuer. Das DFP reicht für mich auch. Aber Geiler is das G27 scho...


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Wieso kauft ihr euch nicht einen schicken Ferrari und macht daraus einen Case Mod?


----------



## Ramons01 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso kauft ihr euch nicht einen schicken Ferrari und macht daraus einen Case Mod?



Wer will schon einen Ferrari, dass ist doch das Standard Auto... 
Nicht mal im Spiel fahre ich den, da gibts bei weitem schönere Boliden.


----------



## kero81 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso kauft ihr euch nicht einen schicken Ferrari und macht daraus einen Case Mod?



Weil das kein Casemod wäre sondern... ein Zustand. Ich verachte solche... Kreationen, Bäääääh.


----------



## Stevii (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Moin,
also ich habe mir gerade The Crew gekauft und wollte darauf hin halt die Website besuchen um mir den Launcher runterladen zu können.
Die seite ist extrem langsam im aufbau und der launcherinstaller lädt mit 23kb.... muss ich mich darauf einstellen dass das spiel nachher auch so langsam im download ist?
scheinbar haben die ja gerade wieder mal probleme..

Edit: hat sich erledigt, ist Full-Speed


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso kauft ihr euch nicht einen schicken Ferrari und macht daraus einen Case Mod?


In Gedichten nennt man das glaube ich Antithese, uch kenn nur schöne Nismos 
Ich gurk lieber mit nem GTI durch die Berge als mit so ner Krawall-Nähmaschine 
Hat schonmal einer probiert nen Shelby ohne Fahrhilfen durch die Berge zu Prügeln?


----------



## kero81 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja gurk Du mal mit deinem virtuellen GTI durch die Gegend...

Mir werden meine Freunde auf der Map seit dem Patch immer an der gleichen Stelle angezeigt mit Level 0. Wasch da los?!?


----------



## Stevii (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie ist das eigentlich... Ich bin jetzt seit Anfang an mit dem Mini rumgefahren. Nun hab ich mir einen skyline gekauft, jedoch ist der nicht so schnell wie der Mini mit dem aktuellem stand. 
Kann ich mit dem Mini weiter fahren und was für den skyline freischalten? Oder muss ich mit dem skyline fahren um Sachen für den skyline freizuschalten? 
Diese events auf offener Straße sind doch nur für das jeweilige Auto, oder? 
Bin etwas überfragt, bin auch erst Level 10 aber hab schon gut Geld gesammelt wegen der Sehenswürdigkeiten 
Danke falls jemand helfen kann


----------



## EcHiRaK (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Du schaltest dir immer nur für das Auto Teile frei, welches du auch aktuell fährst, jedenfalls wenn du sie gleich verbaust, nachdem du sieht bekommst. Ich weiß nicht, wie es ist, wenn du sie ins HQ schicken lässt. habe ich nie ausprobiert.

Also ich bin nun mit dem Storymodus durch und versuche mich nun noch an den PvP. Ich habe noch Platz in meiner Friendlist, wer also noch jemanden braucht, darf mich gerne bei Uplay adden: EcHi5K


----------



## Stevii (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hab mal ein paar Leute hier geaddet, wer mich noch adden möchte  : Ste_ave


----------



## Flexsist (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ist, ausser mir, schon mal jemandem aufgefallen dass die Kilometeranzeige im Tacho sehr fragwürdig ist?

Ich hatte bis gestern im 370Z [RE] einen Kilometerstand von ca. 1500 Km. Heute sind es nur noch ca. 350 Km.   

Ich hätte noch mehr Beispiele. Aber an diesem fällt es sehr krass auf, da ich mir das hart und zeitintensiv er*fahren* habe. 
(Wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass es schon viel mehr hätten sein müssten als 1500 Km)

@     *-Shorty-* 

btw. Ich bin fleissig dabei einen Record nach dem anderen von dir zu brechen. 
Haste aber bestimmt schon mit bekommen oder?  


MfG


----------



## tsd560ti (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hab den Tacho immer aus, das deprimiert auf Dauer mit einem GTI 
Weiß eigentlich jemand wozu das farbige Lenkrad in der Crewaufstellung steht?


----------



## GamingWiidesire (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand wozu das farbige Lenkrad in der Crewaufstellung steht?


Nichts = alle Fahrhilfen
Gelb = Sport
Rot = Hardcore


----------



## tsd560ti (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ah, ich dachte das würde den Fahrstil bewerten, weils bei mir permanent rot war 
Danke fürs aufklären


----------



## dsdenni (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> Nichts = alle Fahrhilfen
> Gelb = Sport
> Rot = Hardcore



Erklärt so einiges


----------



## Stevii (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Das war sooo unfassbar knapp, ich hasse diese Missionen sowieso, aber man achte auf die verbleibende Zeit. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramons01 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Ist, ausser mir, schon mal jemandem aufgefallen dass die Kilometeranzeige im Tacho sehr fragwürdig ist?
> 
> Ich hatte bis gestern im 370Z [RE] einen Kilometerstand von ca. 1500 Km. Heute sind es nur noch ca. 350 Km.
> 
> ...



Bei mir stellt es die Kilometeranzeige sowieso immer zurück. Bei einem Autowechsel ok, aber wenn ich wieder auf das vorige Auto wechsle fange ich wieder bei 0 an.


----------



## kero81 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Was macht ihr eig so wenn ihr LVL 50 seid und die Story durch habt? Ich kann mich iwie nicht mehr motivieren The Crew zu starten weil nichts mehr zu tun ist. Endgame Content fehlt stark...


----------



## Flexsist (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja, bei manchen Fahrzeugen fange ich auch wieder bei 0 an. Sobald man ein anderen Motorkern verbaut hat könnte ich dass ja noch verstehen, aber nicht wenn das Auto schon eine ganze Weile so ist wie es ist.

Was mich auch wundert ist..

In manchen Tempo und Präzisionstest bin ich schneller als die Geister meiner FL, zum Teil nehme ich sogar noch ein oder zwei Tore mehr mit oder komme weiter als andere, trotzdem hab ich am Ende weniger Punkte!?! Und nein, ich bin nicht von der Strasse abgekommen oder hab ein Tor ausgelassen, sobald sowas passiert starte ich den Test eh neu.

Kann das was mit den Vorteilspunkten zu tun haben? Wenn ja ist es mal ein Mega Fail in der Hinsicht.

Und was hat es mit dieser "Tagesherausforderung" eigentlich aufsich? InGame habe ich von Anfang an immer die Meldung "Herausforderung Offline". 

MfG


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, ich hab alle Vorteilspunkte dafür eingesetzt.


----------



## Stevii (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Kann vielleicht jemand bestätigen dass der Koenigsegg Agera in Serienausstattung schneller ist als die Performance Ausstattung auf Stufe 749?
Ich werde das jetzt noch Upgraden, aber das wundert mich jetzt schon ein bisschen

Hab gerade noch mal getestet, das Serienfahrzeug ist eindeutig schneller


----------



## Flexsist (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ok, es hat was mit den Vorteilspunkten zutun gehabt.

Hab die nun auch alle. Jetzt bin ich bei manchenTests sogar auf Platz 115 (Weltrangliste) oder so ähnlich. Von mehr als 10.000 (oder sogar nochmehr) 

Edit:

Irgendwas haut mit dem Filter der Map nicht hin. Wenn ich mir Alle Tests anzeigen lasse mit "von Freunden besiegt" zeigt er mir viele davon nicht an. 

MfG


----------



## kero81 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Wundert dich das etwa bei den ganzen Bugs die im "Produkt" sind?!?


----------



## Flexsist (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ein wenig.
Kennt von euch jemand ne Mail-Adresse, wo man die Entwickler auf Fehler aufmerksam machen kann? Ich hätte da schon eine lange Liste. 

EDIT: Wuhu....Die Herausforderungen sind Online. Die "Kurze" hab ich schon, an der "Langen" bin ich dran. Aber die "Mittlere" geht irgendwie nicht abzuschliessen.
Eine der Aufgaben lautet: _Finde eine Datenstation_. Ich hab aber schon alle...nochmal finden geht nicht. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## GamingWiidesire (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Eine der Aufgaben lautet: _Finde eine Datenstation_. Ich hab aber schon alle...nochmal finden geht nicht. Jemand eine Idee?


Ist bei finde Autowracks etc. dasselbe. Wenn du es bereits gemacht hast, dann kannst du es nicht abschließen. Die Entwickler wissen bereits bescheid laut dem Community Manager.


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Hallo zusammen,

lohnt das Game oder eher nicht?

Habe im Moment bock auf ein 'Rennspiel' !

Kaufen oder nicht?


----------



## GamingWiidesire (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Kaufen oder nicht?


Für Konsole nein, da zu teuer. (~52€ + 25€ Season Pass = 75+ €!)

PC Gold Edition inkl. Season Pass (d.h. alle zukünftigen Inhalte enthalten) für 38€ bei Amazon, definitiv ja!
Habe schon über 200 Stunden das Spiel gespielt, bin immer noch nicht durch (14 400 von 15 900 Prämienpunkte) und es macht immernoch saumäßig Spaß!

Aber Achtung, alleine wird es schnell langweilig. Also TS+Mikro, um einen Clan beizutreten, ist fast Pflicht nach circa 50h Spielzeit.


----------



## Flexsist (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Hat jemand von euch den Uplay Erfolg "*Heimattourist - Besuche die 242 Sehenswürdigkeiten der USA*" schon freischalten können?
Ich hab alle (schon eine ganze Weile), aber in Uplay ist er noch grau mit blödem Schloß. 

MfG


----------



## GamingWiidesire (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch den Uplay Erfolg "*Heimattourist - Besuche die 242 Sehenswürdigkeiten der USA*" schon freischalten können?


Jap, mir fehlt nurnoch der 8000km Erfolg (verbuggt, geht bei mir nicht) und Wochenherausforderung abschließen (geht bei mir auch nicht).

http://www11.pic-upload.de/18.01.15/kgulg9bod7se.jpg
http://www11.pic-upload.de/18.01.15/hjwk93t4t1fz.png


----------



## Flexsist (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Echt zum kotzen das Game langsam. Anstatt neue Autos die niemand haben will freizugeben, sollten sie sich lieber erstmal um die gefühlten 1000 Bugs im Game kümmern. 

Naja, ich geh schlafen.


----------



## HGHarti (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Hallo,habe mal ne frage was es mit den Satelliten  auf sich h hat und wie finde ich sie


----------



## Ramons01 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



HGHarti schrieb:


> Hallo,habe mal ne frage was es mit den Satelliten  auf sich h hat und wie finde ich sie



Die Satelliten sind die Türme aus Assassins Creed. Sie decken dir die Karte in einem bestimmten Bereich auf, somit siehst du dann die ganzen Herausforderungen und kannst an die aufgedeckten Orte per Schnellreise hinkommen.
Finden tust du diese, indem du auf dein Radar achtest bzw. auf der Karte sind die Bereiche eingezeichnet wo eine Satellitenstation ungefähr ist und wenn du in diesem Bereich unterwegs bist, fängt deine Mini-Map an zu blicken und du hast das Satellitensymbol am linken-oberen Rand. Bist du weiter Weg vom Satelliten, blinkt es rot, dann gelb und wenn du ganz nah bist wird es grün. Umso stärker das blinken umso näher kommst du.

Viel Spaß beim suchen.


----------



## HGHarti (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Vielen dank.das hilft weiter.


----------



## Flexsist (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Achja, hatte ich ganz vergessen. Seit dem letzten Update wird mir ingame meine Ganze FL (die The Crew haben) immer online angezigt, obwohl jetzt grad im moment nur einer online ist. 

EDIT:
Und in der Rangliste stehen keine Namen mehr. Shorty (am Avatar erkannt) wird z.B. als UNBEKANNT angezeigt. Das ist neu. Vor zwei Tagen war das noch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

EDIT2: Und mir werden Leute als Freunde im Game angezeigt die ich garnicht auf der FL hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MMn ist das Game jetzt erstmal im Beta Stadium, bei den ganzen Fehlern die zur Zeit auftreten und vorher schon aufgetreten sind.
Rückblickend hätte ich das Weihnachtsgeld anders investieren oder sparen sollen. 

MfG


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Hmm überlege zuzuschlagen --> gibts aktuell für 25€ bei Kinguin.

Ist es von den Fehlern her 'spielbar' ?!


----------



## Flexsist (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Schon, aber irgendwann nervt es (mich) einfach nur. Eben war ich wieder zocken, weil hat ja Geld gekostet. Hatte mal Glück und hatte andere Spieler mit in der Sitzung.
Wollte Auto reparieren über das Handy, und das sche.. Menü (nur das Menü vom Handys) ist wieder eingefroren.
Dann kann ich das Game nicht mal beenden, hilft nur Kill über den TM. Echt zum kotzen.  

Leute von der FL hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr auf der Map fahren sehen. 

Ich glaub das letzte Update hat mehr verbugt als gefixt.

MfG


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

& wo finde ich zB Leute fürs TS mit denen ich The Crew zocken kann?


----------



## Flexsist (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Keine Ahnung.

Mit Telefonsex hab ich nix zu tun. 

Nee, kein Plan, einfach hier nachfragen, irgendwer wird sich schon melden. Und viel Glück dabei auf dem selben Server bzw Sitzung zu landen.
Wie gesagt, ich hab schon seit mehr als einer Woche niemand mehr von meiner FL auf der Map gesehen (bis auf die fälschlicherweise angezeigten Avatare von Leuten die garnicht online sind).

MfG


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Bei mir wird auch mein einziger Freund, der The Crew spielt dauerhaft online und auf der Karte angezeigt, angeblich steht er bei Miami auf ner Autobahn, allerdings ist da halt nix, weil er ja nicht online ist.


----------



## kero81 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Achja, hatte ich ganz vergessen. Seit dem letzten Update wird mir ingame meine Ganze FL (die The Crew haben) immer online angezigt, obwohl jetzt grad im moment nur einer online ist.
> 
> EDIT:
> Und in der Rangliste stehen keine Namen mehr. Shorty (am Avatar erkannt) wird z.B. als UNBEKANNT angezeigt. Das ist neu. Vor zwei Tagen war das noch nicht.
> ...



Und ich dachte gerade Hääää der hat Serial2305 als Freund?! Ist der, der bei dir auf Platz 3 angezeigt wird, zumindest sein Avatar ist das. Echt lustig was da so abgeht. Schon komisch das einer meiner Freunde bei dir angezeigt wird, da sieht man mal was ich an dich alles so übermittle. Glaub jetzt mal nicht dass das ein Zufall ist...

Naja wie gesagt, ich hab schon länger keine Lust mehr azf TC. Mir fehlt da einfach sinnvoller Endgame Content. Im Moment ist das einfach nur TOTLANGWEILIG!!!


----------



## Flexsist (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Nee, der auf dem dritten Platz heißt "masterefue" . Irgandwann mal FL Anfrage in The Crew bekommen.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Hehe schön das du soviel Freude an meinen Rekorden hast 

Das Game ist leider mit den Patches kaum besser geworden und es stimmt auch, irgendwann hat man sich satt gesehen.
Es fehlen einige Community Features und der bereits erwähnte Endgame Content schlechthin.

Am nervigsten empfinde ich allerdings das ewige Startprozedere bis man mal im Auto sitzt.


----------



## Ramons01 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich weiß nicht...es hätte so viel Potenzial, aber irgendwie wird es an manchen Stellen unnötig kompliziert gemacht bzw. manche Features fehlen einfach...

Eine Kleinigkeit die mir sehr abgeht ist das Abspielen eigener Musik Ingame. Das Spiel hat ja schon für das Radio eine Playlist-Funktion...was super ist, aber wieso kann man nicht einen Ordner machen wo die Eigene Musik ausgelesen wird um diese dann Ingame zu hören...GTA hat sowas ja, zumindest San Andreas.


----------



## Flexsist (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

@ *Ramons01*

Hast du es nun mal versucht mit Winamp und dem "umprogrammieren" eines Lautstärkenreglers einer Media-Tastatur?

@ *-Shorty-

*Jo habe ich. x) Du bist, durschnittlich gesehen, neben mir mit einer der beste auf meiner FL was die Tests angeht. 
Einige Recorde (Wie beim Klettern z.B.) lass ich dir aber. 


MfG


----------



## Ramons01 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Flexsist schrieb:


> @ *Ramons01*
> 
> Hast du es nun mal versucht mit Winamp und dem umprogrammieren" eines Lautstärkenreglers einer Media-Tastatur?
> 
> MfG



Leider nicht, dass wollte ich mal machen wenn ich es etwas ruhiger habe am Wochenende...dieses oder nächstes dürfte es dann endlich soweit sein.


----------



## Flexsist (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Das geht doch ganz fix.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich pack dann mein Lenkrad aus wenn du meinst es geht nix mehr 

Zur Musik, ja leider zu wenig. Hab nun meistens nen Stream oder diverse Livesets laufen. Soundcloud ist auch ne gute Quelle für jeden Geschmack.


----------



## K3n$! (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Ted Nindo schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe gerade The Crew installiert, Uplay hat ein Update gemacht, dann habe ich noch den Mini cooper aktiviert und habe das Spiel gestartet.
> Soweit alles gut.
> Bin zuerst in Optionen und habe die Lautstärke runtergedreht, dann im Spiel war es so leise das man fast nichts hört.
> Also Mixer auf Systemlautstärke wie immer 32, aber The Crew auf 4.
> ...



Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen The Crew installiert. Die Logo's am Anfang sind noch normal laut und sobald ich fertig bin mit "laden", 
wird das Spiel extrem leise. Ein Blick in den Windows Sound Mixer verrät, dass das Spiel und z.B. Teamspeak auf nur noch 4% Laustärke stehen, der Rest bei 100%.
Muss ich jetzt immer manuell den Sound hochdrehen, wenn ich das Spiel spielen will? Ein Neustart des Spiels setzt die Einstellungen im Windows Sound Mixer scheinbar zurück.


----------



## Valdasaar (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hmm überlege zuzuschlagen --> gibts aktuell für 25€ bei Kinguin.
> 
> Ist es von den Fehlern her 'spielbar' ?!



Bin auch gerade am Überlegen ob ichs mir holen soll

Bei Kinguin 22,66 Euro


----------



## MacMyver (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Kann mir einer von euch mal irgendwie bei der "BUS MISSION" behilflich sein? Die ist ja unmenschlich Schwer... (Nicht das der Bus ne Beschleunigung aus der Hölle hat, nein die Zigtausend Cops gehen einem auch noch auf den Sack) 
Und das ganze dann noch mitm Rallye Wagen....maximaler Abkotzt. Mit meinem PE M5 Stufe 1166 wäre das kein Ding 

Könnt mich gerne einfach Addn... > MAJ0R117


----------



## Ion (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habs inzwischen auch 
Sagt mal, muss die Grafik denn so krisselig sein?! Das flimmert ja noch schlimmer als so manches Spiel auf der Konsole.

Ich spiele bereits in 4K und nutze zusätzlich per SweetFX SMAA und FXAA, trotzdem lässt sich das damit nur bedingt verbessern. Hat da jemand eine Lösung, evtl. config Datei Tuning etc.?


----------



## Flexsist (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hab hier eine Sache (von vielen) die mich doch etwas stutzig macht.

Jemand von meiner FL springt bei einem Sprungtest deutlich weiter als ich, und dass obwohl es das selbe Auto ist, zudem bin ich sogar schneller gewesen.
Welche Fahrzeugstufe er hat kann ich nicht sagen, mein Fahrzeug hat Stufe 1287, also selbst wenn sein Fahrzeug Stufe 1299 haben sollte,
glaub ich nicht dass eine Differenz von 12 eine solche Auswirkung haben kann. Aber hier, seht selbst...
(_Quali ist mies ich weiß, aber hey, von 455 MB auf 16.5 MB, irgendwas muss da ja leiden_. )

Dropbox

Wie ist sowas bitte möglich?  Wäre cool wenn mir jemand das sagen könnte, vielleicht habe ich ja auch was übersehen?


----------



## Swarley86 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ihr scheint ja noch fleißig "The Crew" zu spielen...
Für mich hat es irgendwie seinen Reiz verloren, nachdem ich alle meine Autos auf 1299 bekommen habe und nun auf einem Batzen Geld sitze. Die USA hab ich auch schon komplett abgegrast und die Herausforderungen interessieren mich nicht. Auf die Nummernschilder achtet sowieso keiner!
Leider fehlt in diesem "MMO" die Langzeitmotivation. Was macht ihr denn die ganze Zeit?


----------



## Swarley86 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

@Flexsist: übrigens toller Ort aus dem du kommst! ^^


----------



## Ion (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Niemand eine Idee wie sich die Grafik weiter verbessern lässt?


----------



## Stueppi (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Ion schrieb:


> Niemand eine Idee wie sich die Grafik weiter verbessern lässt?



8k xD
Kannst es wohl nur ertragen, Ubisoft intressiert sich nicht für PC Spieler und ihre Vorstellungen von einem Spiel.


----------



## Ion (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Bisher hat das aber auch geklappt. AC Black Flag z. B. ist mit TXAA absolut flimmerfrei. Das TXAA in The Crew hingegen ist lediglich MSAA+Unschärfe 
Das FXAA ist ne Katastrophe, aber das war es schon immer. Es bleibt mir nur die Auflösung, doch ab 5K brechen die FPS ein..
So habe ich immer noch zwischen 40 und 60FPS. Nun, dann ertrage ich es, denn das Spiel ist gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Flexsist (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



> ....das Spiel ist gar nicht so schlecht.



Abwarten, das kommt noch. ^^

Ist bei euch eigentlich auch die eine Strasse da auf dem Land grün-rot?


----------



## Stueppi (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Ion schrieb:


> Bisher hat das aber auch geklappt. AC Black Flag z. B. ist mit TXAA absolut flimmerfrei. Das TXAA in The Crew hingegen ist lediglich MSAA+Unschärfe
> Das FXAA ist ne Katastrophe, aber das war es schon immer. Es bleibt mir nur die Auflösung, doch ab 5K brechen die FPS ein..
> So habe ich immer noch zwischen 40 und 60FPS. Nun, dann ertrage ich es, denn das Spiel ist gar nicht so schlecht.



Ich glaube mich zu erinnern das Nvidias Treibereinstellungen gar nicht ingame funktioniert haben.


----------



## Ion (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Abwarten, das kommt noch. ^^



Mir gefällt es als alter NFSU Fan  
Und die Treibereinstellungen werden nicht übernommen, das ist korrekt.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Abwarten, das kommt noch. ^^
> 
> Ist bei euch eigentlich auch die eine Strasse da auf dem Land grün-rot?


JoshuaTreeLand meinst du wohl, dann stirbt meine Grafikkarte evtl. doch nicht weg


----------



## Flexsist (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Mir gefällt es auch. Aber dennoch gibt es viele Sachen die einfach misslungen sind.

Abgesehen von den kuriosen Sachen die ich schon erwähnte hier....

Zb. letzte Nacht PvP Rennen: Gleich noch am Start, die Zeit zum losfahren war noch nicht mal abgelaufen, da gabs eine Unterbrechnung, weil irgendwer eine zu hohe Ping hatte (nehme ich an). In solchen Fällen stoppt das Spiel kurz bei allen, dachte ich...aber Pustekuchen....als es dann los ging waren 2 Leute aufeinmal schon 300 - 400 Meter vor mir....und das obwohl ich in der ersten Reihe stand.

Oder Autos die einfach mal so vom Himmel fallen.....oder aus dem HQ wortwörtlich geschossen kommen (normaler Verkehr) (da hab ich auch zufällig ein Video von.)

Oder neulich, wurde ich von Bullen verfolgt obwohl ich garkein Fahndungsstatus hatte. Das war ein wenig witzig, ich konnte auch normal stehen bleiben, die haben sich dann einfach neben mich gestellt und mit ihren "Discolichtern" angegeben.  
Als ich dann mal ausser Reichweite war (lange), und sehr viele Kilometer gefahren bin hab ich mal geparkt um aufs Klo zu gehen, als ich wieder kam standen wieder zwei Bullen neben mir und haben angegeben.
(Davon hab ich auch n Video)
Ich glaube sogar es waren die selben. Denn unterwegs bin ich noch an vielen anderen Streifenwagen vorbei, die haben nicht reagiert. (Davon hab ich auch n Video)

Es gibt noch viel mehr solcher unnötigen Bugs. Das Spiel-Conzept ist wirklich gut keine Frage, aber hier und da schon schlecht umgesetzt.

@ *tsd560ti* 

Möglich, ich wollte eben selber nochmal genau schaun wo das war, aber als ich mich dort spwanen lassen hab wars normal. Muss eine Art Glitch sein, wo man vorher erst an einer bestimmten Stelle lang muss, oder eine gewisse Zeit schon im Spiel sein muss, damit das passiert ka.


----------



## Ion (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Nachdem sich nun immer noch keiner positiv auf das Grafik-Problem gemeldet hat, habe ich mir nun selbst geholfen und das SweetFX Profil weiter verfeinert. Unter 4K hält sich das flimmern der Grafik damit in engen Grenzen.
Ich kann zudem den Unmut hier im Thread nicht ganz nachvollziehen: Das Spiel hat zwar seine Macken, macht aber durchaus Spaß


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Ion schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat zwar seine Macken, macht aber durchaus Spaß



Ich habe mir das Spiel nicht gekauft weil meine Erwartungen doch recht hoch waren und sie nicht ganz erfüllt wurden.
Kann also gut sein, dass ich warten bis es ausgereifter ist bzw. die DLCs zu einem Paket geschnürt sind und als Special Edition zusammen mit dem Spiel zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Ion (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

DLCs? Für was? Der Umfang ist nun wirklich ein Punkt den man bei The Crew nicht bemängeln kann. Die Welt ist riesig und es gibt endlos viel zu tun. (Ich weiß, meistens ist es auch nur von A nach B fahren, aber du weißt was ich meine).
Viel mehr stören mich solche Sachen wie die Autos welche man für Echtgeld kaufen kann oder diese Crew-Credits  (immerhin bekommt man 100k umsonst). Was mich mit Abstand am meisten stört sind aber die Meldungen/Anrufe vom NPC "Zoe", welche mir pausenlos erzählt das andere Fahrer in der Stadt sind und das ich weiterhin Erfahrung sammeln soll (Hallo? Ich bin Stufe 26 und bekomme das seit Stufe 10 zu hören), so dass ich in den Optionen einfach die Stimmen abgeschaltet habe. So brauche ich mir auch nicht den Quatsch der anderen seelenlosen Charaktere anzuhören, deren deutsche Sprecher mehr als schlecht sind. 

Aber abgesehen davon macht mir das cruisen und sammeln von besseren Teilen sehr viel Spaß, es ist einfach ein gutes Gefühl seinen Wagen immer besser kennenzulernen und zu tunen.


Was genau hast du denn von The Crew erwartet Threshold? Ich für meinen Teil habe eine Mischung aus Burnout und NFSU erwartet, was es letztendlich nun auch geworden ist.


----------



## Flexsist (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich klink mich da mal mit ein.

Ich habe auch mehr erwartet. Vorallem viel mehr Autos!!!! (Und da rede ich jetzt nicht von Ferrari's etz...aber das Thema hatte ich hier ja schon.)

Es wird nach einer Zeit echt langweilig im Game, wenn es keine großartigen Herausforderungen mehr gibt. Mittlerweile starte ich das Game auch nur noch um Tagesherausfordrung zu machen (die sich auch immer wieder wiederholen). Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich da jetzt schon diese (mir ohnehin suspekten) "Sammel Missionen" (mit den Kisten) machen musste.

EDIT:

Ich dreh gleich durch. Seit über 2 Stunden versuche ich mein [ST] Skyline 1265 auf 1266 zu bekommen (für die Tagesherausforderung) und bekomme nur 40er Teile.
Bei sowas werd ich echt Aggro.  

MfG


----------



## Euda (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Ion schrieb:


> Niemand eine Idee wie sich die Grafik weiter verbessern lässt?



Wie wär's mit ReShade (Link kommt)?


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Ion schrieb:


> DLCs? Für was?



Autos natürlich.
The Crew: Extreme-DLC veröffentlicht - 4Players



Ion schrieb:


> Was genau hast du denn von The Crew erwartet Threshold? Ich für meinen Teil habe eine Mischung aus Burnout und NFSU erwartet, was es letztendlich nun auch geworden ist.



Ich habe ein TDU 3 erwartet. Also was besseres als TDU 1 und 2.
Ich habe die Beta getestet und fand es nett aber nicht überragend.
Daher werde ich es mir -- wenn überhaupt -- erst dann kaufen, wenns eine Version mit integrierten DLCs geben wird. Ich zahle doch kein Geld für ein paar Autos extra.



Flexsist schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mehr erwartet. Vorallem viel mehr Autos!!!! (Und da rede ich jetzt nicht von Ferrari's etz...aber das Thema hatte ich hier ja schon.)



Die Autos wird sich Ubisoft extra bezahlen lassen. Ich glaube bis Sommer wird es 5 Pakete mit Autos geben [hatte ich mal irgendwo gesehen].
Also 3-4 Autos für 7-9 Euro oder so.

Ich erwarte ja demnächst ein DLC [das ist gratis], das Tankstellen einführt, wo dann mit echtem Geld virtuelles Benzin gekauft werden muss.


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Hey, würdet ihr das Game empfehlen? Suche ein neues Racegame. 

Sollte ich lieber auf P. C. warten? 

Wie kriege ich mit meiner HW die beste Grafik raus? 

lg amer


----------



## Flexsist (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

So, ich meld mich auch mal wieder. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Autos wird sich Ubisoft extra bezahlen lassen. Ich glaube bis Sommer wird es 5 Pakete mit Autos geben [hatte ich mal irgendwo gesehen].
> Also 3-4 Autos für 7-9 Euro oder so.
> 
> Ich erwarte ja demnächst ein DLC [das ist gratis], das Tankstellen einführt, wo dann mit echtem Geld virtuelles Benzin gekauft werden muss.



Ja dass sie sich die Autos extra bezahlen lassen ist mir auch schon klar gewesen. Nur sind es bis jetzt alles Autos die mich nicht interessieren.
Das mit den Tankstellen und tanken wäre eine nette Idee, die hatte ich auch schon. Aber mit echtem Geld bezahlen, dass wäre hart.  

Ich Spiele das Game auch nicht mehr, es ist halt immer das Selbe und wird auf dauer einfach nur langweilig.
Ich konzentriere mich wieder mehr auf BF3, was mir immer noch sehr viel Spaß macht. (Hab mittlerweile auch mein eignen Server )

MfG


----------



## kaisims (1. März 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Spielt dieses Spiel noch jemand? Als ich das durchgespielt hatte und 2 meiner Autos nah am Endlevel gebracht hatte, wars uninteressant :/


----------



## green_house (3. März 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Kann mir jemand helfen, bitte ?
Ich kann nicht spielen, eigentlich. Ich wollte mein Xbox 360 gamepad einstellen so dass ich links / rechts abbiege mit diese buttons ( siehe bild ) aber es kommt die meldung " is permanently mapped for OPEN RIGHT DOOR IN HQ. It cannot be changed "
Gibt es keine möglichkeit, eigentlich ? Wie soll ich abbiegen links oder rechts, wenn es so nicht geht ?
Danke


----------



## Ruptet (3. März 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ahm... In der Regel ist der stick oben links zum lenken.


----------



## green_house (3. März 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja, schon, aber so kann ich nicht  spielen.
Wenn ich F1 2014 spiele, ich kann Dpad benützen, für links / rechts


----------



## Ion (7. März 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Mir platzt hier gleich der Arsch - seit fast einer Stunde versuchen wir (ich und drei Kumpel) uns im Spiel zu einer Crew zu verbinden.
So, ich sehe aber maximal zwei Leute, die dritte Person "konnte der Crew nicht beitreten". 
Ja - warum?! Es ist dabei völlig egal wer der Crew-Leiter ist oder wer wen einlädt.

Gibts da irgendeinen Trick? Sind die Entwickler zu blöd? Bin ich zu blöd?



Frage:
Ich würde gerne mit 3 anderen in Leuten in The Crew zusammen in einer Crew fahren. WIE GEHT DAS BITTE?


----------



## tsd560ti (7. März 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Mit zwei Leuten hat immer einer den anderen eingeladen und dann wird der Annehmende in die Session gezogen.


----------



## Ion (7. März 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ne, keine Chance. Wir können maximal mit 3 Leuten in der Crew sein. Will der 4. joinen sagt das Spiel "ne geht nicht". Wenn die dritte Person die Crew aber verlässt kann die vierte Person plötzlich joinen. Die dritte Person hingegen kann dann wiederrum *nicht* joinen solange Person 4 aktiv in der Crew ist.
Ich fühle mich ultimativ von Ubisoft auf den Arm genommen


----------



## GamingWiidesire (9. März 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

@Ion habt ihr die nötigen Ports im Router geöffnet? Euer NAT Typ darf nicht restricted sein, sonst wird das nichts.


----------



## Ion (16. März 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> @Ion habt ihr die nötigen Ports im Router geöffnet? Euer NAT Typ darf nicht restricted sein, sonst wird das nichts.



Da fragst du mich was.
Ka?

Wir haben in *keinem* anderen Spiel Probleme.

Wo genau finde ich denn diese Einstellung in der FritzBox?


----------



## marvinj (16. März 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Ion schrieb:


> Ne, keine Chance. Wir können maximal mit 3 Leuten in  der Crew sein. Will der 4. joinen sagt das Spiel "ne geht nicht". Wenn  die dritte Person die Crew aber verlässt kann die vierte Person  plötzlich joinen. Die dritte Person hingegen kann dann wiederrum *nicht* joinen solange Person 4 aktiv in der Crew ist.
> Ich fühle mich ultimativ von Ubisoft auf den Arm genommen



Nun, das habe ich mich bei Ubisoft öfters gefragt. Allerdings wäre  das auch ein K.O. Kriterium, wenn solche Fehler einfach "da sind".




Ion schrieb:


> Da fragst du mich was.
> Ka?
> 
> Wir haben in *keinem* anderen Spiel Probleme.
> ...



Ein NAT in der Box dürfte wohl kaum der Fehler sein, sonst ginge ja garnichts und könntest nicht mit deinen anderen Spielen.
In der Fritz.Box gibt es die Portfreigaben, die du einstellen kannst. Wenn du aber da noch nichts gemacht hast, steht alles auf default und sollte gehen


----------



## ak1504 (20. März 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Patchnotes des aktuellen Updates

http://www.reddit.com/r/The_Crew/comments/2yovb3/march_patch_notes/


----------



## Ion (20. März 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Könnte die Patchnotes jemand kopieren für Handynutzer?


----------



## Ramons01 (20. März 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Ion schrieb:


> Könnte die Patchnotes jemand kopieren für Handynutzer?



Immer doch 



> March patch notes
> 
> Today, we’d like to give you a look at the main changes that will be  applied to The Crew in our next major patch, coming on March 18.
> 
> ...


----------



## ak1504 (18. April 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

The Crew – April-Patch

The Crew ? April-Patch-Anmerkungen | | News | The Crew


----------



## Flexsist (22. April 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Hab grade gesehen, es gibt jetzt für den Skyline tatsächlich das von erhoffte [RE] Kit, im SuperGT - Style. Sehr geil.

Aber leider komme ich einfach nicht mehr ins Game. Kommt immer die Meldung "The Crew Dienste nicht erreichbar". Update grade gemacht.


----------



## Ion (22. April 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hab das Spiel inzwischen von der Platte geschmissen. Wenn man mit der sogenannten Story erstmal fast durch ist, kann man eigentlich nur noch Test A oder Test B solange wiederholen bis man endlich ein Stufe 50 Teil ergattert. Wenn man das für jedes Auto macht, das man besitzt, kann das ziemlich lange dauern.
Zum kompletten Erkunden ist mir die Welt nicht schön genug, das Flimmern und die altbackene Grafik tun ihr übriges.
Die ständigen Probleme beim verbinden zu einer Crew mit drei anderen Leuten machen aus dem Spiel mMn ein Witz. Das soll ein MMO sein? 

Abschließend kann ich zu dem Spiel nur das hier sagen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramons01 (23. April 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Hab da weniger Probleme und hin und wieder mal eine Runde rumcruisen ist super. 

Mich regt da viel mehr auf, dass ich z.B. bei meinem Ford GT mit Performance Ausstattung einen Heck-Spoiler drauf haben *MUSS*. Bei meinem Ford Mustang GT Fastback muss ich auch eine schwarze Carbon Motorhaube nehmen...so etwas stört mich immer noch am Tuning.


----------



## Galford (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hatte folgendes Problem:
Is There a Way to Free a Friend Trapped in One of the Discontinued Faction Missions? | Forums
bzw
Oops 3 friends permanently in missions !!! | Forums
Was ich jetzt also gemacht habe, ist einige Leute von meiner Freundesliste zu schmeißen, und dann habe ich nochmals Freundschaftsanfragen rausgeschickt. Wäre nett, wenn die, die bereits auf meiner Freundesliste waren, die Anfragen auch wieder annehmen würden. Das Problem wird nicht wieder auftreten, denn nächstes Mal bin ich gewarnt.

Wer mich (Level 50) oder besser gesagt mein Spielerprofil auf Missionen schicken will, kann mich gerne bei UPlay hinzufügen: Galford24. 

Nur zu Erklärung, falls bisher niemand das Feature genutzt hat: man kann Freunde auf Fraktionsmissionen schicken, dafür gibt es dann Geld und Reputation. Natürlich müssten die Freunde nicht wirklich selbst fahren - man schickt quasi einen virtuellen Freund auf die Mission. Mehr Reputation steigert auch das tägliche Einkommen.


----------



## Arthax (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich wollte gerade seit langem wieder The Crew spielen und musst feststellen dass das Spiel einfach nicht lädt und hänge immer im Hauptmenü nach dem Klicken auf "Fortfahren" fest.
Leider steht dort nur, dass die "Daten geladen werden" aber nichts passiert...
Die Verbindung kann ich auch nicht prüfen und wenn ich auf verlassen drücke stürzt das Spiel ab.
Dann muss es über den Task Manager beenden werden.

Habt ihr eine Idee oder einen Tipp?


----------



## tsd560ti (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Probier mal ne Reparatur über Uplay.


----------



## Arthax (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Habe ich gemacht aber keine Besserung in Sicht.


----------



## tsd560ti (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ansonsten über Nacht mal alle Dateien löschen und neu runterladen? 
Wenn es dann nicht klappt muss schon was dickeres im Eimer sein (Treiber/BS/...)


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie lange hast du gewartet? 
Bei mir war in der Beta ne Ladezeit von 10-15 Minuten nicht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Arthax (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ansonsten über Nacht mal alle Dateien löschen und neu runterladen?
> Wenn es dann nicht klappt muss schon was dickeres im Eimer sein (Treiber/BS/...)


Das habe ich noch nicht probiert.
Ich habe aber einen Anhaltspunkt bekommen was ich mal austesten werde.

_"Hast du zufällig "Änderungen der Sicherheitseinstellungen über UPnP gestatten" im Router aktiv? The Crew empfhielt zwar seit dem letzen Patch den Port 3001 zu öffnen (die UPnP Einstellung macht das automatisch) aber danach hängt das Spiel dann genauso wie bei dir. "_

Grafikkarten-Treiber ist der "GeForce Game Ready - Grand Theft Auto V WHQL Version 350.12 vom 13.4.2015. Denke das sollte aktuell genug sein?
Und ich denke nicht das etwas am Betriebsystem ist, da ich es auch immer aktuell halte und alle andere Spiele einwandfrei laufen. The Crew lief ja vor dem oder davor dem Patch gut von daher 



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du gewartet?
> Bei mir war in der Beta ne Ladezeit von 10-15 Minuten nicht ungewöhnlich.


Ich habe beim ersten Mal bestimmt 10 Minuten gewartet und die Musik ging mir schon langsam auf die Nerven 
Aber da wir nicht mehr in der Beta sind bzw. ich noch nie in der Beta war hat The Crew vorher mit den alten Patches vielleicht 20-30 Sekunden geladen nach dem Hauptmenü?^^

*Edit:*Ich habe die Ports (hoffentlich bei meiner EasyBox 803A richtig) freigegeben und das UPnP deaktivert.
Jetzt funktioniert The Crew wieder.


----------



## Schasa (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Halli!
Die Auslastung meiner GPU liegt sehr oft (fast durchgehend) bei 100%. Egal ob "niedrig" oder "Ultra" eingestellt ist.
Ist das normal? Bei Grid Autosport habe ich nicht mal ansatzweise eine so hohe Auslastung!
Sys: 3570K, 8GB RAM, SSD, 290x 4GB

Hatte vorher eine GTX 460 1GB verbaut. Kann es sein, das The Crew mit dem Kartenwechsel nicht klar kommt? In den Einstellungen wird HBAO+ angezeigt, welches ja nur für Nvidia Karten freigeschaltet ist, oder?

Dementsprechend wird die 290x maximal laut und läuft bei 94*C. Was auch bei Grid Autosport nicht der Fall ist.

Kurios!


----------



## Ion (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Schasa schrieb:


> Kurios!



Nein, eher "ubios"
Das Spiel kommt von Ubisoft und ist daher in keinster Weise für AMD-Karten optimiert.
Die GTX 760 ist da schon fast so schnell wie eine R290 unter FullHD.

Meine Meinung:
Spiel deinstallieren und diesen Ubischrott nicht weiter unterstützen.


----------



## kaisims (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Ion schrieb:


> Nein, eher "ubios"
> Das Spiel kommt von Ubisoft und ist daher in keinster Weise für AMD-Karten optimiert.
> Die GTX 760 ist da schon fast so schnell wie eine R290 unter FullHD.
> 
> ...



Laut Schwachsinn zu rufen ist eigentlich nicht mein Ding, aber wenn er Spaß an dem Spiel hat, soll er es halt spielen.



Schasa schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das The Crew mit dem Kartenwechsel nicht klar kommt?



Das kann sogar sehr gut sein. Eventuell sind noch ein paar Reste des alten Nvidia Treibers übrig geblieben. Am besten lädst du dir den AMD Treiber neu herunter, packst die Installationsdatei auf deinen Desktop und lädst dir ein Tool wie "Display Driver Uninstaller" herunter, mit dem man recht gut alle Grafikkartentreiber deinstallieren kann.

Wenn du dieses Tool öffnest, fragt er dich ob du in den Safe Mode booten möchtest. Das bejast du und findest dich später im Tool des DDU wieder. Dort deinstallierst du beide, also NVIDIA und AMD Treiber, startest anschließend neu, installierst den neuen AMD Treiber vom Desktop und startest erneut neu. Danach versuch ob das Spiel ordentlich funktioniert.

Link: Download Display Driver Uninstaller guru3d


----------



## Ion (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



kaisims schrieb:


> Laut Schwachsinn zu rufen ist eigentlich nicht mein Ding, aber wenn er Spaß an dem Spiel hat, soll er es halt spielen.



Ich schrieb doch daher extra "Meine Meinung" drüber 
Natürlich darf jeder das Spiel spielen solange es ihm Spaß bereitet, damit habe ich überhaupt kein Problem.
Dass Treiberreste diese Problematik auslösen, bezweifle ich aber, da mir in den letzten 17 Jahren kein solches Problem untergekommen ist.

Fakt ist: Die meisten der großen Titel von Ubisoft laufen auf AMD Karten eher schlecht als recht.


----------



## kaisims (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Ion schrieb:


> Dass Treiberreste diese Problematik auslösen, bezweifle ich aber, da mir in den letzten 17 Jahren kein solches Problem untergekommen ist.



Dann scheinst du wohl Glück zu haben, ich hatte das jetzt ein paar Mal. War meistens bei EA Spielen, aber auch bei Assassins Creed Unity zum Beispiel. Letztens hatte ich auch ein Problem mit Shadowplay, nachdem ein Treiber Update installiert worden ist. Eine saubere Installation hat bei mir schon ziemlich oft geholfen.


----------



## Flexsist (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

@ *Schasa*

Lösch mal die _Config_ und _PCScalability_ XML-Dokumente.

C:\Users\_DeinPCname_\Documents\The Crew

MfG


----------



## Schasa (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Also:
Display Driver Uninstaller genau wie beschrieben durchgeführt.
Treiber neuinstalliert.
Die XML Dateien gelöscht.

Leider immer noch der selbe Stand!

HBAO+ wird mir immernoch zur Auswahl angezeigt (hat auch sichtbaren Effekt). 
Was auch auffällt, dass - egal ob "niedrig" oder "ultra" eingestellt ist - es vor allem in Städten (Los Angeles) niemals ruckelfrei ist.
Die 100% Auslastung kann man sehr leicht in der Nähe von Gräsern nachvollziehen (Klettertourtest 44) - falls das jemand nachvollziehen will.

Mit den entsprechend niedrigeren Einstellungen hatte ich mit der GTX 460 meist 60 fps. 
Jetzt habe ich mit der 290x auch 60 fps, allerdings sind die Ruckler nicht weniger geworden. Und ich kann nicht alles auf die höchsten Einstellungen setzen, da sonst die Städte unspielbar werden (1920*1080 bzw. 1680*1050, 60 fps, Vsync: An, Geometrie: Mittel, Schatten: Mittel, Tiefen/Bew.unschärfe: Aus, 4xMSAA, SSAO, Rest so hoch wie möglich). Man muss dazusagen, dass ich sehr empfindlich gegen Ruckler bin und gern hohe Fps habe. Insgesamt hätte ich mir ein flüssigeres Spielerlebnis gewünscht, durch den Wechsel auf die neue Grafikkarte. 

Fraglich ist nach wie vor die unnormal hohe Auslastung der 290x! (Speicher je nach Ort/Stadt nicht mal 50% ausgelastet.) 
Gibt es jemanden mit einer 290/290x mit ähnlichen Phänomenen? 

PS: Vielen Dank für eure Mühe!


----------



## kaisims (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habe aufgrund der hohen Lautstärke und Hitze mittlerweile eine 970 anstatt der R9 290. Ich kann jedoch gerne mal die Einstellungen anpassen und schauen, wies bei mir läuft, falls das helfen könnte.


----------



## Schasa (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich glaube nicht, dass du mit einer 970 den gleichen Effekt nachstellen kannst, wenn doch: dann liegts wirklich am Spiel! 

AMD Gaming Evolved empfielt mir alle Einstellungen aufs höchste und SSAO+. Ich empfinde es dann als nicht angenehm spielkbar (40-50 fps, schwankend).


----------



## Flexsist (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

HBAO+ geht auch mit meiner AMD Karte. Soweit ich mich erinnere. Also in The Crew.

EDIT: Jop, geht. Grad getestet.


----------



## Schasa (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Alles klar, danke fürs nachschauen! 

Noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Galford (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R0EZtwXXauU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erscheinen soll es am 17. November.


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ist das dann ein 'DLC' oder ein komplett neues Spiel?


----------



## Robonator (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Wurde als "Expansion" angekündigt.


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Danke für die Infos, Galford

So langsam kann ich dieses Spiel einfach nicht mehr Ernst nehmen.
Die Kampagne war wirklich schön lebendig gestaltet, hat mir sehr gefallen, aber danach war selbst für mich irgendwann die Luft raus, vor allem wegen des komischen Handlings. 
Wieso sie jetzt ankommen und Monstertrucks und Motorräder ins Spiel bringen, verstehe ich aber überhaupt nicht mehr. Die Grafik aus dem Trailer würde ich nun auch nicht gerade Ingame erwarten...

Ein harter Konkurrent zu dem Pack könnte das Spiel Cars sein


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

THE CREW JULY PATCH NOTES


The Crew July Patch Notes | | News | The Crew


----------



## Galford (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Wer hätte es gedacht: es ist der 4. Juli und der Award für das Spielen an diesem Tag (Independence Day (Play)) funktioniert nicht - zumindest noch nicht. Um fast 14 Uhr deutscher Zeit kann man die Zeitverschiebung eigentlich inzwischen außer Acht lassen.


----------



## ak1504 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Wäre sinnvoller wenn den auch nur US Spieler bekommen. Versteh nich das hier danach gefragt wird.


----------



## Galford (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Wäre sinnvoller wenn den auch nur US Spieler bekommen. Versteh nich das hier danach gefragt wird.



Sorry, aber dieses Mal versteh ich dich wirklich nicht. Das Spiel bildet die USA ab und hat deshalb einen Award für den 4. Juli. Um das Nummernschild zu bekommen, bei dem der Award dazuzählt, muss man auch andere Awards bekommen. Alle Nicht-US-Amerikaner die anderen Awards erspielen zu lassen, ihnen aber das Nummernschild wegen des einen Awards zu verweigern, ergibt nicht wirklich Sinn. 

Aber gut, es ist jetzt keine große Sache. Keine Ahnung, wie mein Satz sich für dich gelesen hat, aber ich schreie hier sicher nicht "Skandal, Skandal!" 
Es ist nur so, dass andere Awards über Monate hin verbuggt waren, und es einfach gerade keine Überraschung ist, dass das hier nicht reibungslos verläuft. Der 4. Juli kommt allerdings ja auch nicht überraschend.

Edit:
Die "Aktion" wird am 4. August  nachgeholt.
4th of July Award | Forums


----------



## mr.4EvEr (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habe mir nun The Crew im Angebot für 15€ letzte Woche geholt.
Allerdings bin ich mit der Lenkradsteuerung total unzufrieden.
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit das Spiel dazu zu überreden, dass ich einen halbwegs normalen Lenkwinkel bekomme?
Das Spiel lässt mich nur bis 360° drehen und selbst diesen Bereich dreht der Arm am Lenkrad zu schnell.
Dadurch ist mir die Lenkung viel zu direkt.

Sofern ich das nicht ändern kann, würde ich das Spiel warsch. zurückgeben.


----------



## Ramons01 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Bei meinem Logitech G27 kann ich im Logitech Tool sagen was für einen Lenkwinkel ich haben möchte und das funktioniert auch.

Ist halt die Frage, was du für ein Lenkrad hast, glaube aber nicht das es dafür eine Ingame Einstellung gibt.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Das Problem bei meinem Driving Force GT ist jedoch, dass wenn ich im Treiber den Haken bei "Erlauben das Spiel Einstellungen ändert" entferne, dann habe ich zwar deutlich mehr Drehwinkel, allerdings erkennt das Game dann meine Pedale komischerweise nicht mehr.
Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum es so schwierig ist einen vernünftigen Lenkwinkel einzustellen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Hat niemand mehr einen Tip, wie ich mehr Drehwinkel erreiche und die Pedale erkennen lassen kann?

@ Fanatec User: Kann man mit Fanatec den Drehwinkel erhöhen?
Immerhin liegt das CSR schon bei mir daheim und Ende August-Anfang September werde ich mir CSR Elite oder CSP Pedale holen.


----------



## Galford (5. August 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Hier der neue Trailer zu Wildrun:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C4tFobMtwXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist es okay, das hier zu posten? Meint jemand, es sei besser einen neuen Sammelthread zu eröffnet? (Ich melde mich übrigens nicht freiwillig - außerdem passt es doch hier rein, oder?)


----------



## Munin666 (5. August 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Sorry falls das im Video steht, aber kann dank einem netten Proxy keine Youtube Videos anschauen.
Wann soll Wildrun denn raus kommen? Und ist es im Season Pass enthalten den ich zum Release ja gekauft habe durch die Gold Edition?


----------



## Galford (5. August 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Munin666 schrieb:


> Sorry falls das im Video steht, aber kann dank einem netten Proxy keine Youtube Videos anschauen.
> Wann soll Wildrun denn raus kommen? Und ist es im Season Pass enthalten den ich zum Release ja gekauft habe durch die Gold Edition?



Erscheinen soll es am 17. November. Wildrun ist auch nicht im Season Pass enthalten, sondern muss zusätzlich gekauft werden. Einige der grafischen Verbesserungen werden aber kostenlos ins Hauptspiel eingefügt. In dem Video sieht es hauptsächlich nach nassen Straßen / Wettereffekten aus.


----------



## Munin666 (5. August 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> Erscheinen soll es am 17. November. Wildrun ist auch nicht im Season Pass enthalten, sondern muss zusätzlich gekauft werden. Einige der grafischen Verbesserungen werden aber kostenlos ins Hauptspiel eingefügt. In dem Video sieht es hauptsächlich nach nassen Straßen / Wettereffekten aus.



Vielen Dank, dann hab ich also noch eine ganze Weile Zeit bis ich mich darüber aufregen muss das es im Season Pass nicht enthalten ist und die mich erneut zur Kasse ziehen wollen, damit ich das Addon für einen wahrscheinlich völlig überzogenen Preis beziehe. Was ich dann sicher eh machen werde, da ich sofern ich das Spiel dann starte neidisch sein werde auf die anderen die mit ihrem Motorrad da lang düsen.


----------



## Galford (5. August 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Noch ein Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=36&v=m3eQgvp9-bc


Näheres zur Grafik:
The Crew Wild Run's new graphics engine is a big improvement - The Crew: Wild Run for PS4 News



> The graphics engine has been totally reworked to shift to real-time rendering with a Physically Based Rendering system (the same system used in many of our new-gen games). The main benefit is an improved immersion into a more photorealistic world: lighting seems much more lifelike by day and at night, the perceived depth of field is enhanced (also by improving assets' density,) and textures are more detailed (specifically noticeable on buildings, pedestrians, traffic cars). Reworked shaders improve the reflection on car liveries to bring a whole new level of authenticity. Last but not least, new weather effects - like thunderstorms, lightning and rain, with surface changes and vegetation behaviour modifications add a level of difficulty when driving through inclement weather, and bring even more liveliness to the world.


----------



## ak1504 (5. August 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Da kann ick als Grafikhure nur sagen: Gekauft...

Ohne Upgrade hätte ich es links liegen lassen...


----------



## Galford (6. August 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Eine Präsentation von der Gamescom kann man sich auch bei Youtube ansehen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EcXfDB7jgEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QxmEL20Y9F0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit:
Habe die Videolinks ersetzt. Jetzt funktionieren die Videos wieder. Diesmal sind die Videos auch von Youtube-Kanal bzw. der Webseite, die auch die Videos selber gedreht haben, weiß heißt, dass die verlinkten Videos auch online bleiben, und nicht wegen irgendwelcher Rechteverletzung runter genommen werden.


----------



## Munin666 (6. August 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Da kann ick als Grafikhure nur sagen: Gekauft...
> 
> Ohne Upgrade hätte ich es links liegen lassen...



Ich glaub ich brauche jetzt eine GTX 980 xD


----------



## Galford (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

So, ich hol den Thread mal wieder etwas nach oben. Eigentlich bin ich etwas spät dran (der eine oder andere mag es schon gesehen haben), aber da es hier bisher noch niemand erwähnt hat: zu The Crew Wildrun wird es eine Beta geben.

Die wichtigsten Infos:


> Die *The Crew Wild Run Closed Beta* wird am *15.Oktober* (12 Uhr mittags CEST) starten und bis zum *19.Oktober* (12 Uhr mittags CEST) andauern.
> 
> Für die The Crew Wild Run PC Closed Beta könnt ihr euch einfach unter wwww.thecrewgame.com/Beta registrieren. Wenn ihr ausgewählt wurdet erhaltet ihr eine E-Mail mit Beginn der Beta, die euren Zugang bestätigt
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://forums-de.ubi.com/showthread.php/146487-The-Crew-Wild-Run-Beta-FAQ


----------



## kero81 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ob das noch jmd interessiert hier? Also mich nit, the crwe is für mich n Flopp gewesen...


----------



## Robonator (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Hab heut auch die Mail bekommen das ich bereits in der Beta drin bin weil ich ja The Crew gespielt habe, dabei hab ich das Game nichtmal gekauft 
Ich werds mir trotzdem angucken, einfach so zum rumfahren.


----------



## Desrupt0r (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Wuhu hab noch einen Beta-Key für The Crew: Wildrun bekommen. Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal rein schauen  

Weiß eigentlich jemand was mit Motorstorm passiert ist? Fand ich früher total gut, habe die Reihe dann aber aus den Augen verlorern. Hab auch nix von einem neuem Teil etc. mitbekommen


----------



## Galford (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand was mit Motorstorm passiert ist?



DriveClub. Die Antwort mag wahrscheinlich wirklich so einfach sein. Die Evolution Studios waren halt nicht groß genug, um ein Motorstorm und DriveClub gleichzeitig  zu entwickeln. Ich glaube zur Entwicklungsgeschichte von DriveClub brauche ich nichts sagen, die dürfte bekannt sein (lange Verschiebung, Problem nach Release etc.). Sony wird sich wohl ursprünglich gedacht haben, dass ein Spiel wie DriveClub mehr Erfolg verspricht, als ein weiterer Motorstorm-Teil.

Edit:
Zum Thema: 
Die Mail habe ich inzwischen auch bekommen (13:37 Uhr)

Auch wenn ihr das Spiel nicht gekauft habt, bekommt ihr Zugang zur Beta, denn wie oben bereits steht, erhalten auch Leute Zugang, die bereits bei einer der Betas für The Crew dabei waren. Auch Spieler die die Trial-Version von The Crew ausprobiert haben, sind wohl dabei.


----------



## Desrupt0r (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> Drive Club. Die Antwort mag wahrscheinlich wirklich so einfach sein. Die Evolution Studios waren halt nicht groß genug, um ein Motorstorm und Drive Club gleichzeitig  zu entwickeln. Ich glaube zur Entwicklungsgeschichte von Drive Club brauche ich nichts sagen, die dürfte bekannt sein (lange Verschiebung, Problem nach Release etc.). Sony wird sich wohl ursprünglich gedacht haben, dass ein Spiel wie Drive Club mehr Erfolg verspricht, als ein weiterer Motorstorm-Teil.



Schade, fande die Motorstorm-Reihe immer spaßig. Gibt es da denn ähnliche Spiele wie Motorstorm? The Crew hat ja ein paar wenige Elemente "übernommen", man kann ja viel Off-Road umherdüsen.


----------



## Galford (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Selber fällt mir nichts Aktuelles ein, was in Richtung Motorstorm geht. Du könntest höchsten einen extra Thread dafür aufmachen und dort die Frage stellen, vielleicht sehen es so ein paar Leute mehr.  Ansonsten: FUEL, oder gar Pure?
Und ich möchte nicht behaupten, dass es nie mehr ein Motorstorm geben wird - kommt auf Sony drauf an.


----------



## Desrupt0r (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Galford schrieb:


> Selber fällt mir nichts Aktuelles ein, was in Richtung Motorstorm geht. Du könntest höchsten einen extra Thread dafür aufmachen und dort die Frage stellen, vielleicht sehen es so ein paar Leute mehr.  Ansonsten: FUEL, oder gar Pure?
> Und ich möchte nicht behaupten, dass es nie mehr ein Motorstorm geben wird - kommt auf Sony drauf an.



Pure würde ich auf jeden Fall "genehmigen"!  FUEL sagt mir jetzt nix, schau ich mir aber mal an. Danke dir! Extra-Thread mach ich jetzt nicht auf, so dringend brauch ich es dann doch nicht.


----------



## Fillmore (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Gibt es eigentlich schon etwas neues positives über die Verbindung für Freunde/Crew zu berichten?
Habe The Crew vor 5 Monaten von der Platte geworfen, weil ich meinen Kumpel nie in ne Crew bekommen habe.
Hat sich dass mittlerweile schon gebessert? Kann man The Crew zusammen jetzt richtig zocken?


----------



## Munin666 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Fillmore schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon etwas neues positives über die Verbindung für Freunde/Crew zu berichten?
> Habe The Crew vor 5 Monaten von der Platte geworfen, weil ich meinen Kumpel nie in ne Crew bekommen habe.
> Hat sich dass mittlerweile schon gebessert? Kann man The Crew zusammen jetzt richtig zocken?



Ich hab jetzt die letzten Tage öfter the Crew zu 3. gezockt und teilweise auch mal zu 4.

Bisher hatte ich entweder Glück, oder sie haben es behoben, denn es hat bisher perfekt geklappt. 
Kamen alle 4 in die Crew rein und fanden auch recht fix eine PvP Lobby, da sie nun auch alle Gebiete zusammen geführt haben und nicht alle eine eigene Lobby sind.
Außerdem kann jetzt jeder bei einer PvP Lobby abstimmen welche Strecke er haben will und der Zufall entscheidet dann welche gefahren wird.

Mfg


----------



## Galford (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie es aussieht lässt sich die Beta von Wildrun jetzt über Uplay pre-loaden. (Ursprünglich hieß es, so glaube ich, Mittag des 14. Oktobers)


----------



## huenni87 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Jupp ist jetzt möglich. Außerdem bekommt jeder drei weitere Codes für die Beta am PC zum verschenken. Ich hätte alle drei abzugeben. Wer also Interesse hat, einfach melden.

Edit: Download sind 18GB


----------



## Galford (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich brauche meine drei Codes auch nicht. Kann sie also auch gerne weitergeben, wenn jemand einen möchte. Ich glaube zwar das hier im Forum dazu eher wenig Bedarf besteht, aber vielleicht täusche ich mich ja.


----------



## Fillmore (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Na dann werde ich am Wochenende mal wieder The Crew runterholen


----------



## Robonator (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Leute? Hat einer von euch mal so nen Key ausprobiert? Hab 3 Stück weitergegeben und alle 3 Empfänger melden mir das der Code nicht funktioniert  Hab ich in der Mail was übersehen oder so?


----------



## Desrupt0r (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie lange wird die Beta denn laufen?


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Hat wer einen Key für mich übrig?


----------



## Desrupt0r (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hat wer einen Key für mich übrig?



Ich heute Abend wenn du mir meine Frage beantwortest


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

sorry keine Ahnung 

bei mir steht ich soll warten bis die Beta verfügbar ist. wann geht's los?


----------



## Galford (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



> Die *The Crew Wild Run Closed Beta* wird am *15.Oktober* (12 Uhr mittags CEST) starten und bis zum *19.Oktober* (12 Uhr mittags CEST) andauern.



Da der Pre-Load allerdings auch früher als geplant angefangen hat, will ich nicht garantieren, dass die Beta nicht etwas früher startet.



Robonator schrieb:


> Leute? Hat einer von euch mal so nen Key ausprobiert? Hab 3 Stück weitergegeben und alle 3 Empfänger melden mir das der Code nicht funktioniert  Hab ich in der Mail was übersehen oder so?



Haben die die Keys bei Uplay eingeben, oder auf der Website, wie in der Mail angegeben?

The Crew | Wild Run PC Closed Beta | Ubisoft®

Bei "Jetzt den garantierten Zugangscode einlösen". Hab es selber nicht ausprobiert, bin ja eh dabei.



Edit:
Ubisoft veranstaltet einen Live-Stream heute um 19 Uhr. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xEYvM9wEec


----------



## ak1504 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Hier die Aufzeichnung vom Stream: Twitch


----------



## Galford (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Beim Grafikupdate bin ich etwas zwiegespalten. Das neue Beleuchtungssystem scheint mir manchmal etwas merkwürdige Ergebnisse zu erzielen. Manchmal wirkt das Spiel auf mich etwas zu grell, auch wenn die Nacht wirklich dunkel ist. Es kann also nicht an den falsch eigestellten Gammawerten liegen, sonst wäre ja beides zu hell. Die Grafik wirkt etwas "sauberer" aber nicht immer auch besser. Wie seht ihr das: seid ihr zufrieden, positiv überrascht oder etwas enttäuscht?

Das Motorrad (in der Beta gibt es ja nur eines?!) gefällt mir zwar wirklich gut, aber ob ich mit den Drag- und Drift-Rennen so glücklich werden. Die sind zwar nicht schlecht,  aber ich glaube ich hätte vor allem von den Drag-Rennen auch schnell genug.

Übrigens darf man bei dieser Beta Videos und Bilder machen. Ich wollte es nur mal noch nebenbei erwähnen.

Ich habe auch immer noch 3 Beta-Keys, wenn also noch jemand einen braucht - gerne.


----------



## Robonator (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Teils teils. Es sieht an einigen Stellen wirklich gut aus nun. Grade Nachts und bei Regen sieht das echt spitze aus, dafür dann an anderen Tageszeiten oder Orten wieder... Meh. New York z.B. sieht ziemlich hässlich aus sowie der großteil der Map in Richtung Washington. 

Es gibt nur ein Bike und das ist irgendwie so lala finde ich. Fühlt sich teils einfach merkwürdig an. Genauso ist es auch beim Driften. Das macht für mich einfach teil keinen Sinn, lenkst ein klein wenig ein und schön dreht sich die Karre 5x. Die Steuerung ist generell extrem schwammig und gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. 
Dragrennen finde ich irgendwie schnell langweilig und ich weiß auch nicht welcher Pfosten auf die Idee kam bei einem Dragrennen Kurven einzubauen  
Das Monstertruck gedöns finde ich widerum echt geil. Auch im PvP wenns um die Krone geht macht das echt laune


----------



## huenni87 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Bin auch etwas hin und her gerissen. Grafik (Beleuchtung) produziert bei mir am Wasser teils böse Fehler. Aber das schiebe ich mal auf die Beta. Am Fahrverhalten hat sich nicht viel geändert. Das driften ist deutlich leichter als im neuen NFS aber dennoch braucht man seine Zeit. Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich The Crew lange nicht an hatte und Wild Run aber durchaus dazu führt das ich wieder Lust drauf bekomme. Wie die Grafik aber dann auf den Konsolen wird interessiert mich. Ich zocke eigentlich auf PS4. Wird wahrscheinlich schwierig für mich nachdem ich in 60fps gespielt habe dann die PS4 Version anzuwerfen. Ach ja, zum Thema 60fps. Trotz GTX980 ist die Performance in großen Städten wie Miami echt mies. Gibt teils böse Ruckler.


----------



## D4rkResistance (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



huenni87 schrieb:


> Grafik (Beleuchtung) produziert bei mir am Wasser teils böse Fehler. Aber das schiebe ich mal auf die Beta.


Du meinst das hier? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab festgestellt, das es nur auftritt, wenn man MSAA oder TXAA nutzt. Nutzt man hingegen keine Kantenglättung oder FXAA besteht das Problem nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich aber am meisten aufregt ist der Bloom im Spiel...und noch mehr, dass man den Mist nicht ausschalten kann. -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochn Bug...Regen trotz blauem Himmel...Ubisoft...please!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

"Beta" *hust*


----------



## Robonator (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> "Beta" *hust*



Naja aber es ist die Beta zu einem Addon zu einem Hauptspiel das nun nen Jahr draussen ist?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Dynamisches Wetter gab es aber trotzdem nicht in dem Game und ist Praktisch neu.  Ich will das Game nicht verteidigen bei einer Instanz von max 8!? Spielern.  Aber Beta steht ja nicht umsonst drauf, weiß ja niemand was für eine Priorität sie haben.


----------



## huenni87 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Du meinst das hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ähnlich. Bei mir ist das nur bunt. Also dieses leuchten habe ich in allen Farben. Aber danke für den Tipp. Werde ich heute Abend mal probieren.


----------



## D4rkResistance (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Joa, hab ich auch in allen Farben...liegt dann irgendwie an den Reflexionen der Stadt...teilweise so richtig grell leuchtende bunte Reflexionen. Kam bei mir meist in Städten an Flüssen und Seen vor. Mein Beispielscreenshot habe ich nur genommen, weil der Zaun so fein-meshig ist und das da auf Fotos besser auffällt.


----------



## RonGames (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich würde ja gerne weiterspielen die Beta, aber irgendwie schmiert das Spiel immer nach so ca. 10 Min. ab. Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## LudwigX (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Kommt sonst noch jemand nicht mit dem Dragster klar?
Sofern ich über 200km/h fahre bricht sofort aus sobald ich lenke. Selbst wenn ich die Taste nur kurz antippe.
Manchmal bricht der auch einfach so aus, ohne dass ich etwas gesteuert habe.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Tastatur is auch zum schreiben besser geeignet 

Und du wunderst dich das Probleme hast beim fahren. Es gibts was das heißt Gamepad und kostet nicht die Welt


----------



## GamingWiidesire (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie lange läuft die Beta eigentlich? Xbox One Elite Controller kommt bald und ich würde noch ganz gerne das semi-manuelle Schalten ausprobieren.


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Die Beta ist heute aus.


----------



## Desrupt0r (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habe die Beta zwar nur 2 - 3 Stunden gespielt, aber die Online-Events haben auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht!  Ich hatte leider nur keine Ahnung wie man mit dem Motorrad fährt, dafür lief das mit dem Monstertruck umso besser!


----------



## Ramons01 (2. November 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

War die Grafik eigentlich schon verbessert in der Beta und wenn ja wie sieht das Game so aus mit Regen und allem drum und dran?


----------



## ak1504 (2. November 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Soll man dir das jetzt in 3 Absätzen beschreiben oder kommst selbst auf die Idee mal Google zu bemühen... Es gibt auch nicht nur 1 Video davon auf Youtube... Und nen Trailer auch noch... Oder auch 10...


----------



## Galford (5. November 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Wild Run kostet bei Ubisoft 29,99 Euro. Die USA zahlt jedoch nur 24,99$. Eigentlich bin ich von DLCs gewohnt, dass man den Europreis mit dem Dollarpreis gleich setzt, also bei 24,99$ auch 24,99 Euro verlangt.
Aber gut, selbst wenn man das okay findet, muss ich persönlich sagen, dass für das Gebotene 29,99 Euro schon zu viel sind. Das Grafikupdate bekommt ja eh jeder kostenlos, und für den Rest 29,99 Euro?
Natürlich könnte man sagen, dass mehr geboten wird als im Season Pass, aber das ändert nichts daran, denn auch schon der Season Pass war kein Schnäppchen.

Ich hab mal bei Keystores geschaut, aber da kommt man auch kaum unter 29,99 Euro weg.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (5. November 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hab vor einigen Monaten gepokert und bei MMOGA für 25€ vorbestellt. Scheint wohl eine relativ gute Entscheidung gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Oklino (12. November 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> Ich hab vor einigen Monaten gepokert und bei MMOGA für 25€ vorbestellt. Scheint wohl eine relativ gute Entscheidung gewesen zu sein.


Aber auch nur wenn Sie liefern... ich wollte neulich The Crew dort kaufen - per Paypal und eBay. Dann kamen die auf die Idee, dass sie (mmoga) meine Zahlung per Telefon verifizieren möchten - WTF?! Die Sicherheit meiner Zahlungen wird bereits von eBay und Paypal kontrolliert, da müssen die nicht noch meine Telefonnummer an Spamagenturen verkaufen!

So zurück zum Thema 
Haben sich hier zufällig Spieler aus den Top25 eingefunden, die die Erweiterung ingame gewonnen haben? (Da war doch das Event bis zum 9. November)


----------



## -Shorty- (12. November 2015)

*AW: The Crew*



Oklino schrieb:


> Aber auch nur wenn Sie liefern... ich wollte neulich The Crew dort kaufen - per Paypal und eBay. Dann kamen die auf die Idee, dass sie (mmoga) meine Zahlung per Telefon verifizieren möchten - WTF?! Die Sicherheit meiner Zahlungen wird bereits von eBay und Paypal kontrolliert, da müssen die nicht noch meine Telefonnummer an Spamagenturen verkaufen!



Dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass es ein übliches Verfahren ist wenn dein Konto nicht klar deinem Account zugeordnet werden kann. Würde durchaus mal die History auf Paypal checken ob dein Konto für Einkäufe mit anderen Accounts genutzt wurde. Oder ob du irgendwo einen Tippfehler hast.

Ansonsten würd ich mich mal nicht beschweren, dass mmoga nicht ohne zu hinterfragen dein Geld nimmt und Keys verschickt. Von der Sorte gibt es genug im Netz.


----------



## Galford (17. November 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Nanu, Wild Run ist erschienen und keinen interessiert es?

Der Download lohnt sich ja alleine wegen der besseren Grafik, denn die ist ja zumindest kostenlos.


----------



## ak1504 (17. November 2015)

*AW: The Crew*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1i6ucSHu24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (17. November 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

*THE CREW WILD RUN-UPDATE*

11/12/2015 03:11 PMDer 17. November ist der Starttermin für The Crew Wild Run! Das bringt ein paar ziemlich große Änderungen mit sich, also sehen wir uns einmal an, was uns erwartet.


*Übersicht:*


Als Einstieg für die Spieler ist The Crew Wild Run mit einem Prolog ausgestattet worden, um die neuen Fahrzeuge vorzustellen. Da The Crew Wild Run mit mehreren neuen Funktionen aufwartet, wurden Tutorials eingebaut, die diese neuen Funktionen erklären.
Dieser Prolog steht auch den Spielern des The Crew-Grundspiels zur Verfügung, damit sie eine Vorstellung von den Inhalten der Erweiterung bekommen.
*NEUE FUNKTIONEN*

*Der Summit:*


Der Summit ist ein monatlich stattfindender, zeitlich begrenzter Wettkampf zwischen Spielern. Um am Summit teilnehmen zu können und erfolgreich zu sein, müssen die Spieler eine Reihe von Events absolvieren, wie zum Beispiel Missionen, PvP-Events, Freifahrtherausforderungen, Tests und Stunts.
Zugang zum Summit erhält der Spieler über Qualifikationen, von denen 2 pro Woche stattfinden.


*Neue Fahrzeuge und Ausstattungen:*


In The Crew Wild Run können die Spieler neue Fahrzeuge gewinnen, kaufen und tunen, mit denen sie dann an Missionen, Freifahrt-Events und Tests teilnehmen können.
Zu den neuen Fahrzeugen und Ausstattungen gehören Motorräder, Monster Trucks, Dragster und Drift-Fahrzeuge. Jedes Fahrzeug und jede Ausstattung bietet ein einzigartiges Handling und einen einzigartigen Fahrstil und kann in speziellen Missionen eingesetzt werden.




*Freifahrt-Spiel:*


Im Freien Fahren stehen den Spielern 3 neue Spielmodi zur Verfügung:




Koop-Stunts: Stunts sind schnelle Herausforderungen, die im Freien Fahren zur Verfügung stehen und in den Optionen aktiviert oder deaktiviert werden können. Im Freien Fahren können Stunts jederzeit vom Spieler ausgelöst werden. Es gibt verschiedene Arten von Stunts – Driften, Fahren über eine bestimmte Distanz, Sprünge ... Wenn der Spieler einen Stunt ausführt, verdient er eine bestimmte Anzahl Bucks und es folgt ein neuer, schwierigerer Stunt. Je weiter der Spieler vorankommt, desto mehr Bucks verdient er (Siegessträne). Wenn dem Spieler ein Stunt misslingt, wird die Siegessträne zurückgesetzt. Befindet sich der Spieler in einer Crew, werden aus den Stunts Koop-Stunts, die der Mitgliederzahl der Crew angepasst werden.
Freifahrt-Herausforderung : Die Freifahrtherausforderung ist ein Wettkampf, den der Spieler mit seiner Crew spielt. Ein Spieler erstellt eine Herausforderung, indem er auf einer vereinfachten Landkarte mehrere Wegpunkte und eine Ziellinie platziert. Sobald die Strecke für das Rennen festgelegt ist, kann es anderen Spielern zur Teilnahme angeboten werden. Am Ende des Rennens erhalten alle Teilnehmer je nach Position und Teilnehmerzahl eine Belohnung.
Die Crew-Suche ist ein System, das Spieler zusammenbringt, die einen speziellen Spielmodus spielen möchten. Das Crew-Suche-System ist ein automatischer Matchmaking-Prozess, der auch für den Summit, Freifahrt-Herausforderungen und Koop-Stunts verwendet werden kann.

*Neues Wettersystem:* The Crew Wild Run wurde um ein neues Wettersystem erweitert, mit verschiedenen Voreinstellungen für Himmel, Wolken, Regen, Wind und Nebel. Das Wetter zeichnet sich durch verschiedene Intensitätsgrade und Effekte aus und ist in jeder Region des Spiels anders.


*Handling-Update:*




Verbesserte Aerodynamik
Verbesserte Lenkradempfindlichkeit
Verbessertes Gegenlenken
Verbessertes Grip-Verhalten
Tuning und verbesserte Unterscheidung der Modi: Alle Fahrhilfen/Sport/Hardcore.

Die Fahrzeuge, an denen das Handling-Update vorgenommen wurde, sind die folgenden:




Chevrolet Camaro RS 1969 PERFORMANCE
Pagani Huayra SERIE/PERFORMANCE
Koenigsegg Agera R SERIE/PERFORMANCE
2010 Chevrolet Camaro SS SERIE/STRASSE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN/GELÄNDE/RALLYE
2013 SRT Viper GTS 2013 SERIE/PERFORMANCE
McLaren F1 SERIE/PERFORMANCE
2013 Nissan 370Z (Z34) SERIE/STRASSE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN/GELÄNDE/RALLYE
Ford F-150 SVT Raptor 2010 SERIE/STRASSE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN/GELÄNDE/RALLYE
Ferrari 458 Speciale SERIE/PERFORMANCE
Dodge Challenger SRT-8 SERIE/STRASSE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN/GELÄNDE/RALLYE
Buggy A1 RALLYE
Ford Mustang GT 2011 SERIE/STRASSE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN/GELÄNDE/RALLYE
LaFerrari SERIE/PERFORMANCE
2011 Aston Martin V8 Vantage S SERIE/PERFORMANCE
Ruf 3400 K RALLYE
Nissan Skyline GT-R (R34) SERIE/STRASSE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN/GELÄNDE/RALLYE
Ford GT 2005 SERIE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN
Lamborghini Aventador LP 700-4 SERIE/PERFORMANCE
BMW M5 2011 SERIE/PERFORMANCE
Lamborghini Gallardo LP 570-4 Superleggera SERIE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN
Ford Focus RS 2010 SERIE/STRASSE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN/GELÄNDE/RALLYE
Ruf CTR-3 SERIE/PERFORMANCE
Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG (C197) SERIE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN
Maserati Gran Turismo S SERIE/PERFORMANCE
2015 Ford Mustang GT Fastback SERIE/STRASSE/PERFORMANCE
2010 Dodge Viper SRT-10 Coupe SERIE/PERFORMANCE/RENNEN

Bitte beachte, dass in Kürze das zusätzliche Tuning für mehr Fahrzeuge zur Verfügung stehen wird.




*DIE SPIELBARE DEMO IST JETZT ERHÄLTLICH FÜR PC, PLAYSTATION 4 UND XBOX ONE*




The Crew Wild Run-Probe-Details:


2 STUNDEN GRATIS-SPIELZEIT
GRAPHISCH ÜBERARBEITET MIT BRANDNEUEM WETTERSYSTEM
NIMM MIT DRIFT-FAHRZEUGEN, DRAGSTERN UND MONSTERTRUCKS AN WETTKÄMPFEN FÜR EXOTISCHE AUSSTATTUNGEN TEIL
SUCHE DEN MOTORRADHÄNDLER IN SAINT-LOUIS AUF, UM DIE ANGEBOTENEN MOTORRÄDER AUSZUPROBIEREN
KOOP-SPIEL FÜR SPIELER MIT MEHRSPIELER-ZUGANG (GOLD/PS+ -MITGLIEDSCHAFT ERFORDERLICH)
ANMERKUNG: Fortschritte, die während der kostenlosen Testphase gemacht werden, können in die Vollversion des Spiels übernommen werden.


----------



## B4C4RD! (18. November 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hab soeben dass "Update" alá 7,73Mb gezogen, dank meiner 50/10 Leitung weniger Streßig.

Find es pers. etwas sehr Schade, dass man sich fuer den Summit anmelden kann, Ubisoft aber dann doch moechte, dass man sich fuer 25€ dann Wild-Run dazu holt. War bis eben in der leisen Hoffnung, dass man als Seasson-Pass inhaber, Wild-Run dabei hat aber ... 

Man bekommt das Grafik-Update und wie gelesen scheinbar auch neue Tuning-Moeglichkeiten aber warum dann nicht auch den Zugang zu Wild-Run


----------



## ak1504 (19. November 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Qualifikations Event wo man sich das mal ansehen kann. Leider nicht die Bikes.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=82ethD6Vx2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (20. November 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Die Bikes kann man auch ohne Wild Run beim Händler probefahren...


Btw:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DOAMe_oPRXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (20. November 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ach, vergesst einfach was hier stand. Der im Video hatte natürlich nicht so viel Übung, deshalb ist ein Vergleich unangebracht.


----------



## ak1504 (20. November 2015)

*AW: The Crew*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ufWJnIKzf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ciPq_RQE_y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 100001 (28. November 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

wie kann man eigentlich gegen andere spieler spielen
die einen rennen sind gesperrt die anderen einzeln, crew k.a.

Ich find da keine "Lobby" "Multiplayerrennen" Option?


----------



## ak1504 (28. November 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Es sollte bei jedem Rennen möglich sein entweder solo oder mit Crew zu fahren in Story, Fraktions und allen anderen. Desweiteren gibt es zig PvP Lobbys verstreut über die Map in den Regionen... Es gibt ne Karte da sieht man das 

Wenn man in ner Crew is kann man auch selbst on the fly ne Route festlegen und ein Rennen starten.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

THE CREW WILD RUN – DECEMBER PATCH


The Crew Wild Run Update | | News | The Crew


----------



## ponygsi (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Moin, 

hab ihr auch so Microruckler wenn ihr durch die City heizt?

wees nich wie es nennen soll den die frames bleiben bei 60...

Einstellungen auf Ultra, nur auf TXAA geändert.

was kann man dagegen machen ?


----------



## Jor-El (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Mir geht es auch so. Hab sie aber auch außerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften bei ständigen 60fps.
Vllt. sind es Nachladeruckler. 

Ich find es auch schade, dass mein seinen Spielstand nicht löschen bzw. zurücksetzen kann.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

THE CREW WILD RUN PHOTO MODE


The Crew Wild Run - Fotomodus | | News | The Crew


----------



## Flexsist (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Jeder der The Crew gekauft hat, hat nun mit einem Update auch Wild Run erhalten und es muss nur noch gekauft werden?
Also, keine weitere (größere) Downloads ausser normale Updates? Ich habe (noch) nicht das Volumen um GB-Weise Datein zu laden, leider.

Wäre nett wenn jemand schnell antworten kann, da ich mir den Key fürs Addon dann noch heute kaufen möchte.

BTW: Ich hab mir The Crew Gestern bei einem Kollegen neu gezogen über meinen Uplay-Account und bei mir auf den PC kopiert, hat super geklappt. (Hab eine Weile nicht gespielt gehabt.)
InGame wird mir schon The Crew Wild Run angezeigt, aber die Shops kann ich erst besuchen wenn ich es kaufe. Daher die Frage, ob ich jetzt Wild Run schon auf der HDD habe, oder nicht.

EDIT: Mein The Crew Installationsordner hat 23,5 GB. Kann das jemand mit The Crew und installiertem und gekauftem Wild Run Addon bestätigen?

MfG


----------



## Galford (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich kann die 23,5 GB bestätigen. Die Daten von Wild Run sind dann da schon dabei. Du musst es also nur noch kaufen, um auf alle Inhalte von Wild Run zugreifen zu können.


----------



## Flexsist (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: The Crew*

Jo, ich habe vor einer Stunde den Key auf gut Glück gekauft und habe es dann selber festgestellt, aber trotzdem danke. Und guten Rutsch.


----------



## Metbier (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: The Crew*

Seit einigen Wochen steht bei mir "the crew dienste nicht erreichbar" und ich kann nicht spielen....weiß jemand vielleicht warum, und was da los ist ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt gets wieder! hab von Uplay die Dateien überprüfen lassen, da war wohl was kaputt, Uplay hats repariert!


----------



## ak1504 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: The Crew*

Januar Patch Notes


Patchhinweise, Januar | | News | The Crew


----------



## Flexsist (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: The Crew*

Sauber, endlich kommt der Fotomodus!

Eine Replay Funktion würde ich aber noch viel mehr begrüßen.

Und noch viel lieber hätte ich endlich mal einen Nissan GTR. 


BTW: Die strumflutartigen Regenfälle in der Wüste sind neu  mit Wild Run oder?


----------



## ak1504 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: The Crew*

Wetter is generell neu...


Ganz nett der Foto Mode 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flexsist (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: The Crew*

Na Wetter gabs doch schon vorher oder nicht? Also ich meine mich zu erinnern es hat vorher schon geregnet. Aber eben nie in der Wüste.
Dass das Wetter aufgehübscht wurde ist neu ja....zb die Regentropfen auf der Frontscheibe, das gabs vorher nicht. Meine ich mich jeden Falls zu erinnern.


Und ja, in der Tat... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Was ich allerdings sehr schade finde ist, dass man den Fotomodus nicht während einer Polizeiverfolgung aktiveren kann.
Hatte die Idee mir möglichst viele Cops an den Arsch zu hängen und dann mit den Polizeifahrzeugen und Helis im Hintergrund ein paar Bilder zu machen, aber das geht leider nicht. 

MfG


----------



## ak1504 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: The Crew*

Nein das Wetter kam erst mit dem Grafikupdate... Der Himmel war stehts fixed und die Wolken änderten sich nur je nach Region... Bestes Update das ich je wo gesehen habe


----------



## Flexsist (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: The Crew*

Ist mir nie aufgefallen.

Mir gings auch generell NUR um den Regen in der Wüste. Regen gabs doch vorher schon da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.
Naja....ich zocke erst wieder seit Silvester. 

BTW, Lust noch n bischen zu fahren?  Oder noch n paar Schicke Fotos machen mit zwei Fahrzeugen?


----------



## ak1504 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich muss jetzt schlafen... Bestimmt am WE mal Zeit... Uplay: X_AK1504_X


----------



## Dr_Lobster (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: The Crew*

Wieviel Frames erreicht ihr denn so seit dem Grafik-Update?
Ich spiels mit nem 4690k, R9 390 und 16GB Ram. Selbst auf "Mittel" und nur SSAO hab ich teilweise Drops auf 48 Fps. Dadurch merk ich mit VSync schon ständig Ruckler und wenn ichs aus mache dann hab ich fürcherliches Tearing


----------



## Flexsist (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: The Crew*

Also ich habe, bis auf Kantenglättung & Bewegungsunschärfe, sogar alles auf ultra.  Auf dem Land und so liegt es bei 58 FPS (auf glatte 60 FPS komme ich nicht mal mit den minimalsten Einstellungen) in  Städten dropt es dann auch schon mal auf 35 runter. Deine R9 390 sollte das alles eigentlich locker packen.

Edit:

Eben nochmal kurz geprüft und geschaut. Auf dem Land und Highway so 50-58 FPS. Wobei ich aber sagen muss, die 58 FPS wirken nicht wie 58 FPS. Kantenglättung: FXAA, Bewegungsunschärfe: aus (wobei ich mal festgestellt habe, wenn sie an ist wirkt das Bild flüssiger. Kann aber auch nur subjektiver Natur sein. Ich habs aus weil ich sie einfach nicht mag, in keinem Spiel.)
Schatten: realistische.... ; der Rest alles auf Ultra bzw Hoch; HBAO+; Vsync an; Auflösung 1920x1080.

Dieses nervige mehr oder weniger Mikro-Ruckeln habe ich auch. Das liegt wohl an der Grafik-Engine oder so....schlecht programmiert ka.


MfG


----------



## tsd560ti (9. März 2016)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich hab das Spiel auch mal wieder rausgekramt, Amerika hab ich ja dann doch vermisst. 

Direkt ein neues Auto, den Cadillac Eldorado ausprobiert. 
Die rutschende Kupplung nervt zwar immer noch, aber die Fahrphysik passt gut zu so alten Dickschiffen.

Ich hab so um die 40FPS, nachts gehts dann auf 50-60 rauf, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Settings sind ähnlich wie bei Flexsist, nur mit 4x MSAA. 

Wenn ich meinen neuen Unterbau hab dürfte ich die 60FPS eigentlich überall halten können, dann muss ich nur auf einen anderen AA-Modus umsteigen.


----------



## Munin666 (10. März 2016)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habe konstante 60FPS und dennoch fühlt es sich manchmal nicht flüssig an, es scheint zu haken und wenn ich auf die FPS Anzeige schaue, steht dort noch immer "60".
Wüsste jemand von euch was der Grund dafür sein kann?

Hardware: Siehe Signatur, Spiel ist auf der SSD installiert.


----------



## ak1504 (10. März 2016)

*AW: The Crew*

Die Engine is Mist genauso wie der Netcode...


----------



## Munin666 (10. März 2016)

*AW: The Crew*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Die Engine is Mist genauso wie der Netcode...



Machen kann ich da aber nichts oder? Es ist nämlich vollkommen egal wie ich meine Grafikeinstellungen treffe, ich habe diese kurzen Lags immer wieder mal.
Andere mit schlechteren PCs haben diese Lags angeblich nicht, oder bemerken sie einfach nicht so wie ich


----------



## tsd560ti (10. März 2016)

*AW: The Crew*

Wie gut ist denn deine Internetverbindung? 
Vielleicht hapert es ja auch da dran ein wenig.


----------



## Munin666 (10. März 2016)

*AW: The Crew*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wie gut ist denn deine Internetverbindung?
> Vielleicht hapert es ja auch da dran ein wenig.



Unitymedia 128k Kabel...
Zwar über W-Lan aber voller Empfang übers 5Ghz Netz und eine Downloadrate von gut 12,5MB/s.


----------



## ak1504 (10. März 2016)

*AW: The Crew*

Ich habs aufgegeben mit den Rucklern und auf 30fps gestellt ^^ War nicht auszuhalten bei felsenfesten 60fps dieser Bildveriss trotz sync und diese Microruckler...


----------



## Aemkeisdna (10. März 2016)

*AW: The Crew*

Hab das Game auch seit ein paar Tagen samt Wild Run und es macht mega laune. Grafik ist echt Top und die Story bis jetzt auch. 
Performance geht mit Full HD, Ultra, TXAA 4x und HBAO+ mit meiner alten GTX 780 fast immer konstante 60 FPS. 

Spiel per Steam Link, vorm TV sind Rennspiele immer noch das beste


----------



## ak1504 (10. März 2016)

*AW: The Crew*

Steam Link ^^ Ich hab nen Hdmi Kabel... Macht das gleiche


----------



## Aemkeisdna (10. März 2016)

*AW: The Crew*

Ja das stimmt aber nicht mit 25m Entfernung 

Außerdem ist es was feines zum Basteln


----------



## B4C4RD! (13. März 2016)

*AW: The Crew*

Also ich hab mit meiner 4GB GTX680 auch zwischen 50-58FPS, zwischendurch mal drops, welche grad bei Highspeed ziemlich nerven, aber Ich kann damit Leben


----------



## onlygaming (13. März 2016)

*AW: The Crew*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Ich habs aufgegeben mit den Rucklern und auf 30fps gestellt ^^ War nicht auszuhalten bei felsenfesten 60fps dieser Bildveriss trotz sync und diese Microruckler...



Ich stell VSync bei rFactor immer aus weil ich damit besser fahren kann, egal dass man die Werbung die links und rechts an einem vorbei fliegt zerrissen ist xD.


----------



## Munin666 (16. März 2016)

*AW: The Crew*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Azg3tODBO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das sind die Moment in The Crew die ich hasse und zugleich liebe, kosten nur leider in einem Rennen immer so viel Zeit 
Ist aber auch nur einer von vielen Bugs in The Crew.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2016)

*AW: The Crew*

Pass auf, dass du da keine GEMA Gebühren zahlen musst.


----------



## Munin666 (17. März 2016)

*AW: The Crew*



Threshold schrieb:


> Pass auf, dass du da keine GEMA Gebühren zahlen musst.



Ich denke / hoffe nicht das dies passieren wird, sonst hätte Youtube das Video sicher schon längst geblockt  Ist doch sonst auch immer so.
Außerdem kommt der von mir eingeblendete Song (der wohl bemerkt mitten drin Anfängt und aufhört) in recht vielen Videos vor.....mir ging es dabei nur um diese Situation und es wäre sicher auch ohne Ton gut, nur ich fand es einfach so passend .


----------



## Galford (27. Mai 2016)

Falls es noch Leute gibt, die zumindest noch etwas an The Crew interessiert sind, es aber noch nicht gesehen haben: wer sich am *28. Mai* ins Spiel einloggt, bekommt *50.000 Crew Credits geschenkt *(zum Vergleich: für 45.000 Crew Credits verlangt Ubisoft sonst 4,99 Euro).

Quelle mit weiteren Infos:
5 Millionen Spieler in The Crew


----------



## Munin666 (27. Mai 2016)

Galford schrieb:


> Falls es noch Leute gibt, die zumindest noch etwas an The Crew interessiert sind, es aber noch nicht gesehen haben: wer sich am *28. Mai* ins Spiel einloggt, bekommt *50.000 Crew Credits geschenkt *(zum Vergleich: für 45.000 Crew Credits verlangt Ubisoft sonst 4,99 Euro).
> 
> Quelle mit weiteren Infos:
> 5 Millionen Spieler in The Crew



Danke für den Hinweis, werde dann morgen mal kurz einloggen


----------



## Pladdaah (27. Mai 2016)

Addet mich - brauch ein paar Mitspieler  
Pasciplatta


----------



## ak1504 (27. Mai 2016)

Thx Galford 

Btw: The Crew gibts es demnächst per Xbox Live Games with Gold für umsonst auf Xbox One


----------



## Ramons01 (6. Juni 2016)

Munin666 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, werde dann morgen mal kurz einloggen



Hat das bei euch eigentlich funktioniert? Ich habe mich an dem Tag mehrmals eingeloggt und keine 50.000 Crew Credits bekommen...


----------



## Galford (6. Juni 2016)

Bei mir hat es funktioniert. Ich meine, dass ich die 50.000 Crew Credits am darauf folgenden Montag bekommen habe (vielleicht war es auch Dienstag).

Es müsste auch eine Meldung aufpoppen, wenn man das Spiel startet, wo einem gesagt wird, dass man die Credits bekommt.


----------



## Ramons01 (6. Juni 2016)

Ach die bekommt man erst danach? 

Dann hätte ich mich ja lange wundern können an dem Tag. 

Habs jetzt auch bekommen.


----------



## Galford (17. August 2016)

Das neue Expansion Pack wurde angekündigt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yPyBKX0elik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die englische Unterseite scheint schon verfügbar zu sein. Hier gibt es ein paar Infos, wie das Anheben des Levelcaps auf 60. Release-Termin ist der 29. November 2016.
The Crew: Calling All Units

Und 17 Minuten Gameplay bei Polygon gibt es auch:
Here are 17 speedy minutes of The Crew: Calling All Units | Polygon



Meine persönliche Meinung ist allerdings nicht sonderlich positiv. Ich finde The Crew hat das Haltbarkeitsdatum schon lange überschritten.


----------



## Galford (7. September 2016)

Ab dem 14ten September gibt es die PC Version von The Crew kostenlos bei UPlay.

Next Free Ubisoft PC Game Revealed, Here's When and How to Get It - GameSpot


----------



## Flexsist (9. September 2016)

Habe gestern mal wieder The Crew gestartet nach langer Zeit. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl die Grafik hat sich verschlechtert. Wie das Auto auf der Strasse steht und fährt sieht einfach nur grausig aus. Es sieht aus als würde es  schweben bzw gleiten.  Und ich dachte mit neuer Grafikkarte wird alles schöner. Bei The Crew jeden falls nicht. Ich finde es echt  Schade, das Konzept von the Crew hatte soviel Potenial.  Aber irgendwie wurde alles versaut, nicht nur wegen der Optik.


----------



## D4rkResistance (15. September 2016)

Dafür das die Ubisoft Server gestern Abend aufgrund von "The Crew" nen Gateway Error hatten und die Download-Server ebenfalls völlig überlastet waren (zeitweise nur mit 6MB/s geladen), ist es hier im Sammelthread aber erstaunlich ruhig!  Wie kommt's? 

Ich hab mir gestern auf jeden Fall mein "Gratis-The Crew" gegönnt und schonmal einige Stunden gespielt. Das letzte Mal war zur Beta von Wild Run (da bin ich aber kaum zum Spielen gekommen) und zur Closed Beta vom Hauptspiel (da regelrecht gesuchtet xD). 

War gestern aber anfangs ein wenig vom Spiel genervt. Keine 5 Sekunden im Spiel "Wie schalte ich die verdammte Menü-Musik aus? ******* geht nicht....". Zig Grafikeinstellungen später und einem Hass wegen dem 60-FPS-Lock, war ich endlich im Spiel und musste erstmal gefühlte 10 Intros skippen. Dann erstmal in die Tastenbelegung, weil man nicht mit WASD fahren konnte..."Wahhhh!". Dann total aufgeregt, warum die Steuerung im Spiel so verdammt schwammig ist. Nun nach etwa 2 Spielstunden hab ich mich endlich ein wenig beruhigt und komme besser zurecht. Hab mir einen Dodge Challenger in eloxiertem Schwarz mit Racing-Streifen geholt und alle Rennen in der Anfangsstadt absolviert. Heute Abend geht's dann weiter!  

Finden sich hier möglicherweise einige Mitstreiter, die auch erst gestern oder heute angefangen haben? Muss ja noch ne Crew gründen.


----------



## Flexsist (15. September 2016)

Die schwammige Steuerung nimmt ab  mit zunehmender Fahrzeugstufe.

Was das Crew Gründen angeht, viel Glück! Ich habe gestern mit zwei kumpels spielen wollen. Stunden lang versucht in eine Crew zu kommen. Nix.
Schon allein bis mal einer InGame als Online anzeigt wird vergehen manchmal schon gefühlt Stunden.

EDIT: Oh ein Wunder, heute Abend hat mal alles wunderbar geklappt. die erste Creweinladung war auch direkt erfoglreich. Obwohl UPnP an war im Router hat mir The Crew gesagt: "UPnP nö".
Habe das dann einfach mal aus und wieder an gemacht. Tadaa. Geht.


----------



## xNeo92x (16. September 2016)

Hab gestern das Spiel endlich zu Ende runtergeladen. Davor noch schön Wild Run für 12€ dazu gekauft.
Dann erstmal Port 3001 in der Fritzbüchse für meinen PC freigegeben. UPnP war schon an.
Grafikeinstellungen zuerst auf Hoch gestellt, weil ich dachte, dass meine GPU nicht mitkommt....GPU kommt doch mit...Grafik auf Ultra gestellt=grässliche Texturfehler...2 min gegoogelt=MSAA ist der Übeltäter...auf FXAA umgestellt.
Grafik sieht immer noch "MEH" aus...Virtual Super Resolution eingeschaltet, Auflösung im Spiel auf 2560x1440 gestellt (AMD Treiber gibt nicht mehr aus)...schon besser, aber es fehlt noch was...
Reshade Preset für The Crew heruntergeladen...noch besser 

Nach einer halben Stunde konnte ich mich noch immer nicht mit der ungenauen Steuerung zufrieden geben (ich verwende einen XBONE Controller).
Ein bisschen gegoogelt und dann folgende Einstellungen gefunden.  YEEEEESSSSSSSS!

Das einzige Problem das ich habe ist, dass das Spiel manchmal entweder gar nicht startet oder vergleichsweise lange braucht um zu starten.
Immer wenn es länger dauert, erkenne ich kurz vor dem Start, dass 7 der 8 CPU-Kerne auf 100% springen. Wenn ich im Spiel bin, dann ist die Auslastung aller 8 Kerne zwischen 50 und 75 Prozent.
Wenn es gar nicht startet, dann muss ich zuerst Uplay beenden und dann das Spiel nochmal über die Verknüpfung starten.


----------



## D4rkResistance (16. September 2016)

Ich hab gestern Abend nochmal 3 Stunden oder so "The Crew" gesuchtet. Bin jetzt der Wolves-Fraktion beigetreten und habe mir einen 2013er Shelby GT500 gegönnt.  Tuningparts bekomme ich dafür aber erst mit Level 20 (Perf Tuner). Derzeit bin ich Level 17. Als "Wolve" kann man oben auf der Gefängnisinsel von Detroit dauerhaft eine Mission wiederholen, welche etwa 15 Min. dauert und zwischen 1000-1500 EP / ~12.000 Bucks bringt. Hab die Strecke gestern 4x gefahren und bin jetzt gewissermaßen reich.  Hatte den Tipp irgendwo im Internet gefunden. Die Mission ist ultra chillig. Man muss nur etwa 42km mit seinem Wagen zurücklegen ohne besonders viel Schaden zu bekommen. Da sich der Balken aber selbst bei Auffahrunfällen kaum verändert, ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad eher überschaubar. 

Hab gestern auch schon einige FFA-MP-Rennen gemacht. Am meisten Spaß machen die Sprint-Rennen und König. Hassen tue ich diese Checkpoint-halten-Gelände-Rennen. So ein Dreck ey!  

Da ja heute Abend das Wochenende beginnt...wer hat Lust einige Crew-Geschichten zusammen zu machen, bzw. die Map zu erkunden?


----------



## xNeo92x (16. September 2016)

Ich wäre für einen gemeinsamen "PCGH"-The Crew Discord Channel


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. September 2016)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Hab gestern das Spiel endlich zu Ende runtergeladen. Davor noch schön Wild Run für 12€ dazu gekauft.
> Dann erstmal Port 3001 in der Fritzbüchse für meinen PC freigegeben. UPnP war schon an.
> Grafikeinstellungen zuerst auf Hoch gestellt, weil ich dachte, dass meine GPU nicht mitkommt....GPU kommt doch mit...Grafik auf Ultra gestellt=grässliche Texturfehler...2 min gegoogelt=MSAA ist der Übeltäter...auf FXAA umgestellt.
> Grafik sieht immer noch "MEH" aus...Virtual Super Resolution eingeschaltet, Auflösung im Spiel auf 2560x1440 gestellt (AMD Treiber gibt nicht mehr aus)...schon besser, aber es fehlt noch was...
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele 
*Diese Anleitung hast du befolgt?*

_Go into the Control Options...
•Set Car handling help level to Hardcore
•Set Steering Sensitivity to approximately 3/4
•Set Steering dead zone all the way to the left
•Steering speed factor all the way to the right

This disables annoying assists, quickens the response times, and seems to make it less twitchy too. I tested it using a stock car, before installing any tuning packs, so I can't say how it will affect but so far it's improved the game immensely for me._


----------



## xNeo92x (16. September 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele
> *Diese Anleitung hast du befolgt?*
> 
> _Go into the Control Options...
> ...



Ja, genau die


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine neue Karre! 

Eure Tipps bezüglich der Steuerung, hab ich bei mir auch angepasst. Obwohl ich mit Tastatur spiele. Hab zwar auch ein Xbox-Gamepad, aber hatte irgendwie nicht das Bedürfnis damit zu spielen, weil "Ultra-Arcade-Spiel". Ich zocke ja auch nicht GTA V mit Gamepad!


----------



## Flexsist (17. September 2016)

> Ich zocke ja auch nicht GTA V mit Gamepad!


 WTF? nich? Ich schon. Nur wenn richtig viel geballert wird wechsel ich auf WASD+Maus. Ansonsten ist die Steuerung mit GamePad doch ideal für solche Spiele. Ich zocke sogar BF mit Controller. Aber nur beim Heli und Jet fliegen.  Finde ich einfach angenehmer, alles Funktionstasten sind über sehr kurze Wege erreichbar ohne die Finger verrenken zu müssen oder die richtige Taste zu suchen. 

EDIT: Das mit dem Starten von The Crew: GEDULD! Es startet eigentlich immer, nur dauert es hin und wieder etwas.


----------



## Galford (17. September 2016)

Bei GTAV fahre und fliege ich fast ausschließlich mit Gamepad. Allerdings wechsle ich jedes mal auf Maus und Tastatur, sobald ich per Pedes unterwegs bin. So habe ich es auch in Mafia 2 gemacht und in anderen Spielen, wo sich so etwa anbietet (sogar in Rage). Mit Tastatur zu fahren, finde ich grauenhaft.


Zu The Crew:
Ein Tipp für Neulinge, die vielleicht nicht den ganzen Thread lesen wollen: sucht euch Freunde und schickt sie auf Fraktions-Missionen. Wenn ihr die Missionen nehmt die 12 Stunden dauern, müsst ich auch nicht so oft nachschauen. Ihr bekommt dabei doch recht viel Geld. Dies hilft auch dabei euren monatlichen Rang zu erhöhen bzw. zu sichern, was wiederum mehr tägliches (oder gleich hohes) Einkommen bedeutet.
Im Moment spiele ich The Crew eigentlich nicht wirklich, aber ohne zu spielen (also nur mal kurz einloggen) mache ich täglich um die 350.000. Es sei denn ich bin zu faul online zu gehen, oder es passt zeitlich nicht. Aber so viel werdet ihr ohne zu spielen nicht gleich erreichen, da dabei auch der Bonus eine Rolle, der sich erhöht, je nachdem wie viele Awards man hat (weiß grade nicht wie "Awards" genau in Deutsche übersetzt wurde). 10 Missionen können gleichzeitig absolviert werden, wenn ihr bei den Perks, in der richtigen Kategorie eure Perkpunkte verteilt hab.


----------



## xNeo92x (17. September 2016)

Galford schrieb:


> Zu The Crew:
> Ein Tipp für Neulinge, die vielleicht nicht den ganzen Thread lesen wollen: sucht euch Freunde und schickt sie auf Fraktions-Missionen. Wenn ihr die Missionen nehmt die 12 Stunden dauern, müsst ich auch nicht so oft nachschauen. Ihr bekommt dabei doch recht viel Geld. Dies hilft auch dabei euren monatlichen Rang zu erhöhen bzw. zu sichern, was wiederum mehr tägliches (oder gleich hohes) Einkommen bedeutet.
> Im Moment spiele ich The Crew eigentlich nicht wirklich, aber ohne zu spielen (also nur mal kurz einloggen) mache ich täglich um die 350.000. Es sei denn ich bin zu faul online zu gehen, oder es passt zeitlich nicht. Aber so viel werdet ihr ohne zu spielen nicht gleich erreichen, da dabei auch der Bonus eine Rolle, der sich erhöht, je nachdem wie viele Awards man hat (weiß grade nicht wie "Awards" genau in Deutsche übersetzt wurde). 10 Missionen können gleichzeitig absolviert werden, wenn ihr bei den Perks, in der richtigen Kategorie eure Perkpunkte verteilt hab.



Ich bin nach meinem ersten Story-Rennen mit LVL2 erst mal quer durch die USA gefahren; von Detroit schnurstracks bis zur Westküste, dann die Westküste entlang bis nach Los Angeles, von dort nach Las Vegas, dann zum südlichsten Punkt der Grand Canyons und von dort zu den Florida Keys. Dann hoch durch Miami nach New York und von dort zu meinem zweiten Story-Rennen irgendwo an der Ostküste.
Durch die ganze Fahrt hab ich ca. 30.000 Bucks eingesammelt 

P.S.: Bin die ganze Strecke in meinem Standard Ford Mustang in der Cockpit Ansicht gefahren. Dabei hat sich so eine Präzision herausgearbeitet, dass ich größtenteils mit 270 km/h durch die Großstädte in der Rushhour rasen kann, ohne zu crashen. Natürlich nicht immer und nur bei trockener Fahrbahn.

Und ich habe erst bei der Rückfahrt in den Grand Canyons bemerkt, dass ich den Radiosender wechseln kann... Hab mich schon gewundert, warum das Spiel so wenige Songs hat und sie immer wieder wiederholt


----------



## thorecj (17. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hab mir The Crew gestern runtergeladen, bekomme es aber nicht zum Laufen. Es kommt jedesmal diese Windowsmeldung "The crew funktioniert nicht mehr".

Ich hab bereits gegoogelt und alles versucht, was da vorgeschlagen wurde. Scheinbar existiert dieses Problem schon seit Release und hat den Zorn von unzähligen Spielern hervorgerufen. Wahrscheinlich ist Ubisoft mit anderem beschäftigt, als ihre Spiele ordentlich lauffähig zu machen. Ich bin nur froh, das ich das Spiel nicht gekauft habe.
Hat trotzdem jemand eine Idee oder Vorschlag?

Ich habe bereits: 
-Uplay neu installiert
-Grafiktreiber aktualisiert
-DirectX version ist auch aktuell                          
-Das Spiel neu installiert (sogar mehrmals)
-Die verknüpfung als Admin ausgeführt
-aktuelle Versionen von Visual C++ intalliert


----------



## Flexsist (17. September 2016)

Lösch mal den The Crew Ordner in den Dokumenten.
PC auch mal neustarten
Uplay mal die Installation überprüfen lassen.

EDIT: Wenn jemand Book hat zu cruisen oder sowas, ich hätte Bock. Name wie hier. Auch Neulinge, wir können die Stroy auch im Koop machen. Auch wenn ich vermutlich immer als erster im Ziel sein werde, tut das euren EPs keinen abbruch, im Gegenteil, ihr bekommt Koop Bonus. Und ihr bekommt auch das gleiche Geld glaube ich.


----------



## thorecj (17. September 2016)

Auch das hab ich schon mehrfach versucht. Den Ordner hab ich schon gefühlte 100mal gelöscht. Nach dem Starten wird der ja auch wieder erstellt. Den Pc hab ich seit gestern auch schon mindestens viermal neu gestartet, und die Installationsüberprüfung läuft jetzt auch zum fünften Mal.

Jetzt hab ich noch ne zweite Fehlermeldung, und zwar ein Runtime error von Microsoft Visual c++. Welche Version hast du denn drauf?


----------



## Flexsist (17. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Schau mal in den Insallationsordner, Support, Software, dort ist nochmal die MSVC++ die mit The Crew kam. Bei mir befindet sich dort auch noch ein MS Update. Ich habe Windows 7. Vielleicht mal Windows Updates prüfen?


----------



## thorecj (17. September 2016)

Das sieht so aus, als ob die sich nicht ersetzen. Ich dachte, ich installiere die aktuelle Version und bin dann automatisch mit den anderen kompatibel. 

Dann werde ich mal alle ab 2012 installieren und schau mal weiter.


----------



## Flexsist (17. September 2016)

Keine Ahnung ob das was hilft, aber ich würde vielleicht mal noch CCleaner oder ähnliches ausführen, einfach mal sauber machen, vorallem in der Registry. Schaden wird es jeden Falls nicht.


----------



## thorecj (17. September 2016)

Das Spiel ist zumindest jetzt gestartet nachdem ich die MSVC++ installation aus dem The Crew Support Ordner gemacht hatte. Weit bin ich aber nicht gekommen: Proxy Fehler.

Edit: Beim zweiten Starten lief es wieder nicht. Es ploppt zweimal kurz diese Gesundheitsinfo auf und dann bin ich auch schon wieder raus. ICH KOTZE.

Nochmal Edit: Hab jetzt den Ordner in Dokumente nochmal gelöscht und das Spiel gestartet und ... siehe da, es hat geklappt. The Crew kostet mich soviel Nerven, obwohl ich noch keine Sekunde gespielt habe.


----------



## Flexsist (17. September 2016)

Wir hatten dasselbe problem vor ein paar Tagen bei einem Kumpel, bei ihm lag es aber am Treiber, ich glaub 368.xx, mit dem lief The Crew wirklich nicht. Aber du hast ja Treiber-Update gemacht. Also ich wüsste jetzt auch keine Lösung mehr. Hm.


----------



## thorecj (17. September 2016)

Genau denselben Treiber hatte ich auch drauf, aber das Update schon heut früh gemacht. Den 368er Treiber hab ich deswegen solange beibehalten, weil mit dem nachfolgenden der Nvidia Inspector total gesponnen hat, und ich arbeite viel mit dem Tool.

Es ist aber auf jeden Fall sehr traurig, das Steam Early Access Spiele besser laufen als Ubisofts 2 Jahre alte Schinken. Seit 3 Tagen tüfftle ich schon an eine Lösung und war beinahe am verzweifeln, weil ich es von anderen Spielen gewohnt bin, das die sofort problemlos laufen.

Ich danke dir sehr für deine Hilfe Flexsist, jetzt scheints zu laufen.


----------



## Flexsist (18. September 2016)

Freut mich. Hätte ich das doch gleich als erstes erwähnen sollen. Aber du hast ja gesagt du hast Treiber Update gemacht. Deswegen habe ich das Anfangs weggelassen.
Naja, beim nächsten mal bin ich schlauer und zähle einfach alle Problemepunkte einer spezifischen Sache auf die ich kenne. Unabhänig davon ob mir die Gegenseite sagt, sie habe alles geprüft.
Viel Spaß beim zocken.


----------



## thorecj (18. September 2016)

Das Treiberupdate hatte ich ja schon gemacht, nachdem die ersten Probleme auftauchten, genauso wie Windowsupdates. Erst danach hab ich mich hierher gewandt.

Mal abgesehen davon gabs das Game ja sowieso gratis. Von daher wäre es jetzt nicht so schlimm gewesen, das Spiel nicht zum Laufen zu bringen, als wenn ich jetzt nen Vollpreis bezahlt hätte, wie es allerdings etliche getan hatten.
Ich finde, es ist ein ziemliches Armutszeugnis, wenn man, wie Ubisoft, zum Jubiläum kostenlose Produkte anbieten und die nicht richtig funktionieren. Ich denke, man kann eigentlich davon ausgehen, das ein 2Jahre altes Spiel ordentlich laufen sollte. Und das ich nicht der Einzige bin, zeigt ganz gut, das meine Frau, die sich extra für das Spiel einen Account zugelegt hat, heute ebenfalls Probleme hat das Spiel zu starten bzw zu installieren. Es sind allerdings nicht die gleichen Probleme, sondern bei der Installation hängt die Installation entweder bei 1/2 oder 5/6. Auch dieses Problem ist im Web schon seit release bekannt. Mehr sag ich mal dazu nich.

An sich macht das Spiel, jetzt da ich es auch spielen kann, einen sehr schönen Eindruck, grafisch in 4k auf höchsten Einstellung, sonst mit SSAO+ und lediglich FXAA bei runden 50+ Fps. Aber ich finde die Fahrzeugstabilität in Kurven ziemlich schlecht, aber ich vermute, das man mit besseren Eratzteieln das auch reduzieren kann.


----------



## Flexsist (18. September 2016)

Korrekt. Mit steigender Fahrzeugstufe wird das Handling besser.
Was das mit den 50 FPS angeht. Man sollte bei The Crew darauf achten das entweder konstant 30 oder 60 FPS anliegen. Dazwischen wirkt es nähmlich garnicht wie beispielsweise 50 FPS. Also bei mir wirds dann eine "schnelle Diashow". Es ist noch spielbar, aber schön ist was anderes. Das liegt einfach an der Engine, die wie ich finde wohl er auf Konsole als auf PC ausgelegt wurde. Zur Beta von The Crew war sogar noch ein 30-FPS-Lock aktiv, den man aber mit dem editieren einer config Datei umgehen konnte. Da lobe ich mir EA bei dem Titel NfS. Auch wenn es dann nochmal gut n halbes Jahr gedauert hat oder so, aber sie haben wenigstens nochmal richtig Hand angelegt für die PC Version.


----------



## xNeo92x (18. September 2016)

An alle die The Crew schon länger spielen und das Problem vielleicht schon kennen: Ich habe gemeinsam mit Flexsist einen Bug in Zusammenhang mit meinen Logitech G430 Kopfhörern festgestellt.
Egal ob Voice-Chat von Uplay oder Discord= Sobald ich im Spiel bin, kann man mich nicht mehr hören. Aber den Gegenüber kann ich noch hören. Auch wenn ich das Spiel dann beende, kann man mich nicht mehr hören.
Erst wenn ich das VOIP Programm, in dem Fall Discord neustarte, kann man mich wieder hören. 
Ich habe schon so ziemlich alles ausprobiert, aber es hilft einfach nichts. Und scheinbar ist das Problem in den Ubisoft Foren schon seit der Beta bekannt, aber noch immer nicht behoben.


----------



## attilarw (19. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe in Tuningwerkstätten dass Problem dass alles total überbelichtet ist. Weiß jemand was da hilft?


----------



## D4rkResistance (19. September 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich hab das ganze Wochenende nahezu ausschließlich "The Crew" gezockt, will meinen "gesuchtet"! 

Bin aber fast nur in den Bergen gedriftet, seit ich festgestellt hab, wie ultra viel Bock das Ganze macht und wie viel Kohle man dafür kriegt. Hab mir jetzt einen Parkour durch die Rockys eingeprägt, den ich in etwa 40 Min. absolviert kriege. In der Zeit mache ich meist zwischen 30.000 und 40.000 Bucks, nur durchs "Durch-die-Gegend-rutschen"!  
Gibt sicher Missionen, die mehr Geld und zudem EP bringen, aber sicherlich keine, die so verdammt viel Spaß machen. Bin meinen Parkour am Wochenende bestimmt 15x gefahren. Bin derzeit noch Level 28 und hab etwa 430.000 Bucks auf dem Konto. Spare grade auf nen "Lamborghini Aventador". Bin den mal in Los Angeles Probegefahren und seit dem will ich die Karre haben. Zoe hat mich gestern bestimmt 400x angerufen, ob ich das Geld nicht lieber in mein derzeitiges Auto stecken möchte oder nebenbei wohlmöglich Geld für meine Rente zurücklege. Weiß nicht, was die Alte von mir will!? Wahrscheinlich isse nur neidisch, dass ich demnächst mit nem Lambo rumcruise, während sie in der Telefonhotline sitzt! 

Hier übrigens mal mein letzter Livestream von Samstag. Wie erwähnt, nur rumgedriftet! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0fI0aMA_Pe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (19. September 2016)

Ich hab mir von dem angesammelten Geld als allererstes einen Chevy Impala gekauft, schwarz lackiert und im Supernatural-Style damit rumgefahren. 
Dafür bekommt man sogar einen "übernatürlichen" Erfolg freigeschaltet. Fand ich super


----------



## Robonator (20. September 2016)

Hattest beim driften die Settings auf Hardcore, also komplett ohne die ganzen Fahrhilfen?
Müsste The Crew eig auch mal wieder zocken. 
Hab mir im EA Access nun das NFS 2016 geholt, aber ich finde die Steuerung ist der letzte Scheiss. Von der nervenden Grafik mal abgesehen (Alles flackert, Kantenglättung für den Arsch)

Übrigens ne andere Art um schnell an ein paar hundert tausend zukommen: Die Radare besuchen damit die ganzen Sehenswürdigkeiten auf der Map frei sind, danach per Schnellreise immer zu denen und kurz angucken. Bringt 2k pro Stück. (SSD ist hierbei natürlich vom Vorteil)


----------



## Flexsist (20. September 2016)

Wieso sollte genau dabei eine SSD von Vorteil sein? Einmal auf die Map geladen kann man springen wohin man will, ohne wirkliche Ladezeiten. Ich habe The Crew zb. auf HDD und habe keine Ladezeiten. Und es sind keine Radare sondern Datenstationen / Satellitenschüsseln.


----------



## D4rkResistance (20. September 2016)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hattest beim driften die Settings auf Hardcore, also komplett ohne die ganzen Fahrhilfen?


Ja sicher. Inkl. den Steuerungs-Einstellungen aus Post #1295. 

Ich habe mir übrigens gestern meinen Lamborghini Aventador für 480.000$ gekauft. Interessant ist allerdings, dass der Wagen inkl. Performance-Tuning und Full-Nitro nur 338km/h fährt (Windschatten). Ab da hängt der Drehzahlmesser im Maximum. Wenngleich der Händler meinte, die Karre würde 350 km/h fahren. Mein Kollege fährt nen 2015er Mustang GT (die Karre kostet 1/8 vom Aventador) und der fährt 352 km/h (mit Nitro). Irgendwie schon lächerlich. Naja, mein Lambo sieht aber schnittiger aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Originalgröße in 1080p; Bild ist durch Whatsapp komprimiert.*


----------



## Flexsist (20. September 2016)

Bring ihn erstmal auf Stufe 1299. 
Das wirst du aber erst können wenn die Story abgeschlossen ist, dann sind nämlich noch Platinteile verfügbar.


----------



## ak1504 (20. September 2016)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Bring ihn erstmal auf Stufe 1299.



Genau da haben wir ein Problem von dem Game. Das dauert so ätzend ewig das ich bis heute keinen Wagen bei 1000 hab lol.


----------



## Flexsist (20. September 2016)

WHAT?????
Ich bekomme in letzterzeit meistens nur noch 50er Platinteile.

Um das ganze etwas zu beschleunigen kann man sich ja 40er Platin kaufen und dann darauf weiter aufbauen. Für manche Fahrzeuge gibt es auch noch 50er Platin beim Tuner, aber nicht mehr im "KIT" sondern dann muss man sie alle einzeln kaufen (sehr teuer). Aber wie gesagt, nicht bei jedem Auto, warum auch immer. Was man gewinnt bei Tests und Rennen scheint auch von der benutzen Fahrzeugsstufe abhängig zu sein.


----------



## ak1504 (20. September 2016)

Das und die ätzende Gummiband KI wo man die Fraktionsmissionen macht und ne Stunde fährt und am Ende überholt dich diese KI und bekommst nix nada zero... Die Beta hat mal Spaß gemacht aber das hatte dann schnell ein Ende. Zuletzt bin ich den Speedtest Salzsee gefahren bestimmt fünfzig mal mit ner Corvette und nichmal auf 1000... Dann unendliche Wartezeiten im Multiplayer bis mal was gefunden wurde und dann immer dieser Krone Modus... Crew Feature geht auch nicht mehr weil man scheinbar dazu Wild Run kaufen muss und das Fahrverhalten is immer noch ziemlich bescheiden... Somit bin ich fertig mit diesem Game...


----------



## Flexsist (20. September 2016)

Lass uns mal zusammen fahren. So ein 2 Stunden rennen oder so.


----------



## Galford (20. September 2016)

Wenn mit "Calling all Units" die Maximalstufe auf 60 raufgesetzt wird (wenn ich es richtig weiß: für ALLE, egal ob man das AddOn kauft oder nicht), dann heißt das, dass mindestens 8 Specs einzeln wieder auf das neue Maximallevel gebracht werden müssen. Je nach Glück oder Pech kann das schon zig Stunden fressen. Ich war gegen die Erhöhung des Maximallevels. Schon wieder das gleiche Gegrinde.

Level 50 Platinteile, wenn man sie kaufen möchte, sind schon teuer genug. Ich hoffe die senken die Preise für die alten Teile. Was wollen die sonst für ein Level 60 Teile verlangen? 80.000? 
Die wissen schon, warum man maximal 9.999.999 Credits haben kann. Die sind mit Calling all Units schnell weg.
Oh ja, man kann die ungefähr 325 Autos/Specs auch alle einzeln auf Maximallevel bringen, ohne Teile zu kaufen, dauert nur ein halbes Leben.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Das und die ätzende Gummiband KI wo man die Fraktionsmissionen macht und ne Stunde fährt und am Ende überholt dich diese KI und bekommst nix nada zero... Die Beta hat mal Spaß gemacht aber das hatte dann schnell ein Ende. Zuletzt bin ich den Speedtest Salzsee gefahren bestimmt fünfzig mal mit ner Corvette und nichmal auf 1000... Dann unendliche Wartezeiten im Multiplayer bis mal was gefunden wurde und dann immer dieser Krone Modus... Crew Feature geht auch nicht mehr weil man scheinbar dazu Wild Run kaufen muss und das Fahrverhalten is immer noch ziemlich bescheiden... Somit bin ich fertig mit diesem Game...



Du hast vergessen zu sagen, dass das Game alle Nasenlang abschmiert und man es dann neu starten muss.
Zumindest bei mir ist das so, seit ich die Für Lau Version installiert habe.
Nach 2-3 Rennen schmiert das Game ab und ich kann dann wieder von vorne anfangen, weil das letzte Rennen ja nicht gespeichert wurde.


----------



## ak1504 (20. September 2016)

Abstürze habe ich nicht aber seit jeher Vollauslastung der Cpu beim Start das fast alles hängen bleibt und nach dem Grafikupdate läuft es mehr als bescheiden für die gebotene Optik. Auch mit über 60fps ständige Mikroruckler. Alles in allem einfach nur noch nervig.


----------



## Flexsist (20. September 2016)

Also bei mir läuft es ganz locker fluffig . WQHD, Ultra Settings, FXAA und HBAO+ = 60 FPS. (Vsync On)  kann mich was das angeht im Moment nicht beschweren.


----------



## Fillmore (20. September 2016)

Gibt's was neues bezüglich des Problems "konnte der Crew nicht beitreten? "
Alles was man in Gockel findet hilft nix


----------



## Flexsist (20. September 2016)

Das Problem trat bei mir auf weil bei mir UPnP scheinbar nicht richtig funzte. Habe es im Router aus und wieder an gemacht, danach hatte ich damit keine Probleme mehr. Allerdings dauert es teilweise immer noch sehr lange bis mal einer von der FL InGame online angezeigt wird. Prüfe mal im ersten Hauptmenü von The Crew deine Verbindung. Wenn dort steht "Ihr Verbindung ist korrekt eingestellt" (Oder so ähnlich) liegt der Fehler schon mal ziemlich sicher nicht bei dir.


----------



## Fillmore (21. September 2016)

Bei mir steht immer "Moderat"
UDP Ports sind eigentlich geforwarded. Norton Antivirus habe ich "The Crew Game.EXE" als sicher bzw. auf "Zulassen" gestellt.

Geht trotzdem ned


----------



## Robonator (21. September 2016)

> Wieso sollte genau dabei eine SSD von Vorteil sein? Einmal auf die Map geladen kann man springen wohin man will, ohne wirkliche Ladezeiten. Ich habe The Crew zb. auf HDD und habe keine Ladezeiten. Und es sind keine Radare sondern Datenstationen / Satellitenschüsseln.



Ich hatte auf meiner HDD beim herumspringen doch deutliche Verzögerungen, deswegen hab ich es mir ja nachträglich extra auf die SSD gezogen.


----------



## Flexsist (21. September 2016)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Bei mir steht immer "Moderat"



Genau das ist der Punkt. Eine "Moderate" Verbindung reicht um ins Spiel zu kommen, auch um andere Online Spieler zu sehen, aber meisten harpert es dann bei Crew gründungen und Freunden.
Das beste ist wirklich UPnP einschalten, damit ist man auf der sicheren Seite.



Robonator schrieb:


> Ich hatte auf meiner HDD beim herumspringen  doch deutliche Verzögerungen, deswegen hab ich es mir ja nachträglich  extra auf die SSD gezogen.



Ich werde das nachher mal bei mir testen / einen Vergleichstest machen. Habe ja noch Platz auf meinen SSDs.


----------



## xNeo92x (22. September 2016)

Ich finde die Engine von dem Spiel irgendwie seltsam. Außerhalb der Städte hab ich meistens 60 FPS, aber manchmal sieht es aus wie 25 FPS und manchmal flüssig. Das Ruckeln ist seltsamerweise besonders in den Schneegebieten oft da.
Andernfalls hab ich in den Städten 45 FPS und die sehen aus wie 60 FPS.


----------



## ak1504 (22. September 2016)

Gleiche bei mir... Über 60fps oder 60vsync und es ruckelt sich einen ab... Sie haben es vergeigt und niemanden scheints es zu interessieren bei Ivory Tower... Hauptsache Karren für utopische Credits anbieten das man wie bei GTA schön genötigt wird Echtgeld einzusetzten wenn man nicht 24/7 zocken kann / will da zu eintönig...


----------



## xNeo92x (22. September 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> ... da zu eintönig...



Ich finde die Karte ehrlich gesagt viel zu klein für so ein Spiel.
Mag sein, dass man mit einem Stock Wagen relativ etwas länger von Küste zu Küste braucht, aber mit einem hochgetunten Wagen ist das ein Katzensprung.
Und die Teleport-Funktion sollte man auch entfernen oder zumindest eine kräftige Gebühr drauf hauen. So wird man nicht in Versuchung geführt, hin und her zu springen.
Das würde dem Spiel eine gewisse Herausforderung geben. Und die Flugzeug und Bahnlinien würde dann auch wieder Sinn machen.


----------



## Flexsist (22. September 2016)

Zu Klein??? Ich habe eben über eine halbe Stunde gebraucht von Seattle PvP-Lobby bis Key West im Skyline R34 [RE] Stuffe 1299. Komplett am Limit gefahren. Klar die Map ist nicht im Original Maßstab, aber sie als zu klein bezeichen finde ich jetzt mal voll fail. Ich glaube sogar, es ist immer noch die größte Open-World-Map die es jemals für solch ein Rennspiel gegeben hat.


----------



## ak1504 (22. September 2016)

Die Map ist riesig und mit eintönig meinte ich das ewige grinden um Fahrzeugteile und Credits zu bekommen... Die Map ist super...

So der Flexist kennt sich aus ? Verrat mir doch mal bitte wo ich mit welchen Specs am schnellsten die guten Platin Teile bekomme


----------



## Flexsist (22. September 2016)

Also ich bevorzuge Speedtests, Story Missionen oder Summit Events um Platin Teile zu generieren. Im übrigen bekommt man auch bei Summit Events, wenn diese vorbei sind und man Medalien bekommt auch nochmal Tuningteile / manchmal auch Komplett Kits (Drift, Monster, Dragstar). Wir können auch gern mal zusammen fahren. Habe mir neulich den M4 gekauft, den muss ich auch noch auf Platin drücken. Aber der ist im Moment glaube ich noch komplett Serie.


----------



## ak1504 (22. September 2016)

Speedtests gehen ja nich mit Rally oder Raid Spec... Summit kann ich nicht da kein Wild Run...


----------



## Flexsist (22. September 2016)

Für Rally machen sich denke ich Klettertests usw gut um Platin zu generieren. Aber da habe ich jetzt keine speziele herangehensweise. Ich mag die Rally Autos nicht besonders. Ich bin mehr Street, Performance und Renn fixiert. 

EDIT: Noch ein kleiner Geheimtipp für Kletterevents. Man muss nicht unbedingt dem Streckenverlauf folgen um auf Platinpunkte zu kommen. Oft gibt es noch andere Berge in unmittelbarer nähe, die höher gehen als die eigentlich vorgesehene Rennstrecke. Wenn man glück hat und sich gut anstellt schaft man auf diese Weise sogar mehr Punkte, als es auf der vorgesehenen Strecke überhaupt möglich ist. Aber hier ist wirklich gutes und vorallem gezieltes fahren entscheident. Wo man lang fährt ist da im Prinzip egal, Hauptsache es geht schön weit und steil nach oben.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Abstürze habe ich nicht aber seit jeher Vollauslastung der Cpu beim Start das fast alles hängen bleibt und nach dem Grafikupdate läuft es mehr als bescheiden für die gebotene Optik. Auch mit über 60fps ständige Mikroruckler. Alles in allem einfach nur noch nervig.



Ist bei mir auch so. Wenn das Game startet, sind 10 der 12 Threads bei mir auf 100% Last.
Und das mit den Rucklern kann ich auch bestätigen, echt nervig, wenn man mitten im Rennen ist und das Game so dermaßen ruckelt, dass man nicht mal geradeaus fahren kann.


----------



## D4rkResistance (23. September 2016)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Bring ihn erstmal auf Stufe 1299.
> Das wirst du aber erst können wenn die Story abgeschlossen ist, dann sind nämlich noch Platinteile verfügbar.


So, hab die Storymissionen nun durch und bin Level 50. Ein Kumpel von mir hat in der Salzwüste von Las Vegas so eine Speed-Herausforderung gefunden, die man immer wiederholen kann und jedes Mal kriegt man irgendein Fahrzeugteil (Schürze, Lackierung, Aufkleber, Felgen, etc.) sowie diverse Platinteile zwischen Stufe 39 und 50 (zumindest war das die möglichen Stufen, die ich gestern u.a. bekommen habe). Hab die Herausforderung etwa 20-30x gemacht und meinen Lamborghini Aventador von Fahrzeugstufe 730 auf 1204 geballert. Das Ganze hat etwa 1 Stunde gedauert. 

Als ich meinen Aventador gekauft habe, bin ich mit Nitro & Windschatten maximal 348 km/h gefahren. Meine gestrige Höchstgeschwindigkeit lag bei gleicher Voraussetzung bei 403 km/h. Ohne Windschatten schaffe ich mit Nitro immerhin noch so 365 km/h. 

Welches ist eigentlich der schnellste/beste Wagen im Spiel (inkl. Fahrzeugstufe über 1.200)?


----------



## Flexsist (23. September 2016)

Die schnellsten Autos sind Dragstar. 500Km/h aufwärts. Welches jetzt der schnellste ist von den "normalen" weiß ich selber nicht und ehrlich gesagt interessiert es mich auch nicht. Unterm Strich kommt es auf den Fahrer an.


----------



## Robonator (24. September 2016)

Hab das gestern mal mit dem driften in den Rocky Mountains ausprobiert. 
Hab mich noch nie so stark über den Verkehr aufgeregt 

Werd das wohl nacher noch ein bisschen machen, nebenbei Fraktionsmissionen von Freunden fertig machen lassen, dann hab ich auch bald das Geld für einen RX-7 oder so 


Vll hab ich ja auch Glück und mein Screenshot wird einer der Top 10 und ich gewinn die 1mio Crew Credits.


----------



## Fillmore (25. September 2016)

UPnP Ports sind jetzt auch frei.
Geht einfach nicht. Auch steht immer noch meine Verbindung wäre "Moderat".

Das Spiel ist und bleibt eine Todgeburt. 
#sotrue


----------



## ak1504 (25. September 2016)

Is bei mir das gleiche... Immer alles offen aber meist "moderat" aber echt nur in The Crew lol...


----------



## Ion (25. September 2016)

Fillmore schrieb:


> UPnP Ports sind jetzt auch frei.
> Geht einfach nicht. Auch steht immer noch meine Verbindung wäre "Moderat".
> 
> Das Spiel ist und bleibt eine Todgeburt.
> #sotrue



Du versuchst doch nicht etwa, dich im MMO The Crew mit anderen Spielern zu verbinden? Ich meine ..


> The Crew™ ist ein revolutionäres MMO-Action-Rennspiel, das exklusiv für Next-Gen Konsolen und High-End PCs entwickelt wird. Das Spiel wird die Hardware an ihre Grenzen bringen und Spielern ein Online-Erlebnis bieten wie nie zuvor.


Das Spiel bringt ja nicht nur die Hardware an die Grenzen, sondern auch die Software und sogar den Mensch der am PC sitzt, nämlich an die Grenzen seiner Geduld!


----------



## thorecj (25. September 2016)

Ich bin aktuell ein wenig irritiert von dem Spiel. War das schon immer so, das die wirklich geilen Karren Real-Cash kosten, oder erst seit es The Crew kostenlos gibt? Ich finde das etwas unverschämt. Das sieht so aus, als ob das Spiel nie so richtig gut angekommen ist, und zum 30jährigen haun wir das Spiel einfach mal kostenlos raus und holen uns die Kohle ingame. 
Außerdem kapier ich nicht, warum meine Startverknüpfung The Crew (wildrun) heißt, aber wenn ich zu Summit-Events fahre, steht nur da, das ich Wildrun kaufen muß. Ist das ein DLC? Finde ich alles ein bischen irreführend und spricht auch, wiedermal, nicht sonderlich für Opisoft.


----------



## Galford (25. September 2016)

Wild Run ist Add-on bzw. eine Expansion. Außerdem gibt es noch einen Season Pass. Wenn du bestimmte Autos mit Echtgeld-Währung kaufen musst, liegt es daran dass du Wild Run und/oder den Season Pass nicht besitzt.

Als Wild Run erschien gab es eine grafische Überarbeitung für das Spiel. Diese war für alle Spieler kostenlos.


----------



## Ion (25. September 2016)

thorecj schrieb:


> War das schon immer so, das die wirklich geilen Karren Real-Cash kosten, oder erst seit es The Crew kostenlos gibt?


Jup, in dem Vollpreistitel gab es schon von Anfang an Fahrzeuge für Echtgeld!


----------



## thorecj (25. September 2016)

Das macht mir Ubisoft jetzt nicht unbedingt sympathischer. Naja. Dann isses halt so. Muß mich dann eben etwas zurückhalten und die Kreditkarte meiner Frau geben, ... warte mal ... ganz schlechte Idee.


----------



## Robonator (26. September 2016)

> Jup, in dem Vollpreistitel gab es schon von Anfang an Fahrzeuge für Echtgeld!


Mit Echtgeld kannste so ziemlich jede Karre kaufen. Gab dann eben nur einige wenige die es wirklich nur mit den gekauften DLC's gibt.
Aber ganz ehrlich, ich fahre von denen maximal den Mercedes. Von dem gibt es aber auch noch eine Version die man Ingame kaufen kann und so toll sind die DLC Karren alle nicht. Mal davon abgesehen das man die meisten davon auch nicht optisch groß verändern kann. Ich glaub beim Ferrari z.B. kannste maximal von ca 5 Folien auswählen. 
In meinen Augen lohnt sich der Season Pass absolut nicht. Hab mir damals aber einfach die Complete Edition gekauft die alles beinhaltete also was solls  


Was mich auf etwas bringt: Besitzer dieser Ultimate Edition oder so sollen ja das neue Addon gratis bekommen. Wie sieht das aus mit denen der Complete Edition? Die müssten das ja theoretisch auch bekommen, sonst hätten die ja nicht mehr die Complete Edition sondern die Uncomplete Edition


----------



## Ion (26. September 2016)

Robonator schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich, ich fahre von denen maximal den Mercedes. V


Und wenn es einen 2000PS Porsche gibt oder wasweißich: Sowas hat in einem Vollpreistitel absolut nichts verloren


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2016)

Ich kann mir nicht mal eine Karre leisten. 
Hab jetzt die Story Missionen durch, bin bei Level 50 und hab gerade mal 300.000 Bucks auf der hohen Kante.
Der Ruf Porsche, den ich gerne hätte, kostet aber 550.000 Kracher.
Völlig sinnlos, das Spiel, dauert ewig, bis man mal etwas Knete zusammen hat.


----------



## Ion (26. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Völlig sinnlos, das Spiel, dauert ewig, bis man mal etwas Knete zusammen hat.



pssst .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab gehört, da soll es angeblich Autos für echtes Geld geben. Nur 1,99€ 

Aber du kannst natürlich auch erstmal die ganzen "Rennen" fahren, die deinem Auto keine Teile mehr einbringen, dafür aber Kohle. Dauert dann nur so .. 2 Monate?


----------



## xNeo92x (26. September 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> pssst ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So gesehen sind die 1,99€ sogar ein Schnäppchen. Während der 2 Monate, in denen du das Spiel intensiver spielst, wirst du wahrscheinlich mehr für den Strom ausgeben.


----------



## Galford (26. September 2016)

Robonator schrieb:


> Was mich auf etwas bringt: Besitzer dieser Ultimate Edition oder so sollen ja das neue Addon gratis bekommen. Wie sieht das aus mit denen der Complete Edition? Die müssten das ja theoretisch auch bekommen, sonst hätten die ja nicht mehr die Complete Edition sondern die Uncomplete Edition



Besitzer der Ultimate Edition? Gibt es im Moment 0. Die erscheint erst Ende November, wenn auch das Addon erscheint. Natürlich bekommen die Leute, die sich die Ultimate Edition kaufen, dass neue Addon nicht gratis. Das steckt eben im Gesamtpreis mit drin. Natürlich müsste die Complete Edition dann billiger als die UE sein/werden (oder gar völlig vom Markt verschwinden) und das wird auch so kommen.


----------



## Robonator (26. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Völlig sinnlos, das Spiel, dauert ewig, bis man mal etwas Knete zusammen hat.




Durch Fraktionsmissionen auf die ich meine Freunde tägliche sende mache ich alleine schon um die 100k+ pro Tag. 
Dazu war ich gestern knapp ne Stunde oder Zwei driften in den Rockys und hab mir dadurch das Geld für den Mazda RX-7 + Tuning zusammen gefarmt, welches auch auf über 500k Hinausläuft. 

Das ganze hat mich Nun vielleicht 3 Tage bei ca 2-3h Spielzeit pro Tag gedauert. 
Ewig ist was anderes. Wenn man will dann kann man die Kohle ranschaffen. 

Außerdem wird man in PvP-Missionen auch besser belohnt als in Storymissionen und so schlimm ist PvP nicht, als dass man darum nen großen Bogen machen muss. 
Als Besitzer von Wildrun gibt es dann eben auch noch das Summit wo man Karren und co bekommen kann. 

Dann eben wie erwähnt der Trick mit den Landmarks, die dir locker nochmal ~200k einbringen sollten. 




> Besitzer der Ultimate Edition? Gibt es im Moment 0. Die erscheint erst Ende November, wenn auch das Addon erscheint. Natürlich bekommen die Leute, die sich die Ultimate Edition kaufen, dass neue Addon nicht gratis. Das steckt eben im Gesamtpreis mit drin. Natürlich müsste die Complete Edition dann billiger als die UE sein/werden (oder gar völlig vom Markt verschwinden) und das wird auch so kommen.



Mein ich ja und genau das ist eigentlich ziemlicher Scheiss.

Edit: Und jetzt weiß mans auch genau:
Ultimate Edition beinhaltet alles und wird um die 50€ kosten.
Addon Calling all Units kostet 25€, beinhaltet Wild Run.
Kein Rabatt o.ä. für Leute die Wildrun bereits besitzen, außer das man den Nissan GTR gratis bekommt.


----------



## Flexsist (27. September 2016)

> außer das man den Nissan GTR gratis bekommt.



Toll. Nur das er 2 Jahre zu spät kommt. Ich bin gerade dabei mir Win10 zu laden und anschließend zu installieren. Damit ist dann The Crew für mich auch erledigt. Hello and Welcome Forza Horizon 3.


----------



## Galford (27. September 2016)

Robonator schrieb:


> Addon Calling all Units kostet 25€, beinhaltet Wild Run.
> Kein Rabatt o.ä. für Leute die Wildrun bereits besitzen, außer das man den Nissan GTR gratis bekommt.



Die haben sie nicht mehr alle. Sorry, aber das ist doch Bullshit. Da werde ich auch noch dafür bestraft, dass ich das Spiel unterstützt habe indem ich Wild Run bereits gekauft habe. Ich hätte es fair gefunden, hätte man das Addon für 15 Euro bekommen. Glauben die ernsthaft ihr blödes Spiel wäre überhaupt jetzt, fast 2 Jahre nach Release, noch populär genug, um dafür jetzt noch ein Addon zu veröffentlichen zu können, wenn es nicht die Spieler gäbe, die The Crew und Wild Run bereits gekauft haben? Man hätte ja wenigsten den Rabatt geben können, wenn Wild Run, sagen wir mal, vor dem 31.03. auf Uplay aktiviert wurde.
Ich bezweifle, dass Calling all Units 25 Euro wert sein wird. Level 60, neue Autolevels etc. gibt es ja auch noch für alle gratis. Mit 100 Units kann ich zwar 20% Rabatt bekommen, aber selbst die sollte ich auf ein bereits reduziertes Addon bekommen, und nicht nur auf den vollen Preis.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Oktober 2016)

Edit: Hat sich erledigt... Interessant das dieses Game mit Adminrechten nicht startet lol...

Edit 2: Und es läuft mit rund 40fps weil die Graka schläft bei 39 Grad... Fenster/Vollbild wechseln ändert 0... 

Gestartet, gekotz, beendet.. Was haben die nur gemacht damit...


Grad nochmal motiviert gewesen und was passiert kurz nach Klick auf Spielen: "The Crew exe funktioniert nicht mehr" lol...  Hab dann offene Programme geschlossen und wieder probiert... Origin war als erstes dran und nachdem es beendet war startete auch The Crew wieder... Omg...


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2016)

Ich hab da mal eine Frage zu den vier Fahrzeugeigenschaften Beschleunigen, Geschwindigkeit, Bremsen und Grip.
Ist es möglich, alle 4 auf die Max Punktzahl von 9999 zu bringen?
Bei mir ist Beschleunigung auf 9993, Geschwindigkeit auf 6022, Grip ist bei 4122 und Bremse ist bei 7989 -- Fahrzeug ist der McLaren Benz als Renn Version.
was ist denn am Ausgewogensten?
Alles gleich hoch?


----------



## Galford (2. November 2016)

Mit dem Erscheinen von Calling all Units soll man ab Spielerlevel 60, Level 60 Teile (Diamand ab 51) gewinnen können, die nicht nur einer Kategorie einen Bonus bieten, sondern in allen 4. Dann könnte es vielleicht möglich sein bei bestimmten Fahrzeugen (Circuit) überall auf 9999 zu kommen, aber selbst das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.

Aber ich glaube auch (wobei man mir vielleicht das Gegenteil beweisen kann), dass es im Moment im Spiel kein Auto gibt, bei dem 9999 in alle Bereichen möglich ist. Die einzelnen Specs müssen ja auch wenigstens etwas ausbalanciert sein. 

Und da das Levelcap für alle Spieler erhöht wird, ist Level 50 sowieso nur noch für ein paar Woche das Maximum.


----------



## Flexsist (2. November 2016)

Das Maximum im Moment liegt bei 1299. Wenn es dann bis ST60 gehen soll, wird es unterem strich vielleicht Fahrzeugstufen bis 1399. Vielleicht 1499 aber mehr kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Bei 10 Stufen unterschied.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2016)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Das Maximum im Moment liegt bei 1299. Wenn es dann bis ST60 gehen soll, wird es unterem strich vielleicht Fahrzeugstufen bis 1399. Vielleicht 1499 aber mehr kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Bei 10 Stufen unterschied.



Bitte nicht durcheinander bringen.
Ich rede nicht von der Leistungsstufe. Dass ST 50 und 1299 das Maximum ist, ist klar.
Ich rede von den vier Fahrzeugeigenschaften.
Die siehst du, wenn du im Headquarter in der Werkstatt auf "Performance" klickst. Dann sind sie links aufgelistet.


----------



## Flexsist (2. November 2016)

Nee, tut mir leid, sehe ich nicht. Weil deinstalliert und so....

Ist doch aber auch nur abhängig von den verbauten Teilen, also der Fahrzeugstufe, oder nicht?
Sonst wäre das ganze Leistungkonzept ja noch sinnfreier als es ohnehin schon ist.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2016)

Du kannst Tuning Teile gewinnen. Die sind eben in den 4 Kategorien unterteilt. Nur gewinnt man immer so viele Beschleunigungs Teile, deswegen ist die Beschleunigung auch so hoch.
Nur die anderen kriegst du kaum. Kann vielleicht auch daran liegen, was man eben macht, um die Teile zu gewinnen.
Daher fragte ich ja, ob da schon Jemand Erfahrung hat, wie man das möglichst ausgeglichen hinbekommen kann.


----------



## Galford (3. Dezember 2016)

137 Seite im Thread und niemand interessiert Calling all Units oder die neue Levelobergrenze von 60?


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. Dezember 2016)

Ne, interessiert keinen, weil das Update (Ich nenne das bewusst kein DLC oder gar Addon) nur ein paar Reskins und eine zwar neue, aber schlechte Spielmechanik einführt.. Und das zum übertriebenen Preis von 25€! Und nebenbei, die Seiten in einem Thread haben nichts über seine Aktivität zu sagen.


----------



## Galford (3. Dezember 2016)

Ohne jetzt nachzuzählen, behaupte ich einfach mal, dass ich hier im Thread mehr Kommentare geschrieben habe als du, Foxi. Hier war durchaus mal was los, wenn auch am meisten wohl zur Zeiten der Beta(s). Mit den "137 Seiten" habe ich mir es wohl ein wenig einfach gemacht. Nicht destotrotz dürften es auch ein paar Leute hier, in der Vollversion, auf Level 50 geschafft haben.

Ich wollte eigentlich wissen, ob auch nach zwei Jahren nach Release, hier noch andere übrig geblieben sind, die vielleicht tatsächlich noch The Crew spielen. Mich interessiert es halt.
Wenn es nach mir ginge, wäre CaU nicht einmal mehr erschienen, und ich hoffe es ist wirklich das letzte Add-On.

Und trotzdem hab ich jetzt auf Level 60 gespielt und mir alle neuen Autos (Cops und Raser) erspielt oder einfach direkt mit Ingame-Währung gekauft. Die "Story"-Mission sind zwar alle viel zu einfach, aber die Liefer-Missionen (zumindest als Raser) finde ich eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht.

Bezieht sich deine Meinung auf den Kurztest der Gamestar, oder weil du es selber gespielt hast? Abgesehen davon, stimme ich hierbei zu: 25 Euro sind deutlich zu viel.


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2016)

Galford schrieb:


> 137 Seite im Thread und niemand interessiert Calling all Units oder die neue Levelobergrenze von 60?



Die neue Grenze ST60 ist komplett für den Arsch mit der Leistungsstufe 1497.
Das Auto ist langsamer geworden als vorher bei ST50 und 1299.
Dazu Bugs ohne Ende. Die Fraktionsmissionen sind praktisch nicht mehr spielbar.
Totale Verarschung. 
Solange die bugs nicht gefixt werden, kannst du das Game vergessen. Schade drum. Aber Ubisoft eben.

Ich hab 9.999.999 Millionen aufm Konto, die Autos, die mich interessieren, hab ich gekauft. Das mit den Kisten Rennen ist eher mager.


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaub ich kam ein wenig zorniger rüber als ich es eigentlich meinte, Galford. Ich hab das Hauptspiel auch bis zum Maximallevel gespielt, war allerdings nicht so begeistert davon, habe mir daher weder Wild Run noch Calling all Units gekauft. Ja, die meisten Infos hab ich vom Test der Gamestar, tatsächlich. Hab mir auch noch 1-2 Videos auf YT angeschaut. Bin mal gespannt ob sie die Erweiterungen wie das Hauptspiel auch irgendwann mal verschenken, dann schau ich nochmal rein.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab The Crew letztens für lau mitgenommen. 
Und mich an die Beta erinnert, die ich damals gespielt habe.
In der Beta funktionierten die Spiegel des Autos nicht und man konnte keine eigene Musik ins Spiel integrieren.
Ubi Soft sagte damals, dass das in der finalen Version funktionieren wird.
Das ist zwei Jahre her und funktioniert immer noch nicht. 
Von daher kein Wunder, dass das Game jetzt nicht soo der Winner war.
Das Wild Run Update ist wegen der Motorräder interessant. Das Calling all Units ist aber eher überflüssig, wenn man so in den Foren liest.


----------



## Galford (4. Dezember 2016)

Gut, ich bin nur eine Fraktionsmission gefahren, weil ich diese in der Regel gar nicht mehr selber fahre. Die hat aber funktioniert.

 9.999.999 sind nicht Besonderes, nur mal so nebenbei. Dumm das meine Statistik fehlerhaft ist, sonst wüsste ich wieviel Geld ich gemacht habe. Ich hatte/habe sogar alle Level 50 Teile (also 44 pro Auto), wobei das völlig unnötig war. _Edit: natürlich habe ich keine Level 50 Teile mehr für die Fahrzeuge von CaU gekauft._ Glaubst du ich spiele jetzt alle Autos selber auf 1497? Es mag trotzdem eine Weile dauern, aber die meisten kaufe ich mir auf 1497. Nur bin ich immer noch Bronze 4, weil mich PvP nicht interessiert. Alles was also mit höheren Rängen zusammenhängt (also Bronze 3 bis Platin 1), habe ich nicht, aber das sind, glaube ich, eh nur ein paar Lackierungen und Felgen.

 Und das Level 60 im Prinzip unnötig ist, ist ja auch keine Überraschung. Im Prinzip hätte es eh niemand gemerkt, ob ein Auto jetzt für alle Spieler 10 km/h schneller ist, oder für alle Spieler 10 km/h langsamer. Ohne Level 60 hatte es ja auch nie einen Vergleich von Level 50 zu Level 60 gegeben. Ich war auch nie für eine Levelerhöhung auf 60. Das ist nur künstliche Spielzeitstreckung. 
 Aber ja, ich habe trotzdem auf Level 60 gespielt. Ging auch extrem schnell, so wie ich das gemacht habe.


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2016)

Man musste eben was neues bringe, daher ST60. Ob das einer braucht oder nicht, interessiert die Entwickler ja nicht.

Fahre mal die Fraktionsmission "von Küste zu Küste". 
Herrlich, wenn du da einen Unfall hast und 5km nach hinten versetzt wirst. 
Und die PvP Dinger haben mich auch nie interessiert. Da kriegst du nichts, wenn du aufsteigt. Völlig überflüssig.
Genau wie jetzt das mit den Delikten und den Kistenrennen.
Du gewinnst Teile für ein Auto. Das Auto kannst du aber auch kaufen. Ergo sinnfrei.


----------



## Galford (16. Mai 2017)

Ich erwecke diesen Thread noch einmal zum Leben, weil The Crew 2 angekündigt bzw. bestätigt wurde, falls das die Leute die The Crew gespielt haben noch interessiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2017)

Na, da bin ich aber neugierig, obs wieder eine Beta gibt und ob die Kritikpunkte dann auch mal angenommen und das Spiel entsprechend verbessert wird.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Mai 2017)

Als stark verbesserungswürdig sehe ich die KI vor allem der massiv ausgeprägte Gummibandeffekt, furchtbarer Netcode, Grafik, deren Performance, Kantenglättung und Fahrverhalten.


----------



## Jimiblu (17. Mai 2017)

Mehr Möglichkeiten die Karren äußerlich zu tunen wär auch wünschenswert. Die 5 Motorhauben, von denen 4 gleich  (Carbon) aussehen ist nicht gerade eine große Auswahl.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Mai 2017)

Ich tippe mal stumpf das die Karte bleibt und etwas detailreicher wird .


----------



## Robonator (18. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht wird sie ja um Mexico erweitert? Immerhin scheint das ja schon halbwegs gemapped zu sein, zumindest was die Landschaft betrifft. 

Stimme aber sonst zu: Mehr Tuning, mehr Fahrzeuge, mehr Spaß. Die Story hatte mich ehrlich gesagt total kalt gelassen, genauso wie diese PVP Rennen. Da blieb wirklich nur frei herumfahren und dort nervte es das man alle 5m so ner "Challenge" ausweichen musste.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2017)

Bin auch schon gespannt.
Habe The Crew früher auch fast nur noch gespielt, war bevor es mit dem Wild Run begann.
Habe es dann auch mit dem Wild Run erweitert und eine Zeitlang gerne weiter gespielt.

Bin dann letztes Jahr irgendwie davon weg gekommen.
Daher bin ich auch mal gespannt wie es mit dem zweiten Teil werden wird, vielleicht bekomme ich dann Lust wieder regelmäßig damit zu spielen.
Zur Zeit spiele ich fast nur noch Overwatch.


----------



## Galford (18. Mai 2017)

Ich würde mir dann doch schon wünschen, dass sie von den USA abkehren, und The Crew 2 einen komplett neuen Schauplatz bietet. Europa oder Asien würden wahrscheinlich vielen in den Sinn kommen. Ein einzelnes europäisches Land wäre wohl zu klein, gemessen an The Crew 1, aber sagen wird mal, eine Map mit Deutschland, Belgien, Niederlande, Frankreich, Spanien und Portugal, würde mir schon gefallen. Soll es noch größer sein, nimmt man halt Dänemark, Schweiz, Österreich und Italien dazu. Lichtenstein und Luxemburg unterschlagen wir mal, dass fällt Spielern außerhalb von Europa wahrscheinlich eh nicht groß auf.

Die Grafik-Engine muss auch dahingehen verbessert werden, dass es halt nicht wieder vorkommt, dass trotz bombenfesten 60 Frames, trotzdem der Eindruck entsteht, dass das Spiel ruckelt. 

Sollten wieder Monstertruck vorkommen, dann sollten Ivory Tower bitte nicht wieder die Steuerung verhunzen. Als WildRun erschien, steuerten sich die Monstertrucks nämlich, zumindest bei Sprüngen, noch etwas anders, als später, als man den ganzen Spielmodus mit den Monstertrucks überarbeitet hat. Ich hasse es einfach wirklich, wie sich die MonsterTrucks von der Steuerung her verhalten, sobald man mit allen vier Räder in der Luft ist, und das ist man in den Arenen für die Monstertrucks oft. Ich meine, sogar die Motorräder blieben davon nicht ganz verschont.


----------



## ak1504 (18. Mai 2017)

Bloß kein Deutschland mit den ganzen Leitplanken überall


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Bloß kein Deutschland mit den ganzen Leitplanken überall


Und den ganzen Tempobeschränkungen... da hast dann die Polente ständig im Nacken sitzen...


----------



## Robonator (18. Mai 2017)

So nen Deutschland hätte aber was. Oder eher Österreich/Schweiz mit dem Gebirge. Autobahn wäre klar langweilig, aber so die Straßen jenseits dessen könnt ich mir ganz witzig vorstellen...
Oder man fährt eben zur Nordschleife und dreht dort nen paar Runden


----------



## ak1504 (18. Mai 2017)

Am ende mir egal was für eine Map. Die war nicht eines der Probleme des Games.


----------



## NCphalon (18. Mai 2017)

Hab gehört, es kommt auch ein Rennspiel zu Despicable Me.

The Gru.


----------



## Flexsist (30. August 2017)

Mahlzeit...

Da bei Uplay im Moment eine schöne Rabatt Aktion läuft wollte ich mir das DLC Calling all Units und den Season Pass holen, für zusammen nur 15,30€.

Leider klappt das aber nicht, wenn ich in Uplay auf Kaufen klick, kommt dann ein Screen mit "Dein Warenkorb ist im Moment leer".
Darüber steht dann noch "Anmelden", obwohl ich ja schon angemeldet bin. Wenn ich dann drauf klick geht FF  mit einer weißen Inhaltslosen Seite auf.

Hat hier noch jemand derartige Probleme? 

EDIT: Achja, wenn ich in Uplay auf Shop klick bekomme ich nur einen abgedunkelten Screen im Uplay mit ewigen Ladekreisen, dahinter sieht man noch die Angebote durchscheinen, irgendetwas  anklicken kann ich da aber nicht.

MfG


----------



## DARPA (30. August 2017)

Mal versucht per Browser in den Shop zu gehen und dort zu kaufen?


----------



## Flexsist (30. August 2017)

Ja das geht, mittlerweile auch wieder im Uplay Client. Das Problem mit der Shop Seite im Client besteht aber noch immer.

EDIT: Okay, der Shop im Client geht nun auch wieder.

PS. Spielt hier noch jemand The Crew? Hat sich ja viel getan in Sachen Handling und Fahrphysik, macht echt wieder richtig gut laune. Und das beste, endlich ein GTR!
Auch das Crew beitreten geht jetzt echt schnell wie ich finde.

MfG


----------



## Galford (30. August 2017)

So merkwürdig wie sich das anhört, aber der einzige Grund für mich zu The Crew 1 zurückzukehren wäre The Crew 2. Nämlich dann, wenn ich noch irgendwelche Awards/Erfolge in The Crew 1 bräuchte, um die Fahrzeuge in The Crew 2 freizuschalten, die man eben dort sofort/vorab bekommt, wenn man in The Crew 1 bestimmte Erfolge erzielt. Bisher sieht es aber nicht danach aus. Die bisher geforderten Erfolge sind solche, die einfach zu bekommen waren, und wohl eh jeder hat, der es bis min. Level 50 geschafft hat. Und selbst das ist ja nicht einmal mehr das Maximal-Level.

Ansonsten gibt es in The Crew 1 für mich nur noch eines zu tun, was ich aber nicht tun will - in den einzelnen Ligen aufzusteigen. Aber auf z.B. auf Platin 1 im Hauptspiel hätte ich es wohl eh nie geschafft. 

Calling all Units bietet jedenfalls für den ursprünglich verlangen Preis, meiner Meinung nach viel zu wenig. Aber wenn man es billig bekommt, wieso nicht.


----------



## xNeo92x (22. November 2017)

Hab letztes Wochenende wieder The Crew installiert und in einem Rutsch endlich die Story durchgespielt 
War plötzlich sau easy, da die Fahrphysik scheinbar leicht verändert wurde.
Und ich muss sagen, es macht mehr Spaß als NFS 2015. Das Handling der Autos ist besser, man hat eine riesige, befahrbare Welt und die Story ist nicht von halbstarken-i-bims-alpha-Kevins geschrieben wie bei NFS 2015.
Einziges Minus sind die leicht angestaubte Grafik, der 60 FPS Lock und das man im Grunde fast keine optischen Tuning Möglichkeiten hat.

Ich freu mich schon auf The Crew 2.


----------



## Manu98 (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab auch mal wieder gezockt heute. Wie funktioniert das jetzt mit dem tuning denn? Hatte davor viele Autos auf maximaler Stufe und jetzt auf einmal kann man noch weiter verbessern, Also höher als 1299?
Wie weit geht das denn jetzt?

Gibt ja jetzt einige neue Autos und Klassen, das find ich schon mal wieder interessant. Schön dass die da noch was gemacht haben finde ich.


----------



## Galford (4. Dezember 2017)

Da hast du aber schon sehr lange nicht mehr gespielt. Das Fahrerlevel geht bis 60, anstatt wie zuvor bis 50. Um deine Autos vollständig zu leveln brauchst du damit in allen 11 Kategorien Level 60 Teile, was dann zu einem Maximallevel bei Autos von 1497 führt. 

Das Aufleveln funktioniert auch nicht anders als zuvor. Bevor du nicht Level 60 bist, kannst du auch keine Level 60 Teile gewinnen oder kaufen. Einmal gewonnen Teile in einer Fahrzeugklasse, können dann auch für andere Autos der gleichen Fahrzeugklasse gekauft werden, etc.


----------



## Manu98 (4. Dezember 2017)

Ah okay, so is das also jetzt. Kann mich noch daran erinnern, als alle immer an den "sprungtests" Teile gefarmt haben. Das muss man ja jetzt immerhin nichtmehr [emoji23]


----------



## JanJake (15. Dezember 2017)

Dann sollte ich das auch mal wieder auspacken. Habe so einige 1299 Autos die zum Teil sogar 440 auf der Bahn laufen, wie schnell dann wohl jetzt sind?


----------



## ak1504 (3. Januar 2018)

So hab ich dann auch endlich mal den Abspann gesehen ^^


----------



## onlygaming (9. Januar 2018)

Ich weiß noch die größte Enttäuschen war als ich mir den Agera geholt habe, und dachte mit Tuning geht der ab wie Schmitz Katz und dann lief der nur 330 oder so ;D


----------

